# Race to sub X on a 2x2



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello to the forum competition the race to sub X on a 2x2! 
Put what amount of seconds you want to reach and method you are using, you average for round and your times, and once you pass that three rounds in a row, you pass, and you can try a different goal. 
Pretty self-explanatory.

Example of competitor post:

Round: 1
Race to sub 15
Average:5.28
Times: (1.01), 5.05, (8.88), 5.55, 5.25

You can race to: Sub: 15, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5.5, 5, 4.5, 4, 3.5, 3, 2.75, 2.50, 2.25, 2, 1.1-9




So, let's go! Have fun!

First round ends on July *4th*:
1. U' R F' R2 U' F' U' R2 U' F' U2
2. F U2 F U2 F U' F R U R' U'
3. U2 R' U F' U' F' U2 F R U R
4. U R' F' R' U' F R2 U' R' U2 R
5. F R U2 R' U R U' F' R' U' R

My results:
Round: 1
Race to *sub 6* (On PC timer)
Average: *6.43*
Times: 6.71, 6.41, *(4.49)*, *(6.76)*, 6.18

*==================================================================================
*
Graduates:

Round 5:
Race to sub 6: ViliusRibinskas
Round 6:
Race to sub 5: Pyr14, United Thought
Race to sub 1.8: Basil Herold
Round 7:
Race to sub 1.8: KevinG
Round 10:
Race to sub 6: YTcuber
Round 12:
Race to sub 10: muchacho
Round 14:
Race to sub 5.5: YTCuber
Round 15:
Race to sub 9: muchacho


====================================================================================
Race to sub 9: bluesk1+
Race to sub 6: Quinson+
Race to sub 5: Berd++, YTCuber+
Race to sub 4.5: Memphis3000+
Race to sub 4: United Thought++, jjone fiffier+
Race to sub 2.25: fabdabs1234 +


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 30, 2015)

Round 1
Race to sub 3 (on stackmat)
(3.21,) 3.07, 2.98. 3.10, (2.20)
3.05 Ao5


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 30, 2015)

Round 1 - Race to sub-6
(7.567), (4.634), 5.134, 6.567, 5.617
=5.772
An Ao5 for 2x2 for a whole week seems like.... Well, not enough.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 1, 2015)

RjFx2 said:


> Round 1 - Race to sub-5
> (7.567), (4.634), 5.134, 6.567, 5.617
> =5.772
> An Ao5 for 2x2 for a whole week seems like.... Well, not enough.



Now it's half a week ;D


----------



## mrtomas (Jul 1, 2015)

Round 1
Race to sub4 
4.83, (3.36), 4.29, 4.82, (6.70) = 4.65


----------



## Maxh (Jul 1, 2015)

Round 1
Race to sub 3

3.612 
(2.752) 
(5.937) 
3.052 
3.218 
Avg of 5: 3.294


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 2, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Now it's half a week ;D



i think he meant... ao5 is not enough.... i agree, u need to do an ao12 instead.

round 1

race to sub 5 (gen 3 stackmat)
4.51, (5.46), 4.63, (4.49), 5.15

ao5 = 4.76

yep, ao12 is needed because im never sub 5.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 2, 2015)

I agree with the Ao12 thing :3


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok i will do ao12's then


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 2, 2015)

Round 1
Race to sub-12.5
Average: *12.87*
14.05 (19.15) (11.17) 12.92 11.65


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 3, 2015)

Round: 1
Race to sub-6
Average: 6.78 

(00:05.75)
00:06.28
(00:07.81)
00:07.47
00:06.59


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you for competing!
Round 2 Ends July *9th*! *New rule: now you need to write the method you are using!* (You can use a few methods)
1. U R2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U'
2. U' F U2 F R' U2 F' R U2
3. F U2 F' R2 U' F U2 F' U2
4. F2 R U R F2 R' U2 R' F 
5. U' R F U2 F U' F2 R U'
6. F R' F2 U2 F' R F' R' U'
7. F' U' R2 U2 F R' F U F'
8. F R U2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U'
9. U R U2 R F R F' U R 
10. R U' R F U' R' F R2 U 
11. R' F U' F R2 U' R' U F2
12. U2 R F2 R F R U2 F' U'

Round 2
Race to sub 6
Method: LBL/Ortega
Average: *6.47*
Times: 
1. (4.10) 
2. 6.01 
3. 6.68 
4. 6.95 
5. 7.06 
6. 6.03 
7. 5.33 
8. (7.63) 
9. 6.87 
10. 7.04 
11. 6.66 
12. 6.04


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 4, 2015)

Round 2
Race to sub-6
LbL
Average: 6.25
cubetimer.com

12:	00:08.23	x
11:	00:05.55	x
10:	00:04.62	x
9:	00:04.80	x
8:	00:06.92	x
7:	00:07.16	x
6:	00:07.35	x
5:	00:06.71	x
4:	00:05.94	x
3:	00:07.68	x
2:	00:05.81	x
1:	00:01.77	x

10 of 12: 6.25


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 5, 2015)

race to sub 5 (stackmat/Ortega)

this was an epic fail

4.66, 9.29, 5.76, 4.67, 7.64+, 5.54, 4.23, 7.91+, 8.27, 12.36, 4.81, 4.70

ao12=6.33

lol, not even sub 6... screwed up a lot. i dont even know, all my 2x2s are so bad. my fangshi xingyu is too small
and my wittwo is very locky and my dayan is a popping machine.

in this average i used the fangshi xingyu.


----------



## Maxh (Jul 7, 2015)

Round 2:
Race to sub 3 (CLL+EG-1/Stackmat)

2.311
5.083
3.541
(5.312)
2.578
2.176
(2.160)
3.215
3.140
2.623
3.179
3.081

Average: 3.092


----------



## Berd (Jul 8, 2015)

2.87, 3.78, 5.46, 5.30, 4.91, 5.50, 3.15, 5.87, 6.45, 3.55, 6.37, 5.83 = *4.97*

I use Ortega with some 3x3 COLL.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you for competing! Round 3 ends July *15th*!
1. F' R2 F' R' F R2 F R U'
2. F R U R2 U R' F R F 
3. F' U2 F' R' U2 R U' F' U2
4. R2 U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U'
5. R U' F' U' R2 U R F' U2
6. U2 R U' R2 U F2 U' F' U'
7. U F' R' F R F2 U R2 U 
8. U2 R' F' U' R' F' R2 U R'
9. R2 F' R F2 U' R U2 R' U 
10. R' U' R2 U' R2 F R' F2 R'
11. F' R2 F' U F' R2 U R' F' U'
12. F2 R F R' U R' U R' F' U2

Round 2
Race to sub 6
Methods: LBL/Ortega
Average: *6.09*
Times: 5.69 6.27 6.19 *(7.87) (4.52)* 6.74 6.37 5.00 5.60 6.32 6.44 6.29


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 9, 2015)

race to sub 5 (round 3)

timer:stackmat

methods: LBL/ortega

times: 7.93+, 6.10, 4.39, 5.16, 3.67, 4.63, 4.53, 6.34+, 6.84+, 4.89, 4.55, 5.49

too many +2s

ao12=5.29

if it werent for the +2s, it probs couldve been sub 5.... ***

well im using a fangshi shishuang 55mm. finally, a decent 2x2.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Round 3 Race to sub-6
Method: Ortega/LBL
Average: 5.517
Times: 4.984, 5.684, 6.717, 5.767, 4.051, 4.184, 5.785, 3.451, 5.934, 13.234, 6.134, 5.934


----------



## Berd (Jul 12, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-12
*avg of 12: 5.33*

Time List:
5.28, 4.80, (7.39), 6.81, 4.33, 7.02, 4.59, (3.67), 4.65, 5.81, 5.13, 4.93

Ok I guess.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you everyone for competing! Round 3 ends July *20th*!
1. U F' U R' U F R2 F U'
2. U' F R2 U' F2 U F R' U'
3. F R2 F2 R' F U2 R' U' R 
4. U R' F R2 U F' U' F R'
5. U F' R2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U2
6. R2 F U' F R2 F' R' U' R2
7. U F' R U' F R' U2 R U' R'
8. U' F' U F' U R2 U F2 U 
9. R U' R2 F2 U2 F' U R2 U'
10. R2 U F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R'
11. R2 U' F R' U F2 R' F' R2
12. F' R2 U F' U' R U' F U'

Round 3
Race to sub-6
Methods: LBL/Ortega
Average: 5.97 Finally!!!!! LOL almost, the second part wasn't fast, so many 6's 
Times: 5.85 5.91 *(4.04)* 5.24 4.46 5.63 *(7.16 [Failed on a Y perm])* 6.65 6.93 6.51 6.74 5.83


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 16, 2015)

race to sub 5 (LBL/Ortega (stackmat))

round 3

4.44, 6.78, 4.36, 4.82, 7.56+ (you noob), 4.64, 5.06, 4.08, 4.66, 3.90 (gg), 4.88, 5.19

ao12 = 4.89

FINALLY, after a while.


----------



## United Thought (Jul 17, 2015)

Race to sub-5.


-MoYu LingPo 
-Ortega
-Stackmat


1. U F' U R' U F R2 F U'
2. U' F R2 U' F2 U F R' U'
3. F R2 F2 R' F U2 R' U' R 
4. U R' F R2 U F' U' F R'
5. U F' R2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U2
6. R2 F U' F R2 F' R' U' R2
7. U F' R U' F R' U2 R U' R'
8. U' F' U F' U R2 U F2 U 
9. R U' R2 F2 U2 F' U R2 U'
10. R2 U F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R'
11. R2 U' F R' U F2 R' F' R2
12. F' R2 U F' U' R U' F U'


5.38, 5.45, 5.67, 5.88, 4.95, 6.94, 5.15, 6.02, 4.72, 5.45, 5.08, 4.89
= 5.39


----------



## Berd (Jul 17, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-17
avg of 12: *5.02*

Time List:
5.22, (3.51), 4.50, 4.82, 4.34, 6.40, 5.70, 4.24, 4.39, 5.28, 5.33, (6.68)

Race to sub 5. Nooo!


----------



## Kurainu17 (Jul 18, 2015)

Race to sub-1.7
Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-18
avg of 12: 1.72

Time List:
1. 2.14 
2. 1.70 
3. 1.62 
4. 1.50 
5. 1.42 
6. (2.50) 
7. 1.80 
8. 1.78 
9. (1.24) 
10. 1.82 
11. 1.90 
12. 1.52


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you everyone for competing! Round 4 ends July *25th*!
1. U R F' U' R2 U2 F R' F'
2. R' U2 R F2 U' R F' R F2
3. R' F R' U' R' F U2 F' U'
4. U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U 
5. F2 R2 F R2 F' R2 F U' R' U'
6. U2 R' U R' F' R F R' F 
7. F U' R' U2 R F2 U2 R' U2
8. U' F U' F R2 U' R' F R2
9. F' U' R2 U' F R' U F U 
10. R U2 F' U' R2 U' F R U'
11. F2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
12. U2 F R U R2 F2 U R' U 

Round 4
Race to sub-6
Methods: LBL/Ortega
Average: 5.83! (5.99 mean)
Times: 4.61 5.92 *(9.48 lol)* 6.05 6.59 6.25 4.78 6.94 *(4.07)* 5.40 6.08 5.66


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-20
*avg of 12: 4.13*

Time List:
4.93, 3.52, 4.60, 3.35, (5.39), 4.44, 4.77, 4.62, 3.34, (2.21), 2.82, 4.93

Race to sub 5. Whaaaaat!?


----------



## United Thought (Jul 20, 2015)

Race to sub-5:


-MoYu LingPo
-Ortega
-Keyboard


1. 5.07 - U R F' U' R2 U2 F R' F'
2. 4.35 - R' U2 R F2 U' R F' R F2
3. 4.51 - R' F R' U' R' F U2 F' U'
4. 3.36 - U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U 
5. (2.78) - F2 R2 F R2 F' R2 F U' R' U'
6. 4.71 - U2 R' U R' F' R F R' F 
7. 3.36 - F U' R' U2 R F2 U2 R' U2
8. 3.71 - U' F U' F R2 U' R' F R2
9. 3.78 - F' U' R2 U' F R' U F U 
10. 3.51 - R U2 F' U' R2 U' F R U'
11. 4.70 - F2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
12. 4.39 - U2 F R U R2 F2 U R' U 

*Ao12: 4.06
**Mean: 4.04

*Great to see everyone smashing their targets!

PS: Berd, y u so slo?


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2015)

United Thought said:


> PS: Berd, y u so slo?



Don't you even start! This was probably a PB haha.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 21, 2015)

Race to sub-3.5

ao12: 3.51

Time List:
1. 3.94 F2 U2 R' F' U2 R U F U2 
2. 2.76 F2 R2 F' U' R U2 F' U R U' 
3. 4.14 U R F2 R' U2 F' U2 R2 U' 
4. 3.21 R2 U2 F' R F2 R U' F2 U' 
5. 3.90 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F U' R2 F 
6. 3.94 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F R F' U' 
7. 3.16 R F U' F2 R F' U' F R' 
8. (6.93) R F' U' F2 R F R' F2 R2 
9. 2.60 F2 R' F' R' U' R2 F R' U2 
10. 3.72 F2 U' R F U R2 U R' U 
11. (2.13) F2 R2 U2 F' R U F' U F' U2 
12. 3.71 U F2 U' R' F2 R' F R U2

Ignore the scrambles.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 22, 2015)

Round 4 - Race to sub-6
5.41, 4.83, 5.18, 5.21, 6.73, 5.91, 6.11, 5.08, 7.96, 5.51, 3.78, 4.83
=5.48


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 23, 2015)

r4
race to sub 5
stackmat/Ortega/lbl/cll

5.21
3.92
4.46
3.31
5.42
5.23
7.27
6.32+
3.81
6.95
4.23
5.17

ao12 = 5.07

...... that close... scrweed up a few times


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jul 24, 2015)

Race to sub-4:
Stackmat
Ortege, LBL
avg of 12: 4.14

Time List:
1. 4.31 U R F' U' R2 U2 F R' F' 
2. 3.48 R' U2 R F2 U' R F' R F2 
3. 4.76 R' F R' U' R' F U2 F' U' 
4. 4.12 U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U 
5. 4.88 F2 R2 F R2 F' R2 F U' R' U 
6. (5.78) U2 R' U R' F' R F R' F 
7. 3.52 F U' R' U2 R F2 U2 R' U2 
8. 4.36 U' F U' F R2 U' R' F R2 
9. 4.08 F' U' R2 U' F R' U F U 
10. 4.09 R U2 F' U' R2 U' F R U' 
11. (1.96) F2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
12. 3.82 U2 F R U R2 F2 U R' U

Gesendet von meinem LG-D331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank you everyone for competing! Round 4 ends July *30th!*
1. R' F U2 F R' F U2 F' R2 U' R2
2. U' R' U' F U2 F U F U' R U
3. R' U' F R U' R' U' F2 R F R
4. R' U' R2 F U R' F U2 F U' R
5. R' F U2 F2 R U R' U F' U' R
6. U2 R2 F U' F U F R U' R' U'
7. R' F2 R U' R' U R U' R F' R'
8. U' R F2 U2 F U' R U F U' F
9. R' U' F' U' F U' R F' U' R U'
10. R U' R' F' R2 F U' R U2 R' F'
11. R2 F R U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R'
12. U F U2 R U' R' U' F U' R U2

Round 5
Race to sub-6
Methods: LBL/Ortega
Average: *5.73*! Yey! I graduated!
Times: 4.67 6.04 *(8.39)* 5.84 5.05 5.99 5.13 5.97 5.89 6.39 *(3.49)* 6.33


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 25, 2015)

Round 5 - Race to sub-5.5
9.65, 7.81, 6.86, 6.81, 6.96, 5.61, (10.00), 5.66, 6.11, 8.46, 3.36, (2.15)
=6.73
It all was worth it for that counting 3.36  
(2.15 is .1 off pb)
wow, just after graduating from sub-6


----------



## KevinG (Jul 25, 2015)

Round 5
Race to Sub 1.8
Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-25
avg of 12: 1.61

Time List:
1. 1.31 R' F U2 F R' F U2 F' R2 U' R2 
2. (2.80) 2. U' R' U' F U2 F U F U' R U 
3. 1.43 3. R' U' F R U' R' U' F2 R F R 
4. 1.96 4. R' U' R2 F U R' F U2 F U' R 
5. 1.31 5. R' F U2 F2 R U R' U F' U' R 
6. 1.72 6. U2 R2 F U' F U F R U' R' U' 
7. 1.89 7. R' F2 R U' R' U R U' R F' R' 
8. 1.65 8. U' R F2 U2 F U' R U F U' F 
9. 1.53 9. R' U' F' U' F U' R F' U' R U' 
10. 1.46 10. R U' R' F' R2 F U' R U2 R' F' 
11. 1.80 11. R2 F R U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' 
12. (0.81) 12. U F U2 R U' R' U' F U' R U2

wow the scrambles were pretty nice


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 26, 2015)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Hello to the forum competition the road to sub X on a 2x2!
> Put what amount of seconds you want to reach, and once you pass that three rounds in a row, you pass, and you can try a different goal.
> Pretty self-explanatory.
> 
> ...


OMFG Can you just remove the dirty adfly link please?


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 26, 2015)

r5

3.76
DNF
9.16
4.62
3.28
3.53
4.87
5.74
5.18
8.83
3.89
5.11

ao12 = 5.47

ortega/LBL/CLL/stackmat


----------



## United Thought (Jul 26, 2015)

Round 5

Race to sub 5:
-MoYu LingPo
-Ortega + a few CLLS
-Stack mat

1. 4.039 - R' F U2 F R' F U2 F' R2 U' R2
2. 4.373 - U' R' U' F U2 F U F U' R U 
3. (5.669) - R' U' F R U' R' U' F2 R F R
4. 3.872 - R' U' R2 F U R' F U2 F U' R
5. 4.824 - R' F U2 F2 R U R' U F' U' R
6. 4.411 - U2 R2 F U' F U F R U' R' U' 
7. 5.082 - R' F2 R U' R' U R U' R U'
8. 3.647 - U' R F2 U2 F U' R U F U' F
9. 4.084 - R' U' F' U' F U' R F' U' R U'
10. 5.442 - R U' R' F' R2 F U' R U2 R' F'
11. 4.334 - R2 F R U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' 
12. (2.752) - U F U2 R U' R' U' F U' R U2

Ao12: 4.4108


----------



## muchacho (Jul 30, 2015)

Round 5

Race to sub-10
Methods: Ortega/Guimond

Average: 9.77

8.37 10.85 11.07 9.51 9.11 9.88 10.34 (7.36) 8.75 (13.39) 9.28 10.55


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 30, 2015)

Round 6 ends August *4th*!
1. R' U R U R F' R2 U' F' U' R
2. U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 F U2 R2
3. U' R' F' U2 R U R' U R' F R
4. R F' U' R2 F' U' F U2 R U' R'
5. U R' U' R2 F' R2 U' F R U2 R'
6. R' F U' F R U' R' U2 R U R'
7. R' U2 R U R' U2 F R' U F R2
8. R' U2 F U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F' U2
9. R2 F U2 F' R U2 R' U' R U R'
10. U' R F' R' U R' U' F' U R U
11. U' R U' R2 U' F R U2 F U2 F2
12. R' F U2 F U2 R F' U' R U R

Round 6
Race to sub 5.5
Method: LBL/Ortega
Average: 6.09 Lol. Not even sub-6
Times: 6.60 7.12 5.23 5.83 (8.91) 6.45 6.94 5.95 6.09 (4.89) 5.77 4.96


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 30, 2015)

Round 6
Race to sub 6
Method: LbL
4.62, 8.78, 6.10, 5.55, 5.28, 1.98, 5.44, 5.33, 4.73, 4.37, 3.68, 4.77=4.99 PB Avg12

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1.98
worst time: 8.78

current avg5: 4.62 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 4.62 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 4.99 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 4.99 (σ = 0.69)

session avg: 4.99 (σ = 0.69)
session mean: 5.05


----------



## KevinG (Jul 30, 2015)

Round 6
Race to Sub 1.8
Method: Full EG w/ some LEG-1
Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-30
avg of 12: 1.71

Time List:
1. (1.08) R' U R U R F' R2 U' F' U' R 
2. 1.86 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 F U2 R2 
3. 2.30 U' R' F' U2 R U R' U R' F R 
4. 1.53 R F' U' R2 F' U' F U2 R U' R' 
5. (2.54) U R' U' R2 F' R2 U' F R U2 R' 
6. 1.22 R' F U' F R U' R' U2 R U R' 
7. 1.98 R' U2 R U R' U2 F R' U F R2 
8. 1.78 R' U2 F U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F' U2 
9. 1.83 R2 F U2 F' R U2 R' U' R U R' 
10. 1.22 U' R F' R' U R' U' F' U R U 
11. 1.56 U' R U' R2 U' F R U2 F U2 F2 
12. 1.80 R' F U2 F U2 R F' U' R U R


----------



## mns112 (Jul 30, 2015)

Round 6
Race to sub 3.5
Method: CLL

solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1.83
worst: 5.05

mean of 3
current: 3.66 (σ = 0.47)
best: 2.92 (σ = 1.35)

avg of 5
current: 3.66 (σ = 0.47)
best: 3.24 (σ = 0.28)

avg of 12
current: 3.68 (σ = 0.76)
best: 3.68 (σ = 0.76)

Average: 3.68 (σ = 0.76)
Mean: 3.64

Time List:
1. 3.47 R' U R U R F' R2 U' F' U' R 
2. 4.29 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 F U2 R2 
3. 4.99 U' R' F' U2 R U R' U R' F R 
4. 2.52 R F' U' R2 F' U' F U2 R U' R' 
5. 4.43 U R' U' R2 F' R2 U' F R U2 R' 
6. 1.83 R' F U' F R U' R' U2 R U R' 
7. 3.09 R' U2 R U R' U2 F R' U F R2 
8. 5.05 R' U2 F U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F' U2 
9. 3.06 R2 F U2 F' R U2 R' U' R U R' 
10. 3.57 U' R F' R' U R' U' F' U R U 
11. 3.24 U' R U' R2 U' F R U2 F U2 F2 
12. 4.17 R' F U2 F U2 R F' U' R U R


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 31, 2015)

R6 race to sub-5.5
6.46, 8.25, 7.81, 6.56, 7.56, 5.73, (39.11), 6.35, 7.36, 5.51, 8.06, (4.98) = 6.97!!!
Yes!!! Sub-5 at the end!!!! Lel


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 31, 2015)

race to sub 5 round 6

method:Ortega/lbl/cll

timer:stackmat gen 3

4.11
5.05
(7.46)
2.68
4.27
(2.19)
5.43
4.76
4.66
3.99
7.04+
3.27

ao12 = 4.53

two more to go


----------



## muchacho (Jul 31, 2015)

Round 6

Race to sub-10
Method: Ortega

Average: 11.89

12.41 13.74 (DNF) 6.74 11.12 (4.55) 19.21 10.90 8.33 6.13 20.95 9.40


----------



## United Thought (Jul 31, 2015)

Round 6:

Race to sub-5:

-MoYu LingPo
-Ortega + a few CLLs
-Keyboard

*Average: 4.13
Mean: 4.12
*
1. 4.29 R' U R U R F' R2 U' F' U' R
2. 4.49 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 F U2 R2
3. 4.98 U' R' F' U2 R U R' U R' F R
4. 3.26 R F' U' R2 F' U' F U2 R U' R'
5. 5.30 U R' U' R2 F' R2 U' F R U2 R'
6. (1.91) R' F U' F R U' R' U2 R U R'
7. 4.95 R' U2 R U R' U2 F R' U F R2
8. 2.46 R' U2 F U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F' U2
9. 4.22 R2 F U2 F' R U2 R' U' R U R'
10. 4.51 U' R F' R' U R' U' F' U R U
11. (5.37) U' R U' R2 U' F R U2 F U2 F2
12. 3.78 R' F U2 F U2 R F' U' R U R

Yes! Now on to sub-4!


----------



## G2013 (Jul 31, 2015)

Round 6
Race to sub 4
Method: CLL
Cube: LanLan xD

1. 4.81 R' U R U R F' R2 U' F' U' R
2. (6.56) U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 F U2 R2
3. 4.91 U' R' F' U2 R U R' U R' F R
4. 3.67 R F' U' R2 F' U' F U2 R U' R'
5. 4.99 U R' U' R2 F' R2 U' F R U2 R'
6. (2.43) R' F U' F R U' R' U2 R U R' -> Missed spacebar, would have been sub 1.5 
7. 5.33 R' U2 R U R' U2 F R' U F R2
8. 3.72 R' U2 F U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F' U2
9. 3.11 R2 F U2 F' R U2 R' U' R U R'
10. 4.35 U' R F' R' U R' U' F' U R U -> arghh this LanLan!! Would have been sub-3 if it 'cornercutted'
11. 5.21 U' R U' R2 U' F R U2 F U2 F2
12. 2.52 R' F U2 F U2 R F' U' R U R

Mean: 4.30


----------



## Berd (Jul 31, 2015)

G2013 said:


> Round 6
> Race to sub 4
> Method: CLL
> Cube: LanLan xD
> ...


Get a Dayan!


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 4, 2015)

Round 7 ends August *8th*! Basil Herold, Pyr14 and United Thought graduated! Congrats!
1. R' U2 F2 R U2 R' F R F R2 U2
2. U' R' U F U' F U2 F U' R2 U
3. R' F' U' R U2 R F U R U' R2
4. U2 R' U R' F U' R' F U2 R U
5. R F' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' F' R
6. U R U2 R' U' R' U F' U' F R2
7. F' U' R2 U' R2 U' F R F R U2
8. U' R U' R' U R' U F' R2 F R2
9. U R2 U2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 U2
10. U2 R U' R' U2 F' R2 U' F' R U'
11. R' F U2 F' U' F U' F U' R F2
12. R' U' R U' R F R' F R' F U2

Round 7
Race to sub 5.5
Method: LBL/Ortega
Average: 5.04 Kinda easy scrambles, but nothing very special
Time List:
1. 5.10 
2. (3.47) 
3. 4.41 
4. 5.62 
5. 5.03 
6. 4.76 
7. 5.59 
8. 4.46 
9. 5.69 
10. 5.18 
11. (5.90) 
12. 4.53


----------



## KevinG (Aug 4, 2015)

Round 6 
Race to Sub 1.8
Method: Full EG w/ some LEG-1
Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-4
avg of 12: 1.67

Time List:
1. (2.34) R' U2 F2 R U2 R' F R F R2 U2 
2. 1.61 2. U' R' U F U' F U2 F U' R2 U 
3. (1.21) 3. R' F' U' R U2 R F U R U' R2 
4. 1.87 4. U2 R' U R' F U' R' F U2 R U 
5. 1.51 5. R F' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' F' R 
6. 1.37 6. U R U2 R' U' R' U F' U' F R2 
7. 2.09 7. F' U' R2 U' R2 U' F R F R U2 
8. 1.80 8. U' R U' R' U R' U F' R2 F R2 
9. 1.84 9. U R2 U2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 
10. 1.34 10. U2 R U' R' U2 F' R2 U' F' R U' 
11. 1.61 11. R' F U2 F' U' F U' F U' R F2 
12. 1.63 12. R' U' R U' R F R' F R' F U2


----------



## mns112 (Aug 4, 2015)

I cant believe it!!!!
Talk about getting close!!

Race to sub 3.5
Cube wit two

Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-4
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2.49
worst: 5.19

mean of 3
current: 3.00 (σ = 0.49)
best: 3.00 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 5
current: 3.32 (σ = 0.24)
best: 3.32 (σ = 0.24)

avg of 12
current: 3.53 (σ = 0.58)
best: 3.53 (σ = 0.58)

Average: 3.53 (σ = 0.58)
Mean: 3.58

Time List:
1. 3.64 R' U2 F2 R U2 R' F R F R2 U2 
2. 3.43 U' R' U F U' F U2 F U' R2 U 
3. 3.99 R' F' U' R U2 R F U R U' R2 
4. 3.90 U2 R' U R' F U' R' F U2 R U 
5. 3.12 R F' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' F' R 
6. 2.57 U R U2 R' U' R' U F' U' F R2 
7. 4.68 F' U' R2 U' R2 U' F R F R U2 
8. 3.46 U' R U' R' U R' U F' R2 F R2 
9. 5.19 U R2 U2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 
10. 2.49 U2 R U' R' U2 F' R2 U' F' R U' 
11. 3.46 R' F U2 F' U' F U' F U' R F2 
12. 3.04 R' U' R U' R F R' F R' F U2


----------



## muchacho (Aug 4, 2015)

Round 7

Race to sub-10
Method: Ortega

Average: 9.40

8.34 9.46 6.72 10.54 7.34 11.14 (5.89) (DNF) 9.71 10.38 10.58 9.81


----------



## YTCuber (Aug 5, 2015)

round 7
to sub-6
lbl

Avg12: 5.13

12:	00:06.67	x
11:	00:04.60	x
10:	00:06.11	x
9:	00:05.51	x
8:	00:03.87	x
7:	00:06.48	x
6:	00:05.36	x
5:	00:03.13	x
4:	00:05.58	x
3:	00:04.80	x
2:	00:03.40	x
1:	00:05.62	x


----------



## G2013 (Aug 6, 2015)

Berd said:


> Get a Dayan!



Which one should I get? Dayan or Lingpo?


----------



## G2013 (Aug 6, 2015)

Race to sub-4
CLL
LanLan...............

1. 6.73 R' U2 F2 R U2 R' F R F R2 U2 Bad
2. 3.60 U' R' U F U' F U2 F U' R2 U
3. 4.20 R' F' U' R U2 R F U R U' R2 Super easy, but not sub 4, thus it was a fail
4. 5.08 U2 R' U R' F U' R' F U2 R U
5. 2.95 R F' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' F' R
6. 3.54 U R U2 R' U' R' U F' U' F R2
7. 4.53 F' U' R2 U' R2 U' F R F R U2 The same time as before read backwards, neat
8. 4.95 U' R U' R' U R' U F' R2 F R2 Spacebar fail 
9. 5.23 U R2 U2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 Again!! 
10. 3.22 U2 R U' R' U2 F' R2 U' F' R U'
11. 7.61 R' F U2 F' U' F U' F U' R F2 ok.
12. 3.89 R' U' R U' R F R' F R' F U2

Mean: 4.63, not even close... I definitely have to get a new 2x2


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 7, 2015)

target: sub-3.5
method: cll/ortega

1. 6.69 R' U2 F2 R U2 R' F R F R2 U2
2. 3.83 U' R' U F U' F U2 F U' R2 U
3. 3.69 R' F' U' R U2 R F U R U' R2
4. 4.03 U2 R' U R' F U' R' F U2 R U
5. 3.28 R F' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' F' R
6. 30.16 U R U2 R' U' R' U F' U' F R2
7. 5.28 F' U' R2 U' R2 U' F R F R U2
8. 3.63 U' R U' R' U R' U F' R2 F R2
9. 4.56 U R2 U2 F U2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 U2
10. 4.80 U2 R U' R' U2 F' R2 U' F' R U'
11. DNF(5.46) R' F U2 F' U' F U' F U' R F2
12. 4.16 R' U' R U' R F R' F R' F U2
*7.08 average of 12*

i forgot the CLL on solve 6 and did a wrong PBL on solve 11 :'D 4.61 average of 12 without the DNF. 

my target may seem ambitious but last time i practised properly (~1 year ago) i got to 3.57ao12 and 4.25ao100 so it is less silly than it looks ^^


----------



## nalralz (Aug 7, 2015)

Round 1

Race to sub-3.5
Average of 5: 3.80
1. 3.95
2. (4.48)
3. 3.87
4. 3.56
5. (2.92)


----------



## United Thought (Aug 7, 2015)

Round 7:


-Race to sub-4
-MoYu LingPo
-Keyboard
-Ortega/LBL/a few CLLs


*Average: 3.73
Mean: 3.83
*
Times:

1. 3.64
2. 3.94
3. 2.71
4. (6.48)lol
5. (2.15)
6. 3.05
7. 3.39
8. 2.87
9. 4.06
10. 4.63
11. 4.78
12. 4.21

Nice scrambles in the start, but not so good towards the end of the average.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 8, 2015)

nalralz said:


> Round 1
> 
> Race to sub-3.5
> Average of 5: 3.80
> ...



It's not round 1 either


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 8, 2015)

Round 8 ends August *13th!*
1. U2 R' F U' F U' F R U' R' U
2. U R F' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F R2
3. U' F' R' U R' U F U' F U' R
4. U2 R U2 R2 U' F U F U' R U
5. R' U2 R U' R' F' U R U2 F R
6. R' U R U2 R' U2 F U' F U2 R
7. R' F R U' R' U2 F U R' U R
8. U2 R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R U R
9. R U' F U' R F U' R2 U' R' U'
10. U R' F U2 R U F R2 U' R' U
11. R F U R2 U' R2 F U2 F U2 R
12. U' R' U' F R2 F' U' F' U' R2 F

Round 8
Race to sub 5.5
Method: Ortega/LBL
Average: 6.12 Not even sub 6 lol. My hands were very sippery, it's over 35oC in Lithuania lol, hotter than in Africa!
Time List:
1. 6.88 
2. 6.85 
3. (7.43) 
4. 6.30 
5. 6.31 
6. 5.73 
7. 5.08 
8. (5.02) 
9. 5.44 
10. 6.45 
11. 6.45 
12. 5.69


----------



## mns112 (Aug 8, 2015)

FAIL
CLL
Wittwo


Generated By csTimer on 2015-8-8
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2.48
worst: 5.41

mean of 3
current: 3.75 (σ = 1.44)
best: 2.78 (σ = 0.30)

avg of 5
current: 3.35 (σ = 0.77)
best: 3.11 (σ = 0.37)

avg of 12
current: 3.70 (σ = 0.66)
best: 3.70 (σ = 0.66)

Average: 3.70 (σ = 0.66)
Mean: 3.74

Time List:
1. 3.92 U2 R' F U' F U' F R U' R' U 
2. 4.16 U R F' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F R2 
3. 4.31 U' F' R' U R' U F U' F U' R 
4. 4.21 U2 R U2 R2 U' F U F U' R U 
5. 2.60 R' U2 R U' R' F' U R U2 F R 
6. 4.23 R' U R U2 R' U2 F U' F U2 R 
7. 3.50 R' F R U' R' U2 F U R' U R 
8. 4.22 U2 R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R U R 
9. 2.48 R U' F U' R F U' R2 U' R' U' 
10. 2.77 U R' F U2 R U F R2 U' R' U 
11. 3.07 R F U R2 U' R2 F U2 F U2 R 
12. 5.41 U' R' U' F R2 F' U' F' U' R2 F


----------



## United Thought (Aug 8, 2015)

Round 8:

-Race to sub-4
-MoYu LingPo
-Keyboard
-Ortega/LBL/a few CLLs



*Average: 4.02 (σ = 0.41)*
*Mean: 3.98*


Time List:
1. 4.24 R F U2 F' R F' R' U2 R 
2. 4.36 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U' 
3. 3.97 U R' U F' U F U' R U' 
4. 4.13 U F R' F R' U R' F U2 
5. 4.07 F' R2 U2 F R F R2 U F' 
6. 3.89 R2 U2 R F' R' U' R F2 U' 
7. 4.73 F U2 R F R2 U' R F U' 
8. 2.65 U' R F' U R' U' R2 U R2 
9. 3.83 R' U R2 F' R' F R F2 R' 
10. 4.97 F2 R F2 U F U' R2 U' R2 
11. 3.16 F' R2 F U' R U F' R2 F' U' 
12. 3.80 R' U2 F R U2 F2 U' F2 R' U'


Pretty lucky to have even got close to sub-4.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 9, 2015)

Round 8

Race to sub-10
Method: Ortega/Guimond

Average: 10.62

10.11 8.15 12.13 10.94 (20.26) 12.06 13.36 10.34 (7.65) 11.08 8.24 9.79


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 9, 2015)

aparently i graduated... ok.

race to sub 4.5 i guess. (secretly still race to sub 5 ((secretly one more))

5.11
4.46
4.74
5.39
5.86
4.11
4.78
5.14
4.00
3.74
2.88
5.06

a012= 4.65

lbl/ortega/cll

time:cstimer

round 8


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 13, 2015)

Round 9 ends August *20th!*
1. R' F R U R2 U2 F U' R U' R'
2. R' F U' R2 U2 R' U2 F U' F U
3. U' R U' R2 U F U2 R2 F' R' U2
4. U R U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 R U2 R'
5. F' U2 R U2 R' U' F U2 F U2 F
6. U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' F' U' R U
7. R2 U2 R2 U' F U' F R2 U2 F' R'
8. R' F U2 F' R2 U' R' U R' U' R
9. U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R U R U2
10. U2 R F' U' R2 U' F U2 R2 F' U2
11. R' U2 F U' R2 U2 R' F R2 U' F
12. R' F U2 F U' R U2 F R2 U' R'

Round 9
Race to sub 5.5
Method: Ortega/LBL
Average: 4.77
Time List:
1. 5.78 
2. 2.94 
3. 4.89 
4. 5.33 
5. 5.32 
6. (6.60) 
7. 5.95 
8. (2.83) 
9. 3.69 
10. 4.59 
11. 4.66 
12. 4.55


----------



## muchacho (Aug 13, 2015)

Round 9

Race to sub-10
Method: Ortega

Average: 10.34

10.61 9.48 10.19 7.76 12.11 11.00 10.91 (6.29) 10.46 (15.10) 10.59 10.33


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 14, 2015)

Round 9
Race to Sub-6
Method: Ortega/LBL
Average:5.43
Time List:
1. 5.622
2. (2.894) (PLL skip)
3. 4.866
4. 5.952
5. 5.295
6. 7.085
7. 5.185
8. 3.404 (PLL skip)
9. (DNF)
10. 4.812 (PLL skip)
11. 6.39
12. 5.71


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 14, 2015)

race to sub 4.5

methods: lbl/ortega/cll

timer: stackmat pro

times

DNF
5.54
4.71
4.28
4.96
4.38
6.85+
2.24
4.11
3.02
4.47
5.07

ao12=4.74


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 14, 2015)

round 9
race to sub-3.5 (ortega/cll/some EG-1)

1. 4.43 R' F R U R2 U2 F U' R U' R'
2. 3.18 R' F U' R2 U2 R' U2 F U' F U
3. 6.40 U' R U' R2 U F U2 R2 F' R' U2
4. 5.02 U R U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 R U2 R'
5. 3.02 F' U2 R U2 R' U' F U2 F U2 F
6. 3.72 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' F' U' R U
7. 4.11 R2 U2 R2 U' F U' F R2 U2 F' R'
8. 2.66 R' F U2 F' R2 U' R' U R' U' R
9. 4.11 U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R U R U2
10. 2.53 U2 R F' U' R2 U' F U2 R2 F' U2
11. 3.81 R' U2 F U' R2 U2 R' F R2 U' F
12. 5.34 R' F U2 F U' R U2 F R2 U' R'
*3.94 average of 12*

not bad at all for me, but considering the cases i got i can't help but feel like it should have been better


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 15, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Lbl and cll? That doesn't make sense



main method = ortega

if layer done and i know cll then cll

else : lbl.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 20, 2015)

Round 10 ends August *26th!*
1. U2 R2 F R U F2 R U2 R2
2. U F2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U'
3. U R U' F U' F2 R U F'
4. R F2 R2 F' U' R2 U R2 F'
5. F R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 R' U'
6. F' R U2 R F' R U2 F R2
7. U F2 U' R2 U' R F2 U R 
8. U R F U' R' F R2 U' R 
9. U' F U F2 R2 F' U F' R2 U'
10. F R F2 R' U F U R2 U'
11. U2 F R F2 R2 F2 R F2 U'
12. U F' R2 F2 R2 F' U' F R' U'

Round 10
Race to sub 5.5
Method: LBL/Ortega
Average: 6.03
Time List:
1. 7.34 
2. 5.48 
3. 6.15 
4. 4.95 
5. (8.10) 
6. 5.35 
7. 4.86 
8. 6.20 
9. 7.44 
10. (4.77) 
11. 5.80 
12. 6.77


----------



## muchacho (Aug 20, 2015)

Round 10

Race to sub-10
Method: Ortega

Average: 9.51

(12.30) 8.30 9.05 9.76 9.28 7.83 11.58 9.78 9.66 11.29 (5.61) 8.59


----------



## YTCuber (Aug 20, 2015)

Road to sub6
WitTwo
LbL
PB Avg12

Average of 12: 4.71
1. (3.27) F2 L2 R2 F R2 B L2 B D2 B R2 U B' D' L2 R B D F R B2
2. 5.30 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L' B' R2 D' U' L F' U' B R'
3. 4.51 U2 R' F2 L' F2 R D2 L D2 B2 L2 F' D B U F L F R' U' B'
4. 4.90 D2 U L2 D F2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 R' F2 D' L' B U F L' R' U
5. 5.36 D2 B2 D2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L' R2 B R' U2 L U F R
6. 4.95 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 L' D B R2 D L' U F' U' R2
7. (8.75) U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D R U F' R2 F' L' R U R2 B
8. 5.68 L2 U2 R2 B F2 D2 F' L2 B' L' B' U B2 D' F R F2 L2 D B2
9. 3.38 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L B L2 F' R' U B R D' U2
10. 4.13 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L D' L2 D' L D' U R' F D'
11. 4.45 R2 B L2 F' D2 F' L2 B R2 D2 U2 R' D' U2 B' L' D R2 D B' U
12. 4.46 B2 R2 U' D B' U D R' F' U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 D


----------



## United Thought (Aug 21, 2015)

Race to sub-4:

Round 10:

-Ortega/LBL/CLL
-MoYu LingPo
-Keyboard

*Average: 4.47:

*1. (3.96)
2. 4.54
3. (5.16)
4. 4.18
5. 4.93
6. 4.19
7. 4.80
8. 4.79
9. 3.96
10. 4.85
11. 3.98
12. 4.25


Damn, I need to practice 222 more consistently


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 22, 2015)

r10
race to sub 4.5
method: cll (if known) else > lbl, main = ortega
average = 4.19

timer : keyboard

4.69
4.11
3.61
3.40
5.16
3.50
5.13
4.50
3.15
4.11
3.71
5.12

2 more


----------



## slords17 (Aug 24, 2015)

Round 10
Race to Sub-5
Method: Ortega
Avg: *5.62*

Time List:
1. 5.78 
2. (4.34) 
3. 6.59 
4. 5.59 
5. 6.46 
6. 5.06 
7. 5.87 
8. 5.09 
9. 4.90 
10. 4.84 
11. 6.04 
12. (6.89)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 26, 2015)

Round 11 ends September *1st!*
1. U R2 U2 F R' F' U F' R2 U'
2. F2 U R2 U2 R' U' F' R' U'
3. R2 U' F2 U R' U R U2 F' R2
4. R F U F' R U F2 R' U2
5. F U R' U2 F' U F' U2 F'
6. R2 F U' R2 U' F U' R' F U2
7. F U R' U' F U' F2 R' U2
8. U2 F R F R2 U' R F' U'
9. F' R' U2 R' F' R U2 R2 U'
10. R' F' R2 F' U2 F2 R F' R 
11. F' U' R' U F' R U R2 F'
12. R U R' F2 U R2 F' R' U 

Round 11
Race to sub 5.5
Method: Ortega/LBL
Average: 4.83
Time List:
1. (5.88) 
2. 5.05 
3. 5.48 
4. (2.63) 
5. 4.90 
6. 5.12 
7. 3.57 
8. 4.44 
9. 2.69 
10. 5.81 
11. 5.76 
12. 5.44


----------



## YTCuber (Aug 26, 2015)

lbl
road to sub6
round 11
ignore scrambles
Session average: 4.71
1. 4.54 y z y x' z y2 x z' x2 z2 x2 y' z2 y' z2 x2 z2 y x y' x' z2 x2 y z 
2. 4.02 x2 y' x y x' z y' z2 y' x2 y' x2 y' x z y2 x' z2 y2 z2 x2 y' z y z2 
3. 4.56 x' y' x z2 y2 x z x z x z x z2 x y' x y2 z x' y2 z' y2 x2 y' x 
4. 5.26 y x y z2 y x' z x y' z' y x z y2 x' y' z' y' z' x z' y x' y z 
5. 3.57  z' x2 z2 y z' y2 x2 z2 x' y2 z' x2 y2 z2 y' x z2 y2 x z' y2 z' x2 y x2 
6. 5.54 y2 z2 y' z y' z2 y' z2 y z' x' z x' y' x2 z2 y' z2 x2 y x' z' y2 x z2 
7. 4.79 z2 y x' z2 y2 x2 z' x' y z x' y' x2 y' x2 y2 z2 x y2 z y x' y2 z2 x' 
8. 6.75 x' y x' z' x z y' x' z2 x2 z2 x2 y2 x y x' y' z x' z y2 x y2 x z' 
9. 3.61 z y' x' y2 x2 y2 x y2 x2 z2 y x y x' z2 x2 z' y x y x2 z y' x y2 
10. 4.49 y x2 y' z' x z x y' z2 x y' z' y' x y' x' y2 z' y' z2 x2 y' z2 x' y2 
11. (8.80) y x' y z x' z x y' x y2 z x z2 x' z' x z x z2 y' z2 x z2 x2 y 
12. (3.27) x y2 z' x y' z2 x' y z x' z' y x z2 y x' z2 x' z' x y x z2 x2 y


----------



## muchacho (Aug 27, 2015)

Round 11

Race to sub-10
Method: Ortega

Average: 8.76

9.41 (DNF) 7.98 (7.22) 8.46 8.38 10.31 8.46 7.95 9.29 9.16 8.25


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 27, 2015)

round 11

race to sub 4.5

method : lbl/ortega/cll

5.35
5.55
5.41
5.80
5.01
5.16
5.40
5.69
5.97
5.97
5.44
DNF

what fail....

ao12 = 5.57

i kept screwing up all 12 solves.... i need to practise 2x2 again


----------



## slords17 (Aug 28, 2015)

Round 11
Race to sub-5
Method: Ortega
Avg: *5.40*

Time List:
1. 5.38 
2. 4.86 
3. 5.27 
4. (3.52) 
5. 5.72 
6. 6.09 
7. 4.47 
8. 6.21 
9. 5.44 
10. (6.40) 
11. 5.56 
12. 5.02


----------



## United Thought (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok update guys, I am not going to do any timed 222 solves until I've fully learnt CLL. So no more entries in this thread for maybe a couple of weeks.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 1, 2015)

Round 12 ends September *12th!* YTCuber and muchacho, you graduated on round 10 so YTCCuber i putted you for race to sub 5.5.
1. F U R U R2 U R2 U2 F' U'
2. U2 F U' F R' F2 U R F'
3. R' F2 U' F U' R2 U R' U2
4. F2 R U R2 F' U' R F' R2
5. R U' F2 U F R' U2 F' U'
6. R U' R U2 R F' U' F' U 
7. F' R' F U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' U'
8. R2 F U F U2 F R' U' R'
9. F R' U2 R2 U' R F' R2 F U'
10. R2 F2 U2 R' U' R F' R' U2
11. U' R U2 F' U2 F U' R U2
12. R2 U' R2 U R' U2 F' R2 U'

Round 12
Race to sub 5
Method: LBL/Ortega
Average: 5.53
Time List:
1. 4.51 
2. 5.64 
3. 6.07 
4. 7.34 
5. 3.16 
6. (9.30) 
7. 7.56 
8. (1.76) 
9. 6.41 
10. 2.67 
11. 6.05 
12. 5.85


----------



## muchacho (Sep 1, 2015)

Isn't it 3 rounds in a row? I think I need another one.

Round 9
Average: 10.34 

Round 10
Average: 9.51

Round 11
Average: 8.76


----------



## muchacho (Sep 1, 2015)

Round 12

Race to sub-10
Method: Ortega/Guimond

Average: 9.21

9.52 12.91 9.30 7.88 7.08 8.59 (6.67) (20.17) 8.34 9.20 7.07 12.19


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 2, 2015)

round 12

method:lbl/cll/ortega

timer: cstimer

4.93
3.98
3.91
6.21
6.39+
5.22
3.81
5.67
4.61
5.70 
4.58
4.26

ao12 = 4.91


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 2, 2015)

race to sub 5.5
wittwo
lbl
round 12

avg of 12: 5.578 

Time List:
1. 4.358 L B2 R2 B2 U F2 D' U B2 R2 B U' L R' D' U2 B F2 D' 
2. 4.623 B2 D2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L' D F D' U B U' F2 R' B' 
3. 5.446 F U' R2 B' R L' B' D B' R D2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 
4. 6.771 F L2 D U R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 B L U L2 R' U' F2 
5. 5.762 F' R2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R B2 L' R2 F2 U F' L' 
6. (6.946) F R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 L R' F2 U B' F D' F2 L F D2 
7. 6.234 F D2 B F U2 F U2 L2 B U2 F' D L U' L D' L' B' L U F' 
8. 5.325 B' D2 F R2 D2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' F2 R B2 D' U2 L2 U' F' D2 
9. 5.824 B R2 B U2 B' D2 B' F D2 R2 D2 U' F' R2 U2 F L' F R U 
10. 5.212 L2 U' R' D B D F' R' L' F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 
11. (2.629) R2 U' R2 U' F B L' F U' D2 R2 L' U2 F2 B2 L F2 L' B2 
12. 6.224 D' R2 D2 L F2 U2 L B2 U2 R' D2 B' L2 D F' U' R D2 B2


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm very busy with the scholl work, so the next round will end in Friday or then when i have some free time. Sorry!


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 12, 2015)

Round 13 ends September *20th!*
1. U R2 F' R U F2 U2 F2 U2
2. F' U F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U'
3. F2 R F' R' F' U2 R U2 R' U'
4. U2 R' U F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2
5. R U' R2 F U2 F U2 F' R2 U'
6. R' F2 U2 F' U F2 R' U' R'
7. R2 U' R U2 R U F' U R'
8. R2 U2 R F' U2 R' U2 R U 
9. F2 R' F R U2 R' U' R' U 
10. R U' F U R2 U R' U2 R U'
11. F' R U F' U' R2 F U F2 U'
12. R' U R U2 F' R U2 F' U2

Round 13
Race to sub 5
Method: Ortega/LBL
Average: 5.78
Time List:
1. 5.59 
2. (6.91) 
3. 5.85 
4. 5.76 
5. (4.34) 
6. 5.11 
7. 6.04 
8. 5.88 
9. 5.94 
10. 6.32 
11. 5.20 
12. 6.14


----------



## jjone fiffier (Sep 12, 2015)

Round 13
Race to sub-4
Method: Varasano/LBL+a few CLLs

avg of 12: 3.83

Time List:
1. 4.35 U R2 F' R U F2 U2 F2 U2 
2. 3.17 F' U F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U' 
3. 2.34 F2 R F' R' F' U2 R U2 R' U' 
4. 3.32 U2 R' U F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 
5. (1.76) R U' R2 F U2 F U2 F' R2 U' 
6. (4.99) R' F2 U2 F' U F2 R' U' R' 
7. 4.47 R2 U' R U2 R U F' U R' 
8. 3.66 R2 U2 R F' U2 R' U2 R U 
9. 4.61 F2 R' F R U2 R' U' R' U 
10. 3.88 R U' F U R2 U R' U2 R U' 
11. 3.68 F' R U F' U' R2 F U F2 U' 
12. 4.80 R' U R U2 F' R U2 F' U2


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 12, 2015)

road to sub-5.5
round 13
lbl
YES!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-12
avg of 12: 4.680

Time List:
1. 4.759 R F2 R U' F2 R' F' R U' 
2. 3.955 R2 F R' U F2 U2 F' R' U' 
3. 4.828 R2 U2 R' U R2 F' R2 F U 
4. (7.413) F2 U R' U' R' F U2 R2 U' R' 
5. 4.596 U' F2 R U' R U' R2 F' R' 
6. 4.343 U2 F R' F2 U F R U' F 
7. 5.184 U2 F' R U' R U2 F' R' F2 
8. 3.848 U' F2 R' F U' F R F' U' 
9. 5.175 U2 F U' F' U F R' F2 U2 
10. (3.417) U' F2 U2 F' U' R F' R2 U' 
11. 5.008 F U F' R F U' R F' U' 
12. 5.105 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R' F2 R


----------



## muchacho (Sep 13, 2015)

Round 13

Race to sub-9
Method: Ortega/Guimond

Average: 8.85

9.62 8.91 7.88 9.99 (13.25) 8.31 9.54 8.99 7.97 (7.22) 9.91 7.34


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Race to Sub-9

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-13
avg of 12: 8.94

Time List:
1. 11.20 U F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' F U' 
2. (4.60) R2 U' F U' R2 U' R U F 
3. 7.09 U' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F R' U' 
4. 8.74 U2 F' U2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 
5. (12.98) R' U R2 F' U' R2 U' F' U' 
6. 8.26 F' R2 U' F2 U R' U2 R' U 
7. 10.45 F2 U' R F U2 R' F U2 R' 
8. 9.41 R F2 R' F2 U2 R' U' R' U2 
9. 6.76 F R F R U2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 
10. 7.04 R F' U2 R' U F2 U F U2 
11. 9.94 R2 F' U2 F U F2 R' U2 F2 
12. 10.47 U R2 U R U' F2 R U R U'


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 14, 2015)

r13
race to sub 4.5
method: lbl/ortega/cll

1. 4.02 L B U R' U R L' B' R' 
2. 4.72 L' B' L' B' R' B' L' B U R' 
3. 3.66 U' R L R U R B U L' 
4. 7.07 L R' U' B R' B' R B U' 
5. 6.37 B' R L B U' L' R' U' 
6. 4.02 B' R B L' B L' B' R' B' 
7. 4.43 R B L U L' R' U B U' 
8. 4.77 U B' L' R U' R' B' L' R 
9. 4.66 B R' L U L' B R U 
10. 6.29 U B' U R B L' U' R' L' 
11. 4.43 B' L U' B R' L U B' U' 
12. 3.02 B' R' L' U B U' L R L

ignore scrambles

ao12 = 4.74


----------



## slords17 (Sep 18, 2015)

Round 13
Method: Ortega
Race to Sub: 5
Avg: *5.09*

Time List:
1. 4.85 
2. 5.25 
3. 5.75 
4. 5.45 
5. (4.17) 
6. (7.00) 
7. 4.61 
8. 5.47 
9. 5.24 
10. 4.80 
11. 5.28 
12. 4.19


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 20, 2015)

Round 14 ends September *27th!*
1. F' R U2 R U2 F U' R' F'
2. U R2 F' U F2 U' F U2 F2
3. F2 U2 R' U' R F2 U R2 F'
4. U2 R F2 U2 F' R' U R F2
5. U2 F' R U2 F' R' F' R2 U2
6. U2 R' F' U' R2 U F2 R U'
7. R F' U2 F' U' R U2 R' U'
8. U F2 U' F' U R' F R U 
9. R' U' F U R F2 U2 F' U2
10. R' U F' U R' U R2 U2 F2
11. F2 R2 U2 F' U R U2 R2 U2
12. U2 R U2 R U' R U F2 U2

Round 14
Race to sub 5.5
Average: 5.85
Time List:
1. 4.91 
2. (7.11) 
3. 6.22 
4. 5.46 
5. 5.88 
6. 6.63 
7. 4.14 
8. 6.33 
9. 6.80 
10. (3.64) 
11. 6.20 
12. 5.97


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 20, 2015)

Race to sub 3.5
Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-20
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 3.35
worst: 10.17

mean of 3
current: 6.85 (σ = 2.88)
best: 4.27 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 5
current: 4.84 (σ = 0.62)
best: 4.29 (σ = 0.37)

avg of 12
current: 4.71 (σ = 0.52)
best: 4.71 (σ = 0.52)

Average: 4.71 (σ = 0.52)
Mean: 5.05

Time List:
1. 4.84 F' R U2 R U2 F U' R' F' 
2. 4.35 U R2 F' U F2 U' F U2 F2 
3. 4.30 F2 U2 R' U' R F2 U R2 F' 
4. 4.75 U2 R F2 U2 F' R' U R F2 
5. 4.71 U2 F' R U2 F' R' F' R2 U2 
6. 3.35 U2 R' F' U' R2 U F2 R U' 
7. 5.61 R F' U2 F' U' R U2 R' U' 
8. 4.00 U F2 U' F' U R' F R U 
9. 4.15 R' U' F U R F2 U2 F' U2 
10. 10.17 R' U F' U R' U R2 U2 F2 
11. 5.04 F2 R2 U2 F' U R U2 R2 U2 
12. 5.34 U2 R U2 R U' R U F2 U2
lolfail


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 20, 2015)

race to sub 5.5
Method: LbL
cube: wittwo
ignore scrambles
ao12: 4.47
mean: 4.58

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-20
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2.96
worst: 7.35

mean of 3
current: 4.96 (σ = 2.13)
best: 3.70 (σ = 0.80)

avg of 5
current: 4.16 (σ = 0.84)
best: 3.71 (σ = 0.51)

avg of 12
current: 4.47 (σ = 0.79)
best: 4.47 (σ = 0.79)

Average: 4.47 (σ = 0.79)
Mean: 4.58

Time List:
1. 6.05 F U2 D' B R F L' U2 B' R F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U R2 F2 D 
2. 4.79 F R U2 R D2 L2 B2 R U2 R U2 B L R2 U F' U' B2 D2 
3. 4.47 U2 R' D2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 R' D' R' U L' D2 B L' F L2 R' 
4. 4.88 U2 F2 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 F U2 L2 F U L' D R' B D2 U F D' L2 
5. 3.88 B2 U' B2 D' B2 U' R2 U' L2 D L U2 B' F' R U R' B' L D2 
6. 4.55 L F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D U' B R2 D2 L' D' L2 B F2 L 
7. 3.58 L2 D2 L2 R2 B R2 F R2 F D2 F2 U L' D L2 R' F' D U L2 
8. 2.96 U' B2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U R D F' R F2 U' L' D' B' F' 
9. 4.95 U2 L F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L B L D' R' F D L D2 L' 
10. 4.27 U2 F2 R' L2 F' R2 L' U' L U F2 D2 F2 U R2 U F2 U R2 F2 
11. 3.27 B U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B D L2 D L' U L2 D F U R 
12. 7.35 F D F2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U L' B' D' R B' L2 F U B


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 21, 2015)

Race to sub 2.25

avg of 12: 2.43

Time List:
1. (3.01) 
2. 2.63 
3. 2.09 
4. 2.65 
5. 2.52 
6. 2.36 
7. 2.52 
8. 2.07 
9. 2.48 
10. 2.37 
11. 2.58 
12. (2.06) 

not bad considering how bad the scrambles were


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 21, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Method? Normally I don't care if you don't write it but in this case I'm just wondering if you know full EG or just a part of it (probably CLL/EG-1)



Just eg1 and cll


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 22, 2015)

race to sub 4.5
lbl/cll/ortega

ao12 = 4.38

Time List:
1. 6.22+ Uw2 L B2 L' R' D B F2 L' F' L Rw' U Fw' Uw Fw L' Uw2 F2 R' L' Rw' F2 D Rw Uw' R2 B2 U L' Uw D' Fw' Uw R' Uw' R2 L2 Uw B 
2. 3.38 R2 Uw' D' F R2 B' L Uw2 B2 R' Uw B L' D Uw L' Uw Fw Uw2 B Uw2 D R' F Rw L B F' Uw R Uw2 Fw' Uw' L' Fw L2 U L2 Rw Uw' 
3. 4.02 Rw' D2 F' U2 D Rw' L' R2 B' F Fw D' Fw' Uw Fw2 B Uw' R Uw' F' Uw2 B Fw' Uw2 D Rw' Uw' Rw' L2 D U F2 L B2 Fw' Uw' D' Fw Rw2 Fw 
4. 4.05 Rw Uw' Fw' B' F' Rw2 U' L U L R Fw2 B2 F U2 L' Uw2 U' D Fw L2 Rw2 U' D' Rw2 L F2 Fw Uw' U' D L2 Uw2 D' Rw2 U' B' U Fw2 L' 
5. 5.06 F D' U' Rw' D' R' D' B' U2 Rw L B' U2 L' Rw F2 D' U2 Fw2 B Uw D' U' L' D Fw2 Uw Rw U' B2 U Fw2 Rw' R2 Fw F2 D B2 U2 B 
6. 3.50 Rw F Uw D' R2 L' U2 Rw' U R2 F U2 Rw2 D' B Fw2 Rw Uw B' L' Fw' U' B' D Fw' Uw' B L' R' Fw R2 Fw' D2 Uw' U' Fw' Uw' F' Fw U 
7. 3.49 Fw' Rw' R' Uw R' L' U2 R Rw Uw' F' L' R' D' Uw Fw U' Rw2 Fw D' F2 D L2 Rw F' D2 Rw L' R' F2 R U2 Uw' D2 L B' D L F D' 
8. 2.51 Rw U' Rw' R' L' B2 D' Uw2 Rw2 B2 D Rw' L' B' F2 L' Rw F' R D R B' Rw2 U' L Fw' D2 Uw' Fw2 U' R2 B Uw2 U Fw R2 B' Fw2 Uw F' 
9. 4.53 B D' Fw2 L2 F2 Uw' F L B Rw F2 Uw' Fw2 U' L F L U' F' Rw B2 F' U' D2 Rw' R U B D' L' B' Uw' R U' D' L' Uw Fw Uw' L' 
10. 6.26 L' Uw B D' Rw' Uw' F' Rw Fw' B' Uw' U L' R U2 B Uw Rw' F' Fw' U2 Fw2 U Rw2 R2 L Uw L' D L2 U' B U' D Fw2 B R' Fw Rw2 Uw' 
11. 4.48 Uw' B2 U2 Fw Uw B2 R2 Uw D2 U' L2 U2 Rw R' D' L' Uw' L' Uw' Fw' F Uw D' Fw2 R U L' Fw Uw' D' Rw2 B R Fw2 B' F2 R' Uw Rw' B 
12. 5.09 R2 Rw2 F U D B D F Uw' D' Rw Fw' U' Rw U2 Rw' R B' Uw2 Fw L B Fw' U2 R' Uw' F' Rw' R Uw2 B' R F U' L2 B2 R B2 Uw B'

ignore scrambles.

1/3 2 more


----------



## muchacho (Sep 23, 2015)

Round 14

Race to sub-9
Method: Ortega/Guimond

Average: 8.61

9.44 7.29 9.53 7.96 9.53 7.48 (6.35) 8.62 7.35 9.33 (9.98) 9.58


----------



## Memphis3000 (Sep 24, 2015)

avg of 12
current: 4.40 (σ = 0.61)


Time List:
1. 4.34 U R2 F' R U F2 U2 F2 U2 
2. 4.21 F' U F2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U' 
3. 3.48 F2 R F' R' F' U2 R U2 R' U' 
4. 6.14 U2 R' U F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 
5. 5.60 R U' R2 F U2 F U2 F' R2 U' 
6. 3.55 R' F2 U2 F' U F2 R' U' R' 
7. 4.37 R2 U' R U2 R U F' U R' 
8. 2.91 R2 U2 R F' U2 R' U2 R U 
9. 4.85 F2 R' F R U2 R' U' R' U 
10. 4.68 R U' F U R2 U R' U2 R U' 
11. 4.45 F' R U F' U' R2 F U F2 U' 
12. 4.47 R' U R U2 F' R U2 F' U2


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 27, 2015)

YTCuber graduates this week! Congrats! Round 15 ends October *4th!*
1. R' F U2 F U2 F' U F R2 U2
2. F2 R2 U' F2 R' F2 U' R' U'
3. U R' F R F' R2 U' R' U2
4. F2 R F2 U R2 F' U R U 
5. U2 R' U' F' R' U F R2 U2
6. U2 R F R' F2 U2 F' R F2
7. R U' F' U2 F' U F' U R U'
8. U F R' F U F' R2 F U 
9. F2 R' F2 U R' F' U F2 U 
10. F U R' U2 R' F2 R2 F' R'
11. U2 F2 U' R F U' F2 R2 U2
12. U2 F2 U' R U F' U' F R2


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 27, 2015)

race to sub5.5 EDIT: sub5
method: lbl
round: 15
Average of 12: 4.80
1. 4.41 F2 L U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L U2 B2 D2 U B R2 F' R B U' B' D B2 
2. 5.33 F' U2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 F D2 F' L2 R B L F' D U' B L2 D R' 
3. 3.14 U2 R' F B' R2 U L U2 F L' F2 U L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 L2 
4. (2.45) D' F2 R2 U2 F R D2 B R U' L2 B U2 L2 B L2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 
5. 4.42 D' R2 D L2 F2 U L2 D L2 R2 D2 B' R U' F' L2 U R2 D F U' 
6. 4.83 R F2 U2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 L' U2 R2 D' U F L U2 F R F R2 U' 
7. 5.22 B' L2 U' F2 R' F' D R2 B R F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' F2 
8. 4.91 R' D2 L2 F R2 D L' U2 R F' U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 U' F2 
9. 4.91 L F2 D B U D' R2 B' D2 L B L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F L2 D2 B L2 
10. 5.22 B U2 B' R F U2 B U2 R L2 D L2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 
11. 5.58 D' R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F R B R' B D B R' B F' 
12. (6.12) D B2 U' F' L D B R L' B' U2 L2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' 



EDIT: sub4 ao5:
Average of 5: 3.99
1. 4.41 
2. 3.14 
3. (5.33) 
4. (2.45) 
5. 4.42


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 28, 2015)

race to sub 2.25

avg of 12: 2.08

Time List:
1. (3.55)
2. 1.29 
3. 2.46 
4. (0.66) 
5. 1.62 
6. 2.01 
7. 2.70 
8. 2.36 
9. 1.84 
10. 2.88 
11. 2.13 
12. 1.55

very nice scrambles


----------



## muchacho (Oct 3, 2015)

Round 15

Race to sub-9
Method: Ortega/Guimond

Average: 7.93

7.34 6.94 9.27 (4.69) 5.44 9.57 6.90 9.18 6.43 9.08 9.17 (11.66)

_----
Round 13: 8.85
Round 14: 8.61_


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Oct 4, 2015)

Muchacho graduates this week in the race to sub 9! Congrats! And YTCuber, i put you to race to sub 5, because you have graduated last round. Round 16 ends October *17th!*
1. R' F U' F2 U' R2 F R' F2 U'
2. U' R' F U' R' F U2 R' U'
3. U2 F' R U' R U R' U2 R 
4. F2 R2 F' U F' R2 F U' R'
5. U' F U' R2 F R F2 U2 F'
6. F U2 F U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2
7. R' U2 R2 U' F2 R F R2 F'
8. U F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U R2
9. R F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F R2 U'
10. U2 R2 U F R' F2 U2 R U'
11. U2 F2 U R' U2 R F' U2 F' U'
12. F' U' R2 U R U' R2 U' F' U'

Round 16
Race to sub 5.5
Method: LBL/Varasano
Average: 6.05
Time list:
1. 6.02 
2. 8.24 
3. (10.07) 
4. 7.91 
5. 6.24 
6. 4.94 
7. 5.67 
8. 4.63 
9. 6.33 
10. (2.54) 
11. 3.81 
12. 6.72


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Oct 5, 2015)

Race to sub 2.25

avg of 12: 2.39

Time List:
1. 2.44 
2. 2.54 
3. 2.91 
4. 2.05 
5. 2.52 
6. (1.33) 
7. 3.13 
8. 1.59 
9. 1.92 
10. 1.96 
11. 2.82 
12. (4.23) 

standard stuff


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 7, 2015)

r16
race to sub 4.5

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-7
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 3.66
worst: 12.07

mean of 3
current: 4.05 (σ = 0.46)
best: 4.05 (σ = 0.46)

avg of 5
current: 4.29 (σ = 0.32)
best: 4.29 (σ = 0.32)
*
avg of 12
current: 4.68 (σ = 0.57)
best: 4.68 (σ = 0.57)
*
Average: 4.68 (σ = 0.57)
Mean: 5.21

Time List:
1. 4.88 D Uw U L' Uw U Rw' R2 U2 D Rw2 L2 Uw2 R' Uw L2 R' U2 F B R2 L F Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 B L' R' D Fw2 D Uw' R' F U' Rw2 R' U2 
2. 4.90 Uw2 U L' R D2 Uw Rw B D R' F Fw' Uw' F2 Fw' R2 B2 Rw' L2 R Fw' R2 Uw Fw D2 Fw R' U Rw' R2 Uw F L D F B' R' D' U' Uw2 
3. 6.02 U2 L Uw' D U' Fw' F2 Rw Uw' Fw' F2 Rw' F' Uw2 L' R2 Uw2 Fw2 D R' Fw Rw2 L' D2 B2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw' F2 B' Uw2 Fw2 D2 F' Uw' R' L2 F' Uw' 
4. 4.23 L2 Uw L2 F2 U' F R' L' Fw' U' R2 U2 R U2 Uw Fw' F B2 U' F B' Uw B2 Uw Fw2 B' Rw' R' D2 Uw2 L' U' Uw2 R2 B F' U R U2 Fw2 
5. 4.34 Rw' D2 L Uw' B2 R' Fw R2 Rw2 U F' Uw R2 L Fw2 U F B D2 Fw2 B2 Rw R2 Fw2 L Rw U Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw' F2 Fw Uw B F2 Fw L' B Rw2 
6. 4.70 Rw L2 D Rw2 F2 D' Fw2 U2 B' R' F2 B' L F2 Fw2 D' F Uw' Rw Fw' Uw Fw' Uw' Rw U' L2 Uw2 L B2 Fw L' R2 F2 D Fw2 Rw L2 B' Fw D 
7. 4.85 Fw F2 U' L2 Rw U Rw Fw2 B' Uw2 F2 D' Rw L' U2 Uw2 L2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw D Uw L2 B2 R L2 F D R' Rw' D Rw F2 Rw' B D2 Fw2 
8. 4.37 B' D2 B2 F U2 Uw Rw Fw2 R' L2 D B' Rw2 B' Uw' U2 Rw' R2 D Rw' L' R F U' Fw F2 Rw Fw B Rw B D2 L D2 Uw B F' Rw' B R' 
9. 12.07 Uw F L2 Rw F2 Fw2 D' L2 B2 D L' U' L D Uw' B2 U B2 Fw' D2 L2 F' B' U' D' B D2 Fw2 F B R Rw B2 L2 R2 F2 Uw F B R 
10. 3.66 L R' F U2 Fw' B D' L' F2 Rw' R2 B2 R2 Uw U L2 B' Uw2 L Uw' L2 Fw U D B Uw2 Fw2 B2 R2 F D' F' D Fw' U B' F' Uw R Uw 
11. 4.56 Fw2 Rw' U2 F2 D Rw B Rw2 D2 Rw' F D2 R2 U Rw' B2 L Fw2 L Fw' D2 Uw Fw Uw B F2 D' Rw B2 Uw Rw2 Fw' Rw' F Uw Fw U Uw L B 
12. 3.93 B' R2 Uw2 Fw' R' Rw2 U Fw2 U' R D R2 D2 R' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D Uw R B2 R' L' Uw2 Rw2 L Uw F L' D' L' D' R' Uw2 Fw Uw2 B' D' F L


----------



## G2013 (Oct 9, 2015)

Race to sub 3! (because I now have a new cube and I am way faster!)

1. 2.42 R' F U' F2 U' R2 F R' F2 U'
2. 3.47 U' R' F U' R' F U2 R' U'
3. 4.56 U2 F' R U' R U R' U2 R 
4. 3.34 F2 R2 F' U F' R2 F U' R'
5. 2.71 U' F U' R2 F R F2 U2 F'
6. 3.00 F U2 F U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2
7. (5.86) R' U2 R2 U' F2 R F R2 F'
8. 4.46 U F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U R2
9. 3.93 R F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F R2 U'
10. (2.00) U2 R2 U F R' F2 U2 R U'
11. 3.18 U2 F2 U R' U2 R F' U2 F' U'
12. 2.89 F' U' R2 U R U' R2 U' F' U'

Average: 3.40
Mean: 3.49
Best time: 2.00
Worst time: 5.86
St dev: 1.02 (!!)

Mostly CLL but also some EGs.
Slowly getting faster!  (my previous avg with the lanlan was about 4.5, now it's more than a second less, wow.)


----------



## muchacho (Oct 12, 2015)

Round 16

Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.87

6.61 7.24 8.26 7.50 8.93 (DNF) 7.60 (5.59) 7.58 7.63 9.23 8.14


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Oct 17, 2015)

Noone graduates this week! Round 17 ends October *24th!*
1. U2 R2 U F R' F2 U' F R 
2. R' F2 R U' F2 R U' F' R' U2
3. U F U' F' U2 F' R U2 F2
4. U F2 R2 F' U2 R' U F2 R 
5. U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R'
6. R' F2 U F' U2 F R F' U'
7. R2 U R' F2 R' F' R F2 U 
8. F R F R' F R' U' R' U 
9. U F' R' U' R2 F2 U F' U2
10. F U F2 R' F' U R F' U'
11. R2 U' R U2 F2 U' R2 U' R'
12. R2 U' R U2 R U' F R2 U


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 18, 2015)

round 17
ortega (i dont think i used any cll here)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-18
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 3.46
worst: 6.10

mean of 3
current: 4.10 (σ = 0.56)
best: 3.71 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 5
current: 4.11 (σ = 0.54)
best: 3.83 (σ = 0.34)

*avg of 12
current: 4.39 (σ = 0.78)
best: 4.39 (σ = 0.78)
*
Average: 4.39 (σ = 0.78)
Mean: 4.46

Time List:
1. 5.46 U' L R U R L' B R' r b u 
2. 5.38 U' R' U' L R' U L U l' r' 
3. 3.83 U' R U R' L' U' B L' r u 
4. 3.48 U' L U' R' U L' U' B L l' r' b' 
5. 3.84 U R' B L B' R' L' R l 
6. 5.44 R' L' R L B' R L U' l r' b' u 
7. 4.16 U L R' U L' U' R L' u 
8. 3.49 U R U' L' U' R B U r b u 
9. 6.10 U L R U R' U B R' L' l' r b u 
10. 3.46 L' R' B' R U' L' B L l r' b' u 
11. 4.45 U' B R' U' B R' B' R' L l b' u 
12. 4.40 U B' U' B' U' R' U B' l' b'

race to sub 4.5

1/3 (two more)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Oct 24, 2015)

Round 17 results:
1. pyr14-4.39 (Race to sub 4.5) Two more!
2. muchacho-8.78 (Race to sub 8)

Round 18 ends November *2nd!*
1. U2 F U' F U' F U2 F U2
2. U' R2 U2 F2 U' R F2 U R 
3. U2 R F' R2 U F2 U R' U2
4. F R' U R' U R2 F' R F'
5. R U' R' U2 R' U2 R F R2
6. R' F2 R' U F2 U' R U' R 
7. F2 U F2 U R' F2 U' F2 U 
8. F2 U' F U2 F' U R F' U2
9. R F2 R F' U' R U' F2 U'
10. R F2 U' R' U F' U2 F' R2
11. R U' F' U R' U F2 U F2 U'
12. R F U2 R' F' U F2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## muchacho (Oct 24, 2015)

Round 17

Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega

Average: 8.78

7.87 8.07 9.82 (6.23) 7.78 8.60 8.57 8.40 9.43 8.34 10.93 (18.62)

Too late


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 26, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-26
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2.93
worst: 5.19

mean of 3
current: 4.32 (σ = 0.85)
best: 3.71 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 5
current: 4.53 (σ = 0.48)
best: 4.06 (σ = 0.28)

*avg of 12
current: 4.36 (σ = 0.58)
best: 4.36 (σ = 0.58)

Average: 4.36 (σ = 0.58)
Mean: 4.31*

Time List:
1. 5.17 U R U R U R' L B' R l' r' 
2. 4.33 L U L U B' L' U' L r u 
3. 3.87 R' U R B U B' R B' r u' 
4. 2.93 U L U' L' R' B L' U r b' u' 
5. 4.97 U L' U' R U L R' B' l' r b' u' 
6. 4.38 L U' L' B U L B' R' l b u 
7. 3.92 U B L R' U' R L' U l' r' 
8. 3.98 B' L R' L' R' U L R r u' 
9. 5.19 B' L' R B U' L B R' l' r' b' u' 

*round 18
race to sub 4.5
therefore 2/3 (one to go)*
10. 3.34 U' B' L' R' U' R U' R' l 
11. 4.86 U L' R L U R' B U B' l' r u' 
12. 4.75 U L B U' L B R U L l b' u


----------



## muchacho (Oct 27, 2015)

Round 18

Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega/Guimond

Average: 10.19

7.33 19.38 6.92 9.96 7.45 8.88 9.47 11.18 11.16 (5.55) 10.17 (23.40)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 3, 2015)

Round 18 results:
1. pyr14-4.36 (Race to sub 4.5) One more!
2. muchacho-10.19 (Race to sub 8) Don't worry, I edited the post 

Round 19 ends on November 15th or maybe somewhere from 5th to 8th, because Latvian open is on this weekend, so I don't know if I will have some time left to announce the next round. Sorry.

1. F2 U' R2 U2 R' F' R U' R2 U 
2. F' U2 R F2 R F' U F' U2
3. F2 R2 F U2 F R' F U2 F' U'
4. F2 U2 R F' U2 R U' R2 U2
5. U' F U' F2 R U' F U F 
6. U' R2 F' R U2 F' U' F2 U'
7. U' F' U' R F' U R2 U F2
8. U2 R U2 R2 U' F U F2 U'
9. F2 R' F2 U' F' R' U2 F U2
10. F R F2 R' U2 F' R' F2 U 
11. R2 F R2 F U R2 F2 U F'
12. U' F R U' F R' U2 F R2 U'


----------



## muchacho (Nov 5, 2015)

Round 19

Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega

Average: 9.16

8.41 7.60 9.62 8.27 8.93 8.99 (17.50) 8.74 (5.71) 11.72 10.39 8.95


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 5, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-5
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2.69
worst: 10.91

mean of 3
current: 3.40 (σ = 0.64)
best: 3.40 (σ = 0.64)

avg of 5
current: 4.04 (σ = 0.50)
best: 4.04 (σ = 0.50)

*avg of 12
current: 4.62 (σ = 1.00)
best: 4.62 (σ = 1.00)*

Average: 4.62 (σ = 1.00)
Mean: 4.98

Time List:
1. 5.78+ U B' U' R' L' R' U' L' U' l' b' u 
2. 3.58 U R' L U' R' L' R' B' R l r b' 
3. 4.93 U' R' B L' B U B L' B l' r 
4. 4.53 L' U R U' R' B R U' b' 
5. 4.18 U R U L' B R L B L' l' r' b' u' 
6. 4.31 U B' U' R U R B' L' l b' 
7. 6.77+ L B L' R L' R' U' L' l' b' 
8. 10.91 R' B' L R L U L R l r' b u 
9. 4.60 U R L' U' R' B U' B' R l u' 
10. 3.91 U B R' B U R B R l r' b' u' 
11. 3.62 R B R' B U' B L R' r' b u 
12. 2.69 U L' R' B L U B L' U l r b' u'

round 19,
race to sub 4.5
well i suck... back to 0/3 (3 to go)


----------



## ronaldm (Nov 15, 2015)

Round 19 - race to sub 10
Method: Ortega


*Ao12: 13.99*


1. 15.81
2. 10.82
3. 9.46
4. 16.82
5. (8.92)
6. 11.34
7. (31.24)
8. 11.97
9. 22.20
10. 11.11
11. 16.28
12. 14.15


Yeah, I really have to practice more + learn more cases instead of reducing to 3x3 PLL cases...


----------



## CJK (Nov 15, 2015)

Round 19
Race to sub 5
Method: Ortega/CLL
*5.32*
4.37, 4.45, 4.69, 4.79, 5.01, 5.32, 7.22+, 6.45, (9.51), 5.22, 5.69, (3.74)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 16, 2015)

Round 19 results:
1. pyr14-4.62. Race to sub 4.5
2. CJK-5.32. Race to sub 5
3. muchacho-9.16. Race to sub 8
4. ronaldm-13.99. Race to sub 10

Noone graduates this round.
====================================================================
Round 20 ends November *23rd!*
1. U F2 U' F U2 F' R F2 U'
2. F U' F' R F2 R' U' R' U 
3. R F2 U' R U' F2 R F2 R'
4. R' F R2 U' R' U' R2 F R'
5. F' R' U' F' R2 F' R U2 F' U'
6. R' F U' F' R U R' U2 F2
7. F2 R' U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U2
8. U' F2 U F' R F2 U R' F U2
9. U' F' R2 F2 U2 R' F R' U2
10. U2 R2 U' R U R' F2 R F U'
11. F' R' F' U R2 U' F' R' U 
12. R F2 R F' U' F U' F2 U

Round 20
Race to sub 5.5
Method: LBL/Varasano
Average: 5.34 
Time List:
1. 5.10 
2. *(8.33) * 
3. 5.20 
4. 5.39 
5. 5.75 
6. 5.32 
7. 6.40 
8. 4.13 
9. 5.55 
10. 5.01 
11. 5.60 
12. *(3.76)*
Counting 6.4 but I made it


----------



## muchacho (Nov 16, 2015)

Round 20

Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega

Average: 8.16

(6.10) 8.10 7.17 10.00 7.56 7.68 6.24 10.44 (12.64) 6.78 9.69 7.94


----------



## CJK (Nov 16, 2015)

Round 20
Race to sub 5
Method: Ortega
*4.96*
(8.95+), 4.80, 5.23, 3.79, (3.49), 6.06, 3.51, 4.80, 6.84, 4.43, 5.56, 4.58


----------



## ronaldm (Nov 16, 2015)

Round 20 - race to sub 10
Method: Ortega


*Ao12: 11.09*


1. 9.55
2. (6.78)
3. 9.26
4. 11.17
5. 10.78
6. 13.63
7. 9.45
8. 8.80
9. 14.61
10. (DNF)
11. 12.88
12. 10.81


Start wasn't too bad, but then I seemed to loose my focus


----------



## modakshantanu (Nov 17, 2015)

Round 19

Method CLL + EG1
Race to sub 3

Avg 12 = 3.11

3.40
3.38
3.41
(4.99)
4.19
2.82
(1.82)	
3.66	
3.30	
2.58
2.07
2.28


----------



## DELToS (Nov 18, 2015)

Round 20: MoYu LingPo with LBL/Ortega
Going for sub-6

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-18
avg of 12: 7.40

Time List:
1. 5.94 U F2 U' F U2 F' R F2 U' 
2. (4.93) F U' F' R F2 R' U' R' U 
3. 7.46 R F2 U' R U' F2 R F2 R' 
4. 7.22 R' F R2 U' R' U' R2 F R' 
5. 8.28 F' R' U' F' R2 F' R U2 F' U' 
6. 7.76 R' F U' F' R U R' U2 F2 
7. 8.82 F2 R' U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 
8. 6.16 U' F2 U F' R F2 U R' F U2 
9. (11.13) U' F' R2 F2 U2 R' F R' U2 
10. 7.05 U2 R2 U' R U R' F2 R F U' 
11. 7.14 F' R' F' U R2 U' F' R' U 
12. 8.23 R F2 R F' U' F U' F2 U


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 21, 2015)

*avg of 12
current: 4.60 (σ = 1.10)
best: 4.60 (σ = 1.10)
*
Average: 4.60 (σ = 1.10)
Mean: 4.47

Time List:
1. 6.48 U L U' R' U L U' L B r' b u 
2. 3.44 U L' U' L B U R B' U' l' u 
3. DNF(0.05) U' L' U' B' R B' R U' L' l' r' b' u 
4. 4.40 U L U' B U R' U' L' l b 
5. 5.65 L B U B L R U B l' b' u 
6. 3.22 U L' U' R' B' U' L' R l' r b' 
7. 3.15 U B' U R L' U L U' l r 
8. 5.58 B' U B R' B U B R' r b u 
9. 3.42 R B' U' L' R U' R B l r' b 
10. 4.18 U' B' U R B' L' U B' r b' u 
11. 4.42 B L R' B R B U' B l' r b u' 
12. 5.23 R U R L' U B L B l r' b

race to sub 4.50 r20 (there is a typo regarding where you say it;s round 19 somewhere then round 20.) r20 looks more liekly.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 23, 2015)

*Round 20 results:*
1. modakshantanu 3.11 [0/3]
2. pyr14 4.60 [0/3]
3. CJK 4.96 [1/3] Two more!
4. ViliusRibinskas 5.34 [1/3] 
5. DELToS 7.40 [0/3]
6. muchacho 8.16 [0/3]
7. ronaldm 11.09 [0/3]

Thank you everyone for participating!
===========================================================
Round 21 ends December *6th!*
1. F' R' F' R' U2 F U2 F' U'
2. F' R2 U' F U2 F U2 F' R'
3. U F2 U R' U2 R F2 U F'
4. U2 R2 F U R F2 U F' R'
5. R' U' R F2 U2 F' R F U' R'
6. U R U' R F' U2 R F R2
7. U R2 U R2 F R U F' U 
8. F U F' U F' R F' U2 R'
9. F' R2 U2 F2 U' R U R' U'
10. F' U2 R F' U2 F U2 R' F 
11. R2 U F2 R' U' F U' R2 U'
12. U F2 R2 F R U2 F' U R'
=======================
Round 21
Race to sub 5.5
Method: Varasano/LBL
Average: *5.20* [2/3]
Time List:
1. 4.83 
2. 6.11 
3. 4.65 
4. 5.64 
5. 5.30 
6. 5.62 
7. 5.76 
8. 5.27 
9. *(2.81) * 
10. *(7.93) * 
11. 5.82 
12. 3.00 

Counting 3.00 lol

Yes pyr14, it was round 20, sorry, my mistake.


----------



## muchacho (Nov 23, 2015)

Round 21

Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.55

8.70 8.13 6.87 9.20 7.20 8.34 6.34 7.07 7.12 (20.51) (5.85) 6.54


----------



## CJK (Nov 23, 2015)

*Round 21*
Race to sub 5
Method: Ortega/CLL
5.64, 4.45, 5.10, 6.09, 5.58, 4.25, (3.33), 4.68, 3.75, 4.89, 3.57, (10.27) = *4.80*


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 30, 2015)

r21...

well i failed

race to sub 4.5

avg of 12
current: 5.98 (σ = 1.44)
best: 5.98 (σ = 1.44)

Average: 5.98 (σ = 1.44)
Mean: 6.16

Time List:
1. 4.48 R' B' U R U R' L R' U' 
2. 4.80 R' L B' R L B R L 
3. 7.94 L' B' L' R' U B R' B' U' 
4. 6.84 R' L U R' L' R L' U L' 
5. 4.85 L' B' L R' U' B' L' U' R' 
6. 6.74 R' U L R' L' B' R' U 
7. 9.79 L' U' L U B' L U R L' 
8. 4.33 U' R' U B' R B' R' B 
9. 5.11 R' U L' R U R' B' L' U 
10. 6.25 B' U' R U' B' R L' R 
11. 4.47 R' U' B' L' U R L' U R 
12. 8.30 L' R' U' R' L R' U B


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Nov 30, 2015)

r21

method: Cll eg1 and anti CLL

avg of 12: 2.44

race to sub 2.25

Time List:
1. 2.36 
2. 2.64 
3. 2.49 
4. 2.73 
5. 2.22 
6. 2.37 
7. 2.83 
8. 2.22 
9. 2.20 
10. (5.52) 
11. 2.29 
12. (1.99)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 8, 2015)

Round 21 results:

fabdabs1234-2.44 Race to sub 2.25 [0/3]
CJK-4.80 Race to sub 5 [2/3] One more!
Vilius Ribinskas-5.20 Race to sub 5.5 [2/3]
pyr14-5.98 Race to sub 4.5 [0/3]
muchacho-7.55 Race to sub 8 [1/3] Two more!


Round 22 ends December *18th!*
1. F' R2 U' F U F2 U F2 U2
2. F2 U' F' U F2 U R U2 F'
3. U' R U' R U' F2 R U' R'
4. F R F' R U2 F' R' F U2
5. R2 U R' F2 R' F2 R F U 
6. U' F R' F2 R F2 R U R' U2
7. F U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R U R'
8. R' F2 R' F' R F' U' F R 
9. U' R2 F U2 F2 R' U' F U 
10. F2 R2 U' F2 R U' R U2 R 
11. F2 U' F R' F R2 F R2 U 
12. U' R' F U R' U2 R2 F' U2


Round 22
Race to sub 5.5
Method: LBL/Varasano+Some CLLs
Average: 4.54
Time List:
1. 4.33 
2. 4.39 
3. 4.77 
4. 3.88 
5. 4.82 
6. 4.85 
7. 5.53 
8. 3.51 
9. *(6.42)* 
10. 5.15 
11. *(3.13) * 
12. 4.22


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Dec 8, 2015)

finally a decent one

r21 race to sub 2.25
method: CLL EG1 and anti CLL

avg of 12: 2.13

Time List:
1. 2.14 
2. 1.93 
3. 2.51 
4. 1.68 
5. 1.97 
6. 1.96 
7. 2.72 
8. (4.31) 
9. 2.50 
10. 1.85 
11. 2.04 
12. (1.32)


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 11, 2015)

r22

method: LBL/ortega
timer: cstimer

times:
3.44
3.25
5.15
4.25
5.34+2=7.34
3.82
4.29
4.42
4.63
3.91
4.03
4.05

ao12 = 4.20

1/3 two more

finally, sub 4.5 after ages.

oh yeah. race to sub 4.5


----------



## muchacho (Dec 13, 2015)

Round 22

Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega

Average: 8.88

6.70 (16.18) 9.61 15.94 7.25 6.78 10.46 9.79 7.06 7.15 8.06 (6.13)


----------



## CJK (Dec 16, 2015)

*Round 22*
Race to sub 5
Method: Ortega/CLL
4.78, 4.87, 3.98, 5.82, 4.33, 4.48, 6.06, 5.03, (6.45), (3.83), 4.45, 5.18 = *4.90*


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 19, 2015)

Round 22 Results:
1. fabdabs1234-2.13 (Race to sub 2.25) 
2. pyr14-4.20 (Race to sub 4.5) [1/3]
3. ViliusRibinskas-4.54 (Race to sub 5.5) [3/3]!
4. CJK-4.90 (Race to sub 5) [3/3]! 
5. muchacho-8.88 (Race to sub 8) [0/3]

This week he have 2 graduates:
CJK on Race to sub 5 and ViliusRibinskas (me), congratulations!

Round 23 ends After holidays, about December *30th!*
1. F2 U F' R2 F' R' F' U2 F2
2. R2 U' F U2 R U R2 U2 R'
3. R2 U2 F U2 R' U R F2 U 
4. U2 R F' R U F' R' U' F U2
5. R2 F' R' F2 R' U F' U2 F' U'
6. U' R2 F U F U R2 U2 F2 U'
7. F' U F R' U R' U' R2 U 
8. R2 F2 R F R' F2 R U' R2
9. U F R U F R2 U2 R2 U2
10. R U' R2 U' F R F' U R2 U2
11. F' U2 R2 F R2 U' R' F2 R2
12. F' U' R' F U' R2 U R' U2
Good luck and happy holidays!


First average here with new stackmat and new Dayan 2x2
Round 23
Race to sub 5
Method: Varasano/LBL+a few CLLs
Average: 4.58
Time List:
1. 5.69 
2. 4.22 
3. 3.89 
4. 5.70 
5. 3.67 
6. 5.01 
7. 4.56 
8. *(2.01) * 
9. 5.31 
10. 4.15 
11. 3.58 
12. *(6.36)*


----------



## muchacho (Dec 24, 2015)

Round 23

Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.21

7.02 7.62 7.19 6.87 (10.39) 8.40 8.26 6.11 7.02 6.27 7.27 (5.50)


----------



## Torch (Dec 24, 2015)

Round 23 
Race to sub 3.5
Method: CLL
Average: 3.82
3.69, 3.87, 4.04, 4.21, 4.60, 3.05, 5.04, (2.08), (11.85), 2.73, 3.22, 3.75


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 29, 2015)

r23

race to sub 4.5

epic fail


avg of 12
current: 5.31 (σ = 0.75)
best: 5.31 (σ = 0.75)

Average: 5.31 (σ = 0.75)
Mean: 5.41

Time List:
1. 6.02 F2 U' R U F' R U' F U' 
2. 7.71 F' R2 F2 R2 U' F' R' F2 U' 
3. 5.65 F' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' F U' 
4. 5.62 F' U2 F' U2 F' U F R U2 
5. 6.59 R2 F2 R F2 R F2 R F' U 
6. 4.34 F2 U F' U' F R' U2 R' U' 
7. 4.43 F U F' U F2 U F' R' U' 
8. 4.93 U F' U F' U R U' F U' 
9. 4.18 F R2 U F U' R' F' R' U' 
10. 5.87 F U F R2 F R' U2 F R 
11. 4.91 F2 R U' F2 R2 U F' R' U' 
12. 4.70 U' F' U R' U2 R U' F' U2

i give up on 2x2... i cant even sub 5 anymore...

oh btw, ignore scrambles, i didnt use them, i used the ones provided.


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 29, 2015)

r23 sub 5.5

ao12: 5.35

Time list: 6.23, 5.53, (6.80), 6.27, 5.21, 5.64, 6.56, (2.42), 3.47, 5.04, 4.89, 4.67


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 30, 2015)

Round 23 Results:

1. Torch-3.82 (Race to sub 3.5) [0/3]
2. ViliusRibinskas-4.58 (Race to sub 5) [1/3]
3. pyr14-5.31 (Race to sub 4.5) [0/3]
4. Bogdan-5.35 (Race to sub 5.5) [1/3]
5. muchacho-7.21 (Race to sub 8) [1/3]


Round 24 ends January *9th!* Good luck and happy new year!
1. F U F2 U' R' U2 R' F2 R'
2. R2 F U R' U F2 U' F U2
3. F' R' U' F R2 U F2 R' U'
4. R2 F' R F' U' F2 R2 U2 F'
5. U2 R U R2 F2 U R' U R2 U'
6. F2 U R F' R U2 R U R2
7. U' R U' R' F' U2 R U' R'
8. R2 F R2 F' R F U2 R' F2
9. R F' U R2 F2 U R' U R 
10. F U2 F' R2 U2 F' U F R2 U'
11. F' U F2 R2 F' R U F' U 
12. U2 F2 U' R2 F U F2 R' U'


Round 24
Race to sub 5
Method: Varasano/LBL+A few CLLs
Average: 5.51
Time list:
1. 5.01 
2. 6.67 
3. 5.48 
4. *(4.26) * 
5. 5.20 
6. 5.43 
7. 5.14 
8. 6.63 
9. 5.26 
10. 5.70 
11. 4.55 
12. *(DNF)* Pop, so I DNFed it


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 31, 2015)

r24

race to sub 4.5

avg of 12
current: 5.05 (σ = 0.83)
best: 5.05 (σ = 0.83)

Average: 5.05 (σ = 0.83)
Mean: 5.14

Time List:
1. 5.30 R' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R U B' U' B2 R' F' R' D' 
2. 6.08+ R2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 D F2 U L2 R D2 L F' U R' D' R2 D2 F 
3. 5.30 B2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 R' B' R' U' B2 F2 R U2 L2 
4. 4.21 R B2 D2 U F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' L2 R' U' F' L2 B D2 L2 U' F2 
5. 5.89 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 F L2 F L' B L F2 R B D' U' L U2 
6. 4.02 R2 F' L2 D L' U F B' R' F U R2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 
7. 3.92 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D' U2 B2 L' B R' U2 L' B' R2 B D2 L' 
8. 4.86 R B2 U2 B' D2 F U2 L2 F R2 D2 F' R' U2 L D R2 F2 R' 
9. 7.35 R' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 B D L' B' F L' B U2 R 
10. 6.14+ U2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 R' F2 D' F' D' U' L2 U2 B 
11. 3.79 D R U2 B' U' B2 D' L D R2 D2 B' R2 F D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B' 
12. 4.78 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 D' R2 U' B' U R' U2 B L F' D U F'

well.... i suck


----------



## muchacho (Jan 1, 2016)

Round 24

Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.87

5.65 6.84 7.66 8.09 8.58 7.90 7.75 (19.17) 8.91 (4.66) 8.72 8.85


----------



## Bogdan (Jan 2, 2016)

r24 sub 6

ao12: 5.79

Times list: 3.68, 6.54, 6.12, (3.26), 6.53, 6.48, 6.10, 6.59, (7.36), 3.96, 5.63, 6.25


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 9, 2016)

Round 24 results:
1. pyr14-5.05 Race to sub-4.5 [0/3]
2. ViliusRibinskas-5.51 Race to sub-5 [0/3]
3. Bogdan-5.79 Race to sub-6 [2/3] One more!
4. muchacho-7.87 Race to sub-8 [2/3] One more!

Round 25 ends January *16th!*
1. R2 U F2 R2 U F' U R' U2
2. U2 F' U' F' R2 F' U2 F R2
3. F2 U F2 R2 F' R2 U' F' U'
4. R2 U' F R' F' R F2 R2 U'
5. U R U2 F' R' F2 U2 R U2
6. F' U' R' U R' U' F U' R'
7. R2 U' R' F R2 U' F R F2 U'
8. F2 R' U F R' U R U2 R'
9. R2 F R' U2 R U R2 F R'
10. F U R F' U2 F' U2 F' U'
11. U' F U R' F R' U R U'
12. U' F U2 F U F2 U' R' U2

Round 25
Race to sub 5
Method: Varasano/LBL+some of the CLL
Average: 4.82
Time List:
1. 3.94 
2. 5.46 
3. 4.44 
4. 4.36 
5. *(6.58)*
6. 5.74 
7. *(2.98) * 
8. 6.48 
9. 4.60 
10. 4.74 
11. 4.43 
12. 4.03


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 9, 2016)

Round 25
Race to sub 2.3
CLL and EG-1
avg of 12: 2.369

Time List:
1. 2.416 
2. 2.920 
3. 2.696 
4. 2.243 
5. 2.512 
6. 1.884 
7. 2.489 
8. (3.648) 
9. (1.845) 
10. 2.055 
11. 2.489 
12. 1.990 
That was close but usually i dont average that i dont think


----------



## Walrusizer (Jan 9, 2016)

Round 25
Race to sub 4

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-9
avg of 12: 4.52

Time List:
1. 3.42 
2. (6.10) 
3. 5.56 
4. 3.75 
5. 4.34 
6. (3.33) 
7. 5.04 
8. 4.53 
9. 4.83 
10. 5.51 
11. 3.55  
12. 4.69 

Fingers locked up reallllllly badly on some of these rip


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 10, 2016)

r25

race to sub 4.5
ortega
cstimer

avg of 12
current: 4.49 (σ = 0.87)
best: 4.49 (σ = 0.87)

Average: 4.49 (σ = 0.87)
Mean: 4.72

Time List:
1. 4.61 B' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 B L2 R' U F' U2 L F2 L2 F' L' 
2. 4.16 L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' R' F2 D' U' B F' R D2 F' 
3. 4.66 L2 R2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 U' B U2 R' D' U' L' R B' U' 
4. 3.38 D B2 R' F2 R' U2 L R D2 U2 R U2 B' R2 D' B2 F R2 U' B2 
5. 8.70+ F' L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D L' F D' L B' D F' L R 
6. 4.13 L2 D F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 R U L2 D F' D' L D2 U R' 
7. 5.04 D' U L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U R2 L F' D' B' R B' D' L2 U2 R 
8. 3.11 F R2 B' D2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 F' L' D' U F L2 R U2 R' B U 
9. 3.04 F' B U' D F' L' B' D F D' F2 D2 F R2 U2 B' R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 
10. 6.19+ D L2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 F R D' L2 F2 U L2 D' U' 
11. 4.85 F2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R B' F D L B R2 F2 L' B' 
12. 4.80 L2 R2 B2 F L2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 D' L F L B U L2 B' U2 F2

1/3


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Jan 13, 2016)

Average: 3.22
Best: 2.57
Worst: 4.46
Mean: 3.27
Standard Deviation: 0.47
Method: Ortega

Road To Sub 3

1: 3.21 
2: (2.57) 
3: 3.26 
4: 3.59 
5: 3.55 
6: 3.32 
7: 2.79 
8: 3.32 
9: 3.33 
10: 2.68 
11: (4.46) 
12: 3.13


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 14, 2016)

Might as well:
R25 sub 5 (VO)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-13
avg of 12: 5.37

Time List:
6.93+, 4.96, 5.90, 4.76, (7.36), 6.01, 5.44, 5.50, (3.76), 5.30, 4.78, 4.10


----------



## muchacho (Jan 15, 2016)

Round 25

Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega

Average: 8.30

7.42 10.29 7.45 6.68 7.86 8.93 9.05 7.21 8.03 (17.56) (5.84) 10.09

Back to start


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 16, 2016)

Round 25 results:

1. WACWCA-2.36 Race to sub-2.3 [0/3]
2. Tommy Kiprillis-3.22 Race to sub-3 [0/3]
3. pyr14-4.49 Race to sub-4.5 [1/3]
4. Walrusizer-4.52 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
5. ViliusRibinskas-4.82 Race to sub-5 [1/3]
6. Ordway Persyn-5.37 Race to sub-5 [0/3]
7. muchacho-8.30 Race to sub-8 [0/3]

Thanks everyone for participating! No graduates this week.

Round 26 ends January *23rd!* Good luck!
1. F2 R' U' R2 F R' F R U'
2. U2 F2 R U' R2 U' R' U R 
3. R2 U2 F2 R' U R' F U2 R2
4. U F2 R U' R2 F U R F2
5. U2 R' F R' F' R2 F R' F2
6. R2 U R' U R U F' R2 U R2
7. F' R U' R U' R U' F2 U2
8. R2 F U' F R2 F' U R2 U 
9. F2 U' R' U2 R2 F R' U R' U'
10. F R' F2 R2 F2 U R' F U 
11. R F2 U' R' F R F R' U'
12. U F2 R' U' F2 U R' F U2

Round 26
Race to sub-5
Method: Varasano/LBL+Some of the CLL
Average: 4.72
Time List:
1. 5.13 
2. 4.83 
3. 5.34 
4. 4.86 
5. *(2.76)*
6. 3.55 
7. 5.49 
8. 5.03 
9. 3.57 
10. 4.00 
11. 5.38 
12. *(6.87) *


----------



## muchacho (Jan 16, 2016)

Round 26

Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.96

8.39 8.56 7.91 (19.04) 6.31 6.88 7.05 7.25 6.64 12.35 8.29 (5.26)

Last solve saved me this time.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 16, 2016)

R26 sub 5 (VO)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-16
avg of 12: 4.77

Time List:
3.99, 5.06, 4.59, (6.05), 3.66, 4.68, 5.46, 5.01, 5.01, 5.06, 5.18, (3.19)

That was nice.


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 22, 2016)

r26
race to sub 4.5

avg of 12
current: 4.35 (σ = 0.95)
best: 4.35 (σ = 0.95)

Average: 4.35 (σ = 0.95)
Mean: 4.27

Time List:
1. DNF (0, -1)/(4, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(6, -2)/(0, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
2. 4.19 (1, 0)/(5, 2)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0) 
3. 5.10 (0, -1)/(3, 6)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(-2, -3) 
4. 5.63+ (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 6)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-4, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -2) 
5. 1.86 (1, 3)/(5, 2)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, 0) 
6. 3.42 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(4, 0) 
7. 4.38 (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -4)/ 
8. 5.15 (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 2)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -4) 
9. 3.98 (0, 2)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
10. 4.78 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, -4)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/ 
11. 4.51 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -3) 
12. 2.32 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, -2)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)

2/3, i guess the counting 2 saved me. scrambles 5/12 are ridiculous


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jan 23, 2016)

r 26 race to sub 2.25

out of practise but not bad, method: CLL Eg1
avg of 12: 2.05

Time List:
1. 2.57 
2. (2.88) 
3. 1.77 
4. 2.85 
5. (1.44) 
6. 1.79 
7. 2.48 
8. 1.84 
9. 1.66 
10. 1.66 
11. 2.22 
12. 1.69


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 24, 2016)

Round 26 results:
1. fabdabs1234-2.05 Race to sub-2.25 [2/3] One more!
2. pyr14-4.35 Race to sub-4.5 [2/3] One more!
3. ViliusRibinskas-4.72 Race to sub-5 [1/3]
4. Ordway Persyn-4.77 Race to sub-5 [1/3]
5. muchacho-7.96 Race to sub-8 [1/3]

No graduates this week, Good luck on the next round!

Round 27 ends January *31st!*
1. R U2 R' F2 R2 F' U2 R F' U'
2. R' U R2 U2 F U' F2 U' F U'
3. R2 U R2 F' U' F2 U F' U'
4. R U F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R'
5. U F R F' U' F U' R U2
6. U2 R' F' R2 U R U F2 U 
7. F' U' F' R' U R' U F U'
8. F2 R F' U R U2 F' R2 U2
9. R' F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 R2 U'
10. U F2 R2 F U2 F R' F U'
11. U F U R2 F' R' U R2 U 
12. R' U R F' U F R' F R U'

Round 27
Race to sub-5
Method: Varasano/LBL+Some of the CLL
Average: 4.03
Time List:
1. 4.90 
2. 3.43 
3. 2.91 
4. 3.41 
5. 3.93 
6. 4.46 
7. 4.54 
8. 4.41 
9. *(5.46) *
10. 3.47 
11. 4.90 
12. *(2.64) *


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 24, 2016)

Round 27 race to sub 2.15??? Eg-1 and CLL
avg of 12: 2.003
Omg those scrambles were so easy
Time List:
1. 1.678 R U2 R' F2 R2 F' U2 R F' U' 
2. 2.318 R' U R2 U2 F U' F2 U' F U' 
3. 1.775 R2 U R2 F' U' F2 U F' U' 
4. 1.719 R U F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R' 
5. 2.048 U F R F' U' F U' R U2 
6. 1.828 U2 R' F' R2 U R U F2 U 
7. 2.208 F' U' F' R' U R' U F U' 
8. 2.141 F2 R F' U R U2 F' R2 U2 
9. 1.942 R' F2 R' F' U' R2 F2 R2 U' 
10. (4.029) U F2 R2 F U2 F R' F U' 
11. 2.368 U F U R2 F' R' U R2 U 
12. (1.613) R' U R F' U F R' F R U'


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jan 24, 2016)

r27 race to sub 2.25 CLL and EG1

avg of 12: 1.77 stupidly easy

Time List:
1. (1.21) 
2. 2.30 
3. 1.65 
4. 1.48 
5. 1.93 
6. 1.64 
7. 2.34 
8. 1.73 
9. 1.33 
10. (2.35) 
11. 1.93 
12. 1.36


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 25, 2016)

r27

race to sub 4.5

avg of 12
current: 4.37 (σ = 1.11)
best: 4.37 (σ = 1.11)

Average: 4.37 (σ = 1.11)
Mean: 4.83

Time List:
1. 4.59 F2 U2 R2 U F' R2 U' F2 U 
2. 4.81 F U' R U2 R' U F2 R2 U2 
3. 4.28 F R F R U2 R F R U' 
4. 3.48 U2 F' R2 F R2 U' R U R2 
5. 6.96+ F U R' U' F R2 U' R2 U' 
6. 4.23 U F U2 R U' R F2 R' U' 
7. 11.18 F' R2 F2 U F' U R2 F' R2 
8. 3.00 R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U R2 F' U 
9. 3.18 F2 R U F' R2 F R U2 R 
10. 3.34 F2 R F R' U F2 U2 F' R2 
11. 3.77 F2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U R2 U 
12. 5.08 F U' F U2 R2 U' R F' U'

i graduate.... so embarrasing i scrwed up. solves 8-11 saved the avg though


----------



## Bogdan (Jan 25, 2016)

r27 sub 5.5

ao12: 5.42

Time list: 4.95, (7.34), (3.48), 5.36, 6.14, 5.32, 6.36, 4.98, 5.74, 4.97, 5.82, 4.58


----------



## epride17 (Jan 26, 2016)

race to sub 5

avg 5.98

5.00, 3.01, 4.39, 5.76, 8.23, 8.84, 8.27, 5.06, 4.46, 11.51, 3.61, 6.22


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 31, 2016)

*Round 27 results:*
1. fabdabs1234-1.77 Race to sub-2.25 [3/3] Graduates!
2. WACWCA-2.00 Race to sub-2.15 [1/3]
3. ViliusRibinskas-4.03 Race to sub-5 [2/3] One more!
4. pyr14-4.37 Race to sub-4.5 [3/3] Graduates!
5. Bogdan-5.42 Race to sub-5.5 [3/3] Graduates!
6. muchacho-7.64 Race to sub-8 [2/3] One more!

Bogdan, pyr14 and fabdabs1234 graduates this week! Congratulations!

Round 28 ends February *6th!* Who has some more free time, they can do ao50 instead of ao12. Good luck!
1. U' F' R' F2 U2 R' U' R U'
2. U2 F R2 F' R F2 R' U2 R' U'
3. U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F U' R'
4. U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F' U' R'
5. F U R2 F2 R' F' U R2 U'
6. R' F' U2 F' R' U F' R2 U'
7. R F U F2 R2 U F' U R'
8. R' F' R U' R2 F U R F2
9. R F' R2 U F U F' R2 U'
10. R2 F2 U' R' U R' U' R' U'
11. R2 F' U2 R' F2 R U' R2 U 
12. F U2 R' F' U' F2 R2 U2 R'



Spoiler: Ao50 Scrambles



1. F' U' F U F2 R' U R' F2
2. U2 F U' F' U F2 U R' U2
3. R2 F R2 F R' F R2 U' R2
4. F' U F' R2 F' U R U2 R U'
5. R2 F' R' U2 F U2 F2 R U'
6. U R F2 U R F2 U' R' U'
7. U2 R' U R F' U2 F R F2
8. R U2 F2 R' F2 U F' R U2
9. U2 F' U R2 U R U' F R2
10. R F2 R U2 R U' R2 F R' U'
11. R' F2 U F' U2 F2 U' R2 U2
12. F' R U F U2 R U R' U2
13. F2 U R2 U F' R2 F' R' U'
14. F2 U' F R F' R2 F2 R' U2
15. R' U2 R' F2 R U' F2 U' F2 R2
16. R' F2 U2 F' R2 F U R2 U 
17. U R2 F R U2 R' U2 R2 F2
18. R U R' F R U2 R U' R2
19. R' F2 U' F R U' F2 U' F2
20. F' U F U' F' R' F U2 R2
21. R2 F' U' F U' F U R U2
22. U2 R' F U2 F2 U' F' R' U'
23. F' U2 F R' U2 F2 U' R2 U'
24. R2 F' R' F R F U2 R U'
25. F U2 F' R2 U R' F' U' R U'
26. F' U2 R U' F2 R U R U 
27. U F' R U2 F2 R2 F' R F2 R'
28. F2 R' F2 R' F' U2 R F2 R2
29. F' U R' F2 R F R F2 R'
30. F U' F U2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 R'
31. R2 U' R F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U'
32. U R U' R U' F U' F U2 R2
33. U' F2 U' F U2 F' R2 U R2
34. U F2 R' U' F2 U' R' U R'
35. R2 F' R U' F2 R U R' U'
36. R F' R2 F2 U2 F' R U F2
37. R2 U' F U' F' U R' F U2
38. R2 U2 R' U2 R F' U' R' U 
39. R2 U' R U F R2 U' R F2
40. F R2 F' R F2 U' F U F' U2
41. F' R2 F R' F2 U F' U2 R'
42. F2 U' F' U' F2 U2 F' R U2
43. R2 F R F U2 R' U R F2 U'
44. F R2 U' F' R' F U' R U'
45. U' F R' F' R F2 U' R U 
46. F2 U F R' U2 F2 R F R U2
47. U2 R' F' U2 F' U2 R F2 U'
48. U R F U' R' F2 R U2 R'
49. R F2 R F2 R' U2 F R2 F'
50. F R U' R2 F U F' R' F'


Round 28
Race to sub-5
Method: Ortega/LBL+Some CLLs
Average of 12: 4.63
Time List:
1. 3.57 
2. 3.66 
3. 4.49 
4. 4.71 
5. *(2.91) * 
6. 5.07 
7. 4.91 
8. *(6.64) * 
9. 5.99 
10. 4.31 
11. 4.97 
12. 4.70 
Average of 50: 4.85


Spoiler: Time list



1. 4.90 
2. 4.57 
3. 5.02 
4. 6.10 
5. 2.76 
6. (2.49) 
7. 4.90 
8. 6.47 
9. 4.48 
10. (7.70) 
11. 5.15 
12. 5.84 
13. 4.05 
14. (7.29+) 
15. 5.40 
16. 4.59 
17. 6.33 
18. 4.99 
19. 3.20 
20. 5.40 
21. (2.55) 
22. 5.97 
23. 5.26 
24. 4.37 
25. 2.78 
26. 4.31 
27. 3.70 
28. 4.73 
29. 4.46 
30. 4.69 
31. 5.66 
32. 5.39 
33. 3.95 
34. 3.98 
35. 4.92 
36. (2.47) 
37. 3.61 
38. 5.12 
39. 5.84 
40. 6.15 
41. 4.14 
42. 6.08 
43. 4.59 
44. (6.88) 
45. 5.99 
46. 5.03 
47. 4.70 
48. 3.64 
49. 6.36 
50. 4.19


[3/3]

I edited the post, no problem muchacho


----------



## muchacho (Jan 31, 2016)

Ops, I forgot about this, could my times be added still?

Round 27

Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.64

(DNF) 6.91 6.30 7.96 8.05 7.67 6.82 (5.69) 7.30 8.92 8.95 7.56


edit: Thanks!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 31, 2016)

R27 sub 5 (VO)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-31
avg of 12: 5.199

Time List:
5.909, (2.984), 5.869, 4.402, 4.493, 4.117, 5.690, 6.114, 5.072, 4.209, 6.124, (DNF(6.139))


----------



## muchacho (Feb 4, 2016)

Round 28

Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega

Average: 6.90

8.87 5.02 7.81 8.12 6.89 6.62 5.51 6.39 7.14 6.60 (4.18) (11.27)

[3/3]


----------



## 26doober (Feb 5, 2016)

Round 28
Race to sub 9 - Ortega

Average: 8.75 

1. 11.866
2. (4.674)
3. 10.005
4. (14.539)
5. 7.619
6. 9.110
7. 8.807
8. 8.017
9. 9.702
10. 6.321
11. 7.730
12. 8.343


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 6, 2016)

r28

race to sub 4

avg of 12
current: 4.07 (σ = 0.83)
best: 4.07 (σ = 0.83)

Average: 4.07 (σ = 0.83)
Mean: 3.88

Time List:
1. 1.93 (0, 2)/(1, 4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0) 
2. 4.51 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -4)/(1, -5)/(6, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(6, -3) 
3. 2.54 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(6, -3)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
4. 3.74 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, -2) 
5. 3.28 (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/(2, -2) 
6. 4.17 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(4, 4)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, 0) 
7. 4.83 (-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 3)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, -2)/(6, 0) 
8. DNF(4.41) (-3, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5) 
9. 4.23 (-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(2, -3)/ 
10. 4.44 (3, -4)/(-3, 6)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, -4) 
11. 3.52 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 5)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -3)/(2, -2) 
12. 5.42 (3, 2)/(3, 0)/(-2, 4)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)

if only i didnt DNF, couldve been sub 4


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Feb 6, 2016)

race to sub 2.1 avg of 50: 2.36 good start, bad end

Time List:
1. 1.73 2. 2.07 3. (1.17) 4. 1.29 5. (1.13) 6. 1.45 7. 2.27 8. (3.75) 9. 1.51 10. 2.25 11. 2.34 12. 2.48 13. 2.07 14. 2.31 15. (0.93) 16. 1.21 17. 3.40 
18. 3.14 19. 2.17 20. 1.72 21. 1.46 22. 2.39 23. 2.90 24. 2.09 25. 2.59 26. 2.36 27. 2.43 28. 3.69 29. 2.49 30. 3.07 31. 2.05 32. 3.08 33. 1.84 
34. 2.22 35. 2.64 36. 2.39 37. 2.09 38. 1.81 39. 2.90 40. 2.49 41. 3.19 42. (3.95) 43. (4.61) 44. 3.51 45. 2.77 46. 1.75 47. 2.20 48. 2.06 49. 2.79 50. 2.97


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 6, 2016)

Round 28
Race to sub-3.5
ao12:4.62
3.60, 4.94, 3.79, 5.33, 4.69, 2.79, 5.32, 5.36, 4.94, 4.64, 3.80, 5.13
Terrible


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 7, 2016)

*Round 28 results:*
1. fabdabs1234-2.36 (ao50) Race to sub-2.1 [0/3]
2. pyr14-4.07 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
3. Yetiowin-4.62 Race to sub-3.5 [0/3]
4. ViliusRibinskas-4.63 (4.85 Ao50) Race to sub-5 [3/3] Graduates
5. Ordway Persyn-5.19 Race to sub-5 [0/3]
6. muchacho-6.90 Race to sub-8 [3/3] Graduates
7. 26doober-8.75 Race to sub-9 [1/3]

I and muchacho graduate this week! Congratulations to muchacho and me!

Round 29 ends February *13th!* If someone has some more free time, they can do ao50 instead of ao12. Good luck!
1. R U R U2 F R2 U' R F' U'
2. F2 R U' F R' F U2 R2 U'
3. R2 F2 R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' R 
4. R' F U' R F' U' R U2 F' U2
5. F2 R' F' U2 F R2 U F2 R' U2
6. F' U F2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U'
7. R2 F2 R F U' R F2 U2 F' U'
8. R F' R F U' R2 F2 R' F R2
9. F' U F' R' U2 F R F' U 
10. F R F' R2 F' R2 U R' U2
11. R' U' R F' U R U' F' U'
12. U2 R2 F' R F2 U2 F' R' U2



Spoiler: Ao50 Scrambles



1. U R2 F' R2 F' R' U R U2
2. F' R U' F R2 F' R U' R 
3. F2 U2 R2 U R F R F' U 
4. R U2 R' F2 R' F' U2 R U 
5. R' F2 U F' R2 U F' R2 U'
6. U R2 F' R' U' R U R' U 
7. U R2 F' R2 U' R' U' R' U'
8. U2 F2 R U' F2 R2 U R' U2
9. U F' R U F' R F R' F'
10. U R' F2 R' F2 R F R2 F2
11. U' F U' R' U2 R' U F2 R' U'
12. U F2 U' F' U F2 R F' R2
13. R2 U' R F R' F2 U F2 U2
14. F2 R U' F R U F2 R U' R2
15. R' U' F R' U R2 U R U'
16. F2 U R2 U2 F R' U2 R U2
17. R' F2 R' F' R2 F U R2 F2
18. R' F' R' U' R U' F R U2
19. U2 R2 U' R2 U' F R' U2 F2
20. U R U F' U2 R2 U2 R' U2
21. U' F2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U2
22. F' R' F2 R' U F' R F2 U'
23. R2 U2 R F R2 U2 F' U F'
24. R' U' R F' U' F U' F2 U'
25. U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U'
26. R U2 F2 R U2 R' F U2 R' U'
27. R U2 R F2 U' F' R F2 U'
28. R' F' R2 F' U2 R' U F U'
29. U F R' U R F R U2 F2
30. U F' U R' U R2 U' F2 U 
31. U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R U F2
32. U2 F' R2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2
33. R2 F R' U F2 R U2 R2 U2
34. F R2 F U' F' U F' R2 U'
35. F' R U' F U F2 R' U2 F2
36. R' U' R' F U2 R' F' R' U'
37. F2 R U2 F' R2 F U' R' U'
38. U2 R2 U' R' F2 U R' U F2
39. F' U' F R U R U2 R U2
40. F' R U' R2 U' F R' F' R'
41. R2 U2 R U' R U' R2 U R2
42. U2 R F' R2 F2 U' R' F U'
43. U R F' U R U' F2 R U2 R'
44. F U2 F' U R2 F' U' F R' U'
45. R2 U' F' U F2 U' F' U' R'
46. R' F U F R' U F' U' R 
47. U R' F R F' U2 F R2 U'
48. R' F U' F' U' R' U F U'
49. F' U2 F R2 U' R2 U' F U'
50. U R F2 U' F' R' F2 U F U2



Round 29
Race to sub-4.5
Method: VO/LBL+Some CLLs
Average: 4.31
Time List:
1. 6.31 
2. 4.21 
3. 3.25 
4. 5.19 
5. 4.31 
6. 4.62 
7. 3.66 
8. 4.04 
9. 4.88 
10. *(1:59.85) * Lol, the whole cube just exploded. You know, Dayan...
11. *(2.11) * 
12. 2.59


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 8, 2016)

r29 sub 5.5

ao12: 5.46

Times list: 5.93, 6.12, 6.20, 5.99, 4.36, 4.75, 5.66, 6.42, 5.05, (7.13), 4.07, (3.56)


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 10, 2016)

r29

race to sub 4

avg of 12
current: 4.39 (σ = 1.19)
best: 4.39 (σ = 1.19)

Average: 4.39 (σ = 1.19)
Mean: 4.40

Time List:
1. 5.84 U B' U' L' B R' B R' B' b 
2. 3.80 R' U B' U B L U B l r' b u' 
3. 3.67 R U' B' U L' B' L' U' l r' b u' 
4. 3.58 U L U' B' R B' U L' r' b' 
5. 4.46 R L B' U L U' L B l' r' u' 
6. 6.68+ U L R' U' B U B L' l b' u 
7. 4.56 B' L' U B L B' U R' l b' 
8. 4.31 U B R L' B' U L' U l' 
9. 4.72 R' B R' U' B L U' B' l r b u 
10. 6.55+ L B L' B R' L R' U' r b u' 
11. 2.33 U L R' L U R' B U' r' u 
12. 2.22 L' R U' B R U' R B' l' r b' u'

well sub 4 in my dreams


----------



## muchacho (Feb 12, 2016)

Round 29

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 8.40

9.26 (6.21) 6.86 7.17 11.75 8.43 8.10 6.73 10.62 7.77 (DNF) 7.28

Sub-7 may take some time...


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 12, 2016)

Round 29 Race to sub-3.5 
ao12:3.89
7.27, 4.23, 1.54, 4.86, 3.70, 3.66, 5.06, 4.14, 3.66, 3.74, 2.60, 3.28
lol #3


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 13, 2016)

Round 29
Race to sub 7 
Method: Ortega
ao12: 7.06

7.22, 8.32, 7.92, 7.87, 5.48, 6.77, 8.05, 7.28, 7.79, 7.16, 5.09, 4.48


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 13, 2016)

Round 29 sub 5 (VO)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-13
avg of 12: 4.859

Time List:
6.161, 4.260, 4.190, (6.301), 6.045, 4.749, 5.194, 4.348, 4.833, 5.886, 2.926, (2.446)


----------



## 26doober (Feb 14, 2016)

Round 29
Race to sub 9 - Ortega

Average: 8.38 [2/3]

1. 9.12
2. 6.29
3. 7.70
4. 8.44
5. 7.68
6. 8.22
7. 9.85
8. 9.65
9. 7.93
10. 8.93
11. 4.25 //PB!!!!
12. 10.52


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 14, 2016)

*Round 29 results:*

1. Yetiowin-3.89 Race to sub-3.5 [0/3]
2. ViliusRibinskas-4.31 Race to sub-4.5 [1/3]
3. pyr14-4.39 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
4. Ordway Persyn-4.85 Race to sub-5 [1/3]
5. Bogdan-5.46 Race to sub-5 [0/3] I put you for race to sub-5, because you graduated from race to sub-5.5
6. TheoLyh-7.06 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
7. 26doober-8.38 Race to sub-9 [2/3] One more!
8. muchacho-8.40 Race to sub-7 [0/3]

No graduates this week. Round 30 ends February *20th!*
1. U' R2 F U R' U F2 R' F' U2
2. U F R' U F' R2 F' U' R 
3. R' F U F U2 F' U2 R' U'
4. U' R F R2 U F R2 F' U2
5. F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 R U'
6. F' U2 F2 U2 R' U F' U R'
7. R U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F R U'
8. F R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2
9. F R' U2 R F' U F' R2 U R2
10. F R U F2 R F2 R' F U'
11. U2 F2 U F R U2 F' U' R U'
12. R' F' R F U F' U R' F2 U'



Spoiler: Ao50 Scrambles



1. U' F2 U F2 R F2 R' U R 
2. U' R' U F2 R' F U' R F' U2
3. U2 F' R' U' F R' U F2 U'
4. R' U' R U' F2 R2 U F U'
5. R U2 R' F R2 F U F2 U2
6. U2 F' R2 F U2 R' F' U R U2
7. R' U' R' F2 R' F U F U'
8. F R F' U F R U2 F' U'
9. U2 F2 R F2 U' R2 U2 R' U2
10. U2 F' R2 F U' R U2 R' U'
11. U F2 R' U' R2 F' U2 F' U'
12. U' R2 U' F R' F U F U'
13. U F2 R U2 R2 F R' U R2
14. F' R' F2 R U R2 U R2 F'
15. F R2 U F U2 R' F U' F2
16. R' U2 R2 U' F R F R2 U'
17. U R' F R U2 F2 R2 U' R 
18. U F2 R2 U' R2 U' R F2 U'
19. R' U' R' U' F' U F2 R' U2
20. R2 F' R' U R' F2 R' F2 U2
21. R' U' R F2 R' U F2 R2 U2
22. F R' U R2 U' R U' R F' U'
23. U' R' F' R U F U' R F'
24. F2 U' F U R F2 U' F R 
25. R' F R2 U2 R' F2 R' F U2
26. F' R2 U R' F' R U R U'
27. R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F' U' R'
28. U2 F2 U F2 R' U2 F' R' U'
29. U' F R U2 R2 F' U' R U2
30. R U F2 R F' R U2 R U2
31. R2 F' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U'
32. R F R' F' R' F U' R U 
33. F2 R' F2 U F R' U' R2 U'
34. U' R' U' F2 U R U2 R2 U2
35. R' U F R F2 U' F2 U R2
36. F2 U R2 U' F2 R' F2 R F'
37. F U R' U' F2 R2 U F U2
38. R' F2 R2 U' R2 F R' U2 R' U'
39. F2 U R2 U' R U' F' R F2
40. U R U' F R2 U R2 F' U2
41. U R F2 U' F U R' F R'
42. F' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R' U2
43. R' U' R U' R2 F' R U' F2
44. F2 U2 F' U2 F' R U2 R U2
45. U F2 U' F R' U F U F U'
46. F' R' U R F' R F2 R U2
47. F2 R' F2 R F2 U' F U' F2 U2
48. R' U F' U' F' R F2 U R2 U 
49. F2 U' R2 F' U R2 U R U 
50. R' F2 R2 F' R F2 U2 R' U2



Round 30
Race to sub-4.5
Average: 5.13
Time List:
1. 5.33 
2. 6.11 
3. (2.79) 
4. 4.62 
5. 7.48 
6. (7.68) 
7. 5.71 
8. 3.77 
9. 5.27 
10. 3.74 
11. 4.55 
12. 4.76


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 14, 2016)

Round 30
Race to sub-7 
Method: Ortega
ao12: 7.35 sec
Time list: 
7.37, 8.03, 11.07, 7.53, 5.61, 7.71, 10.09, 6.29, 7.69, 6.42, 6.77, 5.08 

Hmm i had some bad solves...


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 15, 2016)

r30

race to sub 4

avg of 12
current: 4.33 (σ = 0.77)
best: 4.33 (σ = 0.77)

Average: 4.33 (σ = 0.77)
Mean: 4.76

Time List:
1. 3.76 L2 U F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B' L D R2 U' B D2 R' D' F' U 
2. 5.28 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 F D2 F2 L F D2 L2 D2 R' D' 
3. 3.92 L2 U F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 U' F2 L' 
4. 3.80 D F2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D2 B R' D R D' U' L D' L2 U 
5. 3.72 B' U2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' L F R' F U' L2 R' D2 L' B 
6. 3.47 F' U2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 R B2 D R F D2 R U2 F R' 
7. 6.03 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L' F L2 F' L D B2 U L' B' D2 
8. 4.52 B' R D2 R2 D2 L' B2 L B2 F2 L U L2 D2 B L2 B U F2 L 
9. 3.80 D2 R' D2 B U2 D' L B D L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F 
10. 4.14 D2 L2 B F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U' B' U' L' F D R' U' R F' 
11. 10.30 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D B U2 R' D' U L2 B R F R 
12. 4.28 R U2 R2 U L2 U B2 D B2 L2 B' D2 L2 U' F2 R' D' U2 F U2


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 16, 2016)

r30 sub 5

ao12: 5:34

Times list: 6.80, 6.14, (3.10), (7.78), 5.51, 4.85, 5.83, 3.77, 5.97, 4.97, 4.96, 4.61


----------



## bulletpal (Feb 16, 2016)

Round 30
Race to sub 6
Ortega
Ao12 5.94

Times:

*3.90*
*9.33*
5.85
6.18
4.96
5.66
8.36
5.42
6.68
6.22
6.07
3.98

Yeeees


----------



## kid who cubes (Feb 19, 2016)

Race to sub 9 Qj timer
1.10.97 
2.9.48 :confused:
3. 10.61
4.12.52
5.4.56  Ao5=9.64


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 19, 2016)

Round 30 
race to sub 2.3
Eg-1 and CLL
Hopefully i stay with it this time, nice sub 2 avg at the end
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-19
avg of 12: 2.443

Time List:
1. (4.256) U' R2 F U R' U F2 R' F' U2 
2. 2.454 U F R' U F' R2 F' U' R 
3. 2.834 R' F U F U2 F' U2 R' U' 
4. 3.312 U' R F R2 U F R2 F' U2 
5. 1.871 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' 
6. 2.262 F' U2 F2 U2 R' U F' U R' 
7. 3.068 R U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F R U' 
8. 2.279 F R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 
9. 2.693 F R' U2 R F' U F' R2 U R2 
10. 1.937 F R U F2 R F2 R' F U' 
11. 1.721 U2 F2 U F R U2 F' U' R U' 
12. (1.610) R' F' R F U F' U R' F2 U'


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 19, 2016)

kid who cubes said:


> Race to sub 9 Qj timer
> 1.10.97
> 2.9.48 :confused:
> 3. 10.61
> ...


That is not a 9.64 average? 10.61 + 10.97 + 9.48/3 = 10.35


----------



## kid who cubes (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh oops i didn't take off the best and worst time


----------



## muchacho (Feb 21, 2016)

Round 30

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 8.10

8.67 (23.55) 10.37 4.46 7.67 7.26 9.04 6.52 7.76 6.87 10.52 6.36


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 22, 2016)

R 30 sub 5 (VO)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-21
avg of 12: 5.368

Time List:
(3.750), 5.327, (6.870), 4.881, 4.543, 5.465, 5.488, 5.193, 5.242, 5.193, 5.923, 6.424


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 23, 2016)

*Round 30 results:*
1. WACWCA-2.44 Race to sub-2.3 [0/3]
2. pyr14-4.33 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
3. ViliusRibinskas-5.13 Race to sub-4.5 [0/3]
4. Bpgdan-5.34 Race to sub-5 [0/3]
5. Ordway Persyn-5.36 Race to sub-5 [0/3]
6. bulletpal-5.94 Race to sub-6 [1/3]
7. TheoLyh-7.35 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
8. muchacho-8.10 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
9. kid who cubes-10.35 Race to sub-9 [0/3]

No graduates this week. Round 31 ends February *28th!* Good luck! If anyone wants to do ao50 just use your own scrambles, and you need to pass you goal time 2 times in a row to graduate.
1. R F2 U' R2 U R' F2 U F' U2
2. R' F R' U' R' F R U2 F2 U'
3. U2 R2 F R2 U' R2 U R U2
4. F' U F2 U F2 R2 F' U R'
5. U F' U2 F' U2 R F' U' R'
6. F U' R2 F R2 F' R2 F R'
7. R' U2 R' F U F2 R F2 U2
8. F2 R2 U' F' U' F' U2 F2 U'
9. R2 U' R' F2 R U2 F' R2 F U'
10. U' R F' R2 F2 R2 U' F' U 
11. U F2 U F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2
12. F2 U' F U' R' U2 R' U2 R


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 26, 2016)

r31

race to sub 4

avg of 12
current: 4.38 (σ = 1.12)
best: 4.38 (σ = 1.12)

Average: 4.38 (σ = 1.12)
Mean: 4.67

Time List:
1. 2.35 (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -5)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0) 
2. 3.74 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 6)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(-2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0) 
3. 4.70 (0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, 3)/(4, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, -3)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -4) 
4. 4.40 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(-1, -1)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, -4)/ 
5. 3.82 (1, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(1, -2)/(-4, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -4)/(4, -4)/(-4, -4) 
6. 3.13 (-2, 0)/(2, 2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(6, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
7. 10.62 (-2, 3)/(3, 6)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(-2, -4)/(6, -2)/ 
8. 1.58 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0) 
9. 5.10 (0, 2)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0) 
10. 5.60+ (-3, 5)/(-5, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, -3)/(5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
11. 4.99 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -2)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, 0)/ 
12. 5.93 (0, -4)/(3, 3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/


----------



## muchacho (Feb 26, 2016)

Round 31

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.34

6.47 6.45 8.07 8.22 (14.53) 6.57 (5.92) 5.94 6.57 11.98 7.10 6.07


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 26, 2016)

Round 31 
Race to sub-7 
Method: Ortega

Average of 12: 6.24
Time list:
1. 5.39 
2. 5.32 
3. 5.36 
4. 6.07 
5. 6.45 
6. 6.54 
7. 7.75 
8. (5.02) 
9. 5.75 
10. 6.96 
11. 6.79 
12. (10.87)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 29, 2016)

*Round 31 results:*
1. pyr14-4.38 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
2. TheoLyh-6.24 Race to sub-7 [1/3]
3. muachacho-7.34 Race to sub-7 [0/3]

No graduates this week. Round 32 ends March *7th!* Good luck!
1. U R U F' R F' R2 U R2 U2
2. U F2 R2 U' F' R F' U2 F2
3. F' R' F' U R' U2 R' F' R 
4. F' U2 F R' U2 F U' R' U2
5. F2 R' U R' U F U' R F' U 
6. U2 F2 U F' R F U2 R2 U2
7. R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 F R 
8. U' R F U' R2 U R2 U' R2
9. U' F U R2 U R U' R F U 
10. R F2 U F R U' R2 U' R2
11. U' R' U2 F U2 F R' F2 R'
12. R' U2 R F' R' F' U2 F2 U2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 29, 2016)

R32 sub 5 (VO)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-29
avg of 12: 5.028

Time List:
5.419, 4.348, (DNF(7.639)), 5.609, 4.046, 4.071, 5.413, 5.164, 5.111, 4.761, 6.338, (3.565)


----------



## kbrune (Feb 29, 2016)

Round 32
To sub 7
Ave: 8.61

11.79, 11.21, 8.33, 10.04, 6.65, 7.96, 7.01, DNF, 5.32, 6.89, 9.13, 7.13


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 1, 2016)

r32

race to sub 4
avg of 12
current: 4.19 (σ = 0.95)
best: 4.19 (σ = 0.95)

Average: 4.19 (σ = 0.95)
Mean: 4.22

Time List:
1. 4.09 L U' R' L R U' L' R' b 
2. 5.68 R' B' L' R U' R L R' U' l r' b' u' 
3. 3.52 U L' B' U B' R U' R b 
4. 4.04 R U R' L R L' B' R' l' r' b' 
5. 2.62 U' B' R B U' B L U' l b u' 
6. 2.88 U R' B U' R U L' U L' l b' u' 
7. 6.09+ U' L B U' L B' R' U' l' b' 
8. 3.85 U' R L' R' B L U B l' r' u' 
9. 3.16 R L' U' L' U B' U' R r' 
10. 5.34 L' U' L' B' L R U B l u' 
11. 5.31 U' R' U' L' R U L' R' B' l r' 
12. 4.03 R' B' L B' L' U' R B r' u'



TcubesAK said:


> pyr14, I think you put pyraminx scrambles instead of 2x2 scrambles.


these are 2x2 times set on pyraminx scrambles. it does not mean i used the pyraminx scrambles. it just means i just had it on pyraminx scramble while i was using this rounds 2x2 scrambles. there's no way im gonna try to copy and paste all the legit scrambles next to my times perfectly like that. 

ill just copy and paste the whole lot. the reason i used pyraminx instead of 2x2 was for me to notice that i need to use the rounds scrambles instead of accidently scrambling using my cstimer. also i switched it to pyraminx so that if i hypothetically left it on 2x2, then people won't confuse my 2x2 scrambles to the actual scrambles.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 2, 2016)

r32 race to sub 3.5

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-2
avg of 12: 4.57

Time List:
1. 3.91 U R U F' R F' R2 U R2 U2 
2. (7.52) U F2 R2 U' F' R F' U2 F2 
3. 3.16 F' R' F' U R' U2 R' F' R 
4. (2.95) F' U2 F R' U2 F U' R' U2 
5. 6.76 F2 R' U R' U F U' R F' U 
6. 4.08 U2 F2 U F' R F U2 R2 U2 
7. 4.67 R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 F R 
8. 3.66 U' R F U' R2 U R2 U' R2 
9. 3.17 U' F U R2 U R U' R F U 
10. 5.44 R F2 U F R U' R2 U' R2 
11. 6.83 U' R' U2 F U2 F R' F2 R' 
12. 4.02 R' U2 R F' R' F' U2 F2 U2

really bad


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 4, 2016)

pyr14, I think you put pyraminx scrambles instead of 2x2 scrambles.

R32 Race to Sub-4 on 2x2

Ao12 = 4.35

Times:

1. 4.76
2. 4.05
3. 4.17
4. 5.01
5. (3.22)
6. 4.22
7. 4.68
8. 3.82
9. 4.04
10. 4.56
11. (5.10)
12. 4.12


Good average for me, dat consistency tho.


----------



## Bogdan (Mar 7, 2016)

round 32 race to sub 5:

(7.11), 6.27, 6.29, 4.78, 6.25, (4.36), 5.03, 5.07, 5.03, 5.00, 4.80, 6.28 = *5.48*


----------



## kbrune (Mar 8, 2016)

Who updates this race?


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 9, 2016)

*Round 32 results:
*1. pyr14-4.19 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
2. TcubesAK-4.35 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
3. asacuber-4.57 Race to sub-3.5 [0/3]
4. Ordway Persyn-5.02 Race to sub-5 [0/3]
5. Bogdan-5.48 Race to sub-5 [0/3]
6. kbrune-8.61 Race to sub-7 [0/3]

Sorry for being so late, I'm sick. No graduates this week.. Round 33 ends March *13th! *Good luck!
1. R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R U2
2. R F2 U' F' U F' R F' U'
3. R' U' F R U2 F' R2 F U2
4. R2 U' F' U R' F' U' F2 R 
5. F2 U F' U2 F U' R F2 R2
6. R' U2 F2 U F2 R U2 R2 U'
7. R U F R' U R F R' U'
8. R2 F' R' F2 R F2 R2 F2 U'
9. R2 F U' F2 U F2 R' F U 
10. F U' F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U'
11. U' R2 U' F' R F2 U2 R F'
12. F' U2 R' U' F' R U' R' U'


----------



## kbrune (Mar 9, 2016)

Round 33

Ave: 8.44

8.09, 6.95, 8.09, 4.65, 8.93, 9.80, 10.07, 6.08, 9.27, 8.88, 8.22, 12.74

Not bad for me. Happy with where it ended up considering there were more scrambles without a colour pair then usual.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 9, 2016)

R33 sub 5 (VO):

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-9
avg of 12: 4.880

Time List:
5.985, 5.449, 4.680, (3.287), 5.146, 5.160, (6.166), 4.332, 4.682, 4.633, 3.537, 5.191


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 10, 2016)

Roung 33 - Race to sub 10

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-9
*avg of 12: 12.41*

Time List:
1. 11.68 R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R U2 
2. 11.11 R F2 U' F' U F' R F' U' 
3. 18.49 R' U' F R U2 F' R2 F U2 
4. (7.08) R2 U' F' U R' F' U' F2 R 
5. 14.66 F2 U F' U2 F U' R F2 R2 
6. (19.61) R' U2 F2 U F2 R U2 R2 U' 
7. 10.17 R U F R' U R F R' U' 
8. 11.85 R2 F' R' F2 R F2 R2 F2 U' 
9. 15.08 R2 F U' F2 U F2 R' F U 
10. 12.04 F U' F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
11. 10.12 U' R2 U' F' R F2 U2 R F' 
12. 8.85 F' U2 R' U' F' R U' R' U'


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 10, 2016)

r33
race to sub 4

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-10
avg of 12: 5.02

Time List:
1. 6.59 U R L U B U' R B' l' r' b u' 
2. (13.95) U' R L' U' B U R' L' l r' u 
3. 3.66 B' R' L U' L' U' L' B l' r 
4. (2.31) U R' B' R' L' U' R' U' l' r' u' 
5. 4.08 U' L R' L R L' B' L l' r b u' 
6. 7.21+ B L' R' U R' B' R B' r' u' 
7. 4.73 U' R' L B' L R B R' B' l' r' b u 
8. 4.54 L R' U' L' R' B U' L b' u' 
9. 6.21+ U' R' L B' U B' L U' l b u 
10. 4.51 U' L' B R' U' B R U' R' r 
11. 3.23 U L' U' R B' U L B' l b' 
12. 5.44 L' U L' B R' B' U' L r' b' u'

absolute garbage


----------



## asacuber (Mar 11, 2016)

r33 race to sub 3.5
1/3
scrambles tho were awesome
Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-11
avg of 12: 3.34

Time List:
1. (2.68) R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R U2 
2. 2.72 R F2 U' F' U F' R F' U' 
3. 3.33 R' U' F R U2 F' R2 F U2 
4. 3.17 R2 U' F' U R' F' U' F2 R 
5. 3.17 F2 U F' U2 F U' R F2 R2 
6. 3.17 R' U2 F2 U F2 R U2 R2 U' 
7. 3.73 R U F R' U R F R' U' 
8. 2.93 R2 F' R' F2 R F2 R2 F2 U' 
9. 4.21 R2 F U' F2 U F2 R' F U 
10. 3.53 F U' F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
11. 3.39 U' R2 U' F' R F2 U2 R F' 
12. (5.87+) F' U2 R' U' F' R U' R' U'


----------



## muchacho (Mar 13, 2016)

Round 33

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 10.05

10.14 6.89 7.75 (4.70) 10.86 9.33 7.96 6.92 9.76 11.07 (DNF) 19.81 ...I'm not sure if I should cry or laugh.


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 15, 2016)

R34 Race to Sub-4 on 2x2

Ao12 - 4.52

Times:

1. (8.28)
2. 3.19
3. 4.99
4. (2.54)
5. 4.83
6. 5.45
7. 4.87
8. 4.30
9. 4.79
10. 4.56
11. 3.43
12. 4.75


Decent average for me.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 17, 2016)

*Round 34 results:*
1. asacuber-3.34 Race to sub-3.5 [1/3]
2. TcubesAK-4.52 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
3. Ordway Persyn-4.88 Race to sub-5 [1/3]
4. pyr14-5.02 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
5. kbrune-8.44 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
6. muchacho-10.05 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
7. Jason Green-12.41 Race to sub-10 [0/3]

No graduates this week. Sorry for being so late, I need to cath up with the school work. Round 35 ends March *26th!*
1. F2 R' F R2 U' F' R2 F' U'
2. F R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U'
3. U2 F' U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U'
4. U' F R' U F2 R' F' R2 U2
5. R2 U' F' U R' U F2 U' R'
6. F R U' F U F2 U2 F' U'
7. U' R' F2 U R' U2 R2 U' R U'
8. F' U' R U' F' R U R2 U'
9. U2 F R' F' U2 R2 F' R2 U'
10. F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U'
11. U F' R U F R2 U2 R' U2
12. F U R' F2 R F R' F U'


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 17, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-17
solves/total: 12/12

*Ao12 6.45s*
Race to Sub 6


Average: 6.45 (σ = 1.57)
Mean: 6.50

Time List:
1. 5.50 F2 R' F R2 U' F' R2 F' U' 
2. 8.97 F R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U' 
3. 4.85 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U' 
4. 7.48 U' F R' U F2 R' F' R2 U2 
5. 6.99 R2 U' F' U R' U F2 U' R' 
6. 8.79 F R U' F U F2 U2 F' U' 
7. 4.80 U' R' F2 U R' U2 R2 U' R U' 
8. 4.24 F' U' R U' F' R U R2 U' 
9. 6.34 U2 F R' F' U2 R2 F' R2 U' 
10. 4.96 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' 
11. 5.80 U F' R U F R2 U2 R' U2 
12. 9.21 F U R' F2 R F R' F U'


----------



## kbrune (Mar 17, 2016)

Round 35
To sub 7.00
Ave: 7.85

8.56, 7.40, 7.52, 7.24, 9.81, 9.44, 8.29, 6.33, 6.18, 6.73, 9.20, 7.76

Finally seeing progress for 2x2.


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 18, 2016)

Round 35 - Race to sub 10

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-17
*avg of 12: 11.52*

Time List:
1. 10.53 F2 R' F R2 U' F' R2 F' U' 
2. 7.69 F R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U' 
3. 18.13 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U' 
4. 10.81 U' F R' U F2 R' F' R2 U2 
5. 13.08 R2 U' F' U R' U F2 U' R' 
6. 10.69 F R U' F U F2 U2 F' U' 
7. 10.90 U' R' F2 U R' U2 R2 U' R U' 
8. 11.86 F' U' R U' F' R U R2 U' 
9. (6.60) U2 F R' F' U2 R2 F' R2 U' 
10. 10.37 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' 
11. 11.13 U F' R U F R2 U2 R' U2 
12. (19.34) F U R' F2 R F R' F U'


----------



## asacuber (Mar 18, 2016)

r35 race to sub 3.5
0/3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-18
avg of 12: 4.32

Time List:
1. 3.30 F2 R' F R2 U' F' R2 F' U' 
2. (6.31+) F R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U' 
3. 4.37 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U' 
4. 4.55 U' F R' U F2 R' F' R2 U2 
5. (2.67) R2 U' F' U R' U F2 U' R' 
6. 4.74 F R U' F U F2 U2 F' U' 
7. 3.76 U' R' F2 U R' U2 R2 U' R U' 
8. 5.30+ F' U' R U' F' R U R2 U' 
9. 5.01 U2 F R' F' U2 R2 F' R2 U' 
10. 4.72 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' 
11. 3.78 U F' R U F R2 U2 R' U2 
12. 3.64 F U R' F2 R F R' F U'

Pathetic


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 18, 2016)

R35 sub 5
Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-18
avg of 12: 5.062

Time List:
5.031, 4.619, 4.529, (6.658), 4.262, 5.249, 4.447, (2.473), 5.996, 5.946, 5.222, 5.314


----------



## SlowSari (Mar 19, 2016)

Race to Sub-5 (LBL)
Round 35

Avg of 12: 5.685

Time List:
1. 6.167 F2 R' F R2 U' F' R2 F' U' 
2. 4.888 F R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U' 
3. 4.951 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' U' 
4. 5.192 U' F R' U F2 R' F' R2 U2 
5. 4.601 R2 U' F' U R' U F2 U' R' 
6. 5.583 F R U' F U F2 U2 F' U' 
7. 6.288 U' R' F2 U R' U2 R2 U' R U' 
8. (4.041) F' U' R U' F' R U R2 U' 
9. 5.935 U2 F R' F' U2 R2 F' R2 U' 
10. 5.943 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' 
11. 7.303 U F' R U F R2 U2 R' U2 
12. (7.600) F U R' F2 R F R' F U'


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 20, 2016)

r35

race to sub 4

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-20
avg of 12: 3.76

Time List:
1. 5.08 (0, 5)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-3, 0) 
2. 3.36 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0) 
3. 3.53 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-2, 0)/(3, -4)/(4, 0) 
4. 3.28 (0, -4)/(-2, -5)/(5, 2)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(2, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/ 
5. 3.95 (4, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0) 
6. 4.04 (-3, 5)/(0, 3)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -2) 
7. 3.63 (4, 3)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(0, -4)/ 
8. 3.40 (-2, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, -2)/(-1, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0) 
9. (1.63) (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5) 
10. (11.93) (3, 2)/(-2, 1)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, -2)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1)/(4, -3)/(1, 0)/(6, -2) 
11. 3.56 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, -4)/ 
12. 3.69 (-2, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/

WTF 1/3 OMG!


----------



## muchacho (Mar 20, 2016)

Round 35

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 8.28

19.00 7.24 8.14 6.45 6.31 7.80 5.86 7.37 6.16 (5.34) (25.07) 8.51

Bad average, but 10 solves were fine.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 24, 2016)

Round 35
Race to sub-7 with CLL

9.06, 8.59, (12.46), 7.61, 7.74, 10.13, 8.03, 5.11, (3.25), 5.94, 8.96, 6.24 = 7.74

I'm just starting out with CLL so my layer building and case recognition are both horrible. Hopefully with some more practice this average will drop quickly.


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 26, 2016)

Round 35 Race to Sub-4 on 2x2

Ao12 = 4.28

Times:

1. 4.25
2. 4.68
3. 4.55
4. 4.31
5. 4.59
6. 3.89
7. (6.20)
8. 4.14
9. (2.64)
10. 4.46
11. 4.36
12. 3.53


A good, very consistent average.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 26, 2016)

*Round 35 results:*
1. pyr14-3.76 Race to sub-4 [1/3]
2. TcubesAK-4.28 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
3. asacuber-4.32 Race to sub-3.5 [0/3]
4. Ordway Persyn-5.06 Race to sub-5 [0/3]
5. SlowSari-5.68 Race to sub-5 [0/3]
6. LeeryLangers-6.45 Race to sub-6 [0/3]
7. PurpleBanana-7.74 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
8. kbrune-7.85 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
9. muchacho-8.28 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
10 Jason Green-11.52 Race to sub-10 [0/3]


Thank you everyone for participating! No graduates this week. Round 36 ends April *8th!* Good luck!
1. R F R U2 R U2 F' U R2
2. U R2 F U R2 U F R' U'
3. R2 U F' R F2 U' R F' U'
4. U R F' R F' R U R' F'
5. R' F' R' F U' R' U R U2
6. U2 F' R F' R F2 U R2 U2
7. R F' U' F' U2 R F2 U2 R 
8. U R U' R' U' F' U' R' U'
9. U R' U2 R F R' U2 F R2
10. U' R F' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2
11. R F2 U F' R U' R' U R' U2
12. U F2 R' U' F R2 U2 R' U2


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 28, 2016)

Round 36
Race to sub-7
Average = 8.02

10.32, 6.52, (5.41), 6.65, 9.38, 5.86, 9.59, 6.18, 7.35, (13.53), 8.39, 9.93
Absolutely dismal average.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 28, 2016)

r36 race to sub 3.5
0/3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-28
avg of 12: 3.90

Time List:
1. 4.14 R F R U2 R U2 F' U R2 
2. 4.22 U R2 F U R2 U F R' U' 
3. 3.61 R2 U F' R F2 U' R F' U' 
4. 3.39 U R F' R F' R U R' F' 
5. 4.23 R' F' R' F U' R' U R U2 
6. 3.36 U2 F' R F' R F2 U R2 U2 
7. (3.18) R F' U' F' U2 R F2 U2 R 
8. 4.12 U R U' R' U' F' U' R' U' 
9. 3.24 U R' U2 R F R' U2 F R2 
10. 4.80 U' R F' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 
11. 3.84 R F2 U F' R U' R' U R' U2 
12. (10.73) U F2 R' U' F R2 U2 R' U2

messed up


----------



## mafergut (Mar 28, 2016)

*Round 36 - Race to Sub 5.5*
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi 2x2
Method: Ortega/Varasano

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-28
*avg of 12: 6.11*

Time List:
1. 6.64 R F R U2 R U2 F' U R2 
2. 5.79 U R2 F U R2 U F R' U' 
3. 6.16 R2 U F' R F2 U' R F' U' 
4. 6.82 U R F' R F' R U R' F' 
5. 5.79 R' F' R' F U' R' U R U2 
6. 6.12 U2 F' R F' R F2 U R2 U2 
7. 5.81 R F' U' F' U2 R F2 U2 R 
8. 6.98 U R U' R' U' F' U' R' U' 
9. (4.93) U R' U2 R F R' U2 F R2 
10. (DNF(5.51)) U' R F' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 
11. 5.62 R F2 U F' R U' R' U R' U2 
12. 5.36 U F2 R' U' F R2 U2 R' U2

Hi! First week here. Thanks for running the race. When I learned Ortega I got to around 5.5 Ao100 but now I'm in bad shape so I thought sub 5.5 Ao12 would be a fine target to start with.
Did this avg with cold hands and without any warmup at all so not that far off to begin with. Also no sup-7 solves so quite consistent.


----------



## kbrune (Mar 28, 2016)

I can't find my 2x2.. grrr!


----------



## mafergut (Mar 28, 2016)

kbrune said:


> I can't find my 2x2.. grrr!



I have 4 but if I had lost my Dayan I would have to buy another one. Hope you find it soon.


----------



## kbrune (Mar 28, 2016)

mafergut said:


> I have 4 but if I had lost my Dayan I would have to buy another one. Hope you find it soon.



Thanks! I only have the one atm. I planned on getting a new one. I may be forced to now.


----------



## Now3852 (Mar 29, 2016)

Round 36 - Race to Sub-6

Ao12 = 5.84

1. 6.91
2. 9.36
3. 5.60
4. 6.08
5. 4.55
6. 5.84
7. 5.13
8. 5.98
9. 5.45
10. 3.89
11. 6.47
12. 6.43


----------



## kbrune (Mar 29, 2016)

Round 36
To sub 7
Ave: 7.61

6.57, 7.51, 6.98, 6.65, 13.50, 7.50, 7.63, 7.99, 10.69, 5.65, 7.16, 7.44

Better then I thought it would go!


----------



## muchacho (Mar 29, 2016)

Round 36

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.49

7.01 6.92 9.11 9.46 6.70 5.91 6.29 4.94 12.16 (4.50) (17.62) 6.40


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 30, 2016)

Round 36 - Race to sub 10

Darn, I had it until the last two. That's ok. I set my official 2x2 average at 8.99 last weekend, which was quite a surprise to do that well even.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-29
*avg of 12: 10.90*

Time List:
1. 9.92 R F R U2 R U2 F' U R2 
2. 9.50 U R2 F U R2 U F R' U' 
3. (8.44) R2 U F' R F2 U' R F' U' 
4. 9.08 U R F' R F' R U R' F' 
5. 10.62 R' F' R' F U' R' U R U2 
6. 9.07 U2 F' R F' R F2 U R2 U2 
7. 9.67 R F' U' F' U2 R F2 U2 R 
8. 9.14 U R U' R' U' F' U' R' U' 
9. 12.01 U R' U2 R F R' U2 F R2 
10. 11.12 U' R F' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 
11. 18.81 R F2 U F' R U' R' U R' U2 
12. (20.96) U F2 R' U' F R2 U2 R' U2


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 31, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-31
avg of 12: 4.60

Time List:
1. 3.83 D U2 B F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 U F2 D2 R U2 B' D2 F' 
2. 6.30+ R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L R' D' B2 F' D R' B L U' 
3. 4.93 B2 R2 U R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D2 F R2 D' B' F' U L' D2 B F2 
4. 5.32 U2 F L2 B2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F' R' F L D' R2 F L2 R D' R2 F 
5. 3.90 U' B2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F U' B D2 F2 L B R F2 L' 
6. 4.20 D' L D' B' L' U D' L F' R B2 D2 F2 R D2 R B2 R' L2 U2 
7. 4.44 U2 R' D2 F' L2 U2 D' L' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 F D2 F2 D' 
8. (DNF(4.92)) R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' R' F D' L R2 F L2 R2 D2 L' 
9. (3.22) R2 D2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B U2 F2 L' D F D' 
10. 4.38 F' R' B' U2 B R' F2 R' F' U2 B2 D B2 L2 D B2 L2 U B2 L2 
11. 3.47 F D' R2 B D F2 U R' D F R' B2 L' D2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 
12. 5.18 B R2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 L B D L' B' R U' F L U2

absoulte rubbish

r36
race to sub 4

i seriously cant get constant times in 2x2


----------



## SlowSari (Apr 5, 2016)

Race to Sub-5
Round 36
2x2 LBL

Avg of 12: 5.224 

5.817
3.779
6.143
3.449
3.943
5.646
6.297
8.507
4.873
6.128
4.027
5.583


----------



## Tanish (Apr 7, 2016)

Round 36
Race to sub-8
Ao12- 7.782 (yay)

1. R F R U2 R U2 F' U R2 11.206
2. U R2 F U R2 U F R' U' 7.049
3. R2 U F' R F2 U' R F' U' 7.163
4. U R F' R F' R U R' F' 6.860
5. R' F' R' F U' R' U R U2 6.560
6. U2 F' R F' R F2 U R2 U2 7.101
7. R F' U' F' U2 R F2 U2 R 10.385
8. U R U' R' U' F' U' R' U' 6.244
9. U R' U2 R F R' U2 F R2 9.607
10. U' R F' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 7.722
11. R F2 U F' R U' R' U R' U2 8.961
12. U F2 R' U' F R2 U2 R' U2 6.408

red-worst
green-best
light purple- others


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Apr 9, 2016)

*Round 36 results: *

1. asacuber-3.90 Race to sub-3.5 [0/3]
2. pyr14-4.60 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
3. SlowSari-5.22 Race to sub-5 [0/3]
4. mafergut-6.11 Race to sub-5.5 [0/3]
5. muchacho-7.49 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
6. kbrune-7.61 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
7. Tanish-7.78 Race to sub-8 [1/3]
8. PurpleBanana-8.02 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
9. Jason Green-10.90 Race to sub-10 [0/3]

Thank you everyone for participating! No graduates this week. Round 37 ends April *17th!* Good luck!
1. R' F' R2 F' U R' U2 F' R'
2. R2 F' U2 R F' U2 F' R' U 
3. R' U' F U' R2 F2 U2 R' U R'
4. R' U' F' U' F2 U2 F' U R2
5. F2 R' U' R2 U' R F2 R U 
6. U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U R U'
7. F2 R F U2 R' U2 R' F2 U'
8. F U2 F' R U2 F R2 F' R'
9. F U2 R2 U' R F' R F R2
10. R' F' U' R U2 R' U F2 U 
11. R F' U2 R F' U R' F' U 
12. R2 U F U' R2 F2 U2 R' U'

No problem mafergut!


----------



## PDT (Apr 9, 2016)

Round 37
Race to sub 5 (ortega)
Time list:
Average: *5.398* (σ = 0.57)
5.290, 4.970, 5.051, 5.915, 6.743, 5.200, 5.872, 4.807, (6.861), 4.845, (4.333), 5.282


----------



## mafergut (Apr 9, 2016)

*Round 37 - Race to Sub 5.5*
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi 2x2
Method: Ortega/Varasano

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-9
*avg of 12: 6.18*

Time List:
4.89, 6.77, (DNF), 6.86, 6.30, (4.62), 5.67, 5.64, 5.51, 5.43, 8.60, 6.07

Dropped the cube in the DNF and after that I was upset and solving badly. I recovered and then I did the wrong OLL in the 8.60 to finish with a bad average. Let's hope next week it will be better.


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 9, 2016)

r37
race to sub 4

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-10
avg of 12: 5.24

Time List:
1. 4.19 L' B L' R U' R L U l' r b' 
2. 4.14 L' U' B U B' L' U' B l' r' b 
3. 4.88 U' R' U R' L' B R U' b u 
4. 5.31 U' R U L' B R U' L l' r b' u' 
5. 8.54 U R' L R' U L R' U L l r b u 
6. 4.38 U L' B U B U R U' l r b' u 
7. 4.48 U L B' L U' L R' U R l u 
8. (DNF(4.04)) L' B R' L R' B U' R l' r' u 
9. (3.58) B' U R U' L' B' U' B b u 
10. 6.99+ U' B L U' R' B U' B R r b u 
11. 3.79 U' R' U' B' L B L' R l' r' b' u' 
12. 5.63 U' R U' R' L' B U R' B l' r u'

garbage


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 10, 2016)

Round 37 - Race to sub 10

Terrible. I figured out I have a blind spot for a bar in the bottom front when I'm about to execute PBL, weird.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-9
*avg of 12: 11.25*

Time List:
1. 20.29 R F R U2 R U2 F' U R2 
2. (8.18) U R2 F U R2 U F R' U' 
3. 8.34 R2 U F' R F2 U' R F' U' 
4. 8.73 U R F' R F' R U R' F' 
5. 10.30 R' F' R' F U' R' U R U2 
6. (DNF(7.37)) U2 F' R F' R F2 U R2 U2 
7. 13.55 R F' U' F' U2 R F2 U2 R 
8. 8.81 U R U' R' U' F' U' R' U' 
9. 13.32 U R' U2 R F R' U2 F R2 
10. 9.90 U' R F' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 
11. 9.99 R F2 U F' R U' R' U R' U2 
12. 9.22 U F2 R' U' F R2 U2 R' U2


----------



## asacuber (Apr 10, 2016)

2.53, 4.44,3.10(5.85+),3.64,3.57,5.24,4.82,4.20,3.38,4.65,5.13=4.22

R37 race to sub 3.5
0/3
I am stupid


----------



## Pragitya (Apr 10, 2016)

My PB on 2x2 is 10.45 Seconds
Ao5 is 18.32 seconds
Ao12 is 18.04 seconds
I Have a YJ YuPo.
I don't think that cube needs a change and it corner cuts well and it is fast..


----------



## kbrune (Apr 11, 2016)

Round 37
Sub 7
Ave: 7.59

7.11, 7.07, 9.36, 8.18, 5.62, 6.43, 6.73, 8.61, 6.91, 8.02, 13.36, 7.51

Still having PBL Recog problems. Always one out of the ao12 that I do the wrong case. Can't be too upset though. Getting closer to my goal!


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 11, 2016)

round 37, sub4.5, using diagswap Ortega/half of CLL
4.69, 4.93, 4.48, 3.77, 3.49, 4.24, 3.77, 3.64, 4.05, 4.45, 3.81, 4.85 = 4.17
1/3


----------



## muchacho (Apr 15, 2016)

Round 37

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 8.05

8.05 (5.91) 7.14 7.90 7.75 7.04 5.41 10.02 8.79 10.64 6.49 6.70


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Apr 18, 2016)

*Round 37 results:*
1. YouCubing-4.17 Race to sub-4.5 [1/3]
2. asacuber-4.22 Race to sub-3.5 [0/3]
3. pyr14-5.24 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
4. PDT-5.39 Race to sub-5 [0/3]
5. mafergut-6.18 Race to sub-5.5 [0/3]
6. kbrune-7.59 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
7. muchacho-8.05 Race to sub-7 [0/3[
8. Jason Green-11.25 Race to sub-10 [0/3]
9. Pragitya-18.04 Race to sub-20 [1/3]

Thank you everyone for competing! No graduates this week. Round 38 ends April *29th*! Good luck!
1. U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 F R
2. R' F R2 U' R2 U R' U R
3. U F2 R U R' U2 R F2 U2
4. R F2 R2 F2 U F' U R2 U'
5. U2 F2 R2 U R2 U F U2 F2 U'
6. R' F2 R' U R2 U R2 U R' U'
7. U' F U' R' U F2 R' F2 U'
8. F U2 R2 F U2 F R F2 R U'
9. U' F2 U R' F' R U2 F U'
10. R2 U' R2 F' U F R' U2 R
11. U R' F R' F U' R U' R
12. R2 F2 U R F2 R F' U R'

Round 38
Race to sub-4.5
Average: 4.19
Time List:
1. 3.61 
2. 3.21 
3. 3.89 
4. *(6.29) *
5. 2.95 
6. 4.35 
7. 5.44 
8. 5.52 
9. 3.20 
10. *(2.85) * 
11. 4.33 
12. 5.43 

Counting 2's are cool!


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 18, 2016)

r38
race to sub 4

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-18
avg of 12: 4.38

Time List:
1. 3.61 B L R U' L' B R' B' r' 
2. 3.50 U' L' R' U' B L' U R' B l' u 
3. 4.64 U' L U' R U R U B' U l' 
4. (6.46) U L R' L U' L U R' l' b' 
5. (2.57) L R' L B R' L R U r' b 
6. 5.03 L U' L B' R L B R l r b u' 
7. 5.85+ L' B' U R L B R L' l' u 
8. 4.57 U L U' B U' L' B' L l' r b u' 
9. 4.30 U' R U L' B' R B' U l r' b' 
10. 4.32 U' B' L' U B' L U' L' R' r b' u 
11. 4.41 L U L' B' R' B L' U' r b' u 
12. 3.53 U R' B' U R' B' L U' l b' u'


----------



## mafergut (Apr 18, 2016)

*Round 38 - Race to Sub 5.5*
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi 2x2
Method: Ortega/Varasano

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-18
*avg of 12: 5.40 (1/3)*

Time List:
4.86, (5.95), 5.79, 5.09, 5.84, 5.82, 5.86, 5.38, 4.63, 5.37, (3.45), 5.30

Yes!!! Very consistent, with no sup-6 solves. The 11th one should have been a bit faster (it was PBL skip). Happy but, at the same time, I know that I am not ready to get 3 like this in a row and, in the end, it was just barely sub 5.5.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 18, 2016)

r38 race to sub 3.5
1/3
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-18
avg of 12: 2.89

Time List:
1. 2.95 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 F R 
2. 3.40 R' F R2 U' R2 U R' U R 
3. 3.14 U F2 R U R' U2 R F2 U2 
4. 3.31 R F2 R2 F2 U F' U R2 U' 
5. 2.72 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U F U2 F2 U' 
6. 3.08 R' F2 R' U R2 U R2 U R' U' 
7. 2.76 U' F U' R' U F2 R' F2 U' 
8. (3.68) F U2 R2 F U2 F R F2 R U' 
9. 2.60 U' F2 U R' F' R U2 F U' 
10. 2.27 R2 U' R2 F' U F R' U2 R 
11. (2.11) U R' F R' F U' R U' R 
12. 2.64 R2 F2 U R F2 R F' U R'


w00t PB avg12
Using keyboard for 2x2 in forum comps 'cause cannot trust my QJ timer not to glitch


----------



## kbrune (Apr 18, 2016)

Round 38
Sub 7
Ave: 7.27

10.09, 7.29, 6.76, 8.82, 6.18, 6.18, 12.65, 7.75, 6.21, 6.11, 7.13, 6.32


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 18, 2016)

race to sub4.5 round 38
5.21, 3.96, 5.13, 4.50, 4.44, 4.81, 3.48, 3.96, 4.36, 3.83, 4.16, 4.73 = 4.16
2/3


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 18, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 38
Race to Sub-10
Ortega and LBL(I use both, LBL when it's a good case)

*Ao12: 9.73*

1. (11.18)
2. 10.73
3. 10.28
4. 10.79
5. 9.94
6. (7.56)
7. 8.98
8. 10.24
9. 8.53
10. 9.58
11. 9.32
12. 8.94

This is my first time competing.


----------



## G2013 (Apr 18, 2016)

Race to *sub 2.5!!! *Round *38*
Average: 2.83
Time list:
1. 3.57 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 F R
2. 2.82 R' F R2 U' R2 U R' U R
3. 3.14 U F2 R U R' U2 R F2 U2
4. 3.48 R F2 R2 F2 U F' U R2 U'
5. 2.51 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U F U2 F2 U'
6. 2.24 R' F2 R' U R2 U R2 U R' U'
7. 3.26 U' F U' R' U F2 R' F2 U'
8. 3.10 F U2 R2 F U2 F R F2 R U'
9. 2.89 U' F2 U R' F' R U2 F U'
10. 2.13 R2 U' R2 F' U F R' U2 R
11. 2.35 U R' F R' F U' R U' R
12. 2.50 R2 F2 U R F2 R F' U R'

Hm, good, for it was done with ice-cold fingers.........


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 22, 2016)

Round 38
Race to sub-7
*Average: 6.21
*
9.07, 5.55, (11.28), 6.76, 5.26, 4.37, 7.97, 6.50, (4.23), 5.74, 5.44, 5.47


----------



## PDT (Apr 23, 2016)

Roind 38
Race to sub 4
Average: 4.619 (σ = 0.44)
Best time: 3.206
Worst time: 6.043
Individual times: 
4.530, 4.488, 5.378, 4.527, 4.687, 4.126, (6.043), 5.202, 4.002, 5.090, (3.206), 4.162


----------



## muchacho (Apr 24, 2016)

Round 38

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.18

7.68 7.13 6.29 (23.88) 5.71 (5.33) 8.13 7.66 8.39 6.64 8.42 5.74


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 25, 2016)

Round 38 - sub 10

Finally got one... I'm gonna practice 2x2 one day  (maybe even learn CLL)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-24
*avg of 12: 8.96*

Time List:
1. 9.61 U2 F' U2 F2 U' R U2 F R 
2. 8.08 R' F R2 U' R2 U R' U R 
3. 9.07 U F2 R U R' U2 R F2 U2 
4. 8.03 R F2 R2 F2 U F' U R2 U' 
5. 8.93 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U F U2 F2 U' 
6. (7.84) R' F2 R' U R2 U R2 U R' U' 
7. 8.52 U' F U' R' U F2 R' F2 U' 
8. 8.21 F U2 R2 F U2 F R F2 R U' 
9. (11.88) U' F2 U R' F' R U2 F U' 
10. 9.34 R2 U' R2 F' U F R' U2 R 
11. 8.42 U R' F R' F U' R U' R 
12. 11.41+ R2 F2 U R F2 R F' U R'


----------



## asacuber (Apr 27, 2016)

shouldn't the round have ended?


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (May 2, 2016)

*Round 37 results:*
1. G2013-2.83 Race to sub-2.5 [0/3]
2. asacuber-2.89 Race to sub-3.5 [1/3]
3. YouCubing-4.16 Race to sub-4.5 [2/3] One more!
4. ViliusRibinskas-4.19 Race to sub-4.5 [1/3]
5. pyr14-4.38 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
6. PDT-4.62 Race to sub-4 [0/3]
7. mafergut-5.40 Race to sub-5.5 [1/3]
8. PurpleBanana-6.21 Race to sub-7 [1/3]
9. muchacho-7.18 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
10 kbrune-7.27 Race to sub-7 [0/3]
11. Jason Green-8.96 Race to sub-10 [1/3]
12. CornerCutter-9.73 Race to sub-10 [1/3]

Thank you everyone for participating. No graduates this week. Round 38 ends May *7th!*
1. R' U2 F U' R U' R2 U F2
2. R2 U' F2 R U' R2 U' F' U'
3. R' F2 R' F' U2 R' F' R' U'
4. U R2 F U R2 U2 F2 U' R 
5. U R F2 R U' F R F2 U 
6. R2 U' F' U R' F2 R' F' U'
7. R2 F R' U2 R' F2 R' F' U 
8. R' U F2 R' U F2 U' F U2
9. F' U F' U2 R2 F' R U' R U2
10. F2 U2 R' U2 R F' R F2 U2
11. R2 U F2 U' F R' U F2 U2
12. U2 R F2 R' F R' U F' R2


Good luck! You can still submit times if round has ended and I haven't announced a new one.

Round 38
Race to sub-4.5
Method: LBL with some of the CLL
Average: 4.49
Time List:
1. 5.28 
2. 3.29 
3. (2.30) 
4. (6.51) 
5. 3.31 
6. 2.44 
7. 5.39 
8. 5.17 
9. 4.35 
10. 5.25 
11. 4.68 
12. 5.72


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 2, 2016)

Round 38
Race to sub-7
*Average = 5.08*
4.78, 6.29, 3.38, 5.44, 5.59, (3.20), 4.44, 4.32, 5.37, (8.34), 4.66, 6.49


----------



## mafergut (May 2, 2016)

*Round 39 - Race to Sub 5.5*
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi 2x2
Method: Ortega/Varasano

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-2
*avg of 12: 5.45 (2/3)*

Time List:
4.44, 7.03, (1.77), 4.80, 5.00, 3.81, 5.22, 5.46, (DNF), 5.27, 5.94, 7.51

This second sub 5.5 comes as a surprise that I almost spoil with the DNF and the last two solves but, even by a narrow margin I got it again. The 3rd solve was a lol scramble, probably one of my best 3 solves ever.


----------



## Jason Green (May 2, 2016)

mafergut said:


> *Round 39 - Race to Sub 5.5*
> Cube: Dayan Zhanchi 2x2
> Method: Ortega/Varasano
> 
> ...


What method do you use again?


----------



## mafergut (May 2, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> What method do you use again?


I use Ortega. I thought you knew that


----------



## Jason Green (May 2, 2016)

mafergut said:


> I use Ortega. I thought you knew that


I think I did, that's why I said "again".  That's encouraging that I have that much room to improve. Of course I probably need to learn PBL algs for top and bottom so I don't have to flip.


----------



## biscuit (May 2, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> I think I did, that's why I said "again".  That's encouraging that I have that much room to improve. Of course I probably need to learn PBL algs for top and bottom so I don't have to flip.



It says it in his post with results


----------



## Jason Green (May 2, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It says it in his post with results


Haha, I'm used to just scrolling quickly to the bottom looking for any comments, I forgot that was there.


----------



## mafergut (May 2, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Haha, I'm used to just scrolling quickly to the bottom looking for any comments, I forgot that was there.



Yeah, no problem  Regarding the potential of Ortega I think it can really get you to sub-4, with fast hands. Probably at my age just to sub-5 or sub-4.5 at best. And, yeah, I definitely recommend you to learn PBL algs to avoid having to flip the cube, but it's also inspection and OLL prediction (at least on easy faces) and, ofcourse, putting the bottom bar where it belongs from the beginning, trying to identify AUF before or midway PBL, etc. I'm nowhere near my limit on any of those, that's why I haven't cared to learn CLL/EG yet.


----------



## Jason Green (May 2, 2016)

Probably the fact that I do maybe a few dozen 2x2 solves a week compared to the hundreds of 3x3 is a limiting factor for me.


----------



## mafergut (May 2, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Probably the fact that I do maybe a few dozen 2x2 solves a week compared to the hundreds of 3x3 is a limiting factor for me.


That's exactly my problem with 5x5 (to a less extent with 4x4) but it's just because it takes me ages to solve it. That's a non-issue with 2x2 because I can sit down for 20 minutes and do an Ao50 or more. But, the truth is I don't practice 2x2 that much lately as big cubes are eating more and more of my training time. Even 3x3 is suffering because of that... or because I can't really get any faster.


----------



## YTCuber (May 2, 2016)

3.85 ao12
goal: sub-4
WitTwo V1
LBL (2LLL)

*12:* 00:04.68 x
*11:* 00:04.88 x (took 1 sec for a rotation)
*10:* 00:02.60 x
*9:* 00:04.97 x (lock up)
*8:* 00:03.94 x
*7:* 00:05.16 x
*6:* 00:02.46 x
*5:* 00:03.52 x
*4:* 00:03.12 x
*3:* 00:02.37 x
*2:* 00:04.48 x (bad scramble)
*1:* 00:03.89 x


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 2, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> 3.85 ao12
> goal: sub-4
> WitTwo V1
> LBL (2LLL)


You're getting sub-4 averages with 2LLL????

Dude. Learn CLL and you'll be sub 3 instantly.


----------



## kbrune (May 2, 2016)

Round 38
Sub 7
Ave 6.75

6.46, 7.17, 3.74, 6.58, 8.73, 3.79, 7.75, 6.68, 9.58, 5.93, 7.65, 6.75

First one! Woo! 2 skips helped out though


----------



## EntireTV (May 3, 2016)

Sub 5
WOAH this was lucky and fun, I should start doing this race! Very cool average lucky and risky. I was being risky with some of my solves and that's why the average was so inconsistent.

Best Ao5: 3.79
Cube: Moyu Lingpo
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-2
avg of 12: 5.95

Time List:
1. 7.45 R' U2 F U' R U' R2 U F2 
2. 4.21 R2 U' F2 R U' R2 U' F' U' 
3. (2.60) R' F2 R' F' U2 R' F' R' U' 
4. (11.17) U R2 F U R2 U2 F2 U' R 
5. 4.46 U R F2 R U' F R F2 U 
6. 2.69 R2 U' F' U R' F2 R' F' U' 
7. 8.36 R2 F R' U2 R' F2 R' F' U 
8. 3.37 R' U F2 R' U F2 U' F U2 
9. 5.83 F' U F' U2 R2 F' R U' R U2 
10. 9.27 F2 U2 R' U2 R F' R F2 U2 
11. 6.68 R2 U F2 U' F R' U F2 U2 
12. 7.10 U2 R F2 R' F R' U F' R2


----------



## pyr14 (May 3, 2016)

r38
race to sub 4

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-3
avg of 12: 4.60

Time List:
1. 6.51 L2 B2 R F2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 L' B2 U R2 D B' U R2 F' L' D' B2 
2. 5.61 U2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L' U F' D' L F U L U2 
3. (2.30) D' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 F' L2 D2 R F L' F2 U R2 F2 
4. 4.49 F B' L D2 B' R' L2 B U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U' F2 B' 
5. 3.87 D R2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B' R F U' B' F L2 B2 F 
6. 2.71 B' L U R' D R2 B D2 R' U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' 
7. 3.79 B2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D U2 B2 R' U' F2 D2 B' F2 U L' F' U 
8. 4.41 F D R2 D R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' F' R F' R2 D2 F2 D' B 
9. (DNF(5.29)) U2 B2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 R' B2 F2 U' R B' F' R2 D' B2 
10. 6.49+ R2 U2 B2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 U R2 B L' D U L' F R2 U L U 
11. 4.24 R2 L F D B' D R D R2 F' B' R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' 
12. 3.85 F R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B U F L R2 U' B L' R

rubbish. it probably wouldve been sub 4.5 without DNF


----------



## CornerCutter (May 6, 2016)

CornerCutter 
Round 38
Race to Sub-10
Ortega/CFOP
Cube: Shegshou

*Ao12: 8.09*

1. 8.91
2. 9.38
3. (2.44)
4. 6.48
5. 5.55
6. 4.61
7. 10.85
8. 8.67
9. 9.34
10. 10.23
11. 6.87
12. (14.91)

Not bad. Got my PB Ao12.


----------



## muchacho (May 7, 2016)

Round 38

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 8.31

(3.59) 6.76 8.18 7.66 6.48 4.15 13.81 6.25 9.06 (18.09) 6.53 14.27

Too many mess ups, but at least half the solves where sub-7.


----------



## asacuber (May 8, 2016)

r38 
race to sub 3.5
2/3!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-8
avg of 12: 3.34

Time List:
1. 2.73 R' U2 F U' R U' R2 U F2 
2. 2.72 R2 U' F2 R U' R2 U' F' U' 
3. (0.89) R' F2 R' F' U2 R' F' R' U' 
4. 4.24 U R2 F U R2 U2 F2 U' R 
5. (4.64+) U R F2 R U' F R F2 U 
6. 2.44 R2 U' F' U R' F2 R' F' U' 
7. 2.83 R2 F R' U2 R' F2 R' F' U 
8. 4.31 R' U F2 R' U F2 U' F U2 
9. 3.52 F' U F' U2 R2 F' R U' R U2 
10. 3.11 F2 U2 R' U2 R F' R F2 U2 
11. 4.35 R2 U F2 U' F R' U F2 U2 
12. 3.12 U2 R F2 R' F R' U F' R2

that third scramble is bananas


----------



## YTCuber (May 8, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> You're getting sub-4 averages with 2LLL????
> 
> Dude. Learn CLL and you'll be sub 3 instantly.


Yes, my best ao1000 is 3.984, current is 4.000.
And it is not only 4LLL, i know one extra cll, U2 R U2' R2' F2 R U2'


----------



## justahumanboy (May 10, 2016)

Road to sub-4.5
Generated by DCTimer on 2016-05-10
Average of 12: 4.702 
Best time: 2.685
Worst time: 7.524
Individual times: 
1. (2.685) F R2 U' R U' F2 U R2 U' 
2. 5.764 F R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' F U 
3. 4.086 U F' R2 U F2 U F2 U' 
4. 5.567 U F R2 U2 F2 R' F U' R U' 
5. 4.210 R U R2 U R2 F' U2 F' 
6. 3.766 U' F' U' R2 U2 R' F2 R2 U' 
7. 4.694 F2 U F' U' F2 R F' R' 
8. 4.946 U F2 U' R' F2 R U' R' 
9. (7.524) U' R' U2 F' U R' F2 R' F' 
10. 4.981 R2 F2 R F2 U2 R' F' U' R 
11. 6.171 R2 F' R F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' 
12. 2.836 R' U R2 F2 R' U' F' R2 U'


----------



## justahumanboy (May 10, 2016)

The methods I use are Ortega and mostly LBL


----------



## mns112 (May 21, 2016)

Race to sub 3.5
Method:CLL


Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2.06
worst: 6.00

mean of 3
current: 3.90 (σ = 0.07)
best: 3.17 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 5
current: 3.99 (σ = 0.11)
best: 3.46 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 12
current: 3.80 (σ = 0.55)
best: 3.80 (σ = 0.55)

Average: 3.80 (σ = 0.55)
Mean: 3.84

Time List:
1. 3.58 R' U2 F U' R U' R2 U F2 
2. 3.84 R2 U' F2 R U' R2 U' F' U' 
3. 2.06 R' F2 R' F' U2 R' F' R' U' 
4. 4.52 U R2 F U R2 U2 F2 U' R 
5. 3.11 U R F2 R U' F R F2 U 
6. 6.00 R2 U' F' U R' F2 R' F' U' 
7. 2.72 R2 F R' U2 R' F2 R' F' U 
8. 4.44 R' U F2 R' U F2 U' F U2 
9. 4.10 F' U F' U2 R2 F' R U' R U2 
10. 3.97 F2 U2 R' U2 R F' R F2 U2 
11. 3.83 R2 U F2 U' F R' U F2 U2 
12. 3.89 U2 R F2 R' F R' U F' R2


----------



## Isaac VM (May 21, 2016)

Race to sub 8
Method: Ortega/Varasano
Ao12: 8.52

1. 7.84 . R' U2 F U' R U' R2 U F2
2. 11.83 R2 U' F2 R U' R2 U' F' U'
3. 8.63 R' F2 R' F' U2 R' F' R' U'
4. 10.83 U R2 F U R2 U2 F2 U' R
5. 6.45 U R F2 R U' F R F2 U
6. (3.39) R2 U' F' U R' F2 R' F' U'
7. 8.50 R2 F R' U2 R' F2 R' F' U
8. 5.13 R' U F2 R' U F2 U' F U2
9. 10.00 F' U F' U2 R2 F' R U' R U2
10. 9.82 F2 U2 R' U2 R F' R F2 U2
11. (11.88) R2 U F2 U' F R' U F2 U2
12. 6.10 U2 R F2 R' F R' U F' R2


----------



## Jason Green (May 21, 2016)

Round 38 - Race to sub 10

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
avg of 12: 8.53

Time List:
1. 6.69 R' U2 F U' R U' R2 U F2 
2. 9.28 R2 U' F2 R U' R2 U' F' U' 
3. (3.76) R' F2 R' F' U2 R' F' R' U' 
4. 11.75 U R2 F U R2 U2 F2 U' R 
5. 8.71 U R F2 R U' F R F2 U 
6. 4.70 R2 U' F' U R' F2 R' F' U' 
7. 8.33 R2 F R' U2 R' F2 R' F' U 
8. 8.68 R' U F2 R' U F2 U' F U2 
9. 10.72 F' U F' U2 R2 F' R U' R U2 
10. 8.92 F2 U2 R' U2 R F' R F2 U2 
11. 7.56 R2 U F2 U' F R' U F2 U2 
12. (13.78) U2 R F2 R' F R' U F' R2


----------



## mafergut (May 30, 2016)

pyr14 said:


> what happened to this thread? is it dead. i could post new scrambles if people want.(but i kinda dont wanna because it's gonna be annoying to scroll through to see who's 1/3 2/3 etc)


@ViliusRibinskas seems to have lost interest or he is busy, as he has not been seen in the forum in the last 2-3 weeks. He also left the 4x4 race thread unattended and somebody has taken it over.

I can help you get this kickstarted by compiling the current standings for you if you can commit to continuing from there and posting scrambles regularly. I was 2/3 for sub-5.5 and I would be interested in trying to graduate  but I already run the 3x3 race to sub-15 thread and I cannot commit to running more threads as it takes time from my already reduced practice schedule.

These are the last round standings and results and below you can also find a list of people that has participated back to round 32 but did not participate in the last round with their current standings as well, just in case you want to take it from here.

asacuber Race to sub-3.5 [2/3] 3.34
EntireTV Race to sub-5 [1/3] 3.79
mns112 Race to sub-3.5 [0/3] 3.80
YTCuber Race to sub-4 [1/3] 3.85
ViliusRibinskas Race to sub-4.5 [2/3] 4.49
pyr14 Race to sub-4 [0/3] 4.60
justahumanboy Race to sub-4.5 [0/3] 4.70
PurpleBanana Race to sub-7 [2/3] 5.08
mafergut Race to sub-5.5 [2/3] 5.45
kbrune Race to sub-7 [1/3] 6.75
CornerCutter Race to sub-10 [2/3] 8.09
muchacho Race to sub-7 [0/3] 8.31
Isaac VM Race to sub-8 [0/3] 8.52
Jason Green Race to sub-10 [2/3] 8.53

G2013 Race to sub-2.5 [0/3]
PDT Race to sub-4 [0/3]
TcubesAK Race to sub-4 [0/3]
YouCubing Race to sub-4.5 [2/3]
Ordway Persyn Race to sub-5 [0/3]
Bogdan Race to sub-5 [0/3]
SlowSari Race to sub-5 [0/3]
LeeryLangers Race to sub-6 [0/3]
Tanish Race to sub-8 [1/3]
Pragitya Race to sub-20 [1/3]


----------



## Jason Green (Jun 8, 2016)

Round 39 - Race to sub 10

I just decided to make up my own, cause I wanted to graduate. 

3/3 woohoo I'm so fast at 2x2 now!  I don't want to commit to trying to run this, but until someone does if I want to set a new goal I may just track my own results publicly here.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-7
*avg of 12: 9.32*

Time List:
1. 9.09 R' U' R2 U' F' U R U R' F' 
2. (21.54) R F R2 U' F U R' U F 
3. 8.79 F' U R2 U R U F R' F 
4. 7.10 U R' F' R F2 U R' F R' U 
5. 8.76 R U2 F' R2 F U' R2 U' F R 
6. 11.37 F' U R2 F' U R' U' F U' 
7. 7.68 R2 U F2 U' F R' U F U2 
8. (6.92) F R F2 R2 U F' U F' R2 
9. 11.32 F' U R F' U2 F' R' F2 R 
10. 11.27 R F' R U2 R' F R' F' R 
11. 9.40 F2 U' R U F' R U' R2 F' U' 
12. 8.40 U2 R2 U' R' F U2 R2 F2 R'


----------



## muchacho (Jun 8, 2016)

ok, I'll take care of it for now. We'll use Jason's scrambles this week.

*Round 39* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles*
1. R' U' R2 U' F' U R U R' F'
2. R F R2 U' F U R' U F
3. F' U R2 U R U F R' F
4. U R' F' R F2 U R' F R' U
5. R U2 F' R2 F U' R2 U' F R
6. F' U R2 F' U R' U' F U'
7. R2 U F2 U' F R' U F U2
8. F R F2 R2 U F' U F' R2
9. F' U R F' U2 F' R' F2 R
10. R F' R U2 R' F R' F' R
11. F2 U' R U F' R U' R2 F' U'
12. U2 R2 U' R' F U2 R2 F2 R'


----------



## mafergut (Jun 8, 2016)

A good example of how to botch graduation when you were 2/3:

*Round 39 - Race to sub 5.5*
Method: Ortega
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi 2x2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-8
*avg of 12: 5.58*

Time List:
4.48, 6.34, 5.35, 6.02, 4.83, (6.84), 6.32, 5.84, 4.96, (4.13), 5.89, 5.76


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 8, 2016)

Round 39
Race to sub 6.5
Cube/Method: Moyu Weipo/Ortega
(Sorry for the 4x4 scrambles)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-8
avg of 12: 6.24 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 5.89 R2 L2 Rw U B' Uw2 B2 R Rw' U B' L' B Rw' Uw' B' U2 B Rw2 F D2 Fw B F2 L' Uw2 U2 B' D' Uw2 B' R Rw Uw D' Fw D Fw B L2 
2. 6.91 U' D2 R2 B Uw' L' Rw2 D Rw U F U' Fw2 Rw Uw2 B L' B2 Rw D R' Rw' D U2 F' Fw Rw Uw D L F' R' Fw F L2 D B2 L' F2 R2 
3. 5.16 Uw2 Rw2 B' D' Rw' D2 R2 D2 U L' R2 D' L2 Uw' D2 U R Rw F Uw B Fw2 Uw B Fw' L' Rw U2 F2 R' U Uw Fw F2 R U Uw Fw2 D2 U 
4. 8.14 F2 D Uw Fw2 U' B' F L' Uw2 B Rw U2 Uw2 Rw2 B Rw L Fw' B' F R B L2 Rw2 B F2 U' Rw2 D2 Fw D' Uw Rw2 B2 R' U' F' D' Rw U 
5. 5.87 F Fw B D B2 D2 B' L2 R' D2 Fw2 B' D2 Rw2 Fw U' Fw' F B2 Rw' R L' Fw2 F' B' U R' B2 Rw2 R' F' R' Uw U D F2 D' Fw' U Fw' 
6. (4.62) L' U2 B2 D2 F L2 B L' Fw D R U2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 Rw U' Fw' L2 D' B' F' L' D2 Rw R' F2 R' B' R' B U2 F' R' B2 L' Fw D' 
7. 6.37 B2 R B Uw D2 U2 Rw2 D' L2 B U Rw D' Fw2 Uw Rw2 D U2 F' Uw B R' D' U2 F B' D2 F B D U' Uw' Fw2 B Rw' L2 D' Uw2 F L2 
8. 5.77 Fw D' Uw F2 Uw Fw L' D2 Rw B F' D' Rw Uw2 B R' Fw' F' B' Uw2 U Fw' Rw' Fw2 L2 D L' D2 B' Rw L2 Fw2 D' L2 Rw D2 R' Rw2 Uw2 D 
9. 6.89 Uw' Rw Uw2 L' R' U' Uw2 F' Uw D2 U' Fw' B' Rw L Fw' U2 Rw Uw2 Fw' Rw2 B Uw' Fw' R' Fw' L2 R Fw' U2 L2 Fw B' L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 L 
10. 5.72 D2 U2 R2 L U D R B2 F2 D' F U Uw2 D' B2 U2 Rw Uw B Fw L' Uw' B' F' L' B2 Fw2 D2 L' D2 L' Uw2 B' R' Fw' D2 B' Fw2 U' Uw 
11. (9.06) Fw' Rw F' B R2 L' B' L' Uw2 B' F U2 L Rw U2 Uw2 F2 U2 Fw F R2 Fw' R2 Rw L Fw2 D2 F' D2 F' B R' B2 R' Uw' F2 D2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 
12. 5.63 B' U2 Uw2 L2 Uw D2 F2 B' Uw2 R' F Rw' Uw2 R Uw2 R2 L' F U' B2 Fw' D2 F' B' D' R' Rw' D' R2 L' Rw2 U' D' Fw' D' Fw' D Rw L2 Uw


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 11, 2016)

Round 39
Race to sub 4.5
Cube/Method: Dayan/Ortega
1/3
(3.01), 3.58, 5.26, (3.01), 3.96, 4.60, 5.27, 3.86, (5.35), 3.94, 4.13, 4.11 = 4.18


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 12, 2016)

Round: 39
Race to Sub: 6
Cube: MoYu LingPo
Method: Varasano
*Average: 6.30*

1. 5.37
2. 8.52
3. 8.81
4. 4.87
5. 4.99
6. 6.27
7. (12.06) (messed up pbl at 4s, did a guimond-style sepparation and t-perm)
8. 5.37
9. 5.02
10. (3.95)
11. 4.65
12. 9.11+

I haven't practiced 2x2 I a while, but this seems to be quite a normal average. Happy about anything sub-5.


----------



## muchacho (Jun 12, 2016)

Round 39

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.37

7.81 5.47 8.56 7.45 7.42 (14.82) 5.64 6.38 6.42 12.68 5.83 5.15

Good if it wasn't for the counting 12.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 13, 2016)

R39 Sub-5 (VO, Fangshi 55mm)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-13
avg of 12: 4.822

Time List:
4.716, 4.950, (6.474), (3.829), 4.551, 5.651, 5.692, 4.263, 3.877, 5.016, 4.344, 5.156


----------



## muchacho (Jun 13, 2016)

*Round 39 Results

Jason Green* - sub-10 - *9.32* - [3/3]
*muchacho* - sub-7 - *7.37* - [0/3]
*mafergut* - sub-5.5 - *5.58* - [0/3]
*joopsmarko* - sub-6.5 - *6.24* - [1/3]
*TheRubiksCombo* - sub-4.5 - *4.18* - [1/3]
*GenTheThief* - sub-6 - *6.30* - [0/3]
* Ordway Persyn* - sub-5 - *4.822* - [1/3]


Congrats to @Jason Green


----------



## muchacho (Jun 13, 2016)

*Round 40* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1 L' D2 B2 L U2 L B' D F U2
2 L2 F' U2 F2 U' R F U'
3 U2 L B R' D F2 U' L U'
4 R U2 L' F L' F' L2 U F2
5 L2 B L2 D R U2 F2 L' U'
6 F L2 F2 L' F L U L' U
7 R F2 D2 L' U F' L2 F2 U2
8 R' F2 U2 F L2 D' L2 U2 F
9 B2 U F R' U L2 D' L2 U2
10 F D' L' D' L U' L F2 U'
11 B' D2 L2 U L' U F' L' U
12 B U' B2 L2 U' R' F L'


----------



## mafergut (Jun 14, 2016)

*Round 40 - Race to sub 5.5*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo Stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-14
*avg of 12: 5.35*

Time List:
5.05, 5.02, (4.45), 5.99, 4.50, 5.36, (6.33), 5.56, 5.17, 5.39, 6.13, 5.23

Very nice average! This week's scrambles helped a bit, I must admit. I have finally decided to change from Dayan Zhanchi to Moyu WeiPo as my main. I love the feeling of the cube.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 16, 2016)

Round: 40
Race to Sub: 6
Cube: MoYu LingPo
Method: Varasano
*Average: 5.94*

1. 4.38
2. 6.25
3. 4.64
4. 7.99+ missed U2 at end of a Y-perm
5. 5.29
6. 6.85
7. (10.08) messed up Sune
8. 5.57
9. 7.10
10. 5.79
11. (3.50)
12. 5.52

This was unexpected. I don't think I ever thought I would be sub-6 this quickly because I suck at 2x2.


----------



## asacuber (Jun 16, 2016)

please use RUF scrambles next time

race to sub 3.5

3/3!!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-16
avg of 12: 3.48

Time List:
1. 2.86 L' D2 B2 L U2 L B' D F U2 
2. (2.34) L2 F' U2 F2 U' R F U' 
3. 3.38 U2 L B R' D F2 U' L U' 
4. 3.24 R U2 L' F L' F' L2 U F2 
5. 3.87 L2 B L2 D R U2 F2 L' U' 
6. 3.43 F L2 F2 L' F L U L' U 
7. 3.89 R F2 D2 L' U F' L2 F2 U2 
8. 4.23 R' F2 U2 F L2 D' L2 U2 F 
9. 3.76 B2 U F R' U L2 D' L2 U2 
10. 3.15 F D' L' D' L U' L F2 U' 
11. 2.97 B' D2 L2 U L' U F' L' U 
12. (5.04) B U' B2 L2 U' R' F L'


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 17, 2016)

*Round 40*
Race to sub 8
Method: Varasano/Ortega plus some CLLs

*avg of 12: 7.70*

Time List:
9.82, 6.80, 6.25, (4.56), 6.92, 8.42, 7.08, 9.04, 7.62, 7.11, 7.90, (10.15)

Did not realized there were new scrambles


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 18, 2016)

Round 40
Race to sub 6.5
Moyu Weipo-Varasano/Ortega
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-18
avg of 12: 6.37

Time List:
1. 7.01 F U F2 R U R2 F' R' U2 
2. (5.54) R F2 R' F2 R' F' U' R2 U2 
3. (8.53) R F' U F R' U R' U F2 
4. 7.30 U' F U' R U' F2 U R' U2 
5. 6.45 U R2 F' R F2 R' F U2 F' U' 
6. 6.12 R2 U' F' R F R' F2 U' R' 
7. 5.83 F U2 R' U R' U2 F R2 U' 
8. 5.66 R' F U2 F2 U' F' U2 F' U2 
9. 6.22 F R2 F' R2 F R' F R2 U 
10. 5.72 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F' R' U 
11. 6.01 F U2 R' U' F2 U' F R' U2 
12. 7.33 F' R' U R' F U2 F2 R U'


----------



## muchacho (Jun 20, 2016)

Round 40

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.30

6.34 8.05 6.49 7.72 9.29 (10.19) (6.16) 7.22 6.77 6.94 7.39 6.83


----------



## muchacho (Jun 20, 2016)

*Round 40 results*
mafergut - sub-5.5 - 5.35 - [1/3]
GenTheThief - sub-6 - 5.94 - [1/3]
asacuber - sub-3.5 - 3.48 - *[3/3]*
Isaac VM - sub-8 - 7.70 - [1/3]
joopsmarko - sub-6.5 - 6.37 - [2/3]
muchacho - sub-7 - 7.30

Congrats asacuber!


----------



## muchacho (Jun 20, 2016)

*Round 41* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. R' U R' F U' F2 U R' F'
2. U' F2 R' F U' R U2 R2 F' U'
3. R2 F R' F R' F2 U2
4. F' R' U2 F U' F' R' F2 R'
5. R' U2 R U2 R F' R2 F2 R'
6. U F' R' F U' F2 R U R2
7. F' R' F2 U2 R' F U' F U2
8. U F2 R' F' U' R' U2 R U'
9. R U2 F2 R' U' F R2 F' R'
10. R U2 F' U2 F U' F U F' U2
11. F U' F U R' F U R2
12. F U2 R2 U' F R' U2 F U


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 21, 2016)

*Round 41*
Race to sub 8
Method: Varasano/Ortega

*Avg of 12: 7.74*

7.75, 7.94, 9.10, 6.79, 8.35, 5.88, 6.72, 8.85, 7.09, 8.88, (4.50), (9.64)


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 21, 2016)

Race to sub 6.5 DONE
Moyu Weipo
Varasano/Ortega

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-20
avg of 12: 6.25

Time List:
1. 6.82 R U' F' R' F2 R' F2 R' U 
2. 6.84 R2 U2 F2 R' F' U' R F' U' 
3. 5.86 F U R2 U R U2 R' F R2 U' 
4. (8.05) R2 U F R2 F U R' U' R2 
5. (4.77) U' R U R F' R U2 R' F 
6. 6.47 R' U2 R2 U' F' U2 R F2 R2 
7. 5.79 U2 F' U R2 F' R2 F' U F' U 
8. 6.88 F U2 R' U F2 R' U' F' U 
9. 5.38 U2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 
10. 5.97 U2 R' F' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
11. 5.88 U R' F2 R' U' R F U2 R2 
12. 6.51 F R' U F2 U2 F' R2 F' R U'


----------



## mafergut (Jun 21, 2016)

*Round 41 - Race to sub 5.5*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo Stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-21
*avg of 12: 5.46 (2/3)*

Time List:
1. 5.88 R' U R' F U' F2 U R' F' 
2. 4.96 U' F2 R' F U' R U2 R2 F' U' 
3. 4.87 R2 F R' F R' F2 U2 
4. 6.02 F' R' U2 F U' F' R' F2 R' 
5. 5.12 R' U2 R U2 R F' R2 F2 R' 
6. 5.25 U F' R' F U' F2 R U R2 
7. 5.47 F' R' F2 U2 R' F U' F U2 
8. 6.39 U F2 R' F' U' R' U2 R U' 
9. 4.51 R U2 F2 R' U' F R2 F' R' 
10. 6.10 R U2 F' U2 F U' F U F' U2 
11. (6.74) F U' F U R' F U R2 
12. (3.86) F U2 R2 U' F R' U2 F U

Nice! No sup-7 solves but a few 6.x almost spoil the sub-5.5 average. Luckily an easy double diag swap came to the rescue on the last solve.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 23, 2016)

Round: 41
Race to Sub: 6
Cube: MoYu LingPo
Method: Varasano
*Average: 5.65*

1. 4.77
2. 4.24
3. 6.76
4. 6.03
5. (2.21)
6. 4.82
7. (8.88+)
8. 3.83
9. 7.80
10. 8.25
11. 4.87
12. 5.06

I did some serious 2x2 practice this week and it has paid off. Aside from some lockups, this was a pretty good average. I now have an ao100 sub-5 and an ao5 sub-4. Solves 3, 4, 9, and 10 could have been way better (the aforementioned lockups).


----------



## EntireTV (Jun 24, 2016)

MY CUBE IS SO SLOW. My little bro but some clay in it, and I haven't washed it out yet.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-23
avg of 12: 5.94

Time List:
1. 7.77 R' U R' F U' F2 U R' F' 
2. 5.26 U' F2 R' F U' R U2 R2 F' U' 
3. 7.03 R2 F R' F R' F2 U2 
4. 5.93 F' R' U2 F U' F' R' F2 R' 
5. (3.75) R' U2 R U2 R F' R2 F2 R' 
6. 5.25 U F' R' F U' F2 R U R2 
7. 6.12 F' R' F2 U2 R' F U' F U2 
8. 4.17 U F2 R' F' U' R' U2 R U' 
9. (9.66) R U2 F2 R' U' F R2 F' R' 
10. 4.07 R U2 F' U2 F U' F U F' U2 
11. 8.58 F U' F U R' F U R2 
12. 5.20 F U2 R2 U' F R' U2 F U


----------



## muchacho (Jun 26, 2016)

Round 41

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega/CMLL

Average: 6.36 [1/3]

5.47 9.30 4.82 7.22 (4.36) 5.24 6.17 7.05 5.68 (11.04) 7.06 5.63


----------



## muchacho (Jun 28, 2016)

*Round 41 results*
Isaac VM - sub-8 - 7.74 - [2/3]
joopsmarko - sub-6.5 - 6.25 - *[3/3]*
mafergut - sub-5.5 - 5.46 - [2/3]
GenTheThief - sub-6 - 5.65 - [2/3]
EntireTV - sub-5 - 5.94 - [0/3]
muchacho - sub-7 - 6.36 - [1/3]

Congrats joopsmarko!


----------



## muchacho (Jun 28, 2016)

*Round 42* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. U R' F2 R F' U2 R' U' R'
2. U' F' U2 R' F U2 F U
3. R2 U' R F' R F2 U2 R U
4. F' R' F U2 R' F' R2
5. U' F U' R U' R' F' U' R
6. F2 U2 R' F U' F2 R2 U
7. R2 F R' U' F2 U R' F2 U2
8. U R' U' R F2 R2 U' R' U2
9. R F R F' R U' F' R'
10. U F' U' R U2 R U R2 F' U2
11. R2 U' F R2 F2 U' R' U F2
12. F R F R2 U2 F


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 1, 2016)

Round: 42
Race to Sub: 6
Cube: MoYu LingPo
Method: Varasano
*Average: 5.08*

1. 5.62
2. 5.07
3. 4.78
4. (7.91) slip up on PBL
5. (3.56)
6. 4.06
7. 5.40
8. 4.91
9. 4.56
10. 5.93
11. 5.01
12. 5.41

Ugg. Work has been paying off, but I was really hoping for the ao to be sub-5.
I've done ~1k solves last two weeks; my best ao100 is 4.74. But clearly I'm hovering just at the 5 second border.
Probably hoping for a sub-5 made me nervous and get a sup-5.


----------



## joopsmarko (Jul 2, 2016)

Round: 42
Race to Sub: 6
Cube: MoYu Weipo
Method: Varasano

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-2
avg of 12: 5.59

Time List:
1. 5.98 U R2 F' R U R2 F2 U R 
2. 5.30 R2 U' F U2 F' R U2 R' U2 
3. 5.43 R' F' R2 F R F2 R F' U' 
4. 5.76 R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U F R' 
5. 5.33 F U R' U2 R' U R2 F2 U2 
6. (4.81) U2 R' F2 R F R2 U R' U' 
7. 6.26 F' R2 U F2 U R2 U' R F' U' 
8. 5.69 F' R U' R U' F2 U' F2 U2 R' 
9. 5.68 U2 F2 U' R' F' R' U R' U' 
10. 5.14 R2 U' R' F U' R F' R U2 
11. (6.74) R' U R2 F' R' F' R U2 R' 
12. 5.26 F' R U R' F R' F' U' R2

Pretty much all I've been practicing the past week. Looks like the work is paying off though.


----------



## Isaac VM (Jul 3, 2016)

*Round 42*
Race to sub 8
Method: Varasano/Ortega

*Avg of 12: 7.94 (3/3)*

Time list
9.28, 7.22, 11.27, 7.39, (4.52), 6.32, 9.04, (11.48), 6.79, 6.09, 9.21, 6.79


----------



## muchacho (Jul 3, 2016)

Round 42

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega/CMLL

Average: 7.34

(14.85), 8.18, 8.16, 8.02, 8.81, 6.22, (5.58), 7.38, 8.38, 6.00, 6.50, 5.74


----------



## mafergut (Jul 3, 2016)

*Round 42 - Race to sub 5.5*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo Stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-3
*avg of 12: 5.43 (3/3)*

Time List:
5.32, 5.06, 5.59, 5.60, 5.84, 5.29, 5.33, 5.73, (2.91), (6.18), 5.48, 4.99

Nice!!! Now, the road to sub-5 is gonna be a long and winding one. I think I might even need to learn CLL and EG to get to that point.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 3, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Now, the road to sub-5 is gonna be a long and winding one. I think I might even need to learn CLL and EG to get to that point.



I'm really hoping that this is a joke.
If you are being sarcastic, as I assume, sorry for miss understanding your comment. I often can't tell if someone is being sarcastic because sometimes people actually do think that it requires all that work.

If not...


Spoiler: My off-the-top-of-my-head-amateur Tips



Sub-5 with Varasano is very possible.
I have a random session of 260 2x2 solves with a mean of 4.82.
I did ~1000 solves when my parents where away for a week, and was surprised to find that my times dropped about a second and a half (sup-6 to sub-5ish).
Some tricks to decrease your times (These are basically from watching cyo's videos):
1. Predict position of the first layer bar
2. Put the bar where the bar is needed so you wont have to rotate for PBL [eg. all cyo's PBLs have the bottom bar in the front]
3. Learn PBL algs from as many angles as possible
4. Practice
5. Try to predict OLL
6. If you know CxLL recognition then try to know when you're going to get a skip or diag-swap on the top.
eg. T case if your color bar is in the back and T-head is on the left. Set-up: (F R U' R' U' R U R' F')
If you do sexy/sledge to solve, you get a diag-swap, but if you U2 and do lefty sexy/sledge to solve, you get a skip. Little things like that can help a lot. I would learn them for H, Pi, T, and U:
H: Headlights front/back (Solve with R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'), colour bars vertical skip, colour bars horizontal, diag-swap
Pi: Headlights left, Chameleon eyes right, facing you and the back (Solve with F (double sexy) F') Colour bar on the right, skip, colour bar on the left, diag-swap.
U: Headlights left (solve with F (sexy) F'), colour bar on left, skip, colour bar on right, diag-swap.

L S and AS are to difficult to recognize to be worth it.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 4, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> I'm really hoping that this is a joke.
> If you are being sarcastic, as I assume, sorry for miss understanding your comment. I often can't tell if someone is being sarcastic because sometimes people actually do think that it requires all that work.
> 
> If not...
> ...



Hi @GenTheThief. First of all thanks a lot for your long post. I really appreciate it when people here tries to help others like you've done. Let me clarify that it was sort of a joke. Just sort of because I don't plan on learning CLL & full EG any time soon. But there's really a part of me that thinks I cannot get much faster at 2x2. Main reason: I'm 46 years old and my fingers and reaction times are not what they used to be so, for a pure TPS event such as 2x2, I'm very limited in that aspect.

Anyway, there are always things that one can try to improve and here's where your suggestions are most welcomed. I definitely do 1 to 3 already, and those were great tricks to get to sub-6 that I recommend everyone. Regarding 4 (practice) I don't do as much as I'd want because of too many events and too little time. Regarding 5 I also do that, but I can only do it for 2-3 move faces... at least within the 15 second inspection limit, even though at home I at times give me unlimited inspection to try and improve this skill.

Now let's talk about 6. Because this is the best advice I've received for Ortega in a long time. Not that I had not thought along those lines already but put so simply as you have it makes me realize that it could lead to PBL prediction during OLL (for the cases where it's worth it, as you say), which has the potential of saving me half a second on its own on those solves, or even more if I can get more skips... well, in case of Ortega, the "skip" is something relative, as I try to avoid layers on bottom as much as I can to avoid the nasty PBL cases but if you have a diag-swap 1st layer and know how to force another diag swap on top during OLL and you can transition directly from OLL to R2 B2 R2 without recog pause that could be great.

Have you thought of maybe learning a couple OLLs per case with different CP to have more flexibility? (like with the lefty sexy-sledge). Do you think that would be useful? My ideas regarding this had gone more on this direction of forcing a particular CP than just predicting it so that you can predict PBL (well, in the bar cases you still need to know how to correctly AUF the bar for the PBL).



Spoiler



One little trick related to this that you gave me the idea to implement is for the headlights front / back case. I use R2 U2 R U2 R2 but I long since realized that R2 U2 *R'* U2 R2 works the same but leaves the top layer a U2 away, so this can be used to try and e.g. force the bar at front and avoiding pre-AUF before PBL (if, as mine, your PBLs are mainly for bar at front). If you have just one vertical bar, depending if it is on the left (do the OLL with R) or on the right (do it with R').



Sorry for the long post and thanks again for the great advice. Maybe you're right and even an old dog like myself can get sub-5 with Ortega.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 4, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Sorry for the long post



@mafergut , I like long replies; it means you care about what you're talking about.



mafergut said:


> Now let's talk about 6. Because this is the best advice I've received for Ortega in a long time.


Quick disclaimer: this was something I came up with while experimenting with 2x2 while learning COLL for 3x3. I don't know if pros would ever actually use it. I've been doing other things with 2x2 while improving, so I can't actually say how much this helps, if at all.



Spoiler: Really Long Reply






mafergut said:


> I'm 46 years old and my fingers and reaction times are not what they used to be so, for a pure TPS event such as 2x2, I'm very limited in that aspect.


Ah, I'm a 14 young puppy still with quick fingers and a sharp young mind. Though I think that even without insane TPS, one can still be sub-5, or even sub-4.5. Of course to compensate for a slower turning speed, other things will have to be eliminated and heightened, namely pauses and look ahead.


mafergut said:


> Regarding 4 (practice) I don't do as much as I'd want because of too many events and too little time.


And, if you want sub-5, effort (practice) will be required to decrease times. Try and decide what events you really like the most (I have 5: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, and Feet). Prioritize the practice of those events. And of course, practice smart. Look ahead/efficiency and more alg subsets are something I think are what every one can work on. Lookahead is vital for quick intuitive portions (CF) and Algs are necessary for algorithmic portions (OP). Don't just to solves over and over, thats a waste of time. But if you are just doing this for fun, a less intense approach could be take.
I'm young and want to become world class at my favourite events and think that I can. But if your goal is just to become a decent speed, then simply doing solves should definitely do it.



mafergut said:


> I use R2 U2 R U2 R2


Ah, I forgot about that, thus the title. My mistake.


GenTheThief said:


> My off-the-top-of-my-head-amateur Tips


But both algs are 2-gen and therefore don't mess with corner permutation, so the idea can still be applied for both algs.



mafergut said:


> I long since realized that R2 U2 *R'* U2 R2 works the same but leaves the top layer a U2 away


I actually hadn't realized that, I'll try to do that in my solves.



mafergut said:


> Have you thought of maybe learning a couple OLLs per case with different CP to have more flexibility? (like with the lefty sexy-sledge)


The lefty sexy-sledge thing is actually a COLL thing I use on 3x3 to solve. But no, I don't think it would be worth it. The reason it can be expressed as lefty sexy/sledge is because it is nothing new. The only thing different is the "lefty" part.
Basically you just described learning half of CLL. The thing with lefty sexy/sledge, is that its really basic and simple. That was the idea of my post. None of it was new alg sets, just little simple things that could help but wouldn't require a whole lot of effort.


Also, something I just realized, for when you get a top layer skip (which you may be able to influence) and still have a T/Y perm on the bottom, instead of doing an x2 or z2, for Y perm, you can do R2 F(B)2 R2 and solve the bottom, and unsolve the top.
For T perm, if a pure x2 would position it, an R2 would also suffice. To add on that, you can cancel the first move on the Tperm (sexy/sledge F R U' R' U' R U R' F') and just do an R' to start the alg.


----------



## muchacho (Jul 5, 2016)

*Round 42 results*
GenTheThief - sub-6 - 5.08 - *[3/3]*
joopsmarko - sub-6 - 5.59 - [1/3]
Isaac VM - sub-8 - 7.94 - *[3/3]*
muchacho - sub-7 - 7.34 - [0/3]
mafergut - sub-5.5 - 5.43 - *[3/3]*

Congrats GenTheThief, Isaac VM and mafergut! 

I'm starting to use CMLL and learning to use anti-CMLL, and maybe one day I'll learn EG1, probably I'll also learn some cases where CLL is much better than CMLL, but I think that's all I'll try.


----------



## muchacho (Jul 5, 2016)

*Round 43* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. R' F2 R' U2 F R2 U' F'
2. F2 R2 U' F' R' U2 R2 U' F' U'
3. U2 R' U R2 F2 U F U R2
4. R' F' R2 U' F2 U' R
5. R2 F U' F U F2 R' U R
6. F2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' R'
7. F' R' F2 U F2 U' F R' U'
8. R' F2 U' R U' R F' U2
9. F2 R' F' U' R2 F U' R' F2
10. F' R' F R2 F R2 F' U
11. F2 U' R2 U R2 F' R2 F R U2
12. R2 U' R' F U F' R2 U R2


----------



## mafergut (Jul 5, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> @mafergut , I like long replies; it means you care about what you're talking about.



I think the same 



GenTheThief said:


> But both algs are 2-gen and therefore don't mess with corner permutation, so the idea can still be applied for both algs.



Yeah, I came to the same conclusion. Also, for this case, if you want to get the opposite result (skip vs diag-swap) you can use F 3*sexy F'. I have known it for some time but have never implemented it... until now. It's not learning any new algs as it is one that most people know from 3x3 anyway.



GenTheThief said:


> The lefty sexy-sledge thing is actually a COLL thing I use on 3x3 to solve. But no, I don't think it would be worth it. [...] Basically you just described learning half of CLL. The thing with lefty sexy/sledge, is that its really basic and simple. That was the idea of my post. None of it was new alg sets, just little simple things that could help but wouldn't require a whole lot of effort.



Yeah, you're completely right. It's clear I hadn't thought about this very much 



GenTheThief said:


> Also, something I just realized, for when you get a top layer skip (which you may be able to influence) and still have a T/Y perm on the bottom, instead of doing an x2 or z2, for Y perm, you can do R2 F(B)2 R2 and solve the bottom, and unsolve the top.
> For T perm, if a pure x2 would position it, an R2 would also suffice. To add on that, you can cancel the first move on the Tperm (sexy/sledge F R U' R' U' R U R' F') and just do an R' to start the alg.



For those cases I have learned specific algs. The "bottom T-perm" flows very nicely (it's even faster than the normal top T-perm), for bottom & top Y-perm I also learned a new alg (and yeah, the bottom version is just a cancellation into R2 B2 R2) but I am not satisfied with my execution so Y-perms are my most dreadful outcome in Ortega, luckily they don't happen very frequently, the more so if you try to avoid layers on the bottom, which I do unless I get a 2-3 move easy layer.


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 5, 2016)

Round 43
Race to sub 1.95
EG + Leg-1
1/3
I wont usually do this good I think, scrambles were pretty nice

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-5
avg of 12: 1.812

Time List:
1. 1.824 R' F2 R' U2 F R2 U' F'
2. 1.594 F2 R2 U' F' R' U2 R2 U' F' U'
3. 1.982 U2 R' U R2 F2 U F U R2
4. (3.141) R' F' R2 U' F2 U' R
5. 1.798 R2 F U' F U F2 R' U R
6. 1.706 F2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' R'
7. 1.940 F' R' F2 U F2 U' F R' U'
8. (1.374) R' F2 U' R U' R F' U2
9. 1.459 F2 R' F' U' R2 F U' R' F2
10. 2.000 F' R' F R2 F R2 F' U
11. 2.050 F2 U' R2 U R2 F' R2 F R U2
12. 1.771 R2 U' R' F U F' R2 U R2


----------



## mafergut (Jul 5, 2016)

*Round 43 - Race to sub 5.0*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo Stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-5
*avg of 12: 5.64*

Time List:
1. 5.15 R' F2 R' U2 F R2 U' F'
2. (4.47) F2 R2 U' F' R' U2 R2 U' F' U'
3. 5.00 U2 R' U R2 F2 U F U R2
4. 6.08 R' F' R2 U' F2 U' R
5. 5.20 R2 F U' F U F2 R' U R
6. 6.08 F2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U' R'
7. 6.38 F' R' F2 U F2 U' F R' U'
8. 6.62 R' F2 U' R U' R F' U2
9. 4.78 F2 R' F' U' R2 F U' R' F2
10. 6.13 F' R' F R2 F R2 F' U
11. (7.10) F2 U' R2 U R2 F' R2 F R U2
12. 4.93 R2 U' R' F U F' R2 U R2

Wow! I'm really bad at dealing with pressure. I just graduated sub-5.5, try to go for sub-5... and I don't even get a sub-5.5 average. I'm going to be here for sooo long.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 5, 2016)

muchacho said:


> *Round 42* (



Uh, @muchacho isn't this round 43?


----------



## muchacho (Jul 6, 2016)

Fixed, thanks.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 6, 2016)

Round: 43
Race to Sub: 5
Cube: MoYu LingPo
Method: Varasano
*Average: 4.36*

1. 4.23
2. 3.00
3. (5.51)
4. 5.29
5. (2.27)
6. 4.82
7. 4.28
8. 3.55
9. 4.20
10. 4.73
11. 4.21
12. 5.22

Started pretty bad, finished smoothly.
I think I'm going to start to learn CLL.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 9, 2016)

R43, sub 5 (VO, Fangshi 55mm)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-9
avg of 12: 5.802

Time List:
7.913, (4.074), 5.388, 4.618, 4.352, 5.637, 6.011, 4.719, 8.213, (8.911), 6.744, 4.424

lol I screwed up.


----------



## muchacho (Jul 11, 2016)

Round 43

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 6.84 [1/3]

(10.30) 5.44 9.55 7.05 5.86 7.58 7.28 6.16 6.36 7.10 5.99 (5.32)


----------



## muchacho (Jul 11, 2016)

*Round 43 results*
WACWCA - sub-1.95 - 1.812 _[1/3]_
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.64
GenTheThief - sub-5 - 4.36 _[1/3]_
Ordway Persyn - sub-5 - 5.802
muchacho - sub-7 - 6.84 _[1/3]_


----------



## muchacho (Jul 11, 2016)

*Round 44* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. F R U2 R2 F R' F U2 F2 R'
2. R2 F' R F2 U2 R F R2 U'
3. U' R U' F2 U F' U' F2 U'
4. U R2 F U R2 U' R U'
5. F U2 F' U R' F' U R U'
6. F2 U2 R F' U F2 U2 R' F' U
7. U' R U2 R' U2 F' R2 F2
8. U2 F R F2 R F' R F
9. U' F R2 F2 U' R' U R2 U'
10. U2 F2 U R U2 R2 F U' F' U' 
11. U F' R F R U2
12. U F' U2 R F' R U R' U2


----------



## mafergut (Jul 11, 2016)

*Round 44 - Race to sub 5.0*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo Stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-11
*avg of 12: DNF*

Time List:
5.24, 4.91, 5.74, 6.43, (3.94), 5.08, 6.19, DNF, 6.37, (DNF), 5.93, 5.75

Trying to push TPS beyond own limit is clearly NOT the way to get to sub-5. Lockups, DNFs...


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 12, 2016)

Round 44 Race to sub 1.95
Eg and LEG-1
Those easy scrambles really saved me
avg of 12: 1.927

Time List:
1. 2.152 F R U2 R2 F R' F U2 F2 R'
2. 2.129 R2 F' R F2 U2 R F R2 U'
3. 2.140 U' R U' F2 U F' U' F2 U'
4. 1.509 U R2 F U R2 U' R U'
5. 1.493 F U2 F' U R' F' U R U'
6. 1.992 F2 U2 R F' U F2 U2 R' F' U
7. 1.961 U' R U2 R' U2 F' R2 F2
8. 1.900 U2 F R F2 R F' R F
9. 2.448 U' F R2 F2 U' R' U R2 U'
10. 1.544 U2 F2 U R U2 R2 F U' F' U'
11. (1.451) U F' R F R U2
12. (2.614) U F' U2 R F' R U R' U2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 12, 2016)

R44 sub 5 (VO, Fangshi 55mm)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-11
avg of 12: 5.274

Time List:
4.503, 4.672, 5.276, 6.536, 5.548, 6.546, 4.593, 5.520, 4.517, 5.030, (2.967), (9.935)
dropped the cube on the last solve.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 14, 2016)

Round: 44
Race to Sub: 5
Cube: MoYu LingPo
Method: Varasano/LBL+ Some CLLs
*Average: 4.11*

1. 2.73
2. 3.98
3. 3.98
4. 4.79
5. (2.57)
6. 4.74
7. 4.39 messed up PBL
8. 3.75
9. 2.94
10. (5.96)
11. 4.00
12. 5.73

...
um.
HOW?
THIS ROUND HAS SUCH GOOD SCRAMBLES! I HAVE NO IDEA HOW I DID THIS. ALMOST SUB-4 AVERAGE.
2 COUNTING SUB-3s! THIS IS INSANE.

On a side note, PB ao12 3.91!


----------



## joopsmarko (Jul 16, 2016)

Round 44
Race to sub 6
Moyu Weipo

meh

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-16
avg of 12: 5.49

Time List:
1. 3.21 U' F U2 R' U' R2 U2 F' R2 
2. 6.44 U' R U2 R' F R' U2 R2 F2 U' 
3. 6.02 U' F2 R F U2 F2 R U' F' 
4. 5.39 R F' R F' R F' U2 R2 U2 
5. (2.96) U F2 U' R U F2 U' F U' 
6. 5.72 F U2 F' U' R' U R' U' F2 
7. 4.29 R2 U' F U R2 F' U F U' 
8. 5.62 R' U R2 F2 R' U F R U' 
9. 6.65 R2 F2 U' R U2 F' R2 F' U2 
10. (7.72) U2 F R2 U2 F U' R2 U' R2 
11. 6.36 R F U' F U2 R2 F' U F' 
12. 5.13 U2 R' U R F U2 R2 F' U'


----------



## muchacho (Jul 17, 2016)

Round 44

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 6.487 [2/3]

(10.279), 7.344, 6.456, 6.127, (4.256), 6.401, 4.887, 5.511, 8.001, 6.824, 5.214, 8.111


----------



## muchacho (Jul 18, 2016)

*Round 44 results*
mafergut - sub-5 - DNF
WACWCA - sub-1.95 - 1.927 [2/3]
Ordway Persyn - sub-5 - 5.274
GenTheThief - sub-5 - 4.11 [2/3]
joopsmarko - sub-6 - 5.49 - [1/3]
muchacho - sub-7 - 6.487 [2/3]


----------



## muchacho (Jul 18, 2016)

*Round 45* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. U2 R' U F2 U R' U2 R' U2 R'
2. R F' R' U F U F2
3. R U' R' F U' R F U
4. U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U
5. U' R U F U' F2 U' R U
6. F2 U F2 R' F U' F2 U2 F'
7. R U F2 U' F2 R' F' U'
8. F2 U2 R2 U R' F2 U R U
9. F2 U2 R U' F U' R2 U' F'
10. R2 F' U' F' U F' U' F2
11. U' F' U2 F' R2 U R2
12. F R' F R' F2 R' F' U' R'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 20, 2016)

Round: 45
Race to Sub: 5
Cube: MoYu LingPo
Method: Varasano/LBL+some CLL
*Average: 4.38*
1. 4.45
2. (5.72) Predicted OLL wrong
3. 3.70
4. (2.46) Did a guimond-style mixed layer, OLL, PBL skip (1-looked!)
5. 5.57
6. 4.55
7. 4.83
8. 5.62
9. 4.52
10. 2.67
11. 4.00
12. 3.87

Very strange. For most of these solves, I actually used LBL, which, I find, seems to be almost faster. And building a layer isn't much harder than a face, and prediction OLL is getting easier (~60% of solves). I need to start incorporating the few CLLs that I've learned.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 20, 2016)

*Round 45 - Race to sub 5.0*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo Stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-20
*avg of 12: 5.15*

Time List:
4.68, (4.08), 4.64, 5.13, 5.49, 5.12, 4.50, 5.63, 5.42, 4.92, 5.88, (6.63)

Very nice average but I did not really take advantage of some really easy scrambles and that added to the two bad last solves was enough to fail. Happy anyway with the fact that I can predict OLL more often.


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 21, 2016)

Round 45
sub 1.95
EG + LEG-1
Lol where did you get these scrambles?
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-20
avg of 12: 1.525

Time List:
1. 1.701 U2 R' U F2 U R' U2 R' U2 R'
2. (0.890) R F' R' U F U F2
3. 1.379 R U' R' F U' R F U
4. 1.569 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U
5. (3.085) U' R U F U' F2 U' R U
6. 1.248 F2 U F2 R' F U' F2 U2 F'
7. 0.992 R U F2 U' F2 R' F' U'
8. 1.645 F2 U2 R2 U R' F2 U R U
9. 1.504 F2 U2 R U' F U' R2 U' F'
10. 1.615 R2 F' U' F' U F' U' F2
11. 1.784 U' F' U2 F' R2 U R2
12. 1.815 F R' F R' F2 R' F' U' R'


----------



## muchacho (Jul 21, 2016)

Prisma Puzzle Timer, are those scrambles ok?


----------



## muchacho (Jul 24, 2016)

Easy scrambles... and I failed 

Round 45

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.003

(4.449), (15.735), 5.928, 7.912, 6.063, 5.247, 4.889, 8.562, 8.616, 10.120, 6.751, 5.943


----------



## muchacho (Jul 26, 2016)

*Round 45 results*
GenTheThief - sub-5 - 4.38 [3/3]
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.15
WACWCA - sub-1.95 - 1.525 [3/3]
muchacho - sub-7 - 7.003

Congrats @GenTheThief and @WACWCA !!


----------



## muchacho (Jul 26, 2016)

*Round 46* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. U' F' U' F2 U' F' R U' R
2. R' F' R2 F' R' U F' U' R2
3. U2 R' U' R F2 U' R' F R' U'
4. U2 R' U' F U' F U R F'
5. U R2 F' R2 F' U F2 R U
6. R F R F' U' F U F' U2
7. R2 U F2 R2 U' R' F2 R2
8. F U R' F' U F2 R' U' R U'
9. U2 F U' F R F U2 R' U
10. F R' U' R2 U R' F2 U' R2 U'
11. F2 R' U F' R' F R F2 U2
12. R F U2 F' R U2 F' U R


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 26, 2016)

*Round: 46
Race to Sub: 12
Cube: MoYu LingPo
Method: LBL
Ao12:* *12.12*

1. 9.66
2. 12.29+
3. *(19.46)*
4. 18.15
5. 12.57
6. 10.74
7. *(8.23)*
8. 11.25
9. 13.48
10. 11.61
11. 12.25
12. 9.19

So close


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 27, 2016)

Round 46 
Race to sub 1.9
EG + LEG-1

About average, had some solves that couldve been better because I didn't know the AUF
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-26
avg of 12: 1.949

Time List:
1. 2.253 U' F' U' F2 U' F' R U' R
2. 1.787 R' F' R2 F' R' U F' U' R2
3. 2.081 U2 R' U' R F2 U' R' F R' U'
4. 1.916 U2 R' U' F U' F U R F'
5. (2.300) U R2 F' R2 F' U F2 R U
6. 2.019 R F R F' U' F U F' U2
7. 1.786 R2 U F2 R2 U' R' F2 R2
8. 2.025 F U R' F' U F2 R' U' R U'
9. 2.022 U2 F U' F R F U2 R' U
10. 2.000 F R' U' R2 U R' F2 U' R2 U'
11. 1.600 F2 R' U F' R' F R F2 U2
12. (1.497) R F U2 F' R U2 F' U R


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 27, 2016)

Round 46
Race to sub 5
Half Ortega, LBL, and a tiny fragment of CLL


Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-26
avg of 12: 5.55

Time List:
1. 5.50 U' F' U' F2 U' F' R U' R 
2. 4.67 R' F' R2 F' R' U F' U' R2 
3. 6.00 U2 R' U' R F2 U' R' F R' U' 
4. 5.14 U2 R' U' F U' F U R F' 
5. 6.93 U R2 F' R2 F' U F2 R U 
6. 6.61 R F R F' U' F U F' U2 
7. 5.25 R2 U F2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 
8. (2.87) F U R' F' U F2 R' U' R U' 
9. 4.61 U2 F U' F R F U2 R' U 
10. 5.87 F R' U' R2 U R' F2 U' R2 U' 
11. 4.87 F2 R' U F' R' F R F2 U2 
12. (7.99) R F U2 F' R U2 F' U R


also rip mats


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 27, 2016)

Round: 46
Race to Sub: 4.5
Cube: MoYu LingPo
Method: Varasano/LBL+some CLL
*Average: 4.50*

1. (3.60)
2. 4.72
3. (5.38)
4. 4.22
5. 4.98
6. 4.41
7. 3.87
8. 5.17
9. 4.96
10. 3.92
11. 4.80
12. 3.94

Oohh... So close. Well, not too bad anyway. Hopefully soon. More CLLs should help with that.
I'm thinking of getting a better 2x2, either the wiepo or that kungfu 2x2; maybe both.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 29, 2016)

*Round 46 - Race to sub 5.0*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo Stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-29
*avg of 12: 5.36*

Time List:
5.16, 5.16, 5.33, 5.85, 5.57, 5.03, 5.48, 5.43, 5.62, (4.67), (5.92), 4.89

With all but one counting times being 5.xx it is quite difficult to get a sub 5 average. But I managed to get a low 5 at least as all but two solves were sub 5.5, which shows nice consistency. Still my fingers and eyes (and brain) do not seem to be fast enough for sub 5 with Ortega and I'm not motivated to start the journey of a more advanced method so... I'm going to be here for a loooong, long time  Trying to improve on each tiny bit as much as possible (OLL prediction, etc.) but most scrambles, if I try to predict OLL I go beyond 15 second inspection, which is not fair for a graduation average.

@GenTheThief: My Weipo has retired my Dayan but just by a narrow margin and I'm also planning on including a Kungfu Yuehun 2x2 on my next order. Chris Olson has liked it out of the box and that's serious business. And the stickerless colours are so similar to the Weipo that I will not need to get used to it. The first to get one shares first impressions here?


----------



## muchacho (Jul 31, 2016)

Round 46

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 6.684 [1/3]

8.455, 6.105, 6.560, 7.919, 8.607, 5.671, 5.952, (17.014), 6.400, (4.336), 5.167, 6.008


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 1, 2016)

R46 Sub 5 (VO, Fangshi 55mm)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-1
avg of 12: 4.933

Time List:
(6.018), 3.911, 5.455, 4.282, 5.551, 4.863, 5.225, 5.498, 5.073, 4.645, 4.831, (3.646)


----------



## joopsmarko (Aug 2, 2016)

Round 46
Moyu Weipo
Sub 6

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-1
avg of 12: 4.87

Time List:
1. (2.97) R' F2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U2 
2. 5.93 F' U2 F' R U2 R' U R2 U' 
3. (6.45) F U' R2 U' R2 F2 R' F2 U 
4. 4.93 R' U' F U' F2 U R2 U F 
5. 5.34 F U R U' F' R U' R2 U2 
6. 5.11 F2 R' F2 U' F' U2 F R' U2 
7. 4.21 U2 R' F2 U F' R U2 F' R2 U' 
8. 4.30 F R2 F U' R' U R2 F2 R' 
9. 5.20 F2 R2 F R U' R' U' F2 R U' 
10. 4.64 R' U' R' U F U' F2 R' U' 
11. 4.29 R F U2 R2 F' U2 F U' F 
12. 4.72 R U R U2 R2 U' F' R' U2

Awesome!


----------



## muchacho (Aug 2, 2016)

*Round 46 results*
GoldCubes29 - sub-12 - 12.12
WACWCA - sub-1.9 - 1.949
EntireTV - sub-5 - 5.55
GenTheThief - sub-4.5 - 4.5
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.36
muchacho - sub-7 - 6.684 [1/3]
Ordway Persyn - sub-5 - 4.933 [1/3]
joopsmarko - sub-6 - 4.87 - [2/3]


----------



## muchacho (Aug 2, 2016)

*Round 47* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. U' R U' R F R2 U2 F2 R'
2. U2 R' F' U2 R U' F' U 2 F'
3. F U2 F' U2 R U2 R U' R
4. R' U2 F2 R' F R F' R2 U2 
5. F' R F2 R' F2 R F' R2 U2 
6. R' U2 R' F U R' U2 F U
7. F' R F' U2 F U2 F U R'
8. F U' F U2 F U R U
9. U2 F' U2 R U R2 U F R
10. R' F2 U R' U' F2 U R' U
11. R' F' R' F2 U R' F' R2
12. U' F2 U2 F' R' F2 U F U R'


----------



## joopsmarko (Aug 2, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Round: 46
> Race to Sub: 4.5
> Cube: MoYu LingPo
> Method: Varasano/LBL+some CLL
> ...



I Love my weipo, Out of the box it was very quick, and I felt it did not need lube. The only problem I have with it is that is occasionally will lock up for no reason. These occurances only happen about 1 in every 100 solves though, so it is not a big deal. I highly recommend you get the weipo over the kungfu.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

R47 sub 5 (VO, Fangshi 55mm)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-2
avg of 12: 5.022

Time List:
(9.795), 4.549, 4.487, 4.722, 6.155, (4.248), 5.598, 4.655, 5.189, 4.739, 4.943, 5.180


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 3, 2016)

Round: 47
Race to Sub: 4.5
Cube: MoYu LingPo
Method: Varasano/LBL + some CLLs
*Average: 4.61*

1. 4.27
2. 4.81
3. (7.22)
4. 4.25
5. 5.46
6. 6.13
7. (2.51)
8. 4.89
9. 4.11
10. 4.35
11. 3.33
12. 4.50

Ah. Close again. Ish
I finally got around to learning Pi Set, and hopefully I will have them solid before next round.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 3, 2016)

mafergut said:


> @GenTheThief: My Weipo has retired my Dayan but just by a narrow margin and I'm also planning on including a Kungfu Yuehun 2x2 on my next order. Chris Olson has liked it out of the box and that's serious business. And the stickerless colours are so similar to the Weipo that I will not need to get used to it. The first to get one shares first impressions here?





joopsmarko said:


> I Love my weipo, Out of the box it was very quick, and I felt it did not need lube. The only problem I have with it is that is occasionally will lock up for no reason. These occurances only happen about 1 in every 100 solves though, so it is not a big deal. I highly recommend you get the weipo over the kungfu.



I was able to try out a weipo at an unofficial promotional competition recently, and I think I will get it. I have a real comp soon (Michigan 2016), so I'll try and trade for one before I purchase one.


----------



## joopsmarko (Aug 3, 2016)

Sub 6
Weipo
Varasano

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-2
avg of 12: 5.09

Time List:
1. 5.59 U2 R2 F2 U' F U F2 R' U 
2. 5.30 F U2 F' U' F2 R' F2 R U' 
3. (9.73) U F2 U' F U2 R' F' R2 U2 
4. 3.85 F2 R' F2 R F U2 R' F2 R 
5. 4.88 R U2 F' R' F2 U2 R U2 F' 
6. 4.73 F2 R2 F U R2 U' R' U2 F2 U' 
7. (3.84) R' F2 U2 F R2 F' R F' U2 
8. 5.42 R' F R' U2 F R' U R F2 U' 
9. 5.55 U' F U' R2 F' U F' R' U' 
10. 4.94 R2 F' R U' F U' F2 R U' 
11. 5.53 R U2 F' R' F' U R F' R2 
12. 5.05 F R U2 R' F2 U F U' F'

I don't want to talk about solve 3, so much wrong with everything I did. I messed up OLL and had to restart and got a luck double layer skip.


----------



## mafergut (Aug 4, 2016)

*Round 47 - Race to sub 5.0*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo Stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-4
*avg of 12: 4.94 (1/3)*

Time List:
4.91, 5.06, 5.52, 5.60, (3.52), 4.71, 3.64, 4.96, 5.25, (6.54), 4.71, 4.97

Very nice scrambles!!!! I don't think I'll be able to pull 3 like this in a row but, let's enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## aybuck37 (Aug 4, 2016)

I know this is kinda off topic... But how do you reduce lockups on the yupo?


----------



## mafergut (Aug 5, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> I know this is kinda off topic... But how do you reduce lockups on the yupo?


Sorry about the bad joke but I don't really have a better answer than: "buying a weipo" (or other good 2x2)


----------



## kbrune (Aug 5, 2016)

Round 47
To sub 7
Ave: 7.16

6.19, 13.21, 9.45, 9.00, 6.37, 5.34, 4.33, 6.92, 7.29, 7.24, 6.90, 6.85

I'm not sure if I graduated from sub 7 before. But I figured it's been a long time since I touched my 2x2. I may as well do that. Went pretty well. Took 4 solves to get the cob webs off!


----------



## muchacho (Aug 5, 2016)

6.75 was your last average, racing to sub-7:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-x-on-a-2x2.53900/page-15#post-1170123


----------



## muchacho (Aug 6, 2016)

Round 47

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.44

6.704, 7.593, 8.279, 6.049, 8.711, 5.831, 6.121, 6.342, 9.736, 8.919, 10.705, 5.951


----------



## muchacho (Aug 11, 2016)

Sorry, I forgot *

Round 47 results*
Ordway Persyn - sub-5 - 5.022
GenTheThief - sub-4.5 - 4.61
joopsmarko - sub-6 - 5.09 - [3/3]
mafergut - sub-5 - 4.94 - [1/3]
kbrune - sub-7 - 7.16
muchacho - sub-7 - 7.44

Congrats joopsmarko!


----------



## muchacho (Aug 11, 2016)

*Round 48* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. U2 F2 R' F R F2 U' F'
2. F2 R2 F' R U' F R F
3. F2 R F' R2 F U' F R' U'
4. U F' R F' R F' U F' R2 U'
5. F' R2 F' U R' F R2 F U
6. U2 R' U F2 U' F U2 F R2
7. R U2 R F U2 F' U2 F' U'
8. R U' F' R U2 F' R' U' F2
9. U F' R U' R F R' U2 F
10. F' U' R U2 F' R' U' F U2
11. F R' F2 U' F2 U F' R F2
12. R2 U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 12, 2016)

Round: 48
Race to Sub: 4.5
Cube: MoYu LingPo
Method: Varasano/LBL + some CLLs
*Average: 4.01*

1. 3.74
2. 3.43
3. 3.67
4. 3.42
5. (6.00)
6. 5.01
7. (2.79)
8. 5.46
9. 2.86
10. 5.00
11. 2.97
12. 4.48

wtf

That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## joopsmarko (Aug 12, 2016)

Round 48
Sub 5.5
Weipo, Varasano
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-12
avg of 12: 5.15

Time List:
1. 5.14 F2 R U' F U' F R' F' R' U' 
2. (3.49) F R' U R F R F' R2 U' 
3. 6.03 U2 F' U F2 U R U F2 U' 
4. 4.18 U2 R U R F' R2 F R' F2 
5. 5.25 R2 F' U F' U R2 U' F U' 
6. 4.62 U2 R' F U' R2 U' F' U F' 
7. 5.83 R U2 F' R' F U2 R' F2 R 
8. (7.06) R' U2 F R U R2 F R' F2 
9. 5.31 F2 U' F' R2 F2 U F' U2 R 
10. 5.97 R2 F' U2 R2 U R2 U R' U' 
11. 4.72 R' F2 R F2 U2 R' F' U R2 U' 
12. 4.42 U R U F R' F U2 R2 U'


----------



## muchacho (Aug 15, 2016)

Round 48

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 8.766

(21.126), (5.639), 8.664, 6.302, 9.360, 9.023, 7.592, 8.064, 6.504, 9.359, 11.839, 10.958

wtf

That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 15, 2016)

*Round 48 results*
GenTheThief - sub-4.5 - 4.01 [1/3]
joopsmarko - sub-5.5 - 5.15 - [1/3]
muchacho - sub-7 - 8.766


----------



## muchacho (Aug 15, 2016)

*Round 49* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. F2 U2 F R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U'
2. F U2 F' R F' R' U F U2
3. R F2 R F' U2 F R2 U2
4. U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F2 R' U'
5. F' R' U F2 U' F2 U' F U2
6. R' U F' R F2 R U F2 U
7. R2 U' F' U2 R U R' U2
8. F U2 R F2 R U' F R2 U
9. R U R F2 R F2 R2 U'
10. F R F' R' U F2 U2
11. F2 R' U R' U F U R2 F2
12. R' U2 R F' R U2 R U R'


----------



## joopsmarko (Aug 19, 2016)

Round 49
Race to sub 5.5
Moyu Weipo--------Varasano

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-19
avg of 12: 5.23

Time List:
1. (8.57) U F2 R' F2 U2 F U F U' 
2. 6.12 F' U' R2 F R' U2 R F U' 
3. 4.25 R' F' R2 U' F U' R2 F U' 
4. 5.31 R F2 R' F R F' U' R' U2 
5. 5.81 R F' R F' U R U2 R' U' 
6. 6.37 U F2 U R' F' U' F R U2 
7. 5.72 F' R2 F' R U' F2 U R2 U' R' 
8. 5.46 F U2 F' U' R' U2 R U' F2 
9. 5.28 F2 R' F' U F' U F2 R F' 
10. 4.17 U F2 R U' R' F U2 F2 U' 
11. (3.66) U' R' F U' F' U2 F U2 R' U' 
12. 3.80 R F' U R2 U F' R F R

Those last three solves felt good, the rest felt really sluggish


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 20, 2016)

Round: 48
Race to Sub: 4.5
Cube: MoYu LingPo
Method: Varasano/LBL + some CLLs
*Average: 4.56*

1. (6.33) Forgot to predict first layer bar
2. 5.15
3. 5.03
4. 4.12
5. 4.11
6. 2.44 Wooo
7. 4.73
8. 5.69 Fumbled cube during PBL
9. 4.32
10. 4.98
11. (2.21)
12. 4.99

Bad start killed the average.


----------



## Julio R. (Aug 20, 2016)

Round: 49
Race to sub: 6
Cube: LingPo
Method: Ortega
Average: 6.27
Lucky scrambles or something, I average 7.5


----------



## muchacho (Aug 20, 2016)

Round 49

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.937

7.927, 10.560, (3.976), 7.201, 5.569, 6.160, (13.677), 7.871, 11.359, 7.191, 6.309, 9.223


----------



## mafergut (Aug 20, 2016)

*Round 49 - Race to sub 5.0*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo Stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-20
*avg of 12: 5.14*

Time List:
5.29, 5.61, 4.66, 5.62, 4.78, 4.52, 4.40, 5.91, (3.51), 5.18, 5.34, (6.07)

No way I would do two in a row and much less after two weeks without practising 2x2. Back to square one


----------



## muchacho (Aug 23, 2016)

*Round 49 results*
joopsmarko - sub-5.5 - 5.23 - [2/3]
GenTheThief - sub-4.5 - 4.56
Julio R. - sub-6 - 6.27
muchacho - sub-7 - 7.937
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.14


----------



## muchacho (Aug 23, 2016)

*Round 50* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. F' U F2 R U' R' U' R U'
2. R F U' R' U' F U2 R
3. F U2 F2 R U' F' U R
4. R F2 R' F2 U' R' U2 R F'
5. U2 F2 U' F' R U' R2 U R U'
6. F R F2 R U2 F U R2 U'
7. U' F' R F2 R F U' F2 R' U'
8. F2 U2 R' F U F2 R' U2 F'
9. F2 U' F2 R F R' F R'
10. U2 F U' R2 U' F2 U R F2
11. U2 R2 F U' R U2 F2 R' F'
12. F' U R' U R2 U F U2 R


----------



## mafergut (Aug 24, 2016)

*Round 50 - Race to sub 5.0*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo Stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-24
*avg of 12: 5.07*

Time List:
4.82, 4.61, 4.30, (6.84+), 5.76, 5.39, 4.99, 5.51, 4.89, (4.09), 5.21, 5.18

The +2 was an incorrect AUF. Without that I would have gotten a 4.98, just barely sub-5. I warmed up using the Kungfu Yuehun I just bought (including the weekly comp scrambles). It is a really nice cube but it is a bit fast and loose out of the box so I went back to my Weipo for the average. I will have to set it up, though, as it has main potential.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 25, 2016)

Round 50

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.575

6.927, 7.471, 6.143, 7.105, 7.952, 8.552, 11.503, 6.528, 6.319, 7.255, (14.776), (5.174)


----------



## muchacho (Aug 30, 2016)

*Round 50 results*
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.07
muchacho - sub-7 - 7.575


----------



## muchacho (Aug 30, 2016)

*Round 51* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. U2 R F2 U2 R' F R' F2 R
2. R U' R U2 R U2 R' F R2
3. R' U' R2 U' R U' F R2 F'
4. F2 U2 R' U R2 U F2 R' F'
5. U2 F' U R2 U F U2 R'
6. U R2 U' F' R U' R F2 U2
7. F R' U' R' U R2 F2 U2 F' U'
8. U2 R U' F2 U R' F U'
9. R' U' F U2 R2 U' R' U' F
10. R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R
11. U2 R' F R' U2 R F2 R U
12. R U2 R F U2 F U' F R


----------



## mafergut (Aug 30, 2016)

muchacho said:


> *Round 50 results*
> mafergut - sub-5 - 5.07
> muchacho - sub-7 - 7.575


We've been left on our own this week


----------



## Aysha (Aug 30, 2016)

mafergut said:


> We've been left on our own this week



I didn't realize that there's a 2x2 race! Definitely joining this one as well


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 1, 2016)

Round: 51
Race to Sub: 4.5
Cube: MoYu LingPo
Method: Varasano/LBL + some CLLs
*Average: 4.30*

1. 4.87
2. 4.29
3. (1.83)
4. (5.57)
5. 4.43
6. 4.23
7. 4.06
8. 4.48
9. 4.51
10. 3.91
11. 4.61
12. 3.60

Only 3/10 of these solves were over 4.5, so that's comforting.
Surprisingly, most of this was Varasano, as opposed to LBL.
I want to get a weipo really bad.


----------



## Awder (Sep 1, 2016)

Round 51
Race to sub 7
Method: Ortega
Cube: Wittwo v1
Average: 6.59
Times: (9.94), 7.14, 6.31, 8.15, 6.60, 6.29, 6.25, 6.31, 5.29, 6.56, (4.99), 7.00


----------



## mafergut (Sep 1, 2016)

*Round 51 - Race to sub 5.0*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo Stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-1
*avg of 12: 5.04*

Time List:
4.90, 5.32, 5.23, 5.57, 5.06, 4.86, (6.51), 4.14, (4.12), 5.87, 4.57, 4.85

Another close call. Despite the failure I'm quite happy with the avg, more specifically with the mental recovery after the fail on the 7th solve. Not quite sub-5 yet but now almost all averages are clearly sub-5.5 and this looked like impossible just a couple months ago. I think I just need to devote some weeks to 2x2 practise focusing on OLL prediction, which I still find difficult for most non-trivial faces. That and a bit of PBL alg drill.


----------



## Aysha (Sep 2, 2016)

Round: 51
Racing to Sub: 7
Method: LBL 
Cube: Dayan 2x2

Average of 12: 7.73

Times:
1. 8.10
2. (5.86)
3. 9.77
4. 8.73
5. 6.17
6. 8.22
7. 6.45
8. 8.15
9. 8.07
10. 7.62
11. (DNF)
12. 6.11


----------



## muchacho (Sep 5, 2016)

Round 51

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 7.294

5.391, (5.280), 6.240, (19.727), 7.303, 6.552, 7.075, 7.735, 10.943, 6.639, 9.512, 5.559


----------



## muchacho (Sep 6, 2016)

*Round 51 results*
GenTheThief - sub-4.5 - 4.30 [1/3]
Awder - sub-7 - 6.59 [1/3]
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.04
Aysha - sub-7 - 7.73
muchacho - sub-7 - 7.294


----------



## muchacho (Sep 6, 2016)

*Round 52* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. F2 U2 R F U2 R F2 R' U'
2. F U F R2 U F' U2 R' U
3. R' F' U F R' U F' U2 R' U'
4. U F2 U' R U R2 U F
5. U F2 U' R2 U F' U F2 R'
6. F2 U' R2 U2 F U' R' U2
7. R2 U' F2 U R' F R' U R2
8. F U2 R' U' F' U2 R F2
9. U' F' U2 F2 U' F R U'
10. F2 R2 F' U' R U' F'
11. U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R U2
12. U' R U F' R2 U' R U F2


----------



## jojo1189 (Sep 10, 2016)

Round 52
Race to sub 17 (my last average was 17.03, and then I got a wrist injury)
Adapted CFOP method (I couldnt find a better name for it)
Yuxin Kylin cube

Average: 17.19

20.55, 17.86, 14.74, 14.84, 17.12, (21.67), 17.94, 18.02, 17.91, 15.71, 17.19, (13.20)


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2016)

Round: 52
Racing to Sub: 7
Method: LBL 
Cube: Dayan 2x2

Average of 12: 7.08

Times:
1. 8.56
2. (9.04)
3. 8.30
4. 7.46
5. 7.92
6. 5.37
7. 6.97
8. 7.76
9. 5.47
10. (4.82)
11. 7.82
12. 5.24


----------



## muchacho (Sep 12, 2016)

Round 52

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 6.700 [1/3]

11.895, 7.486, 6.152, 7.815, 6.671, (4.735), 5.614, 5.505, 6.049, 4.944, 4.872, (13.504)


----------



## muchacho (Sep 12, 2016)

*Round 52 results*
jojo1189 - sub-17 - 17.19
Aysha - sub-7 - 7.08
muchacho - sub-7 - 6.700 [1/3]


----------



## muchacho (Sep 12, 2016)

*Round 53* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
R U F2 U' R F2 U' F R
U' F2 U2 F' U F R' U2 R2
U' R2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 U R' U2
F2 U F' U2 F' R U' F R
R' F2 U F2 U F R2 F' R2 U2
R2 U2 F' R' F U2 R2 F
F R' F2 R U' R U' F2 R2 U2
U R2 U' F U' R F2 R F2
F2 U2 F R2 F R' F2 R' U
U' R2 U' R' F' U F2 U R' U2
F' U' F R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2
U2 R F' U2 F' U F' R'


----------



## mafergut (Sep 13, 2016)

*Round 53 - Race to sub 5.0*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo Stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-13
*avg of 12: 5.36*

Time List:
4.71, (6.53), 5.24, 4.93, 6.43, 5.73, (4.08), 5.86, 5.10, 4.95, 5.22, 5.37

Bad average this time. Sorry that I missed the race last week but I've been cubing less and less lately and I didn't find time to really warm up and do the solves in optimal conditions. Even today I did almost no warmup but I'm not going to blame the failure onto that.


----------



## muchacho (Sep 18, 2016)

Round 53

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 6.696 [2/3]

7.444, 7.446, (5.385), 6.160, 7.671, 5.816, 7.616, 5.415, 5.633, 6.864, (10.057), 6.904


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm going to post soon, don't close the round yet!

EDIT:
Round 53
Race to sub-4.5
Cube: MoYu WiePo
Method: Varasano/CLL
*Average: 4.05*

1. 4.72
2. (8.20)
3. 4.51
4. 3.16
5. 4.79
6. 4.50
7. (2.70)
8. 4.39
9. 2.86
10. 3.42
11. 3.83
12. 4.31

Managed to pull it together by the end. My new Wiepo is a beast; I haven't even set it up yet. Full CLL soon should be also. L S/AS left to learn but I still need to get faster at recog for the other sets.


----------



## muchacho (Sep 18, 2016)

ok, but don't worry, I'm usually a day late to close the round... and even after I have posted the results anyone is welcome to post their times and I would just add them.


----------



## Aysha (Sep 19, 2016)

Round: 53
Racing to Sub: 7
Method: LBL 
Cube: Yuxin White 2x2

Average of 12: 7.87

Times:
1. 8.68
2. (10.90)
3. 9.42
4. 6.92
5. 10.29
6. 6.49
7. 5.81
8. (5.39)
9. 8.87
10. 7.12
11. 6.18
12. 9.01


----------



## muchacho (Sep 20, 2016)

*Round 53 results*
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.36
muchacho - sub-7 - 6.696 [2/3]
GenTheThief - sub-4.5 - 4.05 [2/3]
Aysha - sub-7 - 7.87


----------



## muchacho (Sep 20, 2016)

*Round 54* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. U R' F2 U F R2 U F' U2
2. R' F' R U R' F U' F2 R U2
3. F U2 F' U F2 U' R'
4. R U2 F' R2 F R2 U' F U' R'
5. R U2 F' U' F2 U F' R U
6. R2 F' R F' U R' U' R U' R'
7. U2 R' U R2 F' R F' R' U2
8. U' R2 U2 F U' F U2 R2 F'
9. R' F' U F2 U F' R2 F' U
10. U' F2 U' R U' F' R F'
11. F2 U' F' U' R F R' U2 F U'
12. U2 F2 U' F' R' F R F2 U2

---

Round 54

Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega

Average: 5.778 [3/3] Finally!!!

5.715, 5.193, 5.744, 4.393, 4.521, 7.471, 4.928, 5.722, 7.407, 6.689, (4.332), (9.398)


----------



## kbrune (Sep 26, 2016)

Round 54
Sub 6.5
Ave: 6.36

6.41, 5.84, 6.39, 5.60, 6.02, 5.35, 8.52, 5.44, 7.61, 8.71, 6.24, 5.53


----------



## muchacho (Sep 27, 2016)

*Round 54 results*
muchacho - sub-7 - 5.778 [3/3]
kbrune - sub-6.5 - 6.36 [1/3]


----------



## muchacho (Sep 27, 2016)

*Round 55* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
U R' U R' U' F2 U F2 R2
R' U R F2 U R2 U F2 R'
F R2 U2 R F' R F' U F2 U'
R U' R' F' U2 R U2 F'
F R' U R2 F2 U' F R2 U2
R' F' R U' F' U R2 U2 F2
F' U2 R U' R2 F U F2 R' U'
F R2 F' R2 F' R' F U'
F U2 R' F' U2 F U' R U'
F R U2 F2 R F U2 F2 R' U'
U' F' R2 U F' U F' R' U2
U2 R2 F U' R F2 U F' U


----------



## kbrune (Sep 27, 2016)

Round 55
Sub 6.5
Ave: 6.62

8.38, 7.18, 6.26, 7.32, 7.31, 5.44, 5.98, 5.57, 4.42, 7.21, 7.97, 5.93

Shouldn't have have gone right into this after doing race for 5x5 lol. Ah well. Not bad anyway.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 27, 2016)

Racing to sub 3 using CLL/Anti-CLL
1. (1.545)
2. 2.432
3. 3.104 
4. 3.472
5. 4.320 
6. 2.881
7. 3.392 
8. (5.456) 
9. 2.696
10. 2.376 
11. 4.920 
12. 2.016 
Ao12= 3.161
this average should've been better...
Cube: Yuehun


----------



## Aysha (Oct 2, 2016)

Round: 55
Racing to Sub: 7
Method: LBL 
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Average of 12: 7.86

Times:
1. 6.02
2. 8.36
3. 6.06
4. (10.27)
5. 8.39
6. 10.12
7. 6.41
8. 7.70
9. 6.97
10. (5.88)
11. 8.84
12. 9.73


----------



## muchacho (Oct 3, 2016)

Round 55

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Average: 6.849

7.071, (4.344), 6.929, 7.639, 8.216, 6.576, 8.504, 4.871, (9.184), 6.864, 6.104, 5.720


----------



## muchacho (Oct 3, 2016)

*Round 55 results*
kbrune - sub-6.5 - 6.62
gateway cuber - sub-3 - 3.161
Aysha - sub-7 - 7.86
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.849


----------



## muchacho (Oct 3, 2016)

*Round 56 *(Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. U2 F U' R' U F2 R' U2 F'
2. R F R2 U' F U2 F U R
3. U2 F2 R2 U' R U R' F2 U2
4. F R2 U2 R' F' U' F R'
5. R' F2 U F' U R2 F R' U'
6. U' F U' R2 U' R U F' U'
7. F R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2
8. R' F R F' R' U2 R' U R
9. U F' U R2 U F2 U' R U'
10. U R' F2 R F' U R' U R' U2
11. R U' F U2 R U2 R U2 F'
12. U' F U2 F' R2 F R2 F R'


----------



## G2013 (Oct 3, 2016)

Round 56 - Race to sub 2.5
Method: EG
Cube: MoYu LingPo

1. U2 F U' R' U F2 R' U2 F' 2.27
2. R F R2 U' F U2 F U R (2.04)
3. U2 F2 R2 U' R U R' F2 U2 3.19
4. F R2 U2 R' F' U' F R' 3.35
5. R' F2 U F' U R2 F R' U' 2.23
6. U' F U' R2 U' R U F' U' (8.25) (failed EGing)
7. F R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 2.49
8. R' F R F' R' U2 R' U R 2.76
9. U F' U R2 U F2 U' R U' 2.65
10. U R' F2 R F' U R' U R' U2 2.50
11. R U' F U2 R U2 R U2 F' 2.43
12. U' F U2 F' R2 F R2 F R' 4.55 (failed EGing once again dammit)

Avg of 12: 2.84. This is disgusting.


----------



## muchacho (Oct 9, 2016)

Round 56

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega/CMLL
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Average: 6.305 [1/3]

5.488, (4.976), 6.592, 6.967, 6.031, (10.462), 6.159, 6.879, 6.185, 5.680, 7.400, 5.671


----------



## kbrune (Oct 10, 2016)

Round 56
Sub 6.5
Ave: 6.69

6.43, 7.85, 6.25, 6.32, 6.34, 6.05, 5.20, 5.60, 7.25, 7.76, 8.65, 7.01


----------



## muchacho (Oct 10, 2016)

*Round 56 results*
G2013 - sub-2.5 - 2.84
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.305 [1/3]
kbrune - sub-6.5 - 6.69


----------



## muchacho (Oct 10, 2016)

*Round 57* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. R2 F2 R F2 R F' R F' U2
2. R F U' R U' F2 U F2
3. F' U R' U2 R F U2 R' U'
4. R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U F2
5. F2 U2 R' F' U2 F U' R2 U'
6. R U R2 U R' U F' U' R
7. U R' U' R F U' R2 U' R
8. U' F U2 F U2 F R' F' U2
9. U2 F2 R2 U' F R2 U2 F' R' U'
10. U' F2 R U F2 R' F R2 F2 R' U'
11. F' U' F2 U2 F' R' F' R2 F2 U2
12. R F U2 R2 U' F' R F


----------



## mafergut (Oct 11, 2016)

I just want to apologize, David @muchacho for not being able to participate lately in your 2x2 race but, as I have probably commented in the oldies thread, I'm very busy with work until December and studying for a technical certification so, even on weekends I have very little time to cube. I hope when I have again more time in December I will not be 1-2sec slower and have to start all over again.


----------



## muchacho (Oct 11, 2016)

Don't worry, and good luck


----------



## muchacho (Oct 14, 2016)

Round 57

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Average: 6.815

5.383, 6.616, 8.815, 6.257, (9.734), 6.504, 5.632, 8.095, (5.040), 7.359, 6.183, 7.312


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

Time List:
1. 2.89 
2. 3.70 
3. 3.48 
4. 2.95 
5. 3.12 
6. 3.34 
7. 3.00 
8. 2.76 
9. 2.36 
10. 3.04 
11. DNF(0.75) 
12. 2.45 
Ao12: 3.08
The dnf was this super weird timer glitch the time was like 2.7 something but it registered as 0.75. really weird, I kinda salty cause that probably cost me sub 3 avg

EDIT: just realized there were no sup-3 singles! That's a first in an Ao12!


----------



## muchacho (Oct 17, 2016)

*Round 57 results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.815
gateway cuber - sub-3 - 3.08


----------



## muchacho (Oct 17, 2016)

*Round 58* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. 4.407 R2 U2 R' U F2 R F2 U' R' U'
2. 5.329 R U F' U F' U' F2 U2
3. 5.536 R2 U R' U F U2 R' U R
4. 7.247 F2 R' F U F' R F' U F' U'
5. 6.817 R' F2 U' F R2 U' R U' R U'
6. 4.840 R' F2 R2 F' U F' U F
7. 5.431 R2 U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R' U
8. 6.127 R2 U' R F' U F U2 F R'
9. 7.399 R2 F U' R F U2 R2
10. 6.249 R2 F' R F' R' U2 R' F2 R U'
11. 8.680 R U F' R2 U F' U2 F2 U'
12. 8.369 R F' R U2 R' F U' F

Ao12: 6.334 [1/3]


----------



## kbrune (Oct 17, 2016)

Round 58
Sub 6.50
Ave: 6.58

5.39, 8.01, 4.74, 6.54, 7.14, 5.51, 5.58, 8.83, 7.13, 11.08, 5.92, 5.74


----------



## mafergut (Oct 21, 2016)

*Round 58 - Race to sub 5:00*
Cube: Moyu Weipo
Method: Ortega / Varasano

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-21
*avg of 12: 5.54*

Time List:
1. 5.08 R2 U2 R' U F2 R F2 U' R' U'
2. 5.03 R U F' U F' U' F2 U2
3. (4.58) R2 U R' U F U2 R' U R
4. 5.76 F2 R' F U F' R F' U F' U'
5. 6.63 R' F2 U' F R2 U' R U' R U'
6. 5.24 R' F2 R2 F' U F' U F
7. 6.15 R2 U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R' U
8. (DNF(7.56)) R2 U' R F' U F U2 F R'
9. 5.16 R2 F U' R F U2 R2
10. 6.11 R2 F' R F' R' U2 R' F2 R U'
11. 5.05 R U F' R2 U F' U2 F2 U'
12. 5.17 R F' R U2 R' F U' F

Hey! I found time to do the average but did very little warm-up and, oh boy! after more than one month without even touching a 2x2 my fingers felt like wood and the algs wouldn't want to flow in the first solves during the warm-up. Not bad at all given the circumstances


----------



## muchacho (Oct 25, 2016)

*Round 58 results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.334 [1/3]
kbrune - sub-6.5 - 6.58
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.54


----------



## muchacho (Oct 25, 2016)

*Round 59* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. R F2 R U F U2 R' F2
2. F2 U R2 U R' U F U
3. R2 F2 R F' R2 F U2 F' U2
4. F' U R2 U' F2 R' U' F2 R2
5. F' U2 R' F' R' U F' U
6. F' U2 R F' R' F2 R' U' R' U2
7. F R F' U' F2 U2 F' R' U'
8. U2 R2 U F2 U R' U2 F' U
9. U2 R' F2 U R' U F' R2
10. F U F' R U2 R' U2 R' U'
11. F R' U' R F2 U' R F2 R2
12. U F2 R' F' R F2 R2 U' F'

---

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.888



Spoiler



1. 4.128 R F2 R U F U2 R' F2
2. 7.168 F2 U R2 U R' U F U
3. 4.648 R2 F2 R F' R2 F U2 F' U2
4. 12.328 F' U R2 U' F2 R' U' F2 R2
5. 13.063 F' U2 R' F' R' U F' U
6. 5.807 F' U2 R F' R' F2 R' U' R' U2
7. 6.880 F R F' U' F2 U2 F' R' U'
8. 6.289 U2 R2 U F2 U R' U2 F' U
9. 7.960 U2 R' F2 U R' U F' R2
10. 5.767 F U F' R U2 R' U2 R' U'
11. 6.000 F R' U' R F2 U' R F2 R2
12. 6.040 U F2 R' F' R F2 R2 U' F'

Arrgh, there were easy scrambles


----------



## mafergut (Oct 25, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Arrgh, there were easy scrambles



Sorry about those two consecutive sup-10. That was the only reason you didn't get sub-6.5 this time but your are already there so you'll get it next time.

Sorry for absentmindedly writting this post in Spanish the 1st time  I mean sorry to everybody else in the forum, I know you understand Spanish, hehehe.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 29, 2016)

Round 59
Race to Sub-8
Method: Ortega/CFOP
Cube: Shengshou

*Ao12: 8.74*

1. 8.21
2. 9.86
3. 8.72
4. 8.07
5. 7.45
6. 10.94
7. 9.15
8. 9.05
9. (11.21)
10. 6.59
11. 9.37
12. (4.81)

It's been a while since I've done the 2x2. Not a bad average though.


----------



## Torch (Oct 29, 2016)

Round 59
Race to sub-3.5
Cube: Dayan
Method: CLL
(2.88), 3.59, (5.96), 3.56, 4.98, 3.48, 3.87, 3.67, 3.07, 3.89, 3.01, 3.48 = 3.66 average

Counting 4.9


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi everyone, I like to see how far this thread has come!
Round 59
Race to sub-4
Cube: Dayan
Method: LBL/CLL
Average: *3.90*
Time List:
1. (2.60) 
2. 4.47 
3. (6.14) 
4. 4.08 
5. 4.08 
6. 4.69 
7. 3.87 
8. 3.57 
9. 3.06 
10. 3.93 
11. 4.34 
12. 2.87 

1/3


----------



## mafergut (Oct 30, 2016)

*Round 59 - Race to sub 5:00*
Cube: Moyu Weipo
Method: Ortega / Varasano

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-30
*avg of 12: 4.83 (1/3)*

Time List:
4.90, 4.18, 4.64, 4.39, 5.39, 5.36, 4.67, 4.72, 5.24, (5.51), 4.71, (4.17)

Very nice scrambles and consistent average. Worst time 5.51 must be a 1st-timer for me in an Ao12. Also 0.01 off my PB Ao12.


----------



## kbrune (Oct 31, 2016)

Round 59
To sub 6.5

Ave: 6.16

7.25, 6.49, 5.02, 5.82, 7.50, 6.87, 5.10, 6.91, 5.85, 4.27, 4.76, 8.38

Can't complain about this one. Havent been practicing much


----------



## muchacho (Oct 31, 2016)

*Round 59 results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.888
CornerCutter - sub-8 - 8.74
Torch - sub-3.5 - 3.66
ViliusRibinskas - sub-4 - 3.90 [1/3]
mafergut - sub-5 - 4.83 [1/3]
kbrune - sub-6.5 - 6.16 [1/3]


----------



## muchacho (Oct 31, 2016)

*Round 60* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. F U2 F R U2 F U
2. U F2 R' F R' U R U' F2 U'
3. F2 U F2 R' F U2 F' R
4. U F U2 R' U' F U2 F R'
5. R F2 U' R' F U' F2 U2
6. R2 U F' U' R2 F U R
7. F U' R2 U R F2 U R2
8. R2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F U2
9. F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U' R'
10. U F' U F U2 F R2 F U
11. R2 F' U F' U F' U R' F' U2
12. U F U2 R' F2 R' F2 R


----------



## Torch (Oct 31, 2016)

Round 60
Cube: Dayan
Method: CLL 
2.69, 3.24, 3.98, 3.83, (2.52), 4.48, 4.26, 3.11, 4.27, 3.88, 4.13, (5.23) = 3.79


----------



## muchacho (Nov 5, 2016)

Round 60

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega/CMLL
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Average: 8.080

13.815, 9.028, (29.062), 8.167, 4.807, 6.594, 5.327, 4.792, 6.022, 5.824, 14.960, 6.257

Six sub-6.5, but worst attempt ever


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 6, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 60
Race to sub-8
Method: Ortega/CFOP

*Ao12: 8.58
*
1. 8.14
2. 7.70
3. 8.50
4. 10.07
5. 8.70
6. (11.03)
7. 8.89
8. 6.76
9. (6.35)
10. 9.76
11. 8.03
12. 9.27

I'm going to get a new cube soon, this one doesn't corner cut at all!


----------



## Garrett C. (Nov 6, 2016)

Round 60

Race to sub-6
Method: Ortega/CLL/LBL
Cube: KungFu YueHun

1.(9.38)
2.5.34
3.5.34
4.5.05
5.(3.70) 
6.6.27
7.6.79
8.6.20 (could have been sub 4 but miss 1looked oll)
9.6.54
10.6.54
11.8.69
12.5.94
Average:7.20 (fail)



wow look at solves 2 and 3, and look at solves 9 and 10


----------



## muchacho (Nov 9, 2016)

*Round 60 results*
Torch - sub-3.5 - 3.79
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 8.080
CornerCutter - sub-8 - 8.58
Garrett C. - sub-6 - 7.20


----------



## muchacho (Nov 9, 2016)

*Round 61* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. U' F' R2 F' U' R2 U F2 U
2. R' U2 R' U F' R U2 R' U
3. U R2 U R' U' F' U R2 U
4. U2 R U2 F R2 F R2 U' R'
5. F R U F R2 U2 R' U2 R U'
6. U' R U' F U' F R U2 F2
7. U2 F U' F U R F' U' R'
8. F R2 U2 R' F2 R U' R
9. F R F' U' F R2 U2 F' R' U
10. F2 R2 F' R U2 R' F2 U F' U'
11. R F' U R2 F' U F' R F U2
12. F R2 U' F R' U2 R F' R2


----------



## muchacho (Nov 9, 2016)

Round 61

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Average: 6.176

5.424, 6.864, 7.726, 6.424, (3.983), 5.960, 7.680, 5.440, 11.031, 5.689, 4.871, 5.688


----------



## kbrune (Nov 10, 2016)

Round 61
To sub 6.5
Ave: 6.68

5.74, 7.29, 7.85, 4.39, 4.04, 5.16, 7.41, 6.27, 6.45, 7.40, 8.86, 9.94

Lost it on those last 2 solves! Next time.


----------



## muchacho (Nov 15, 2016)

*Round 61 results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.176 [1/3]
kbrune - sub-6.5 - 6.68


----------



## muchacho (Nov 15, 2016)

*Round 62* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. R' F U2 R F R2 F R2 F2 U2
2. R2 F2 U' F' U F' U R2 U2
3. R2 U R' F' U' R2 F R2
4. R U R F R' F2 R2 U F' U'
5. R U' F2 R F U2 F R F2
6. F2 U2 R' F' R2 F R' F U'
7. F2 U2 R U F U' F' U F'
8. R' F' U2 R F' R2 F R2
9. R' F U' F2 U F' R' U2 R
10. F' R U' R F2 R F' U
11. R2 F' R2 F' R' F2 U R' U'
12. F U2 F U2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U2


----------



## muchacho (Nov 15, 2016)

Round 62

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Average: 7.66

6.328, 5.680, 10.392, 5.119, 6.856, 6.689, 5.296, 6.327, 17.248, (DNF), (3.656), 6.671


----------



## kbrune (Nov 15, 2016)

Round 62
Sub 6.5
Ave: 6.89

6.78, 6.44, 7.51, 7.24, 9.32, 6.43, 7.77, 6.60, 6.95, 6.49, 4.03, 6.73


----------



## muchacho (Nov 22, 2016)

*Round 62 results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.66
kbrune - sub-6.5 - 6.89


----------



## muchacho (Nov 22, 2016)

*Round 63* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. U R2 F2 U R U2 F' U R U
2. F R2 U F' U R2 F' R U
3. U R U' F2 R' U R
4. F' R U2 F2 R2 F' R U2
5. F' U2 F R' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U'
6. F' R2 F U2 F U2 R U' R2
7. R2 F2 U' F R' U F' R F2
8. U' F R2 F U R2 U F2
9. F2 R' U R' F R' F2
10. F' U2 F U2 F2 U' R' U' R2
11. R U2 F' R U' R F' R2 F2
12. R2 U F2 U F' U R' F2 R2


----------



## muchacho (Nov 22, 2016)

Round 63

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Average: 6.480 [1/3]

5.423, 4.790, (20.055), 6.113, 7.439, 6.345, 6.503, 5.624, 11.337, 5.119, (3.368), 6.111


----------



## kbrune (Nov 23, 2016)

Round 63
Sub 6.5
Ave: 6.28

4.84, 10.36, 6.22, 8.13, 7.83, 5.14, 8.86, 3.98, 5.29, 5.85, 4.33, 6.26


----------



## muchacho (Nov 29, 2016)

*Round 63 results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.480 [1/3]
kbrune - sub-6.5 - 6.28 [1/3]


----------



## muchacho (Nov 29, 2016)

*Round 64* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. R2 U2 F U' F U' R' F2
2. R' F' U' R F2 U2 R U
3. F2 U R2 F' R U' F U R2 U'
4. U2 F U' F2 U' R' U2 R
5. U F' R' F2 U F' R U'
6. F U2 F' U R U2 F2 R2 U'
7. R' F2 U2 R F U2 R2 F' U
8. R2 U' F R2 F' R F' U' F2
9. U F2 R U' F' U F2 U2
10. U' R' F2 U R' F2 R' F' R U2
11. R' F U2 F U F2 R2 F' U'
12. U R F' R' F' U2 F2 R2


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 1, 2016)

Round 64
Race to Sub-8

*Ao12: 
*
1. 7.32
2. (4.48)
3. 8.06 
4. 8.81
5. (10.60)
6. 10.04
7. 8.30
8. 9.65
9. 8.20
10. 7.70
11. 9.30
12. 8.91


----------



## muchacho (Dec 3, 2016)

Round 64

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Average: 7.512

7.12, 5.82, 5.18, 7.24, 8.39, 6.86, 12.42, (15.89), 7.52, 5.90, (5.06), 8.67


----------



## mafergut (Dec 3, 2016)

*Round 64* - Race to sub 5:00
Cube: Moyu Weipo
Method: Ortega / Varasano

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-3
*avg of 12: 5.28 (0/3)*

Time List:
1. 5.28 R2 U2 F U' F U' R' F2 
2. 5.32 R' F' U' R F2 U2 R U 
3. 5.31 F2 U R2 F' R U' F U R2 U' 
4. 5.96 U2 F U' F2 U' R' U2 R 
5. 5.40 U F' R' F2 U F' R U' 
6. 4.98 F U2 F' U R U2 F2 R2 U' 
7. (3.98) R' F2 U2 R F U2 R2 F' U 
8. 5.43 R2 U' F R2 F' R F' U' F2 
9. (6.02) U F2 R U' F' U F2 U2 
10. 5.02 U' R' F2 U R' F2 R' F' R U2 
11. 4.36 R' F U2 F U F2 R2 F' U' 
12. 5.74 U R F' R' F' U2 F2 R2

Well, not bad at all after so much time without practising but not good enough for sub-5. Very consistent, which is nice, but I have lost a bit of speed so I will need to keep trying.


----------



## thecuber3 (Dec 4, 2016)

Round 64- Race to sub-3.5
ao12: 4.23
1. 3.50 
2. 5.44 
3. 3.97 
4. (5.66) 
5. 4.68 
6. 3.86 
7. 3.98 
8. 4.14 
9. 4.61 
10. 3.65 
11. (2.35) 
12. 4.47


----------



## kbrune (Dec 5, 2016)

Round 64
To sub 6.5
Ave: 6.83

6.33, 5.86, 6.62, 7.61, 6.32, 5.91, 6.27, 6.71, 7.01, 5.71, 9.67, 10.45

Blew it on the last 2 solves! Messed up PBL and forgot my first colour respectively.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 5, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Round 64
> To sub 6.5
> Ave: 6.83
> 
> ...


Forgetting the bottom face colour or whether I had a bar/diag swap/layer are the most frequent reasons I blow 2x2 solves.


----------



## kbrune (Dec 6, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Forgetting the bottom face colour or whether I had a bar/diag swap/layer are the most frequent reasons I blow 2x2 solves.



Same here. Only add finger jams to the list. My fine motor skills often fail me in 2x2. Some algs should be way faster then they are for me. Example. R U' R F2 R' U R' (I think this is the alg) where you have a bar on top and diag bottom. it's such an easy alg yet I can't execute it fast. There's always a huge pause at F2. Similar issues on other algs. Prime example as well is the PBL I messed up. It's where top layer is solved. bottom bar on left. Such a fast alg when I nail it but I often fumble through it.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 6, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Same here. Only add finger jams to the list. My fine motor skills often fail me in 2x2. Some algs should be way faster then they are for me. Example. R U' R F2 R' U R' (I think this is the alg) where you have a bar on top and diag bottom. it's such an easy alg yet I can't execute it fast. There's always a huge pause at F2. Similar issues on other algs. Prime example as well is the PBL I messed up. It's where top layer is solved. bottom bar on left. Such a fast alg when I nail it but I often fumble through it.


The alg you mention doesn't flow well for me either and the one for the mirror case is even worse (I do it like L D' L F2 L' D L'). The top solved and bottom bar on left ("bottom T-perm") is also one of my favorites but I fumble it once in a while too.

Sent from my Nexus 4 with Tapatalk


----------



## DELToS (Dec 7, 2016)

Racing to sub-4.5, current average is ~4.9
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-6
avg of 12: 4.58

Time List:
1. (7.96) R2 U2 F U' F U' R' F2 
2. 4.32 R' F' U' R F2 U2 R U 
3. 4.99 F2 U R2 F' R U' F U R2 U' 
4. 4.22 U2 F U' F2 U' R' U2 R 
5. 4.73 U F' R' F2 U F' R U' 
6. (3.45) F U2 F' U R U2 F2 R2 U' 
7. 4.17 R' F2 U2 R F U2 R2 F' U 
8. 3.70 R2 U' F R2 F' R F' U' F2 
9. 3.96 U F2 R U' F' U F2 U2 
10. 4.31 U' R' F2 U R' F2 R' F' R U2 
11. 7.04 R' F U2 F U F2 R2 F' U' 
12. 4.30 U R F' R' F' U2 F2 R2

Messed up an easy case on the first solve :/


----------



## muchacho (Dec 7, 2016)

*Round 64 results*
CornerCutter - sub-8 - 8.63
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.512
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.28
thecuber3 - sub-3.5 - 4.23
kbrune - sub-6.5 - 6.83
DELToS - sub-4.5 - 4.58


----------



## muchacho (Dec 7, 2016)

*Round 65* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. F' U' R' U2 F U' R2 F2 U'
2. F U' R U R' U2 F' R U
3. F2 U2 R F R' U R' F2 U'
4. F U F2 R' F2 R U' F' R U'
5. R' U2 R' U R2 F' U2 R' F'
6. F R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' F U'
7. R2 F2 R U2 F U F2 R' U'
8. U' F' U2 F' R2 F2
9. F U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2
10. R' F2 U2 F U' F U2
11. U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U R2 U'
12. U R' F' U2 R U2 R U


----------



## thecuber3 (Dec 7, 2016)

muchacho said:


> *Round 65* (Round ends when Sunday ends)
> 
> *Scrambles:*
> 1. U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' B' R' U F' L D' F' U' R' D U2
> ...



I think those are for 3x3x3...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho (Dec 7, 2016)

Oops, fixed.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 7, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 65
Race to Sub-8
[1/3]
*
Ao12: 7.35
*
1. 8.70
2. (10.34)
3. 7.18
4. 4.90
5. 8.89
6. 7.22
7. 8.47
8. 4.50
9. (4.15)
10. 7.09
11. 8.95
12. 7.52


----------



## DELToS (Dec 8, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-7
avg of 12: 4.68

Time List:
1. 4.65 F' U' R' U2 F U' R2 F2 U' 
2. 5.53 F U' R U R' U2 F' R U 
3. (5.82) F2 U2 R F R' U R' F2 U' 
4. 3.97 F U F2 R' F2 R U' F' R U' 
5. 4.44 R' U2 R' U R2 F' U2 R' F' 
6. 5.06 F R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' F U' 
7. 5.14 R2 F2 R U2 F U F2 R' U' 
8. (2.80) U' F' U2 F' R2 F2 
9. 4.57 F U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 
10. 3.94 R' F2 U2 F U' F U2 
11. 5.18 U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U R2 U' 
12. 4.23 U R' F' U2 R U2 R U

racing to sub-4.5
MoYu WeiPo, mix of LBL and Varasano with some CLL


----------



## mafergut (Dec 8, 2016)

*Round 65* - Race to sub 5:00
Cube: Moyu Weipo
Method: Ortega / Varasano

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-8
*avg of 12: 5.41 (0/3)*

Time List:
1. 5.06 F' U' R' U2 F U' R2 F2 U' 
2. 5.86 F U' R U R' U2 F' R U 
3. 5.54 F2 U2 R F R' U R' F2 U' 
4. (4.22) F U F2 R' F2 R U' F' R U' 
5. 5.02 R' U2 R' U R2 F' U2 R' F' 
6. 6.03 F R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' F U' 
7. 5.63 R2 F2 R U2 F U F2 R' U' 
8. 5.32 U' F' U2 F' R2 F2 
9. 5.14 F U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 
10. (6.53) R' F2 U2 F U' F U2 
11. 5.07 U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U R2 U' 
12. 5.34 U R' F' U2 R U2 R U

No way I can get sub-5 with just one 4.xx solve  At least still sub 5.5, which is not bad.


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 11, 2016)

Round 65, race to Sub 4.5
CFOP
Lingpo

Ao12: 5.683

6.860, 5.467, 8.651, 6.371, 3.599, 4.853, 6.062, 6.809, (10.568), 3.165, (2.320), 3.472


----------



## muchacho (Dec 11, 2016)

Round 65

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega/CMLL
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Average: 6.103 [1/3]

6.272, 6.416, 6.943, 6.688, 4.928, 7.224, (8.927), 5.399, (4.737), 5.352, 5.568, 6.241


----------



## Cryoo (Dec 12, 2016)

Round 66, Race to sub 3

Généré par csTimer le 2016-12-12
Moyenne élaguée sur 12: 3.471

Liste des temps:
1. 3.476 F' U' R' U2 F U' R2 F2 U' 
2. (4.423) F U' R U R' U2 F' R U 
3. 2.674 F2 U2 R F R' U R' F2 U' 
4. 2.541 F U F2 R' F2 R U' F' R U' 
5. 3.980 R' U2 R' U R2 F' U2 R' F' 
6. 4.387 F R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' F U' 
7. 3.622 R2 F2 R U2 F U F2 R' U' 
8. (2.532) U' F' U2 F' R2 F2 
9. 2.849 F U2 F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 
10. 3.315 R' F2 U2 F U' F U2 
11. 4.417 U' R2 F2 U' F' R2 U R2 U' 
12. 3.452 U R' F' U2 R U2 R U

really bad solves


----------



## muchacho (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry, I forgot.
*
Round 65 results*
CornerCutter - sub-8 - 7.35 [1/3]
DELToS - sub-4.5 - 4.68
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.41
Agguzi - sub-4.5 - 5.683
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.103 [1/3]
Cryoo - sub-3 - 3.471


----------



## muchacho (Dec 15, 2016)

*Round 66* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. R' U' R2 F U' F R F2 U'
2. R' F2 U' F R2 F2 R' U2
3. U2 F U2 F R' F R F2 R' U2
4. R F U2 F2 U' R F2 U'
5. U F2 R2 U' R F' R F R'
6. F' R' U' R F' U2 F' R U2
7. F2 U2 R U' F' R
8. U2 R F R2 F R U2 R'
9. F R2 F R' U F R2 F2
10. R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R
11. F2 R2 F U2 F' U' F2 U R'
12. U2 R' F U2 R' F' U2 R


----------



## kbrune (Dec 15, 2016)

Round 66
Sub 6.5
Ave: 6.64

4.02, 8.04, 6.33, 7.57, 6.34, 5.56, 4.94, 7.04, 7.62, 7.40, 6.66, 6.98


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 16, 2016)

Round 66, sub 4.5 [0/3]
Method: Ortega/CMLL
Ao12: 4.56

4.675, 5.492, 4.127, (2.317), 5.207, 5.044, 3.277, 2.405, 4.033, (6.923), 6.259, 5.133

Just missed the target!!!


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 16, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 66
Race to sub-8[2/3]

*Ao12: 7.09
*
1. 7.04
2. 8.28
3. 8.55
4. 7.03
5. 6.85
6. 7.72
7. 7.89
8. 6.21
9. 5.15
10.(4.90)
11. (10.34)
12. 6.16

Yay!!! Next week I'll graduate! Hopefully.


----------



## DELToS (Dec 17, 2016)

Round 66, first 2x2 solves in multiple days :/
road to sub-4.5 (0/3)

avg of 12: 4.59

Time List:
1. 3.22 R' U' R2 F U' F R F2 U'
2. 6.09  R' F2 U' F R2 F2 R' U2
3. 5.54 U2 F U2 F R' F R F2 R' U2
4. 5.83 R F U2 F2 U' R F2 U'
5. 4.48 U F2 R2 U' R F' R F R'
6. 4.41 F' R' U' R F' U2 F' R U2
7. 4.92 F2 U2 R U' F' R
8. 4.30 U2 R F R2 F R U2 R'
9. (2.97) F R2 F R' U F R2 F2
10. (6.51) R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R
11. 3.36 F2 R2 F U2 F' U' F2 U R'
12. 3.66 U2 R' F U2 R' F' U2 R
MoYu WeiPo with a mix of Varasano, LBL and CLL


----------



## muchacho (Dec 18, 2016)

Round 66

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Average: 6.989

9.800, 6.680, 6.142, 7.152, (11.303), 6.448, 5.791, 6.504, 5.560, 5.894, (4.408), 9.919


----------



## mafergut (Dec 18, 2016)

*Round 66 - Race to sub 5.00*
Method: Ortega-Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo stickerless

*avg of 12: 5.08*
1. 5.03 R' U' R2 F U' F R F2 U'
2. (3.49) R' F2 U' F R2 F2 R' U2
3. 5.51 U2 F U2 F R' F R F2 R' U2
4. (6.14) R F U2 F2 U' R F2 U'
5. 5.71 U F2 R2 U' R F' R F R'
6. 5.55 F' R' U' R F' U2 F' R U2
7. 4.12 F2 U2 R U' F' R
8. 5.73 U2 R F R2 F R U2 R'
9. 4.38 F R2 F R' U F R2 F2
10. 5.40 R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R
11. 4.92 F2 R2 F U2 F' U' F2 U R'
12. 4.36 U2 R' F U2 R' F' U2 R

Close but no cigar!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 18, 2016)

muchacho said:


> *Round 65* (Round ends when Sunday ends)
> 
> *Scrambles:*
> 1. F' U' R' U2 F U' R2 F2 U'
> ...


last minute whee
r66 to sub4
cube: QiYi Cavs
method: CLL/AntiCLL

5.15, 3.41, 2.48, (2.38), 4.65, 3.78, 5.39, 2.52, 3.76, (5.71), 3.53, 3.73
avg12: 3.84 [1/3]

nice consistency


----------



## muchacho (Dec 20, 2016)

*Round 66 results*
kbrune - sub-6.5 - 6.64
Agguzi - sub-4.5 - 4.56
CornerCutter - sub-8 - 7.09 [2/3]
DELToS - sub-4.5 - 4.59
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.989
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.08
YouCubing - sub-4 - 3.84 [1/3]


----------



## muchacho (Dec 20, 2016)

*Round 67* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. R2 F2 R U F2 U F U' R' U
2. R U' F U2 F U F2 U' R' U2
3. R' U' R' F2 R' F R2 U' R'
4. F U' F' R U2 F' R2 F2
5. U F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U
6. R2 F R2 F2 U R' F U' R
7. F R' U' R F' R2 F U' R' U
8. R2 F' U R U' R' F' R2 U
9. F U2 F U2 R' U R2 F' R' U'
10. R2 F2 U R2 U F' R' U2
11. F R' U' F U2 R' U2 R F' U
12. R' U R2 F2 R' F U R2 F' U'


----------



## muchacho (Dec 27, 2016)

Round 67

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Average: 5.669 [1/3]

4.367, 5.328, 6.553, 6.463, (4.256), 5.319, 5.577, 5.280, 6.551, (8.382), 5.279, 5.974

I'll wait until tonight in case someone wants to do this round.


----------



## João Santos (Dec 28, 2016)

Round 67
Race to Sub 6
Method: Ortega/ LBL
Cube: Moyu Yupo

Average: 5.75 (1/3)

1. (7.89) R2 F2 R U F2 U F U' R' U 
2. 6.40 R U' F U2 F U F2 U' R' U2 
3. 5.24 R' U' R' F2 R' F R2 U' R' 
4. 5.31 F U' F' R U2 F' R2 F2 
5. 6.76 U F' R2 F2 R' U' R2 U 
6. 5.45 R2 F R2 F2 U R' F U' R 
7. 5.47 F R' U' R F' R2 F U' R' U 
8. 5.68 R2 F' U R U' R' F' R2 U 
9. 6.73 F U2 F U2 R' U R2 F' R' U' 
10. 5.33 R2 F2 U R2 U F' R' U2 
11. (4.50) F R' U' F U2 R' U2 R F' U 
12. 5.13 R' U R2 F2 R' F U R2 F' U'

Nice Average, Happy I didn`t get any +2.


----------



## muchacho (Dec 28, 2016)

*Round 67 results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 5.669 [1/3]
João Santos - sub-6 - 5.75 [1/3]


----------



## muchacho (Dec 28, 2016)

*Round 68* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. R F' U' F' U R2 F R2 F2 U2
2. F2 R F' R' U F' R2 U'
3. U' F2 U R F' U R' F'
4. U F' R' U R' F' U2 F R'
5. U2 F' U2 R F U2 F R U'
6. F2 U' F U' R U' R2 F'
7. U2 F R' U' R F2 U R' F2
8. F2 R' U F2 R' F U2 F2 U'
9. R' F' R2 F R' F R2 U' F2
10. U F2 U F R2 F U F' R'
11. U' R' F2 R2 F' R U F2
12. U R' U F2 R2 F' R U' F U


----------



## João Santos (Dec 28, 2016)

*Round 68

Race to: *Sub 6
*Method: *Ortega/Varasano + LBL
*Cube: *YJ Yupo

*Average: *5.55 (2/3)

5.73, 5.47, (3.81), 5.65, 6.58, 5.01, 5.61, 5.53, 6.66, 3.85, 5.60, (7.42) = *5.55*

Nice Average, Finally getting sub 6 ao12, but ao100 are still not sub 6.


----------



## G2013 (Dec 28, 2016)

Round 68

Race to: Sub 2.8
Avg: 3.14. I suck
Method: EG
Cube: MoYu LingPo

1. R F' U' F' U R2 F R2 F2 U2 - 3.21
2. F2 R F' R' U F' R2 U' - 2.52
3. U' F2 U R F' U R' F' - 2.83
4. U F' R' U R' F' U2 F R' - (2.21)
5. U2 F' U2 R F U2 F R U' - 3.77
6. F2 U' F U' R U' R2 F' - (4.42) dammit why
7. U2 F R' U' R F2 U R' F2 - 2.97
8. F2 R' U F2 R' F U2 F2 U' - 2.86
9. R' F' R2 F R' F R2 U' F2 - 3.89
10. U F2 U F R2 F U F' R' - 2.72
11. U' R' F2 R2 F' R U F2 - 3.21
12. U R' U F2 R2 F' R U' F U - 3.37


----------



## muchacho (Jan 1, 2017)

Round 68

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Average: 7.550

6.608, 6.025, (3.415), 6.320, 12.855, 4.608, 5.800, 6.448, 15.078, (35.922), 4.992

1 pop (1/3 of a corner, I guess I could have finished without putting it in) and 2 mistakes. I should stop messing up so frequently.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 1, 2017)

Round 68
Race to sub-8[3/3]
Cube: ShangShou

*Ao12: 7.47
*
1. (3.68)
2. 9.31
3. 4.28
4. (10.11)
5. 9.45
6. 4.65
7. 7.53
8. 8.49
9. 8.30
10. 6.41
11. 10.03
12. 6.23

Good average, I only practiced 2x2 one time this week.

Yay! I graduated!


----------



## João Santos (Jan 4, 2017)

As no one posted any average or a new round, I feel free to start a new one.
*Round 69* (Round ends Jan, 11th)

*Results:*
Race to Sub 8:
_CornerCutter _- 7.47 [3/3]
Race to Sub 6.5:
_Muchacho _- 7.550 [0/3]
Race to Sub 6:
_Joao Santos_ - 5.55 [2/3]
Race to Sub 2.8:
_G2013 _- 3.14 [0/3]

*Scrambles Round 69A:*
1. B' D2 L' B2 L' F' U2 B D L D' B
2. D L' B U' F D R' F2 L U2 R' F2
3. U B R2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 L B2 L2 F
4. D' B L B L2 D' F L2 U2 F2 U' L'
5. D2 F2 U2 L2 F' U F' R2 U R F' U'
6. U2 B D' F R B2 D2 B2 D2 L' D L'
7. F2 R2 F D F2 R D' B L' B' U B
8. R F' U2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L B2 R2 F
9. L2 U F' D2 R F D2 R B L2 U B
10. L2 D R2 B2 R2 F U2 L B' L2 U2 F'
11. R2 B' D R' D L2 F2 L2 D F' L' U'
12. R U2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 L' B R2 D' R2

*Scrambles Round 69B:*

1. U' B' D' F' U2 R' B' U' L B2 R2 F2
2. D F2 U2 R' D' R B L D B U' R
3. B' R2 D' R B2 L2 U2 R' F U2 F2 U
4. F U R2 D' F D F' L' U2 R B L'
5. U2 L U F D' B2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 D2
6. D F' D2 L' D2 B' R B' L2 U2 B2 U'
7. L' F2 L' U2 R D' B D2 L F2 R' U'
8. U' B2 L F' D2 R2 B' R U L2 U' B'
9. L F2 R2 F R2 U' B' U2 B2 R B2 D
10. D' F R2 D' F L' F2 L D' B2 U L'
11. L U F' D R D' L' B U F' R U
12. F R B' L2 B D L' F' U2 L' U2 B2


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 9, 2017)

João Santos said:


> As no one posted any average or a new round, I feel free to start a new one.
> *Round 69* (Round ends Jan, 11th)
> 
> *Results:*
> ...



Why are there 2 sets of algs?


----------



## João Santos (Jan 9, 2017)

To be easier to graduate.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 9, 2017)

Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 9, 2017)

I'll do my average later today or tomorrow.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 11, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 69
Cube: ShangShou
Method: LBL/Ortega
Race to sub-7

*Ao12: 7.89*

1. 7.63
2. 7.79
3. 7.61
4. 8.12
5. (6.65)
6. 6.93
7. 8.10
8. 8.57
9. 8.20
10. 7.42
11. 8.50
12. (10.97)

Still sub-8, but once I get my new 2x2 I should be able to get sub-7 easily.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 16, 2017)

*Round 69 results*
CornerCutter - sub-7 - 7.89


----------



## muchacho (Jan 16, 2017)

*Round 70* (Round ends when Sunday ends)

*Scrambles:*
1. R2 U2 F2 R' U F' U
2. U' F R' F' R2 F' U F2 U' R2
3. R U F2 R2 U' F' U2 F R2 U'
4. F' U2 R' U R' F U' F' U
5. U' F U' R2 F R' F2 R2 U
6. R' F2 U F2 U' F R' F' U2
7. F R' F' R2 U R' U' R2 F2 U2
8. U' F2 U' F U F2 U2 R U'
9. F2 R F R2 U F R' U R2
10. U' F U' F R' F' R' U2
11. R U2 F R U2 F2 R2 F' R
12. F2 U2 R U' F' U F2 U'


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 17, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 70
Race to Sub-7
Cube: LingPo

*Ao12: 6.97[1/3]*

1. 7.39
2. 7.66 
3. 5.82 
4. 5.73 
5. 6.34 
6. 9.15 
7. 6.37 
8. (4.02) 
9. 8.02 
10. 7.11 
11. (11.17) 
12. 6.05 

Wow! I can't believe I made it! It's my new LingPo 2x2.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 17, 2017)

Round 70

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.810

6.208, 5.200, 6.928, (15.711), (4.599), 6.280, 5.471, 7.072, 7.175, 10.623, 5.648, 7.857


----------



## DhruvA (Jan 17, 2017)

*Round 70*
Cube- Old Plastic Dayan
Race to sub 4

Ao12- 4.53


4.201
4.433
(6.681)
3.726
3.560
4.690
(2.902)
4.076
4.083
3.339
4.765
4.612
3.860


----------



## muchacho (Jan 24, 2017)

*Round 70 Results*
CornerCutter - sub-7 - 6.97 [1/3]
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.810
DhruvA - sub-4 - 4.53

*Round 71* *Scrambles *(Round ends when Sunday ends)
1. R2 U2 F R' U2 F U2 R' F'
2. F R' U R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2
3. F' R U2 F2 R' F U2 F2 U'
4. R' U F' R' F' R2 U'
5. R' U2 F' U R' F R2 F U2
6. U' F R F' U' R2 U' R U'
7. R2 F2 R U F' U R F' U2
8. R2 F2 U R F2 R2 F' R2 U'
9. F' U2 R U' R U' R F R'
10. F U' R U2 R2 F' U' F R'
11. R2 F' U R F' R F' U2 F' U2
12. R2 U' F R' U F' R' U


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 24, 2017)

*Round 71*
race to sub 13
method: LBL

*Ao12: 12.38

Time List:*
1. 12.53 
2. 15.52 
3. 11.89 
4. 11.11 
5. (6.40) 
6. 6.78 
7. (22.37) 
8. 10.59 
9. 14.18 
10. 11.19 
11. 10.79 
12. 19.18 

Yeah, I got sub 13!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 24, 2017)

Why not
R71 sub 5 (VO, Cavs)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-24
avg of 12: 4.790

Time List:
3.611, 5.768, 5.711, 5.307, (2.908), 3.876, 4.715, 4.507, 5.270, 4.217, (6.305), 4.918


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 24, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 71
Race to Sub-7
Cube: LingPo
Method: LBL/Ortega

*Ao12: 7.09*

1. 6.93 
2. 6.68 
3. (5.19) 
4. 7.67 
5. (7.91) 
6. 6.68 
7. 7.01 
8. 7.06 
9. 7.44 
10. 7.34 
11. 6.93 
12. 7.18 

Just missed it. Too many solves just over 7sec.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 25, 2017)

*Round 71 - Race to sub 5.00*
Method: Ortega-Varasano
Cube: Moyu WeiPo stickerless

*avg of 12: 5.39*
1. 5.90 R2 U2 F R' U2 F U2 R' F' 
2. 4.18 F R' U R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 
3. 5.79 F' R U2 F2 R' F U2 F2 U' 
4. 5.81 R' U F' R' F' R2 U' 
5. (3.77) R' U2 F' U R' F R2 F U2 
6. 5.32 U' F R F' U' R2 U' R U' 
7. 6.37 R2 F2 R U F' U R F' U2 
8. 4.03 R2 F2 U R F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
9. (6.52) F' U2 R U' R U' R F R' 
10. 5.13 F U' R U2 R2 F' U' F R' 
11. 5.85 R2 F' U R F' R F' U2 F' U2 
12. 5.45 R2 U' F R' U F' R' U

Not bad for almost no 2x2 practice lately except for a warm-up session of maybe 60 solves before the average. Still around 5.5 but I'm afraid I will never get to sub-5 unless I throw in some CLL or even EG... and I don't think I am willing to put the effort to learn all those algs.


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 26, 2017)

Round 71 sub 5
Ao12: 5.45

7.851, 7.138, 1.747, 5.046, (1.489), 5.719, 5.707, (7.902), 5.014, 6.037, 5.804, 5.971

Doing 2x2 after couple of months, got couple of sub 2....


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 26, 2017)

Round 71 
Road to sub-8

Ao12: 8.006 :s 
1. 6.970 R2 U2 F R' U2 F U2 R' F' 
2. 11.097 F R' U R2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 
3. 5.937 F' R U2 F2 R' F U2 F2 U' 
4. 7.046 R' U F' R' F' R2 U' 
5. 10.866 R' U2 F' U R' F R2 F U2 
6. 7.682 U' F R F' U' R2 U' R U' 
7. (12.582) R2 F2 R U F' U R F' U2 
8. 6.929 R2 F2 U R F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
9. 9.003 F' U2 R U' R U' R F R' 
10. (5.842) F U' R U2 R2 F' U' F R' 
11. 6.476 R2 F' U R F' R F' U2 F' U2 
12. 8.052 R2 U' F R' U F' R' U


----------



## mafergut (Jan 26, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> Round 71
> Road to sub-8
> 
> Ao12: 8.006 :s



As close as close can be  I hate it when that happens. I also had a 20.00 when I was graduating to sub-20 on 3x3, if I remember correctly. Better luck next week.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 31, 2017)

Round 71

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.718

6.206, (6.174), 7.056, 7.112, 8.855, 6.735, 6.399, 6.375, (DNF), 6.305, 15.398, 6.743


----------



## muchacho (Jan 31, 2017)

*Round 71 Results*
Pyramaster - sub-13 - 12.38 [1/3]
Ordway Persyn - sub-5 - 4.790 [1/3]
CornerCutter - sub-7 - 7.09
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.39
Agguzi - sub-5 - 5.45
oliviervlcube - sub-8 - 8.006
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.718

*Round 72* *Scrambles *(Round ends when Sunday ends)
1. U2 R2 F' U' R F R2 U' R'
2. R2 F2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U'
3. R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U F' U2
4. R U' F2 R F2 R' F2 R' U'
5. R2 F2 U2 F U F U' R2 U'
6. F' R2 F' R2 U' R' F2 U
7. R' F R' F U F2 U2 R U'
8. U' F U F' U' R2 U'
9. F2 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R'
10. U R2 F2 R' F R U F2 U2
11. F U' R U' R U' R2 F2 R' U2
12. R' F' R2 U2 R' U R' U2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 31, 2017)

R72, sub 5 (Cavs, VO)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-31
avg of 12: 5.168

Time List:
4.968, (3.859), 5.776, (6.838), 4.629, 4.709, 5.086, 4.662, 5.553, 5.285, 5.772, 5.238


----------



## G2013 (Feb 1, 2017)

Race to sub 2.8
LingPo Black Plastic, Full EG

*Round 72, ao12 3.31....... sheeeet*
1. 2.20
2. 3.07
3. 3.18
4. 3.21
5. 4.17 D:
6. DNF(2.51) f*******ck misEGed
7. 2.00
8. 2.87
9. 3.32
10. 4.10, oh no, counting 4 nooooooooo
11. 4.50 let's die
12. 4.89 I mean it.

I'm waaaay rustier than I expected.... omfg


----------



## mafergut (Feb 2, 2017)

Round 72 - Race to sub 5.00
Method: Ortega-Varasano
Cube: KungFu YueHun stickerless

avg of 12: 5.46
4.43, 5.12, 5.77, 5.51, 5.35, 5.20, 6.33, (4.24), 5.53, (6.51), 5.87, 5.40

Very nice cube but it's so fast that at times I lock up a bit. I can't really make my mind between this and the WeiPo.

Regarding the average, business as usual, sub 5.5 but not sub 5. I need to work more on my inspection to be able to predict OLL more often.

Sent from my Nexus 4 with Tapatalk


----------



## efattah (Feb 2, 2017)

mafergut said:


> *Round 71 - Race to sub 5.00*
> Method: Ortega-Varasano
> *avg of 12: 5.39*
> Not bad for almost no 2x2 practice lately except for a warm-up session of maybe 60 solves before the average. Still around 5.5 but I'm afraid I will never get to sub-5 unless I throw in some CLL or even EG... and I don't think I am willing to put the effort to learn all those algs.



The benefit of CLL and EG is actually quite limited unless you are so advanced as to be able to 1-look the solve. Since I do corners first LMCF on 3x3 I started with Ortega to solve the corners and eventually learned EG1 and CLL. However the improvement in corner solving time was far less than I hoped. Sure the EG1 and CLL algorithms result in a lot less moves than Ortega, I would save perhaps 1 to 2 seconds per solve in terms of move count, but then the far more difficult recognition slows down recognition so much that I would lose the same 1-2 seconds in recognition (=no net gain). I still average a bit faster with EG1+CLL vs. Ortega (around 5.00 vs 6.30 average), but with EG1 and CLL you need to do LONG AND BORING drills on recognition time, which is the main problem. Advanced cubers who can 1-look the cube don't have this problem as their recognition time is zero since the algorithm is identified and 'fetched' from their memory during the inspection time. But I can only 1-look the solve perhaps 1 in 50 solves because it is so hard to do it in 15 seconds. However when I do get a 1-look I can get a time of 2.00 to 2.75 seconds which is almost impossible with Ortega (I think my fastest ever full step Ortega was 3.30).

To be honest I am a little lazy, I did create a photo of every case including OLL skips, and I run random slide shows to execute both the CLL and EG algorithms on each slide (sort of like randomized time-attack for the 47 cases or 87 algorithms). This really helps, and if I do it for HOURS (super boring) then I am momentarily very fast at solving the 2x2 (or 3x3 corners). However for some strange reason the recognition doesn't seem to improve permanently, and I need this enormous 'warm up' on recognition every time, to solve well.


----------



## muchacho (Feb 6, 2017)

Round 72

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.554

5.877, 6.031, 12.334, 6.896, 5.687, 5.622, 10.343, (4.296), (29.608), 6.263, 8.096, 8.399


----------



## muchacho (Feb 6, 2017)

*Round 72 results*
Ordway Persyn - sub-5 - 5.168
G2013 - sub-2.8 - 3.31
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.46
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.554

*Round 73 Scrambles*
1. R' U R2 U R U'
2. U R' F2 U' R F U2 R2 U'
3. U2 R2 U' R F2 R U2 F' R'
4. R U2 R' F' U2 R F R U'
5. U' R2 F' R F2 R' U R' F'
6. U2 R' F2 U F' R2 U' R
7. F' U F' U2 R F' U R2 U2
8. R' U' R U R' F U R2 U2
9. U F2 R' F U R' U F2
10. R2 U' R F2 R' F2 R U' R'
11. U R2 F R2 U' R U' R2 U'
12. R F2 U F' U' R U' R' U'


----------



## mafergut (Feb 7, 2017)

Round 73 - Race to Sub 5
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: KungFu YueHun

avg of 12: 5.17
5.42, 4.62, 4.92, 4.95, 5.77, 4.57, 5.78, (6.16), (4.26), 5.19, 5.23, 5.22

No counting sup-6, that's nice. I also could predict OLL in at least half the solves but I will need faster TPS and less lockups if I want to get to sub-5 with Ortega.

Sent from my Nexus 4 with Tapatalk


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 7, 2017)

R73 Sub-5 (Cavs, VO)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-7
avg of 12: 4.795

Time List:
5.134, (4.102), 5.341, (6.558), 5.562, 4.132, 5.008, 5.368, 4.351, 4.399, 4.321, 4.331


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 12, 2017)

Round 73 - sub 5

(8.823), 7.520, 8.320, (1.567), 4.622, 5.060, 4.671, 5.928, 4.087, 5.375, 5.287, 4.627

Ao12: 5.490

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 12, 2017)

*Round 73*
race to sub 13
method: LBL

*Ao12: 12.10 [2/3]*

*
Time List:*
1. 13.97 
2. 11.49 
3. 9.66 
4. (15.49) 
5. (6.79) 
6. 13.28 
7. 10.67 
8. 14.76 
9. 15.07 
10. 10.06 
11. 14.57 
12. 7.45 

SUB 13! yeah baby!


----------



## muchacho (Feb 14, 2017)

Round 73

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.829

6.479, 7.777, 6.640, (DNF), 6.031, 7.079, (5.417), 7.175, 7.031, 6.240, 6.783, 7.063


----------



## muchacho (Feb 14, 2017)

*Round 73 - Results*
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.17
Ordway Persyn - sub-5 - 4.795 [1/3]
Agguzi - sub-5 - 5.490
PyraMaster - sub-13 - 12.10 [2/3]
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.829

*Round 74 - Scrambles*
1. R2 U2 R' F' R' F2 R' U R
2. F' U2 R' F U R' U R U
3. R2 U' R U F' R2 U R
4. F U' F U' R U R F U'
5. U' R' F2 R2 F' U' R' U' R
6. R U2 F R' U R2 U' F' R' U'
7. U' R' U R' U F R F2 R2
8. R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F' U F'
9. R' F' U F2 R2 F' R' U2 F U'
10. F' R' F R' U2 R U' R' U
11. F' U F' U' F U' R F' R U2
12. U' R2 F2 U' R' U F2 R'


----------



## G2013 (Feb 16, 2017)

Race to sub2.8
MoYu LingPo
EG

*Round 74 - Scrambles*
1. 4.10
2. 2.61
3. 2.95
4. 3.09
5. (2.11)
6. 2.33
7. 2.63
8. 2.59
9. 2.31
10. (4.40)
11. 2.88
12. 2.39

Average of 12: 2.79, lol XD It is sub2.8 hahahaha


----------



## muchacho (Feb 21, 2017)

Round 74

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 5.699 [1/3]

7.008, 7.326, 3.895, 6.015, 5.777, 5.329, 4.943, 6.903, 4.737, 5.063, (8.831), (3.159)


----------



## muchacho (Feb 21, 2017)

*Round 74 - Results*
G2013 - sub-2.8 - 2.79 [1/3]
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 5.699 [1/3]
*
Round 75 - Scrambles*
1. R' U' R' U F2 U' R2 F U
2. F' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R U
3. U' R' U F' R' F2 U F2 R'
4. R2 F' R F2 U R' U2 R F'
5. U R2 U F2 R F U F U2
6. R' U R2 U2 F2 R' F R2 U'
7. F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R U2
8. F' R2 U2 F R F2 R F R U'
9. F' U R2 F' R2 F' R' F R2 U'
10. R' F' R F R' F' U F2 R' U'
11. F2 U2 R2 F U2 F' U R'
12. R' F2 R' U F' U F R' U2


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 24, 2017)

Round 75
Yuxin White
Race to sub 4.5 
avg of 12: 4.422
3.384 (7.164) (3.224) 4.156 4.722 4.558 5.027 3.968 5.786 4.466 3.660 4.489


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 25, 2017)

R75 sub 5 (VO, Cavs)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-24
avg of 12: 4.583

Time List:
(5.904), 4.645, 4.162, (3.357), 5.707, 5.130, 4.232, 5.297, 3.673, 4.678, 3.952, 4.349
2/3


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 25, 2017)

Round 75, Race to sub-6, Ortega/Varasano, TangPo

ao12: 6.48

Times: 6.36, 6.43, 6.27, (4.79), 5.90, 8.29, 6.03, 5.85, 6.88, 7.65, 5.05, (9.07)


----------



## muchacho (Feb 26, 2017)

Round 75

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.636

5.312, 6.831, 6.600, 6.752, 6.039, (10.423), 6.687, 5.991, 6.591, 9.255, (4.312), 6.304


----------



## mafergut (Feb 26, 2017)

Round 75 - Race to Sub 5
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: KungFu YueHun

*avg of 12: 4.96*
5.06, 4.42, 4.56, (3.29), 5.53, 4.83, 5.09, 5.72, 6.44, (6.89), 4.02, 3.86

Nice!


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 27, 2017)

*Round 75*
race to sub 13
method: LBL

*Ao12: 10.93 [3/3]*

*
Time List:*
1. 14.32 
2. (15.90) 
3. (5.54) 
4. 8.88 
5. 9.64 
6. 9.75 
7. 10.47 
8. 11.84 
9. 10.84 
10. 11.98 
11. 8.54 
12. 13.05


----------



## muchacho (Feb 28, 2017)

*Round 75 - Results*
DhruvA - sub-4.5 - 4.422 [1/3]
Ordway Persyn - sub-5 - 4.583 [1/3]
bubbagrub - sub-6 - 6.48
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.636
mafergut - sub-5 - 4.96 [1/3]
PyraMaster - sub-13 - 10.93 [3/3]

Congrats PyraMaster!

* Round 76 - Scrambles*
1. F U F2 U2 R' U' F' U2 R'
2. F' U R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2
3. U F' R' U2 F U F R2 U'
4. U2 R' F R2 U2 F U' R' U'
5. U' F R2 F U2 R' F' R' F' U'
6. F U2 F R' F' R2 F'
7. F2 U R' U' R2 U' F R F2 U2
8. F U R2 U F U2 F U2 R
9. U' R F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U
10. F U2 R' U R F R F2 R2 U2
11. F' R F R2 U' R2 U' R2 F'
12. R' F2 R2 U F' U' R F2 U'


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 28, 2017)

Race to sub 12.
*
2x2: 13.60 
*
1. 11.42 
2. (19.30) 
3. 11.63 
4. (8.23) 
5. 12.95 
6. 12.22 
7. 16.77 
8. 15.97 
9. 12.17 
10. 16.34 
11. 14.16 
12. 12.31 


This is my first time doing average of 12 and I got really good times!


*
*


----------



## mafergut (Mar 5, 2017)

*Round 76 - Race to Sub 5*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: KungFu YueHun

*avg of 12: 5.18 (0/3)*
4.56, 4.88, 5.83, 4.34, (4.33), 5.61, 5.44, 5.27, 5.15, (6.14), 5.54, 5.07

It was going really well but two weeks in a row was too much luck for my skills.


----------



## muchacho (Mar 8, 2017)

Round 76

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 8.535

13.895, 5.416, 7.679, 11.127, 6.112, (17.287), (5.400), 14.920, 7.336, 7.623, 5.790, 5.457


----------



## muchacho (Mar 8, 2017)

*Round 76 - Results*
FireCuber - sub-12 - 13.60
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.18
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 8.535

*Round 77 - Scrambles*
1. R2 U F R2 F U' R U
2. F U' F2 U R' F2 R' U' R2 U
3. F' U F2 R' U' R U' R F'
4. R F' R F2 U' R F U F' U
5. F R' U F2 R' F' R2 U' R2
6. R F' U' R F2 R F U2
7. R' F2 R U' F R' F2 R2 U'
8. U2 R F2 U' R2 U' F2 R'
9. R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U'
10. U F U F' U' R' U2 F U
11. F' U' F2 U' R' U F2 U
12. R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U' R'


----------



## mafergut (Mar 10, 2017)

*Round 77 - Race to Sub 5*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu Weipo

*avg of 12: 5.14 (0/3)*
5.76, 5.56, 4.68, 5.02, 5.05, 4.54, 4.80, (4.11), 4.93, 5.80, 5.24, (6.52)

Went back to the Weipo, which I find a bit more stable than the YueHun (but a bit slower). Got lots of similar solves, among them 3 "bottom t-perm" PBLs in a row and then like 3 "double diag-swap" PBLs also in a row... and then another bottom t-perm


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 10, 2017)

Goal: sub-5 
Cube: Moyu Weipo
Method: LBL

1. 5.14
2. 5.12
3. 7.53
4. 8.09
5. 12.80
6. 5.77
7. 6.52
8. 7.00
9. 6.40
10. 7.20
11. 5.85
12. 4.83
= 6.42


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Round 77
Race to sub-6.5*
Ortega, YJ Yupo

*Ao12: 6.78*
5.65, 6.54, 7.06, 6.25, 7.53, (5.26), 7.57, 6.93, 6.50, 7.71, (8.34), 6.04


----------



## Agguzi (Mar 12, 2017)

Round 77 race to sub 6
Moyu Lingpo

Ao12: 6.950

10.537, 5.509, 10.426, 5.895, 9.900, 8.601, 7.681, 4.987, 4.058, 7.153, 4.289

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 12, 2017)

*Round 77
Race to sub 12*
Cube: KungFu YueHun 2x2
Method: LBL

*2x2: 12.92
*
1. 16.14 
2. 9.80 
3. 15.26 
4. 12.84 
5. 14.27 
6. 10.38 
7. 13.42 
8. 10.34 
9. (5.47) 
10. 10.66 
11. (16.89) 
12. 16.03


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 13, 2017)

Race to sub 4 | Ortega using Moyu Weipo
(5.24), 4.31 ,4.36,(2.76), 4.95, 4.38, 5.03, 3.56, 3.87, 4.59, 3.89, 3.54= 4.24 Ao12
Hands were cold towards the beginning, could've done better


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 14, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 77
Race to sub-6.5
Method: LBL/Ortega
Cube: MF2S

*Ao12: 6.85
*
1. 7.27 
2. 6.06 
3. (7.77) 
4. 6.58 
5. 6.32 
6. 7.55 
7. 7.05 
8. (5.32) 
9. 6.72 
10. 7.12 
11. 6.41 
12. 7.42 

Too many 7's.


----------



## muchacho (Mar 14, 2017)

Round 77

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 8.925

(5.696), 8.159, 6.672, 14.639, 7.503, 10.255, (17.286), 6.343, 8.767, 9.247, 7.112, 10.559


----------



## muchacho (Mar 14, 2017)

*Round 77 - Results*
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.14
AidanNoogie - sub-5 - 6.42
T1_M0 - sub-6.5 - 6.78
Agguzi - sub-6 - 6.950
FireCuber - sub-12 - 12.92
Tycubing - sub-4 - 4.24
CornerCutter - sub-6.5 - 6.85
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 8.925

*Round 78 - Scrambles*
1. R U R' F R F R' U2 R'
2. R F U2 R' U2 R U2 R F
3. R' F2 U F R2 F2 U2 R' F' U'
4. F2 U' R' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2
5. F2 R2 U F' U2 R F' R'
6. R2 U F' R F' U2 R U R2
7. R F' R' F2 U R U R2 F' U2
8. R2 F' R2 F U' F2 U2 R U'
9. R U' F R' F2 R' F2 R2 U
10. U F2 U2 F' U' R F' U
11. F' U' F' R U' R U2 F' R' U2
12. U F2 U' R U F' R U' R'


----------



## PyraMaster (Mar 14, 2017)

*Round 78*
race to sub 10
method: LBL/Ortega
Cube: MF2S

*Ao12: 9.74 [1/3]*



*Time List:*
1. 11.04 
2. 7.89 
3. 7.45 
4. 12.12 
5. 11.38 
6. 11.17 
7. (5.06) 
8. (12.92) 
9. 9.99 
10. 8.56 
11. 8.98 
12. 8.81


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 14, 2017)

Race to sub 4 w/ Ortega and some CLL
Moyu Weipo

time list:
3.63, 3.93, 3.82, 4.75, (4.98), 4.23, (2.07), 4.55, 4.26, 3.40, 3.23, 2.32= 3.81 Ao12 (1/3)


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 17, 2017)

*78
Race to sub-6.5
YuPo, Ortega*

5.45, 8.84, 5.46, 5.71, 7.54, (16.73), 6.84, 7.70, 5.76, (5.08), 6.93, 5.71 = *6.39
*
Consistent sub-sixes but also
+2 on #2
complete fail on #6
didn't stop the timer on #8
And with a full solved layer on #7, I should've done way better

But made the goal, can't complain


----------



## mafergut (Mar 18, 2017)

*Round 78 - Race to Sub 5*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu Weipo

*avg of 12: 4.95 (1/3)*
4.60, 5.96, 5.12, 4.77, (6.56), 5.45, (3.98), 4.93, 5.17, 4.82, 4.47, 4.12

Very lucky set of scrambles (at least a handful them). Should have been better but I still cannot predict OLL when face is longer than 3 moves or so. Super-nice blue-green setup in last scramble to predict OLL skip and PBL (should have been sub-4)


----------



## muchacho (Mar 21, 2017)

Round 78

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 8.227

11.167, (29.774), 6.122, 7.391, 5.295, 8.656, 6.184, 5.847, 11.607, 6.000, (4.848), 14.008


----------



## muchacho (Mar 21, 2017)

*Round 78 - Results*
PyraMaster - sub-10 - 9.74 [1/3]
Tycubing - sub-4 - 3.81 [1/3]
T1_M0 - sub-6.5 - 6.39 [1/3]
mafergut - sub-5 - 4.95 [1/3]
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 8.227

*Round 79 - Scrambles*
1. R2 F' U' R2 U R' U F' R
2. F2 U F' U2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
3. F U R U' F R F2 R F'
4. R' F U' F U' R F' U' R2 U
5. F2 R' U' R2 U F' U F' R2
6. R F' U R' U2 F' U'
7. F2 R F' R2 U' R2 U' R U'
8. F U' F U R2 F' U F' U'
9. U2 F2 R' U F R2 U' F R U'
10. R' U' F2 R F' R2 U F2 U'
11. F R' U F2 R2 U F R' U
12. R' F' R2 U F U F' U' R'


----------



## Acuber123456 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi there can I join this race for sub 6


----------



## muchacho (Mar 22, 2017)

Sure, welcome!


----------



## Acuber123456 (Mar 22, 2017)

Round 78
Cube:mofang Jiaoshi
Race to sub 6
(8.138),4.683,5.691,8.108,7.253,8.084,6.398,7.103,6.985,6.027,(3.447)
Ao12:6.847


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 24, 2017)

Race to Sub-6
Method: Ortega
Cube: Cubicle premium Weipo
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-24
avg of 12: 8.244

Time List:
1. (9.965) R2 U F R2 F U' R U 
2. 6.955 F U' F2 U R' F2 R' U' R2 U 
3. 9.498 F' U F2 R' U' R U' R F' 
4. 9.148 R F' R F2 U' R F U F' U 
5. 8.151 F R' U F2 R' F' R2 U' R2 
6. 8.149 R F' U' R F2 R F U2 
7. 7.245 R' F2 R U' F R' F2 R2 U' 
8. 8.100 U2 R F2 U' R2 U' F2 R' 
9. 8.085 R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U' 
10. 8.860 U F U F' U' R' U2 F U 
11. 8.250 F' U' F2 U' R' U F2 U 
12. (4.792) R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U' R'


----------



## muchacho (Mar 26, 2017)

Round 79

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega/CMLL
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.017

5.791, (18.191), 5.473, 7.879, (5.334), 6.079, 6.151, 11.247, 8.047, 8.016, 5.887, 5.605


----------



## mafergut (Mar 26, 2017)

*Round 79 - Race to sub 5*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu Weipo stickerless

*avg of 12: 5.15 (0/3)*
4.38, 5.09, 5.19, 4.86, 5.52, 4.81, 5.03, (5.76), 5.35, 5.63, (4.35), 5.57

So close, yet so far... back to square one again.


----------



## muchacho (Mar 28, 2017)

*Round 79 - Results*
Acuber123456 - sub-6 - 6.847
CubingBanana - sub-6 - 8.244
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.017
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.15

*Round 80 - Scrambles*
1. U' R F2 R U R' U2 F' U'
2. R' U2 R' U R' U F U' R2
3. F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' F R' U'
4. U' F2 U' F R2 U2 F R U'
5. F U2 F' U R U F2 R2 U2
6. F2 R2 U2 F R F' U F2 U'
7. U F2 U2 F' R2 F U' R2 U'
8. R F' U2 F R F' R F2 R'
9. F' R' U F2 R2 U2 R' F' U'
10. U' R U R2 F' U F2 U' R
11. F R' F U' F R' F R F U2
12. U2 F2 R F U' R2 F U' R'


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 28, 2017)

*Round 80*
Race to sub-6.5

6.20, 8.89, 5.70, 6.60, 6.56, 5.17, 7.11, 6.35, 12.38, 9.70, 4.92, 5.18 *= 6.75,*

Way too much horrible fails...


----------



## AhmetYG (Mar 28, 2017)

*Round 80
Race to sub-7
Method: Ortega
Cube: MoYu Lingo*
(5.65), 7.28, 7.41, 6.48, (10.19+), 5.73, 5.69, 6.76, 7.64, 6.59, 6.26, 6.18 *= 6.60*

_(On StackMat Timer)_


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 28, 2017)

Round 80
Race to sub 6
Method: ortega
Cube: Cubicle weipo

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-28
avg of 12: 7.149

Time List:
1. 7.356 U' R F2 R U R' U2 F' U' 
2. 7.744 R' U2 R' U R' U F U' R2 
3. 7.314 F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' F R' U' 
4. (9.522) U' F2 U' F R2 U2 F R U' 
5. 6.754 F U2 F' U R U F2 R2 U2 
6. 5.891 F2 R2 U2 F R F' U F2 U' 
7. 6.370 U F2 U2 F' R2 F U' R2 U' 
8. 7.356 R F' U2 F R F' R F2 R' 
9. (4.980) F' R' U F2 R2 U2 R' F' U' 
10. 8.384 U' R U R2 F' U F2 U' R 
11. 7.316 U2 F2 R F U' R2 F U' R' 
12. 7.007 U2 F2 R F U' R2 F U' R'


----------



## Acuber123456 (Mar 29, 2017)

Round 80 
Cube Mofang Jiaoshi 
Ao12:8.402
6.393,7.111,7.103,8.727,(5.956),10.039,7.193,9.613,6.228,8.247,9.764,13.767


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 29, 2017)

muchacho said:


> *Round 79 - Results*
> Acuber123456 - sub-6 - 6.847
> CubingBanana - sub-6 - 8.244
> muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.017
> ...


r80 to sub3.5
3.58, 4.56, 3.02, (5.50), 3.99, 3.12, 3.37, 4.10, 3.80, (2.69), 2.83, 3.68 = 3.61 avg12
0/3


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 29, 2017)

Race to Sub 4
Ortega+some cll
Moyu Weipo
4.26, 4.67, (4.73), 3.83, 4.58, 3.97, 4.39, 3.98, 3.99, (2.71), 3.94, 4.43= 4.20 Ao12


----------



## muchacho (Apr 4, 2017)

Round 80

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega/CMLL
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.366

5.879, 6.560, 6.495, 6.263, (14.247), (4.679), 6.438, 5.735, 6.880, 5.871, 10.496, 13.049


----------



## muchacho (Apr 4, 2017)

*Round 80 - Results*
T1_M0 - sub-6.5 - 6.75
AhmetYG - sub-7 - 6.60
CubingBanana - sub-6 - 7.149
Acuber123456 - sub-6 - 8.402
YouCubing - sub-3.5 - 3.61
Tycubing - sub-4 - 4.20
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.366

*Round 81 - Scrambles*
1. F U R U' R2 F U R2 F' U'
2. F2 U F' R' U2 R' U' F2
3. F' R U R' U F' U F' R' U'
4. F U2 R2 U' R' U F' R
5. R F U' R U2 F2 U' R' U'
6. F' R2 F' R' F2 U F R
7. F' R' F' R2 F' U2 R U' F
8. U F U' F2 U2 F' R U2 R'
9. U2 R F' U R2 U R' U2 R
10. F2 R F' R2 U2 F' R F2
11. F R F R U' F2 U2 F'
12. R' U2 F R U R' U R'


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 4, 2017)

*Round 81
race to sub-6.5
*
7.09, 6.14, 5.94, 5.79, 7.68+, DNF, 5.58, 6.64, 5.35, 6.64, 6.86, 6.06 *= 6.44*


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 5, 2017)

muchacho said:


> *Round 80 - Results*
> T1_M0 - sub-6.5 - 6.75
> AhmetYG - sub-7 - 6.60
> CubingBanana - sub-6 - 7.149
> ...


r81
race to sub3.5
3.15, (2.47), (5.09), 4.66, 2.97, 4.07, 3.72, 3.40, 4.15, 4.01, 3.44, 4.97 = 3.81 avg12
garbagé


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 5, 2017)

Race to sub 4
Moyu Weipo
Ortega w/ some CLL

Times
4.26, (4.86), 3.23, 4.31, 4.11, 3.31, 3.94, 4.43, 3.75, 4.13, 3.88, (2.94)= 3.93 Ao12


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 5, 2017)

Round 81
Race to sub 12
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
Method: LBL

*Ao12: 12.24
*
1. 10.25 
2. (15.83) 
3. 13.99 
4. 11.69 
5. 11.19 
6. 11.46 
7. 14.65 
8. 10.23 
9. 14.79 
10. 11.96 
11. 12.12 
12. (8.57)


----------



## Torch (Apr 6, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> r81
> race to sub3.5
> 3.15, (2.47), (5.09), 4.66, 2.97, 4.07, 3.72, 3.40, 4.15, 4.01, 3.44, 4.97 = 3.81 avg12
> garbagé


leafeon is disappointed in you


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 6, 2017)

Torch said:


> leafeon is disappointed in you
> View attachment 7734


What are I do with life


----------



## mafergut (Apr 8, 2017)

*Round 81 - Race to sub 5*
Method: Ortega / Varasano
Cube: Moyu Weipo stickerless

*avg of 12: 5.65 (0/3)*
5.45, (3.94), 6.01, 5.71, 5.73, 6.07, 5.36, 5.71, 6.00, (6.34), 5.25, 5.20

Bad. I didn't practice in two weeks and did just a couple Ao12 as warm-up before this.


----------



## muchacho (Apr 11, 2017)

Round 81

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.111

9.560, 5.448, 5.800, 6.175, 7.055, 7.558, 6.911, 7.271, 6.103, (11.094), (5.223)


----------



## muchacho (Apr 11, 2017)

*Round 80 - Results*
T1_M0 - sub-6.5 - 6.44 [1/3]
YouCubing - sub-3.5 - 3.81
Tycubing - sub-4 - 3.93 [1/3]
FireCuber - sub-12 - 12.24
mafergut - sub-5 - 5.65
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.111

*Round 81 - Scrambles*
1. R U' R' U F2 U R' U R2
2. R' F2 R' F2 R F' U R' F'
3. U R F' R F2 R U2 F' R
4. R' U2 R' U2 R' F U R2 U
5. F' U2 F' R F' R2 F' U2 R'
6. U2 F2 U' F U' F2 R' U
7. U2 R2 F2 U' F U' R F R'
8. R2 F' R F2 R F U' R2 U2
9. F2 R U' R2 U' F2 U F U
10. F2 R F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U2
11. U F' R F' U' F R' U F' U2
12. R' U R F' R2 U2 F2 U' R2


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey! I'm new here, but I wanted to try it out!
Race to sub 4
Cube- Dayan 2x2
Method- Ortega with a bit of CLL
Average of 12: 4.48
1. 3.98 
2. 4.38 
3. 4.63 
4. 5.24 
5. (6.37) 
6. 4.02 
7. 4.24 
8. 3.99 
9. 3.66 
10. (2.79) 
11. 6.24 
12. 4.40


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 14, 2017)

Round 81
still to sub-6.5 (*2/3*)

4.95, 7.17, 6.16, 6.03, 5.97, 5.22, 5.41, 5.70, 6.43, 5.28, DNF, 6.40 *= 5.98*


----------



## muchacho (Apr 18, 2017)

Round 82

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega/CMLL
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.657

7.559, 6.672, (15.864), 6.049, 8.883, 6.863, 7.551, 6.319, 7.383, (5.127), 12.384, 6.911


----------



## muchacho (Apr 18, 2017)

*Round 81 - Results*
Seaweed_Brain818 - sub-4 - 4.48
T1_M0 - sub-6.5 - 5.98 [2/3]
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.657

*Round 82 - Scrambles*
1. U2 R2 F2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
2. R F R' U R' U R' U2 F2
3. U R' F U2 F R2 U'
4. U F2 U R' F R2 U2 R' U
5. R F U' F U' R2 F' U
6. F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R' F' R2 U'
7. U F U2 R2 F U' R' F2 U
8. F' R F R' F U' R' U F U'
9. F' U2 F' U2 R F2 R F U2
10. F2 R F2 R U F U F2 R' U'
11. R' U2 R2 F2 R' F U' R U2
12. U F2 R' U F2 U2 F' U' F2 U2


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yea I lost my 2x2 at a comp and have to pass this week waiting for a new one. Gj me!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 18, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 82
Race to sub-6
Cube: LingPo
Method: LBL/Ortega

*Ao12: 5.46
*
1. 5.07 
2. 6.90 
3. 4.91 
4. (3.39) 
5. 5.20 
6. 5.43 
7. 6.58 
8. 4.11 
9. (7.53) 
10. 5.94 
11. 3.68 
12. 6.76 

Very nice! Wow.... I'm the first person, that is never me.


----------



## Nieh Zee Ernn Ryan (Apr 21, 2017)

Nieh Zee Ernn Ryan
Round 82
Race to sub 5
cube : moyu weipo
Method: LBL + 7 CLL

Ao12: 4.52

(*2.80*), (*5.88*), 3.63, 4.56, 4.96, 3.40, 3.41, 4.50, 5.83, 4.45, 4.90, 5.60


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (Apr 21, 2017)

Race to sub 4
Cube- Dayan 2x2
Method-Ortega w/ a bit of CLL
Average of 12: 4.15
1. 2.50 
2. 4.71 
3. 5.00+ 
4. 4.76 
5. 3.86 
6. 4.19 
7. 4.25 
8. 3.41 
9. 5.12 
10. (5.20) 
11. 3.70 
12. (2.06)


----------



## mns112 (Apr 22, 2017)

Race to sub 3 
Cube - Yuxin White
Method - CLL

avg of 12: 3.23

Time List:
1. 2.54 U2 R2 F2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
2. 3.63 R F R' U R' U R' U2 F2
3. (4.90) U R' F U2 F R2 U'
4. 3.52 U F2 U R' F R2 U2 R' U
5. 3.04 R F U' F U' R2 F' U
6. 2.65 F2 U2 F' R F2 U' R' F' R2 U'
7. 2.85 U F U2 R2 F U' R' F2 U
8. 2.89 F' R F R' F U' R' U F U'
9. 3.83 F' U2 F' U2 R F2 R F U2
10. 4.04 F2 R F2 R U F U F2 R' U'
11. (2.33) R' U2 R2 F2 R' F U' R U2
12. 3.30 U F2 R' U F2 U2 F' U' F2 U2


----------



## muchacho (Apr 25, 2017)

Round 83

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.529

5.760, 7.888, (5.720), 5.968, 6.364, 6.127, 6.135, 6.544, 6.337, 7.103, (8.169), 7.064


----------



## muchacho (Apr 25, 2017)

*Round 83 - Results*
CornerCutter - sub-6 - 5.46 [1/3]
Nieh Zee Ernn Ryan - sub-5 - 4.52 [1/3]
Seaweed_Brain818 - sub-4 - 4.15
mns112 - sub-3 - 3.23
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.529

*Round 84 - Scrambles*
1. F' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 F2
2. F2 U' R2 F U' R U2 R' U'
3. U' F' U2 F' R U' R
4. U' F U2 R2 U' F U' R U'
5. R2 F2 R U R' F R2 F'
6. R' U R' U2 F2 R U2 R2
7. R F R2 F' U R' F U2 R'
8. U' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' U F' U'
9. R U' F2 R2 U2 F' U F2 U
10. R2 F U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U
11. F' U2 R' U F R2 F2 U2 R'
12. U' F U2 F' R2 F' R U F


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 25, 2017)

*Round 84*
Kungfu 2x2, Ortega
Race to sub 6.5

4.81, 6.07, 5.62, 4.89, 6.46, 4.04, 6.51, (6.96), 5.04, 5.86, (4.02), 4.89

* = 5.42 (3/3 graduate right?)*


----------



## muchacho (Apr 25, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> *= 5.42 (3/3 graduate right?)*


Yeah, congrats!


----------



## mns112 (Apr 25, 2017)

Race to sub 3 
Cll
Yuxin White

single
best: 1.73
worst: 4.32

mean of 3
current: 3.53 (σ = 0.29)
best: 2.54 (σ = 0.73)

avg of 5
current: 3.53 (σ = 0.29)
best: 3.01 (σ = 0.25)

avg of 12
current: 3.32 (σ = 0.44)
best: 3.32 (σ = 0.44)

Average: 3.32 (σ = 0.44)
Mean: 3.27

Time List:
1. 2.62 F' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 
2. 3.70 F2 U' R2 F U' R U2 R' U' 
3. 3.32 U' F' U2 F' R U' R 
4. 3.16 U' F U2 R2 U' F U' R U' 
5. 1.73 R2 F2 R U R' F R2 F' 
6. 2.71 R' U R' U2 F2 R U2 R2 
7. 4.32 R F R2 F' U R' F U2 R' 
8. 3.14 U' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' U F' U' 
9. 3.96 R U' F2 R2 U2 F' U F2 U 
10. 3.86 R2 F U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U 
11. 3.38 F' U2 R' U F R2 F2 U2 R' 
12. 3.33 U' F U2 F' R2 F' R U F


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 26, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 84
Race to Sub-6
Cube: LingPo
Method: LBL/Ortega

*Ao12: 5.79[2/3]*

1. 5.31 
2. 6.26 
3. 5.96 
4. 5.73 
5. 5.32 
6. 5.63 
7. (7.10) 
8. (4.46) 
9. 6.07 
10. 6.06 
11. 6.15 
12. 5.39 

Time for a new cube. To many lockups. What would you 2x2ers recommend?


----------



## mns112 (Apr 27, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> CornerCutter
> 
> Time for a new cube. To many lockups. What would you 2x2ers recommend?



Yuxin White or Guoguan Xinghen
The yuxin is smoother but can pop sometimes if on wrong tensions
The guogan is lighter and more airy and quite stable.
Choose your cube according to the type of cube you prefer


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (Apr 27, 2017)

Average of 12: 3.88
Cube- KungFu Yuehun
Method- Ortega w/ a bit of CLL
1. 3.97 
2. 4.42 
3. (5.39) 
4. 3.75 
5. (2.64) 
6. 3.32 
7. 4.07 
8. 3.16 
9. 3.30 
10. 5.02 
11. 4.44 
12. 3.38 
YESS! 1/3


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi I'm new here!
Goal: Sub 5.5
Cube: Weipo
Method: Ortega
Ao12: 5.62
5.64, 4.18, 6.40, (7.39), 4.94, (3.69), 6.44, 6.24, 5.08, 5.00, 5.93, 6.33


----------



## BirdPuzzles (May 1, 2017)

*Round 84*
Race to sub-6
Cube: MoFang (the cheap one idk)
Method: Ortega/Varisuno

7.18, 7.17, 5.22, 6.20, 4.97, 4.77, 6.18, (4.65), 6.77, 6.32, 6.51, (7.32) = 6.13 avg

pretty close, but I'm not usually this good. I like never do 2x2, but i want to be sub 5 before my competition in June(Texas Showdown), so i better start practicing


----------



## muchacho (May 2, 2017)

Round 84

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.281

6.088, 6.216, 6.624, 9.599, 4.760, (4.702), 8.336, 7.801, 7.927, 10.064, 7.024, 8.438


----------



## muchacho (May 2, 2017)

*Round 84 - Results*
T1_M0 - sub-6.5 - 5.42 [3/3] 
mns112 - sub-3 - 3.32
CornerCutter - sub-6 - 5.79 [2/3]
Seaweed_Brain818 - sub-4 - 3.88 [1/3]
JustAnotherGenericCuber - sub-5.5 - 5.62
BirdPuzzles - sub-6 - 6.13
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.281

*Round 85 - Scrambles*
1. F' U R' U2 F U' F' R U2
2. R' U F' R' U R' F R2 F
3. F R2 F' U R U' F2 U'
4. U' R' F U F' R' F U' R
5. R2 F R' F2 R F R' F'
6. U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F' R2
7. F R' F U F' R F2 U2
8. R U' F2 U' R F2 U R'
9. R' U' F R2 U' R F2 R F' U'
10. U2 F' U' R' F R2 U' R' F U'
11. F2 U2 F U2 F R U2 R'
12. U F U F2 U' R' U F U2


----------



## T1_M0 (May 2, 2017)

*R85
Race to sub 5.5
*
4.45 7.29+, (3.67), 4.98, 5.35, 6.31, 5.94, 5.68, 5.44, 6.26, 7.00, (10.62+) *= 5.87*


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 4, 2017)

Round 85
Sub 5.5 
Ao12: 5.53
4.95, 6.58, (2.67), 6.12, 4.71, 7.14, 5.43, 5.43, (9.26 lol), 4.20, 3.93, 6.72


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (May 6, 2017)

Session average: 3.43
Cube- KungFu YueHun
Method- Orteg w/ a bit of CLL
1. 2.69 
2. 3.81 
3. 2.49 
4. 3.86 
5. (1.96) 
6. 3.86 
7. 3.20 
8. 3.87 
9. (4.57) 
10. 4.28 
11. 2.58
12. 3.63
YES!! Only 1 more to go!


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (May 14, 2017)

Round 85
Method- CLL
Cube- Cubicle Chuwen
Race to sub 4
ao12- 4.041
3.645, 3.695, 4.237, 3.295, (2.962), 5.695, 3.794, (5.795), 3.762, 4.638, 3.895

rip counting 5


----------



## muchacho (May 17, 2017)

Round 85

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 9.546

(4.743), 7.945, 10.071, 5.543, 7.943, 8.583, (DNF), 21.623, 8.167, 10.359, 7.238, 7.991


----------



## muchacho (May 17, 2017)

*Round 85 Results*
T1_M0 - sub-5.5 - 5.87
JustAnotherGenericCuber - sub-5.5 - 5.53
Seaweed_Brain818 - sub-4 - 3.43 [2/3]
Connor Yungbluth - sub-4 - 4.041
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 9.546

*Round 86 Scrambles*
1. F2 U2 R2 F R F' R U' R2 U2
2. R2 U' R2 U F' U' R2 U'
3. F' U F' R U2 R' F R' U' R'
4. F R' F2 U R' U' F2
5. F' U' F2 U' F' R2 F' U' F
6. U' R F U' R2 F U R2 U'
7. F2 U R U R2 F R'
8. U F2 U R2 F' R'
9. U' F' R U' R U F' U2 R' U'
10. U2 R F2 U2 R F' U F' U'
11. F2 R' F2 R' F R2 F U2
12. U' F' U' R2 U' R F2 U' F'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 18, 2017)

Round 86
Sub 5.5
Moyu Weipo
Ortega/lol
Ao12: 5.22 *(1/3)*
6.32, 4.22, 4.86, 5.01, 3.58, 5.84, 6.43, (2.61), 5.43, (7.58), 5.03, 5.51


----------



## T1_M0 (May 18, 2017)

r86
sub-5.5
Kungfu Yuehun, Ortega

4.67, 4.77, (3.94), (6.07), 4.73, 4.23, 4.18, 5.03, 5.26, 5.18, 4.17, 4.65 = 4.68 (1/3)

Hey, finally good average.


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (May 19, 2017)

Cube- KungFu Yuehun
Method- Ortega w/ a bit of CLL
1. 2.84
2. 4.54
3. 4.52
4. 3.93
5. 3.45
6. 3.70
7. 3.84
8. (2.02)
9. 4.53
10. 2.82
11. (6.35)
12. 4.23
Avg5- 3.84!
3/3!! Yes!


----------



## applezfall (May 20, 2017)

round 86
cube :yuxin white
goal sub 3
1.3.41
2.3.48
3.3.77
4.(2.42)
5.(DNF(1.62)
6.4.07
7.4.12
8.2.59
9.4.47
10.2.99
11.3.72
12.4.31
ao12:4.10 pretty bad tbh


----------



## muchacho (May 23, 2017)

Congrats to Seaweed_Brain818* 

Round 86 Results*
JustAnotherGenericCuber - sub-5.5 - 5.22 [1/3]
T1_M0 - sub-5.5 - 4.68 [1/3]
Seaweed_Brain818 - sub-4 - 3.84 [3/3]
applezfall - sub-3 - 4.10

*Round 87 Scrambles*
1. F' R2 F2 R' U' R' U F2 R U'
2. U2 F2 U' R F U R2 U R2 U2
3. F2 U R F2 U' F R' F2
4. F2 R2 U F' R U2 F2 R' U'
5. U' R F' R2 F2 R' U F'
6. F R U2 F' U2 F'
7. F' R F2 R' U2 R U' R U'
8. F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R2 F U' R2
9. R2 U2 R' F R2 U2 R' U R'
10. R' U' R U2 F2 R' U' R U2
11. F2 R2 F R' U F2 R' U2 R U2
12. F' R2 U R U F2 R F' R


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 23, 2017)

Round 86
Weipo
Sub 5.5

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-23
avg of 12: 5.43 *(2/3)*

Time List:
1. (4.55) D2 B U2 B D2 R2 F U2 B L2 F R U B L' D' U2 R' U B2 L
2. 6.05 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D' F' R D' B D B R2 B U
3. 4.60 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' L B2 F U' L U' L R F' R'
4. 4.94 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D U B2 U R' U' F U2 B' D2 B U2 R B'
5. 5.71 R2 U2 B F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 D' F L2 U F' D' L' D2 F R
6. 4.74 F B2 D U2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 D R2 U' R' U R' F L D' F' R2
7. 5.30 D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 R' B' U2 L2 R' B D U' F D L
8. 6.11 U' D B' L' D2 F' B U B2 L D2 L U2 F2 R' F2 B2 R U2 F
9. 4.78 F2 U L2 D2 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B' D2 L' D2 F D' R2 F2 L2 R
10. 5.85 B' D2 F D2 U2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R' D2 R2 D' B' L' B2 U R'
11. (7.43) U' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R' F' L U2 L R2 F L' D'
12. 6.20 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' L F L2 U2 B' L' D2 L2 U' L

Good but solve 9 should have been a 3 but I locked up


----------



## Luke8 (May 24, 2017)

*Round 87
Race to Sub 10
MoYu LingPo*
LBL/Ortega CN
Ao12: 9.693
Success!

Time List:
1. 8.134
2. 10.948
3. 12.208
4. (5.322)
5. (15.954)
6. 9.856
7. 12.928
8. 9.575
9. 11.297
10. 5.649
11. 8.776
12. 7.561


----------



## T1_M0 (May 25, 2017)

r87
Race to sub-5.5

(4.62), 5.00, 6.17, 6.48, 6.09, 7.86, 4.75, (14.82), 4.67, 6.12, 5.54 = 5.90

Shouldn't have done 2x2 right now...


----------



## muchacho (May 28, 2017)

Round 87

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 8.181

10.640, (5.352), 7.704, 5.846, 14.647, 7.255, 6.279, 10.623, DNF, 6.343, 7.119, 5.127


----------



## muchacho (May 31, 2017)

*Round 87 Results*
JustAnotherGenericCuber - sub-5.5 - 5.43 [2/3]
Luke8 - sub-10 - 9.693 [1/3]
T1_M0 - sub-5.5 - 5.90
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 8.181

*Round 88 Scrambles*
1. U2 F R U F' U2 F' U'
2. R F U F2 R U2 R U' R2 U'
3. R2 U' R' F2 R F' U2 F' U2
4. R2 F U' R2 U2 F' U' F
5. R' F' R F' U R' U2 R' U
6. F2 R U F2 U R U2 R' U2
7. F U' F' U2 F U' F R2 U'
8. F2 R U' F2 U' F2 R U' R2 U'
9. F2 U' F U2 R' F' U' F2 R2
10. U F' R2 F U2 R' U' F U2
11. R' U' F' R U2 F2 U' R2
12. R U F' R F R2 U2 F'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Round 88
Sub 5.5
Ortega
Weipo

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-1
avg of 12: 4.93 *(3/3)!!!*

Time List:
1. 4.85 U' F2 R2 F R F R' U R' 
2. 4.96 F' U2 F' R2 F' R' F2 R2 U 
3. 5.24 R2 F' R U' R2 F U2 R' F' U' 
4. 5.18 R' U2 R' F U R U' R F' U2 
5. 5.34 F R F' R' U' F2 R2 F' U2 
6. 4.64 R' U2 F U2 R' U R F2 U' 
7. (4.06) U' F R2 U2 R' U R U F' 
8. 4.41 F' R U' F U' R F2 R' F2 U' 
9. (5.53) U R F R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' 
10. 4.92 F2 U F U2 R2 F U R2 F 
11. 4.85 R' U2 R' F' R2 U2 R' F2 U' 
12. 4.88 U' F R2 U' F U F R U


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Round 88
Race to sub-3.5
Cube: MHSS Chuwen
Method: Varasano

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-2
avg of 12: 3.41 (1/3!)

1. 3.72 U2 F R U F' U2 F' U'
2. 3.39 R F U F2 R U2 R U' R2 U'
3. 3.17 R2 U' R' F2 R F' U2 F' U2
4. 3.63 R2 F U' R2 U2 F' U' F
5. 3.49 R' F' R F' U R' U2 R' U
6. (4.01) F2 R U F2 U R U2 R' U2
7. (2.97) F U' F' U2 F U' F R2 U'
8. 3.09 F2 R U' F2 U' F2 R U' R2 U'
9. 3.51 F2 U' F U2 R' F' U' F2 R2
10. 3.13 U F' R2 F U2 R' U' F U2
11. 3.65 R' U' F' R U2 F2 U' R2
12. 3.36 R U F' R F R2 U2 F'


----------



## muchacho (Jun 6, 2017)

Round 88

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.754

(8.270), 8.023, 6.569, 5.439, 6.455, 8.016, 6.152, 6.104, (5.112), 7.727, 5.896, 7.159


----------



## muchacho (Jun 6, 2017)

*Round 88 - Results*
JustAnotherGenericCuber - sub-5.5 - 4.93 [3/3] Congrats! 
Competition Cuber - sub-3.5 - 3.41 [1/3]
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.754
*
Round 89 Scrambles*
1. F U' R' U2 R F2 R' U'
2. U R U' F' R' U F2 R' U
3. U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R
4. U' F R U' R F2 R' U F2 R2
5. R' F2 U R' F2 R' U' F2 U2
6. U' R2 F' U' R2 U' F U F' U
7. F' U2 R' F' R2 F2 U R' U2
8. F' R2 F R' U F2 R' U2 R U2
9. F R' F2 U' F R U' F
10. F2 U F R F2 U' F U2 F2
11. F' R U' F2 U' F2 R' F U2
12. R2 U' R2 U' R' U F' U R'


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 6, 2017)

r89
Race to sub 5.5

10.88, 4.92, 5.22, 4.73, 4.71, 4.71, 4.93, 5.61, 6.72, 3.84, 5.38, DNF = 5.78

Sooo, I messed up sune alg in the first scramble WHICH HAD A COMPLETE LAYER AND A PLL SKIP. And yeah, dnf:ed the last one --> counting 10.88 

FML


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 6, 2017)

Round 89
Sub 5
Ortega
Weipo

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-6
avg of 12: 4.57

Time List:
1. (1.15) U' F U' F R2 U2 F' U' R2 
2. 4.07 R U2 F U' R' F' R F' R' 
3. (8.51) R2 U2 F2 R F U R2 F' U2 
4. 5.17 U' F2 U2 R U2 F' U' F U2 
5. 3.35 R2 U' F' R2 U F' R' U R2 
6. 4.78 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' F U2 R' 
7. 4.85 R U' R' F R F U2 F2 R2 
8. 4.49 R2 F' R' F U2 R2 U' R2 U' 
9. 5.54 R U' F2 R U R U' R F' 
10. 2.58 F' R2 F R2 U F U' R2 U' 
11. 5.37 U' R2 F' U F2 R' U' R2 F2 
12. 5.41 U2 R2 F U2 F2 U' R2 F R'

Lol first solve is my pb single


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 6, 2017)

hey it's been a while
r89 race to sub3.5, weipo
(1.08), 3.17, 3.32, (5.84), 4.28, 3.15, 2.99, 2.38, 3.33, 3.37, 3.96, 3.73 = 3.37 avg12 [1/3]


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 13, 2017)

*Round 89*
Race to sub-4

(1.37), 5.65, 3.91, 3.46, (5.95+), 3.25, 3.49, 3.34, 3.49, 4.05, 5.27, 3.61 = 3.95 average [1/3]

I don't really care about 2x2, but I figured I'd do this for fun and see if I can get sub-4. This is promising so far.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 13, 2017)

Round 89
Sub-4.5
Ortega
Cubicle XingHen M
Imput function on CSTimer used
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-12
avg of 12: 4.48
Time List:
1. (1.58) F U' R' U2 R F2 R' U'
2. 4.28 U R U' F' R' U F2 R' U
3. 3.03 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R
4. 6.01 U' F R U' R F2 R' U F2 R2
5. 5.83 R' F2 U R' F2 R' U' F2 U2
6. 3.95 U' R2 F' U' R2 U' F U F' U
7. 4.13 F' U2 R' F' R2 F2 U R' U2
8. 5.90 F' R2 F R' U F2 R' U2 R U2
9. 4.89 F R' F2 U' F R U' F
10. 3.10 F2 U F R F2 U' F U2 F2
11. 3.64 F' R U' F2 U' F2 R' F U2
12. (7.28) R2 U' R2 U' R' U F' U R'


----------



## muchacho (Jun 13, 2017)

Round 89

Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.024

8.514, 6.927, 5.633, 7.040, (17.591), 6.824, 6.989, (5.063), 6.184, 7.548, 6.952, 7.634


----------



## muchacho (Jun 13, 2017)

*Round 89 - Results*
T1_M0 - sub-5.5 - 5.78
JustAnotherGenericCuber - sub-5 - 4.57 [1/3]
YouCubing - sub-3.5 - 3.37 [1/3]
DGCubes - sub-4 - 3.95 [1/3]
Ghost Cuber - sub-4.5 - 4.48 [1/3]
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.024

*Round 90 - Scrambles*
1. R2 F' R F' R2 F R U2 F
2. F2 R' U F' R' F R' F2 U
3. U F2 U R U2 F' R' F2 U2
4. U' R2 U F U2 R F2 R F' U'
5. R U2 F' U' F' U R F' U
6. U2 F2 R' F U R' F2 U'
7. R2 F2 U R U F' R2 F R2 U'
8. F' R2 F U' R F' U R2
9. F R F2 R' U2 F R' U2 R U'
10. F' R2 U' F U R' U' R' F
11. F2 R' U R2 U' F2 R F' U
12. R2 F' U R2 U F2 U' F2 R'


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 14, 2017)

r90
Race to sub 5.5

6.45, 6.60, 6.20, 4.70, 6.28+, 4.96, 5.51, 3.71, 4.63, 4.02, 5.07, 4.26 = 5.21

Terrible beginning, but I'm however starting to get sub-5


----------



## applezfall (Jun 17, 2017)

sub 3
cube:yuxin white
method:cll and 1/4 of eg1
Time List:
1. 2.63 R2 F' R F' R2 F R U2 F 
2. 4.78 F2 R' U F' R' F R' F2 U 
3. 3.73 U F2 U R U2 F' R' F2 U2 
4. 2.91 U' R2 U F U2 R F2 R F' U' 
5. 3.88 R U2 F' U' F' U R F' U 
6. 2.80 U2 F2 R' F U R' F2 U' 
7. 3.62 R2 F2 U R U F' R2 F R2 U' 
8. 2.61 F' R2 F U' R F' U R2 
9. 4.00 F R F2 R' U2 F R' U2 R U' 
10. (2.43) F' R2 U' F U R' U' R' F 
11. (5.41) F2 R' U R2 U' F2 R F' U 
12. 4.25 R2 F' U R2 U F2 U' F2 R'
ao:3.52


----------



## muchacho (Jun 21, 2017)

Round 90
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.670

5.953, 6.673, 7.047, 7.623, (13.671), 6.999, 4.696, 8.617, 5.551, (4.336), 6.296, 7.246


----------



## muchacho (Jun 21, 2017)

*Round 90 Results*
T1_M0 - sub-5.5 - 5.21 [1/3]
applezfall - sub-3 - 3.52
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.670
JustAnotherGenericCuber - sub-5 - 4.92 [2/3]

*Round 91 Scrambles*
1. F' U' R U2 R F2 R' F R U
2. F2 R' U2 R' U R U' F U'
3. U' R F' R U2 F' R' U R'
4. R2 F' R2 F R' U2
5. F2 R F2 U' F R2 U R2 U'
6. U2 R' U' F2 U' F U' F2
7. U2 R U2 F' R U F
8. F' U R' U2 R2 F R' U2
9. U2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2
10. R2 F U F2 U F' R' F2
11. R' U2 F2 U R F2 U F' U'
12. F2 R2 U R' U R2 U F2 U'
*
*


----------



## AMCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

race to sub 9
Ortega
Chuwen


7.41+
6.77
9.67
7.25
8.16
10.45
8.36
8.48
7.04
9.49
9.98
10.88(Almost +2ed)
Ao12= 8.66 

Average for me.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

Shoot I forgot to do last round


----------



## muchacho (Jun 21, 2017)

Just do it if you want, I'll edit the post.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

muchacho said:


> Just do it if you want, I'll edit the post.


Thanks!

Round 90
Sub 5
Weipo
Ortega

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-21
avg of 12: 4.92 *(2/3)*

Time List:
1. 5.26 R' F' R2 F R' F R2 U' F2 U' 
2. 5.32 U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U 
3. (6.60) F R F U' F2 U' R F2 R2 
4. 4.42 R2 U F2 R' F' U' R2 F R' U' 
5. 4.54 F' R' F' U R' U R U2 R2 
6. 5.36 R' F R2 U' R F U2 R U' 
7. (2.79) R2 F' R' F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 
8. 4.59 R U2 R2 F' U' R2 U R' F2 
9. 4.26 R F' R' F2 U2 R2 U' F' R' 
10. 4.84 U2 F2 U' R2 U R' U2 R' F2 U' 
11. 5.61 U R' F U R' F2 R U2 R' U' 
12. 4.96 R' F R' F R' F2 R2 F' U2


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

Round 91 
Sub 5
Weipo 
Ortega

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-21
avg of 12: 4.73 *(3/3)*

Time List:
1. 3.75 F' R2 U2 F U F U' R2 U 
2. 4.82 R F' R' U R2 F R' U' R' 
3. 3.94 R' F R' F' R' U R2 U' R 
4. 3.91 R F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' F' U2 
5. (3.51) U R2 F2 R' F U' F U' F2 
6. 5.03 U F R U2 R2 F2 U' F U2 
7. 6.17 R F' U' R F2 R' F U F 
8. 5.52 R F U2 R' F U' R' F2 R2 F' 
9. 4.30 R' U R' U2 F' R2 F R' U 
10. (6.24) R F U F' U F R2 U' R 
11. 4.78 F2 R F' R2 U R F2 R U 
12. 5.07 R U R' F2 U R F2 R' U'


----------



## applezfall (Jun 27, 2017)

the road has ended easy scrambles doo
method: cll and eg1
cube: yuxin white
goal: sub 3
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-27
avg of 12: 2.89

Time List:
1. 2.30 F' U' R U2 R F2 R' F R U 
2. 2.77 F2 R' U2 R' U R U' F U' 
3. 4.48 U' R F' R U2 F' R' U R' 
4. 2.21 R2 F' R2 F R' U2 
5. 2.37 F2 R F2 U' F R2 U R2 U' 
6. 2.97 U2 R' U' F2 U' F U' F2 
7. 2.91 U2 R U2 F' R U F 
8. 2.54 F' U R' U2 R2 F R' U2 
9. (1.88) U2 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 
10. 3.10 R2 F U F2 U F' R' F2 
11. (4.66) R' U2 F2 U R F2 U F' U' 
12. 3.24 F2 R2 U R' U R2 U F2 U'


----------



## muchacho (Jun 29, 2017)

Round 91
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.289

5.360, 6.519, 7.367, (4.344), 8.032, (21.934), 15.279, 6.352, 4.863, 6.216, 6.583, 6.319


----------



## muchacho (Jun 29, 2017)

*Round 91 Results*
AMCuber - sub-9 - 8.66 [1/3]
JustAnotherGenericCuber - sub-5 - 4.73 [3/3]
applezfall - sub-3 - 2.89 [1/3]
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.289

Congrats @JustAnotherGenericCuber 
*
Round 92 Scrambles*
1. F U R2 F' R F2 R F R2 U2
2. U' F U2 R2 F R F2 U' R U'
3. F U F U' R U' R' F R'
4. F' U' F2 U2 R F' U2 F U
5. R' U F' U R' U' R2 U'
6. F2 U R U' R2 F' R U2 R'
7. U2 R2 U' F R' U R' U' F
8. U F' R' U R2 F2 R' U2 R' U'
9. F R' U' F' R2 F' U'
10. R' F2 U2 R F R F2 R2 U2
11. R' U2 R U2 F' U2 F2 R
12. F' R2 U2 R F2 R F2 R'


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 3, 2017)

Round 92
Race to Sub-9
Method: Ortega
Cube: Cubicle XingHen M

Ao12: 8.13

Time List: 10.11, 10.75, 8.85, 8.03, (12.44), 7.79, 8.69, 6.93, 7.29, (4.32), 7.11, 5.81


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 3, 2017)

Round 92
Sub 4.5
Weipo
Ortega

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-3
avg of 12: 4.53 

Time List:
1. 5.55 U' F R2 U2 F U2 F' R U2 
2. 3.55 F' R F2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 
3. (5.84) U2 R2 U' F' R2 U' F' R2 U' 
4. 5.26 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R U2 R2 U' 
5. 4.69 R2 F' R U' R U R2 U F' U' 
6. 4.55 R' F2 R' U R' U2 F2 U' F2 U 
7. 2.81 U2 F R2 U F' R2 U2 R' U' 
8. 5.66 F2 U R2 U R F2 U R U 
9. (2.31) R' U' R F' U2 R U R F' U2 
10. 3.85 F U2 R U F' R2 U R2 U 
11. 5.11 F' R2 F' U F' R' F U R' 
12. 4.24 F' U R U2 F' U' F2 R F


----------



## muchacho (Jul 5, 2017)

Round 92
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 8.975

(5.351), (19.152), 6.711, 7.287, 19.040, 7.743, 7.447, 8.254, 5.927, 7.512, 13.781, 6.057


----------



## muchacho (Jul 5, 2017)

*Round 92 Results*
LegendaryMJS - sub-9 - 8.13 [1/3]
JustAnotherGenericCuber - sub-4.5 - 4.53
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 8.975

*Round 93 Scrambles*
1. F2 U' R2 F U F2 U2 R2
2. F2 R2 U' F U' F R F' R'
3. F2 R U F U2 F R2 U2 F'
4. F2 R2 U2 F R U2 R F2 R'
5. R2 F' R U' F R2 F'
6. F' U' F2 U' F U' F2 U F2
7. R U2 F' U' F R2 F2 U' R'
8. F U F U' R2 U R U2 R
9. U' R2 U' F U2 F' R U F2
10. U' R F' U' R2 U R' U
11. F R2 U' R U' R F U' R2 U'
12. R' F' U R U2 R F' U R U'


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 5, 2017)

Round 93
LBL
sub to 7.5

avg of 12: 7.494
1. 7.917 F2 U' R2 F U F2 U2 R2 
2. 8.649 F2 R2 U' F U' F R F' R' 
3. (9.026) F2 R U F U2 F R2 U2 F' 
4. 6.262 F2 R2 U2 F R U2 R F2 R' 
5. 8.827 R2 F' R U' F R2 F' 
6. 7.822 R U2 F' U' F R2 F2 U' R' 
7. 5.855 F U F U' R2 U R U2 R 
8. 7.336 U' R2 U' F U2 F' R U F2 
9. 8.900 U' R F' U' R2 U R' U 
10. 6.220 F R2 U' R U' R F U' R2 U' 
11. 7.151 R' F' U R U2 R F' U R U' 
12. (4.795) F' U R2 F' U F2 R U' R'


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 5, 2017)

Round 93
Method: Ortega
Cube: XingHen M
Sub-9

Ao12: 7.59

Time List: (8.62), 7.62, 7.01, 8.00, 7.92, 7.74, 7.29, 7.57, (5.15), 8.22, 7.01, 7.57


----------



## applezfall (Jul 5, 2017)

ok after getting used to eg1 I am sub 3
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-5
avg of 12: 2.81

Time List:
1. 3.02 F2 U' R2 F U F2 U2 R2 
2. 3.09 F2 R2 U' F U' F R F' R' 
3. (2.37) F2 R U F U2 F R2 U2 F' 
4. 2.55 F2 R2 U2 F R U2 R F2 R' 
5. 2.59 R2 F' R U' F R2 F' 
6. (3.85) F' U' F2 U' F U' F2 U F2 
7. 2.38 R U2 F' U' F R2 F2 U' R' 
8. 2.97 F U F U' R2 U R U2 R 
9. 2.86 U' R2 U' F U2 F' R U F2 
10. 2.98 U' R F' U' R2 U R' U 
11. 3.16 F R2 U' R U' R F U' R2 U' 
12. 2.52 R' F' U R U2 R F' U R U'
my new goal for the next round will be sub 2.6


----------



## PyraMaster (Jul 7, 2017)

*Round 93: 
Race to sub 7
Cube: Chuwen 2x2

Ao 12: 6.64: 1/3
*
Time List:
1. 6.75 
2. 6.24 
3. 6.10 
4. (7.87) 
5. 6.82 
6. 7.75 
7. 7.17 
8. 6.90 
9. (5.32) 
10. 5.49 
11. 6.39 
12. 5.70


----------



## AMCuber (Jul 8, 2017)

Round 93 (I forgot to do 92)

Race to sub 9

Chuwen

8.723
8.022
6.768
5.614
8.071
8.119
7.562
8.923
9.557 (OLL skip but got confused at P2L)
7.418
7.212
6.584

ao12= 7.714

Does anyone know how to get sub 5 at 2x2 using ortega? Please reply.


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Jul 9, 2017)

*ROUND 93*
race to beat my pb i guess
(but actually race to sub 7)
cube: Dayan 2x2
*5.16
6.21
6.73
5.91
4.17
6.89
5.74
4.79
7.39
5.83
(7.70)
(3.09)
5.89 AO12*
LBL/Ortega/CLL


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 9, 2017)

*r93
Race to sub-5
*
(DNF), 4.46, 4.34, 4.53, 4.97, (4.14), 5.25, 6.30, 5.74, 4.40, 5.74, 5.16 *= 5.09*


----------



## muchacho (Jul 11, 2017)

Round 93
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.553

6.943, (4.864), 5.609, 6.518, 7.871, 6.527, 7.417, 7.912, (9.712), 5.016, 5.255, 6.471


----------



## muchacho (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice round, good times everyone, even myself 
*
Round 93 Results*
oliviervlcube - sub-7.5 - 7.494 [1/3]
LegendaryMJS - sub-9 - 7.59 [2/3]
applezfall - sub-3 - 2.81 [2/3]
PyraMaster - sub-7 - 6.64 [1/3]
AMCuber - sub-9 - 7.714 [2/3]
Mingler_65071 - sub-7 - 5.89 [1/3]
T1_M0 - sub-5 - 5.09
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.553

*Round 94 Scrambles*
1. U2 F R2 F R2 U' F U' R'
2. F' U2 R2 U' F2 U R F' R2
3. R2 F U' F U' F U2 F' R U'
4. R' F R U' R U2 F' U' R2 U
5. U2 R' F R' U' F2 R2 U2
6. U' F2 U F U2 F R2 U' F2
7. U R F' R U2 F2 U' F U2
8. U' R' F' R2 F2 R'
9. R' F' U F R U R2 F
10. F U R F2 U' F2 U2 F'
11. F2 R' F U R U2 F' U2
12. R F2 U F' R F2 U' R F' U'


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 11, 2017)

Round 93
Ortega/LBL
XingHen M
Sub-9

Ao12: 6.24(3/3)

Time List: 8.91, 6.57, 6.89, (9.41), 6.21, 6.66, 7.19, 5.52, (2.79), 5.96, 3.65, 4.92


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 12, 2017)

R93, sub 4.5 (VO, Cavs)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-11
avg of 12: 4.409

Time List:
5.129, 4.121, 4.396, 5.135, 5.113, (3.051), 4.590, 3.408, 4.159, 3.858, (7.323+), 4.184

lol 2x2.


----------



## muchacho (Jul 14, 2017)

Round 94
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.484

6.623, (4.096), 7.919, 12.247, 8.073, (14.439), 7.683,5.150, 11.079, 6.112, 4.279, 5.497


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 14, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 94
Race to Sub-5.5
Method: Ortega/LBL
Cube: Chuwen

*Ao12: 5.40*

1. 5.44 
2. 4.94 
3. 6.07 
4. 4.56 
5. 5.37 
6. 7.15 
7. 4.83 
8. (2.81) 
9. 5.20 
10. 4.79 
11. (7.45) 
12. 5.60 

I think I am sub-5.5, but I want to do it before sub-5.


----------



## virginia (Jul 17, 2017)

round 94
race to sub 6
ortega
yuxin white

Ao12: 8.345
1. 7.200
2. 6.491
3. 7.246
4. DNF (pop)
5. 9.181
6. 8.147
6. 6.752
7. 7.393
8. 9.838
9. 6.459
10. 7.246
11. 11.625
12. 9.532

This was actual garbage from me


----------



## muchacho (Jul 19, 2017)

*Round 94 Results*
LegendaryMJS - sub-9 - 6.24 [3/3]
Ordway Persyn - sub-4.5 - 4.409 [1/3]
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.484
CornerCutter - sub-5.5 - 5.40 [1/3]
virginia - sub-6 - 8.345

Congrats @LegendaryMJS !

*Round 95 Scrambles*
1. R' F U' R' U2 R' U2 R F'
2. U' F' R2 U2 F R' F U2 F'
3. U2 R' U F' U R2 U F
4. U2 F' U F R' F2 R' F' R U'
5. R' F' U2 F U' F' R' F R'
6. R2 U' R F R' F2 R F2 U2
7. R U' F' R2 U2 R' F2 R'
8. U' R2 U R F2 U' F R U2
9. F2 R F' R' F U' R2 U' F U
10. U' F' U' F2 U' F' R2 U'
11. U' R' F' R U' F' U'
12. F U' R' F U R' U2 F U2


----------



## muchacho (Jul 19, 2017)

Round 95
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega/CMLL
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.217

5.401, (26.022), 5.399, 6.494, 11.735, (4.663), 10.096, 6.039, 5.712, 11.176, 5.287, 4.831


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 20, 2017)

Round 95
XingHen M
Ortega/LBL
Sub-7

Ao12: 5.41

Time List: 6.85, 5.46, 5.59, 4.16, (3.19), 3.98, 5.01, (8.13), 5.25, 4.57, 5.86, 7.39


----------



## applezfall (Jul 20, 2017)

Round 95
Method :eg1,cll,anticll
cube:yuxin white
goal:sub 2.7
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-20
avg of 12: 2.66

Time List:
1. 2.32 R' F U' R' U2 R' U2 R F' 
2. 2.77 U' F' R2 U2 F R' F U2 F' 
3. 2.34  U2 R' U F' U R2 U F 
4. 2.52 U2 F' U F R' F2 R' F' R U' 
5. 2.24 R' F' U2 F U' F' R' F R' 
6. (2.12) R2 U' R F R' F2 R F2 U2 
7. 2.86 R U' F' R2 U2 R' F2 R' 
8. 3.30 U' R2 U R F2 U' F R U2 
9. 3.65 F2 R F' R' F U' R2 U' F U 
10. 2.43 U' F' U' F2 U' F' R2 U' 
11. 2.18 U' R' F' R U' F' U' 
12. (3.82) F U' R' F U R' U2 F U2
my first average of the day but there were a lot of easy scramble with 1 move face


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 20, 2017)

First time joining this race.
Round 95
Cube: YJ Guanpo
Method: LBL
Race to: Sub-6

Ao12: *5.75 (1/3)*
7.85, 7.22, 4.10, 4.87, 4.25, *3.99*, *8.26*, 4.75, 8.05, 5.03, 6.37, 4.99

Nailed it.


----------



## Oatch (Jul 21, 2017)

I'll join.

Round 95
Race to Sub 4.5
Method: CLL
Average of 12: 4.44

5.01, 4.52, 5.23, 4.14, (2.91), 4.40, 3.73, 3.76, (8.07), 3.48, 4.87, 5.18

Didn't expect to get a sub 4.5 average straight off the bat, but there were some pretty easy scrambles this round (especially solve 5 oh boy). Don't ask about the 8 though rip


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 23, 2017)

R95
Race to sub-5

5.04, (11.71), 4.96, 6.62+, 4.31, 4.73, 5.26, 4.59, 4.89, 4.63, (3.53), 4.81 = 4.98 (1/3)

Failed the 2nd one, and did wrong auf in the 4th one


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 23, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 94
Race to Sub-5.5
Method: Ortega/LBL
Cube: Chuwen

*Ao12: 5.03[2/3]*

1. 5.26 
2. 4.39 
3. (2.59) 
4. 5.57 
5. 4.97 
6. 5.35 
7. 3.68 
8. 6.05 
9. (8.28) 
10. 5.47 
11. 3.78 
12. 5.69 

Nice!


----------



## muchacho (Jul 25, 2017)

*Round 95 Results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.217
LegendaryMJS - sub-7 - 5.51 [1/3]
applezfall - sub-2.7 - 2.66 [1/3]
GarethBert11 - sub-6 - 5.75 [1/3]
Oatch - sub-4.5 - 4.44 [1/3]
T1_M0 - sub-5 - 4.98 [1/3]
CornerCutter - sub-5.5 - 5.03 [2/3]

*Round 96 Scrambles*
1. F R F2 U' R U R' U F2 U'
2. F R F R' F U' R2 U R'
3. F2 U F2 U' F U' F2 R2 U
4. F2 U F2 U R' U' R' U' F U'
5. F' U' F2 U2 R' U' F R' F U'
6. R2 F2 R F2 R U F' U' R U2
7. F2 R U R' F2 R' F' R2 F'
8. R' F2 U' F' U F2 R' F U
9. U R2 F' R2 F R' U F U'
10. F2 U F U2 R' F' U R' U
11. U R' F2 U2 R' F' U' R'
12. U R F' U R2 F R' F R2


----------



## muchacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Round 96
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.474 [1/3]

7.176, 6.089, (22.878), 5.360, 7.824, 6.279, 8.680, (5.128), 5.480, 6.312, 5.479, 6.063


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 25, 2017)

Round 96
Sub 7
XingHen M
Ortega/LBL

Ao12: 6.01

Time List: (7.93), 5.53, 6.40, 5.26, (4.61), 5.13, 5.20, 6.84, 6.48, 6.06, 6.85, 6.43


----------



## Oatch (Jul 27, 2017)

Round 96
Race to Sub 4.5
Method: CLL
Average of 12: 4.87

(3.26), 6.05, 4.82, (7.06), 4.22, 6.76, 4.04, 4.76, 4.81, 3.69, 4.83, 4.67

Not great this week for me. The counting 6's kinda ruined the average.


----------



## AMCuber (Jul 27, 2017)

Round 96
Race to sub 9
Method: Ortega
LingPo
Ao12: 7.93

7.44
7.67
8.47
8.58
7.34
7.25
6.95
8.18
7.44
9.71 (messed up BADLY)
9.4


----------



## LemonCuberIGuess (Jul 29, 2017)

Race to sub 3.5
Average: 4.93 (BAD ALERT)
Method: Ortega and LBL
Cube: MF2S
1. 5.55
2. 5.47
3. 7.24
4. (1.15)
5. 5.29
6. 2.71 
7. 4.36
8. (13.70)
9. 5.75
10. 4.90 
11. 3.97
12. 3.98 
a decent single, but TERRIBLE 13.7.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 29, 2017)

Round 96
Cube: YJ Guanpo
Method: LBL
Race to: Sub-6

Ao12: *5.85 (2/3)*
5.74, *3.28*, 7.11, 6.53, 4.65, 5.39, *8.16*, 6.27, 3.86, 6.29, 6.32, 6.36

Getting there...


----------



## efattah (Jul 29, 2017)

Method: EG1, CLL
Race to sub 4.5
No warm up

Round 96 Scrambles
1. F R F2 U' R U R' U F2 U' 3.62
2. F R F R' F U' R2 U R' 3.59
3. F2 U F2 U' F U' F2 R2 U 6.18
4. F2 U F2 U R' U' R' U' F U' 4.78
5. F' U' F2 U2 R' U' F R' F U' (3.38)
6. R2 F2 R F2 R U F' U' R U2 (6.65)
7. F2 R U R' F2 R' F' R2 F' 5.25
8. R' F2 U' F' U F2 R' F U 3.8
9. U R2 F' R2 F R' U F U' 4.69
10. F2 U F U2 R' F' U R' U 5.78
11. U R' F2 U2 R' F' U' R' 3.97
12. U R F' U R2 F R' F R2 4.52

Average: 4.618

Lots of easy scrambles.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 1, 2017)

*Round 96 Results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.474 [1/3]
LegendaryMJS - sub-7 - 6.01 [2/3]
Oatch - sub-4.5 - 4.87
AMCuber - sub-9 - 7.93 [3/3]
LemonCuberIGuess - sub-3.5 - 4.93
GarethBert11 - sub-6 - 5.85 [2/3]
efattah - sub-4.5 - 4.618

Congrats @AMCuber 

*Round 97 Scrambles*
1. U F' R U' R2 U' R' F U
2. U' F2 U R' U' R F' R
3. U F R' U F' R2 F' R' F2
4. U2 F2 U' F R2 F R' U R' U'
5. F2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 F2
6. F2 U2 F U' F2 R2 U' F' U2
7. R U' F' R2 F U' F
8. U R F R' U R' U2 R2 F
9. F' U F U2 F U2 R' F' R
10. F R U' R2 F' U' F2 U R2 U2
11. U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' U R' U
12. R U' R U2 R2 F' R' F2


----------



## muchacho (Aug 1, 2017)

Round 97
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.498

5.887, (3.423), 7.648, 5.928, 6.905, 7.815, 8.335, 5.840, 9.719, 5.473, 9.439, (10.591)


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 1, 2017)

R97
Race to sub-5
Ortega, Kungfu

5.15, 4.61, 6.24, 5.53, 4.25, 4.12, 3.84, 5.31, 5.18, 5.43, 5.97, 3.84 *= 4.94
*
OLL skip on the last one saved the day (the other oll skip was exactly the same time xd)


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 2, 2017)

Round 97
Sub-7
Ortega
Chuwen

Ao12: 5.77

Time List: 6.22, (3.06), 7.51, (7.52), 5.74, 5.09, 5.96, 6.07, 5.72, 5.89, 5.44, 4.09


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 2, 2017)

*Round 97*
Race to sub-5
Ortega
DaYan

*4.82* // 4.82, 4.30, 8.06, 3.73, 3.87, (DNF), 6.24, 4.55, 4.78, 6.50, 5.10, (3.05)

The DNF was me accidentally dropping my 2x2 on my spacebar


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 5, 2017)

*Round 97*
Race to Sub-6
Method: LBL
Cube: YJ Guanpo

*Ao12: 7.34*
7.21, 9.97, 6.48, 6.42, *DNF*, 7.28, 7.49, 6.32, *5.67*, 8.42, 6.41, 7.41

Failed to graduate. It sucks pretty bad  Gotta learn Ortega.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 9, 2017)

*Round 97 Results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.498
T1_M0 - sub-5 - 4.94 [2/3]
LegendaryMJS - sub-7 - 5.77 [3/3]
Dale Nash - sub-5 - 4.82 [1/3]
GarethBert11 - sub-6 - 7.34

Congrats @LegendaryMJS 

*Round 98 Scrambles*
1. F' R2 U' F2 U' R U' F' R'
2. F R' U F2 U F' R2 U R2
3. R2 F U2 R' F2 R U R' U'
4. R U2 F' U' R2 U' R U R2
5. R' F' R' U2 R' U R2 F2 U2
6. F R F2 R2 U F' U' R2 U2
7. U2 F' R' F' U F' U F2
8. U2 R F2 R F U' F U2 F'
9. U F2 U F R2 F R' F R U2
10. R U' F R2 U' R U2 R' F'
11. F2 U' R' F' R F2 R' F2 R'
12. R F2 U2 F U F' U' R2


----------



## muchacho (Aug 9, 2017)

Round 98
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.682

(5.808), 6.880, 6.167, 6.391, 6.623, 6.185, 6.192, (12.528), 8.880, 5.872, 6.912, 6.927


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 9, 2017)

Round 98
Race to sub-5
Ortega
DaYan

*4.76* // 5.50, 5.95, (9.87), 4.76, 5.04, 6.14, 5.00, 5.06, 4.86, 4.45, 4.96, (3.48)


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 9, 2017)

Round 98
Sub-6
Ortega/LBL
XingHen M

Ao12: 5.68

Time List: 5.56, (6.69), 5.83, 4.94, 5.37, 5.21, 6.16, (4.77), 6.00, 5.80, 6.32, 5.64


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Aug 9, 2017)

*Round 94*
Race to sub 7.25 (such exact many wows)
*Methods: *LBL/Ortega(Varasano)/CLL
*Cube:* Dayan Zhanchi 2x2x2

*ao12: 8.21 (rip in peace)
*
Time List:
1. 6.81 U2 F R2 F R2 U' F U' R' 
2. (DNF) F' U2 R2 U' F2 U R F' R2 
3. 6.85 R2 F U' F U' F U2 F' R U' 
4. 7.87 R' F R U' R U2 F' U' R2 U 
5. 8.06+ U2 R' F R' U' F2 R2 U2 
6. 9.44 U' F2 U F U2 F R2 U' F2 
7. 7.84 U R F' R U2 F2 U' F U2 
8. 6.73 U' R' F' R2 F2 R' 
9. (3.49) R' F' U F R U R2 F 
10. 13.02 F U R F2 U' F2 U2 F' 
11. 6.60 F2 R' F U R U2 F' U2 
12. 8.92 R F2 U F' R F2 U' R F' U'


----------



## applezfall (Aug 9, 2017)

main:yuxin white
method:eg
goal:sub 2.7
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-9
avg of 12: 3.02

Time List:
1. 3.07 F' R2 U' F2 U' R U' F' R' 
2. 3.64 F R' U F2 U F' R2 U R2 
3. (3.98) R2 F U2 R' F2 R U R' U' 
4. (1.81) R U2 F' U' R2 U' R U R2 
5. 3.67 R' F' R' U2 R' U R2 F2 U2 
6. 2.53 F R F2 R2 U F' U' R2 U2 
7. 2.78 U2 F' R' F' U F' U F2 
8. 3.35 U2 R F2 R F U' F U2 F' 
9. 2.91 U F2 U F R2 F R' F R U2 
10. 1.95 R U' F R2 U' R U2 R' F' 
11. 2.98 F2 U' R' F' R F2 R' F2 R' 
12. 3.33 R F2 U2 F U F' U' R2
fail but meh I sux at ao12


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 11, 2017)

AMCuber 
Method: Ortega
Goal: sub 8
LingPo
ao12: 6.69


7.89
7.53
6.62
5.30
5.71
6.73
5.00
5.69
7.96
6.37
8.46 (bad lock ups)
7.14


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 11, 2017)

Can I change my goal? I just learn Varasano/Ortega so maybe my time will be a little bit slower.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 11, 2017)

Sure, choose another.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 14, 2017)

Round 98
Race to: Sub 6.5
Method: Varasano/Ortega / LBL
Cube: YJ Guanpo

Ao12: 6.80
6.79, (4.51), 5.96, 6.85, 10.12, 5.84, (12.09), 6.25, 6.99, 6.84, 6.08, 6.25

Not so great. Choking on the 10 seconds solve (10 and 12)


----------



## DhruvA (Aug 15, 2017)

Race to sub 3.5
Method - CLL, little bit of EG-1, Anti CLL, Ortega
YuXin White
Average- 3.58
3.559
3.808
2.778
(2.495)
2.908
(4.780)
3.157
4.459
3.620
4.097
3.558
3.859
The 4.78 could have been sub 3


----------



## muchacho (Aug 17, 2017)

*Round 98 Results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.682
Dale Nash - sub-5 - 4.76 [2/3]
LegendaryMJS - sub-6 - 5.68 [1/3]
Mingler_65071- sub-7.25 - 8.21
applezfall - sub-2.7 - 3.02
AMCuber - sub-8 - 6.69 [1/3]
GarethBert11 - sub-6.5 - 6.80
DhruvA - sub-3.5 - 3.58

*Round 99 Scrambles*
1. F R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R'
2. F2 U' R2 F' U R' U' R2 U'
3. R U R2 F2 U R' U' F U2
4. R U' F U2 F' R2 F U' R2 U2
5. F' R U' F2 R2 U' R F2
6. F' R' F' R2 F' R' F' U2 F'
7. F R' F2 R F U2 F U2 F2
8. F2 U R2 F U2 F R' U2 R U
9. R2 U2 R U' F' R U2 R U R'
10. R2 F U R2 U' R2 U F2 U'
11. R F' U R' U' F2 R U' F'
12. F' U R' F' R' F' R U'


----------



## muchacho (Aug 17, 2017)

Round 99
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.293 [1/3]

(3.536), (DNF), 6.488, 5.274, 5.135,8.143, 6.470, 6.488, 6.911, 6.167, 6.406, 5.448


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 17, 2017)

Round 99
Race to Sub-6
Ortega/LBL
Cubicle XingHen M

Ao12: 5.55

Time List: (6.70), 5.92, 5.79, 4.83, 4.75, 5.27, 5.89, 6.15, 5.27, (4.39), 5.59, 6.07


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 17, 2017)

*Round 99*
Race to sub-5
Ortega
DaYan
*
5.14* // 4.75, (4.49), 5.15, 4.98, 5.58+, (8.41), 5.06, 5.42, 6.18, 4.87, 4.83, 5.10


----------



## applezfall (Aug 17, 2017)

round 99
cube:yuxin white
method:eg
goal:sub 2.7
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-17
avg of 12: 2.65

Time List:
1. 2.77 F R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R'
2. (1.57) F2 U' R2 F' U R' U' R2 U'
3. 3.21 R U R2 F2 U R' U' F U2
4. 3.08 R U' F U2 F' R2 F U' R2 U2
5. 2.02 F' R U' F2 R2 U' R F2
6. 2.78 F' R' F' R2 F' R' F' U2 F'
7. 2.54 F R' F2 R F U2 F U2 F2
8. (3.68) F2 U R2 F U2 F R' U2 R U
9. 3.15 R2 U2 R U' F' R U2 R U R'
10. 1.86 R2 F U R2 U' R2 U F2 U'
11. 2.96 R F' U R' U' F2 R U' F'
12. 2.17 F' U R' F' R' F' R U'
easy scrambles my tps was shite


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 18, 2017)

Round 99
Race to Sub 6.5
YJ Guanpo
Ortega/LBL

Ao12: 6.06 (1/3)
5.50, 6.34, 5.56, 4.84, 6.73, 6.46, 7.01, (10.98), 6.48, (4.70), 5.04, 6.63
Dat counting 7 -_-


----------



## a3533 (Aug 21, 2017)

Round 99
Race to sub 7
YJ Guanpo
Ortega/LBL

Ao12: 7.35


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-21
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 4.99
worst: 10.84

mean of 3
current: 7.63 (σ = 1.74)
best: 5.51 (σ = 0.49)

avg of 5
current: 8.71 (σ = 0.91)
best: 6.10 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 12
current: 7.35 (σ = 1.35)
best: 7.35 (σ = 1.35)

Average: 7.35 (σ = 1.35)
Mean: 7.45

Time List:
1. 8.21 F R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' 
2. 6.77 F2 U' R2 F' U R' U' R2 U' 
3. 8.15 R U R2 F2 U R' U' F U2 
4. 5.95 R U' F U2 F' R2 F U' R2 U2 
5. 5.58 F' R U' F2 R2 U' R F2 
6. 4.99 F' R' F' R2 F' R' F' U2 F' 
7. 6.84 F R' F2 R F U2 F U2 F2 
8. 10.84 F2 U R2 F U2 F R' U2 R U 
9. 9.10 R2 U2 R U' F' R U2 R U R' 
10. 5.88 R2 F U R2 U' R2 U F2 U' 
11. 7.66 R F' U R' U' F2 R U' F' 
12. 9.35 F' U R' F' R' F' R U'


It just 0.35 sec..


----------



## muchacho (Aug 23, 2017)

*Round 99 Results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.293 [1/3]
LegendaryMJS - sub-6 - 5.55 [2/3]
Dale Nash - sub-5 - 5.14
applezfall - sub-2.7 - 2.65 [1/3]
GarethBert11 - sub-6.5 - 6.06 [1/3]
a3533 - sub-7 - 7.35

*Round 100 Scrambles*
1. F2 U2 R' U R' U2 F2 R'
2. U' R F' U F' R2 F U
3. R' F R2 F U R'
4. U' F2 R U R2 U R' U' F'
5. F R2 U F' R' F2 U F2
6. U' F2 U F' U R' U F' R' U'
7. U' R F U' F2 R' U R F'
8. R2 F' U2 F2 R U' R2 F'
9. R U2 R U' R U2 R U2
10. U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 F' U2
11. R' F2 R U2 R F' U2 F' U2
12. F R U' F2 U R F2 R2 U


----------



## muchacho (Aug 23, 2017)

Round 100
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.866

(4.272), 6.088, 6.310, 8.589, 5.552, 8.184, 9.511, 7.047, 7.487, (12.910), 4.608, 5.287


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 23, 2017)

Round 100
Sub-6
Ortega/LBL
Cubicle XingHen M

Ao12: 5.52

Time List: (3.03), 5.28, 5.80, (6.74), 5.33, 5.20, 6.02, 5.02, 4.81, 6.13, 5.79, 5.90


----------



## applezfall (Aug 23, 2017)

r100
cube:white
goal:sub 2.7
method:eg
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-23
avg of 12: 2.87

Time List:
1. 3.07 F2 U2 R' U R' U2 F2 R' 
2. 2.73 U' R F' U F' R2 F U 
3. 2.27 R' F R2 F U R' 
4. 3.12 U' F2 R U R2 U R' U' F' 
5. 2.86 F R2 U F' R' F2 U F2 
6. (2.11) U' F2 U F' U R' U F' R' U' 
7. 3.73 U' R F U' F2 R' U R F' 
8. 2.26 R2 F' U2 F2 R U' R2 F' 
9. 2.61 R U2 R U' R U2 R U2 
10. 3.82 U2 F2 U' R F2 U2 F' U2 
11. 2.25 R' F2 R U2 R F' U2 F' U2 
12. (3.96) F R U' F2 U R F2 R2 U
its ok


----------



## Malkom (Aug 23, 2017)

Round 100 - Sub4
CLL with awful recognition, recall and execution - Weipo
Average: 4.13
(2.64), 3.29, 4.86, 4.63, 3.02, 4.50, (5.82), 3.23, 3.35, 3.53, 5.23, 5.57


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 24, 2017)

*Round 100*
Race to sub-5
Ortega
DaYan

*4.67* // 5.73, 5.18, (3.90), 5.30, 4.17, 4.82, (5.90), 4.76, 5.20, 3.97, 4.44, 4.80


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 25, 2017)

r100
sub-5

5.02, 5.80, 5.18, 5.11, 5.61, 6.97, 3.58, 5.73, 5.62, 4.45, 5.01, 4.57 *= 5.21*


----------



## Hazel (Aug 25, 2017)

Round 100
Race to sub-5 with HD
Alg progress: LOLS+ done, working on LOLS-, still only 6 NLL's
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-25
avg of 12: 6.61

Time List:
1. 9.06 
2. 6.90
3. 5.85 
4. 7.15 
5. (10.87) 
6. 5.03 
7. 8.54 
8. (4.81) 
9. 5.62
10. 6.51 
11. 5.48 
12. 5.91 

Pretty much what I expected, considering I'm still using HD beginners', I really need to finish learning LOLS and continue learning NLL.


----------



## a3533 (Aug 26, 2017)

*Round 100*
Race to sub-7
YJ Guanpo
Ortega/LBL
8.58, 8.45, 7.14, 7.88, 8.78, 7.21, (11.74), 8.31, 8.96, (6.74), 7.40, 8.26 = 8.10
Bad...


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 26, 2017)

100
Sub 6.5
Guanpo
Ortega/LBL

Ao12: 6.16 (2/3)
5.84, 6.24, 5.64, 6.54, 5.63, 5.92, (7.66), 6.49, (5.58), 6.02, 5.73, 7.56


----------



## muchacho (Aug 31, 2017)

*Round 100 Results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.866
LegendaryMJS - sub-6 - 5.52 [3/3]
applezfall - sub-2.7 - 2.87
Malkom - sub-4 - 4.13
Dale Nash - sub-5 - 4.67 [1/3]
T1_M0 - sub-5 - 5.21
Aerma - sub-5 - 6.61
a3533 - sub-7 - 8.10
GarethBert11 - sub-6.5 - 6.16 [2/3]

Congrats @LegendaryMJS!

*Round 101 Scrambles*
1. F2 U' R F R' F U2
2. R' F' R2 F2 U F' R'
3. R F R2 U2 F R' F
4. F' U R2 U F R2 F U' F' U'
5. F' U' F' R2 U2 F U' R' U2 R2
6. U' R2 U R' U F' U F R'
7. F' R U2 F' U F U R' F U2
8. F U' R F2 R' F R U2 F2
9. F R F U F2 R' U' R2 U
10. R U' F R F2 U' R' U R' U'
11. U2 R2 U' R' F2 U F U2
12. R F R2 U R2 F' U2


----------



## muchacho (Aug 31, 2017)

Round 101
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 5.917 [1/3]

(3.968), 5.169, (8.799), 6.448, 4.999, 5.479, 6.960, 7.470, 5.224, 4.960, 7.759, 4.711


----------



## Malkom (Aug 31, 2017)

muchacho said:


> *Round 100 Results*
> muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.866
> LegendaryMJS - sub-6 - 5.52 [3/3]
> applezfall - sub-2.7 - 2.87
> ...


Could you order the results by time maybe?


----------



## muchacho (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm kind of doing that already 

I don't mind, anyone else that also wants me to do it that way?


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 31, 2017)

Round 101
XingHen M
LBL/Ortega
Sub-5.5

Ao12: 5.42

Time List: 5.34, 6.55, 5.40, 5.94, 6.05, 4.25, 4.72, 5.78, 5.45, (3.88), (7.66), 4.78


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 1, 2017)

101
Sub-6.5
LBL/Ortega
Guanpo

Ao12: 5.79 (3/3)
5.02, 5.12, 5.04, 4.74, 6.43, (3.33), 5.42, 7.27, 6.78, (DNF(5.16)), 6.03, 6.02

The DNF is when I executed the wrong PBL alg. But happy to get back to sub-6 goal.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 1, 2017)

r101
cube:yuxin white
method:eg
goal:sub 2.7
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-1
avg of 12: 2.62

Time List:
1. 1.84 F2 U' R F R' F U2 
2. 2.16 R' F' R2 F2 U F' R' 
3. 3.36 R F R2 U2 F R' F 
4. (5.80) F' U R2 U F R2 F U' F' U' 
5. 2.81 F' U' F' R2 U2 F U' R' U2 R2 
6. (1.39) U' R2 U R' U F' U F R' 
7. 2.20 F' R U2 F' U F U R' F U2 
8. 3.43 F U' R F2 R' F R U2 F2 
9. 2.28 F R F U F2 R' U' R2 U 
10. 3.05 R U' F R F2 U' R' U R' U' 
11. 1.94 U2 R2 U' R' F2 U F U2 
12. 3.08 R F R2 U R2 F' U2


----------



## Dale Nash (Sep 1, 2017)

*Round 101*
Race to sub-5
Ortega
DaYan

*5.17* // 4.96, (4.00), 4.23, 5.38, 5.53, (6.97), 4.97, 4.69, 4.73, 5.93, 6.21, 5.01


----------



## muchacho (Sep 7, 2017)

*Round 101 Results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 5.917 [1/3]
LegendaryMJS - sub-5.5 - 5.42 [1/3]
GarethBert11 - sub-6.5 - 5.79 [3/3]
applezfall - sub-2.7 - 2.62 [1/3]
Dale Nash - sub-5 - 5.17

Congrats @GarethBert11 

*Round 102 Scrambles*
1. R' U' R2 F R' F2 R' U'
2. F R U2 F R' U2 R U R'
3. F2 R F U' R U' F U'
4. U2 F' R' U2 F' R' U R2
5. U' F R2 F' R U' R2 F2 R'
6. U F2 U F' U2 R' F R2 F
7. R2 F2 U' R' F2 U R' F U2
8. F' U2 R U F2 R2 F' U2
9. U R U' R' F R2 F R
10. R' F2 U' R U2 R2 F2 U' R'
11. U' R F' R' U2 R' U2 R U'
12. F U' F2 U' R F U F2 R


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Sep 8, 2017)

Round 102
XingHen M
Ortega/LBL
Sub-5.5

Ao12: 5.59

Time List: 5.54, 5.79, 5.31, 5.31, (5.05), 6.38, (7.33), 5.29, 5.08, 5.22, 6.57, 5.41


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 9, 2017)

102
Sub-6
YJ Guanpo
LBL/Ortega

Ao12: 5.69 (1/3)
6.04, 5.99, 4.27, (3.60), (8.19+), 4.66, 5.80, 6.92, 5.70, 5.31, 4.39, 7.79


----------



## applezfall (Sep 9, 2017)

round 102
cube:yuxin white
method:eg
goal:sub 2.7
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-9
avg of 12: 2.81

Time List:
1. 2.76 R' U' R2 F R' F2 R' U' 
2. 2.60 F R U2 F R' U2 R U R' 
3. 3.65 F2 R F U' R U' F U' 
4. 2.65 U2 F' R' U2 F' R' U R2 
5. 2.60 U' F R2 F' R U' R2 F2 R' 
6. 2.59 U F2 U F' U2 R' F R2 F 
7. 3.07 R2 F2 U' R' F2 U R' F U2 
8. 2.29 F' U2 R U F2 R2 F' U2 
9. (8.50) U R U' R' F R2 F R 
10. 3.42 R' F2 U' R U2 R2 F2 U' R' 
11. (2.01) U' R F' R' U2 R' U2 R U' 
12. 2.49 F U' F2 U' R F U F2 R


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 12, 2017)

Round 102
Cube- MF2S 
Method-LBL and Ortega
Goal- Sub 7
Average- Terrible, 8.8058
1. 6.598
2. 9.084
3. 9.516
4. 6.953+2 8.953
5. (5.803)
6. 9.438
7. 8.352
8. (10.394)
9. 8.425
10. 9.662
11. 7.221
12. 10.809


----------



## muchacho (Sep 12, 2017)

Round 102
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.413

9.350, 5.568, 6.048, 5.609, 7.99, 8.855, (DNF), 5.464, 6.544, (5.135), 10.192, 8.511


----------



## muchacho (Sep 12, 2017)

*Round 102 Results*
LegendaryMJS - sub-5.5 - 5.59
GarethBert11 - sub-6 - 5.69 [1/3]
applezfall - sub-2.7 - 2.81
Duncan Bannon - sub-7 - 8.806
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.413
*
Round 103 Scrambles*
1. F2 R' F' R2 U R F2 U'
2. F U2 F' U F2 R U R U'
3. U2 F' R2 F' R F' U F2
4. F' U2 R' U R F' U R2 F2
5. U2 F2 U R' U R' U2 F2 R'
6. U F U' F R2 F R2 U2
7. F U2 R2 U R2 F'
8. R2 U2 R U2 R' F2 U R' U'
9. F U R2 U R F2 U' F' R2
10. U' F' R2 U R' U R F2 U'
11. U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R' U'
12. F2 U' F2 U2 R U' F R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 12, 2017)

Round 103
LBL and Ortega
XingHen M
Sub 7
Average- 6.8105 1/3
1. 7.393
2. 5.779
3. 5.787
4. (10.855)
5. 5.566
6. 5.802
7. 9.025
8. 8.698
9. 5.887
10. 8.165
11. 6.003
12. (4.443)

Wow what a difference a warm up makes. Also very all over the place. Still pretty good for me only 2 more to go.


----------



## teboecubes (Sep 15, 2017)

Round 103
LBL and Ortega
Weipo
Sub - 4.5
Average- 5.52
1) 6.20 
2) 5.77 
3) 4.48 
4) (4.18)
5) 5.44 
6) 5.28 
7) 5.02 
8) (7.00) 
9) 5.59 
10) 5.46 
11) 5.16 
12) 6.84


----------



## applezfall (Sep 15, 2017)

R 103
cube:yuxin white
method:eg
goal:sub 2.7
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-15
avg of 12: 2.40

Time List:
1. 2.30 F2 R' F' R2 U R F2 U' 
2. 1.94 F U2 F' U F2 R U R U' 
3. 2.26 U2 F' R2 F' R F' U F2 
4. 2.29 F' U2 R' U R F' U R2 F2 
5. 3.10 U2 F2 U R' U R' U2 F2 R' 
6. 3.13 U F U' F R2 F R2 U2 
7. 2.02 F U2 R2 U R2 F' 
8. 1.80 R2 U2 R U2 R' F2 U R' U' 
9. 2.61 F U R2 U R F2 U' F' R2 
10. (3.57) U' F' R2 U R' U R F2 U' 
11. (1.54) U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R' U' 
12. 2.52 F2 U' F2 U2 R U' F R'
this scrambles were lol


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 16, 2017)

103
Sub-6
YJ Guanpo
Ortega/LBL

Average of 12, 2017-09-16-20:04
Average: 5,44 (2/3)
Best: 4,37
Worst: 7,89
Mean: 5,56
Standard Deviation: 1,00

1: 5,37
2: 4,75
3: 4,64
4: 6,21
5: 4,81
6: 7,05
7: 5,10
8: (4,37)
9: 5,80
10: 5,49
11: 5,19
12: (7,89+)

Almost there...


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Sep 18, 2017)

Round 103
Ortega/LBL
XingHen M
Sub 5.5

Ao12: 5.07

Time List: 5.61, 4.71, 4.62, (4.36), 5.69, 6.24, (6.52), 4.76, 4.74, 4.55, 4.93, 4.85


----------



## a3533 (Sep 21, 2017)

Round 103
Ortega/LBL
YJ Guanpo
race to sub-7
7.633, 7.974, 6.576, 8.042, 8.093, 6.918, (3.536), 6.206, 4.063, 7.634, 9.945, (10.711)= 7.308
Two months not touching the 2x2, become slow


----------



## muchacho (Sep 21, 2017)

*Round 103 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-7 - 6.810 [1/3]
teboecubes - sub-4.5 - 5.52
applezfall - sub-2.7 - 2.40 [1/3]
GarethBert11 - sub-6 - 5.44 [2/3]
LegendaryMJS - sub-5.5 - 5.07 [1/3]
a3533 - sub-7 - 7.308

*Round 104 Scrambles*
1. F2 R2 F R' U2 R F2 U'
2. R U R U2 R F' R2 F U
3. F2 U2 F' R' F' R2 F2 R' U2
4. U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U'
5. U2 R' F U' F R F2 R'
6. U2 F R2 U' F' R U' R' U2
7. U' F2 R' F U2 R2 U' R U
8. R U' F' U R2 F2 U' R2 U
9. U' R2 F' R U R2 U2
10. F2 R F U2 R2 F' U' R U2 R'
11. R2 U' F U2 R' U' R F'
12. F2 R2 U F' R F' R' U' R U


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 21, 2017)

Round 104
Sub 7
XinghenM
Average- Easy Scrambles-6.392 (2/3)
1. 5.65
2. 7.52
3.8.18
4. 2.71
5. (DNF)
6. 5.92
7. 5.28
8. 7.15
9.(2.52)
10. 5.38
11.6.68
12. 9.45


----------



## applezfall (Sep 22, 2017)

r104
main:yuxin white
goal:sub 2.6
method:eg
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-22
avg of 12: 2.47

Time List:
1. 2.42 F2 R2 F R' U2 R F2 U' 
2. (5.75) R U R U2 R F' R2 F U 
3. 2.47 F2 U2 F' R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 
4. 2.39 U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U' 
5. 2.74 U2 R' F U' F R F2 R' 
6. 2.69 U2 F R2 U' F' R U' R' U2 
7. 2.67 U' F2 R' F U2 R2 U' R U 
8. 2.98 R U' F' U R2 F2 U' R2 U 
9. (1.62) U' R2 F' R U R2 U2 
10. 1.93 F2 R F U2 R2 F' U' R U2 R' 
11. 2.42 R2 U' F U2 R' U' R F' 
12. 1.98 F2 R2 U F' R F' R' U' R U
pretty good


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 22, 2017)

104
Sub-6
Yj Guanpo
Ortega/LBL

Average of 12, 2017-09-22-20:51
Average: 5,21

1: 6,11
2: 5,28
3: 5,43
4: 3,14
5: 5,20
6: (7,38)
7: 5,51
8: 5,40
9: (2,95)
10: 4,29
11: 7,36+
12: 4,36

My dream came true


----------



## muchacho (Sep 30, 2017)

Congrats GarethBert11 *

Round 104 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-7 - 6.392 [2/3]
applezfall - sub-2.6 - 2.47 [1/3]
GarethBert11 - sub-6 - 5.21 [3/3]

*Round 105 Scrambles*
1. R' F R F2 U' R2 U' R
2. R2 F' U2 R' F' U' F2
3. F R' F R' U2 R' F' U
4. R U' R' U R2 F' R F2 R2
5. F' U F2 R' F' U2 R' U
6. R U F' R2 F' R' F2 R
7. U' F2 U2 R' U' R F2 U' R2 U'
8. F2 R2 U' F U2 F' R2 U R2
9. F2 R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U
10. U' F2 R2 U' R F' R F R' U2
11. R' U R F' R2 F R'
12. R2 U' R F' U2 R2 F U


----------



## applezfall (Sep 30, 2017)

cube:yuxin white
method:eg
goal:sub 2.5
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-30
avg of 12: 2.39

Time List:
1. 3.06 R' F R F2 U' R2 U' R 
2. (3.22) R2 F' U2 R' F' U' F2 
3. (1.78) F R' F R' U2 R' F' U 
4. 2.00 R U' R' U R2 F' R F2 R2 
5. 2.30 F' U F2 R' F' U2 R' U 
6. 3.02 R U F' R2 F' R' F2 R 
7. 1.87 U' F2 U2 R' U' R F2 U' R2 U' 
8. 2.29 F2 R2 U' F U2 F' R2 U R2 
9. 2.35 F2 R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U 
10. 2.88 U' F2 R2 U' R F' R F R' U2 
11. 2.31 R' U R F' R2 F R' 
12. 1.86 R2 U' R F' U2 R2 F U
decent,messed up some solves


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 30, 2017)

Round 105
Cube- XingHen M
LBL/Ortega
Sub 7
Average- 6.76 (3/3)
1. (9.714)
2. 6.824
3. 6.058
4. 7.255
5. 5.527
6. 6.887
7. 6.826
8. 7.152
9. 7.853
10. 5.587
11. (5.523)
12. 6.156


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 1, 2017)

105
Sub 5.5
YJ Guanpo
Ortega/LBL

Average of 12, 2017-10-01-21:09
Average: 5,65

1: 8,24+
2: 5,67
3: 5,04
4: 4,22
5: 6,13
6: 5,30
7: 6,02
8: 5,84
9: (3,29)
10: 5,32
11: 4,73
12: (8,32)

A plus 2 again three weeks in a row!


----------



## applezfall (Oct 1, 2017)

muchacho said:


> Congrats GarethBert11
> *
> Round 104 Results*
> Duncan Bannon - sub-7 - 6.392 [2/3]
> ...


why 1/3 if I got 2 sub 2.6 averages also plz plz list it by fastest to slowest


----------



## muchacho (Oct 1, 2017)

Your goal in week 104 was sub-2.7... ok, next week will be 3/3 if you make it. Also, it will ordered by fastest to slowest.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 1, 2017)

muchacho said:


> Your goal in week 104 was sub-2.7... ok, next week will be 3/3 if you make it. Also, it will ordered by fastest to slowest.


so?I made it you should count 1 point if somebody beats his goal even if he changes his goal later


----------



## muchacho (Oct 7, 2017)

Round 105
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.237 [1/3]

5.121, 7.713, 6.087, (11.830), 6.744, 5.663, 4.664, 7.903, 5.495, 5.418, 7.564, (4.560)


----------



## muchacho (Oct 7, 2017)

*Round 105 Results*
applezfall - sub-2.5 - 2.39 [3/3]
GarethBert11 - sub-5.5 - 5.65
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.237 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-7 - 6.76 [3/3]

*Round 106 Scrambles*
1. U2 F' U2 F' R' F U2 R U2
2. R2 U F R' U2 R U' F2 R'
3. U' R U2 R U' F' R F2 U'
4. R2 U R' F2 R F R U2 F2 U'
5. F R2 U2 F' U' R U2 F R'
6. R F' U R' F U R F2 U'
7. R2 U' F U F' R' U R U2
8. R F2 U' R U F2 U' F2
9. U' F R' U2 F R' U' R2
10. R U' F2 R U2 R' U' R
11. R' F R2 F U' F' U R'
12. R2 U2 R' F U' F2 U F' U2


----------



## applezfall (Oct 7, 2017)

muchacho said:


> *Round 105 Results*
> applezfall - sub-2.5 - 2.39 [3/3]
> GarethBert11 - sub-5.5 - 5.65
> muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.237 [1/3]
> ...


r106
cube:yuxin white
method:eg
goal:sub 2.5
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-7
avg of 12: 2.66

Time List:
1. (1.98) U2 F' U2 F' R' F U2 R U2 
2. 3.30 R2 U F R' U2 R U' F2 R' 
3. 3.04 U' R U2 R U' F' R F2 U' 
4. 2.33 R2 U R' F2 R F R U2 F2 U' 
5. 2.27 F R2 U2 F' U' R U2 F R' 
6. 2.15 R F' U R' F U R F2 U' 
7. 3.44 R2 U' F U F' R' U R U2 
8. 2.36 R F2 U' R U F2 U' F2 
9. 2.82 U' F R' U2 F R' U' R2 
10. (3.56) R U' F2 R U2 R' U' R 
11. 2.30 R' F R2 F U' F' U R' 
12. 2.58 R2 U2 R' F U' F2 U F' U2
terrible my hands hurt


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 7, 2017)

Round 106
XingHen M
LBL/Ortega
Sub 6
Average-7.534, Well that’s awful.
1.8.384
2. 6.652
3. 9.616
4. 7.253
5.7.056
6. (14.481)
7. 6.655
8. 6.18
9. 8.222
10. 6.751
11. 5.986
12. 8.58


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Oct 9, 2017)

*ROUND 105
Road to Sub X
Road to Sub-10
Dayan Zanchi 2x2
Average of 12*

7.40
4.89
7.14
7.48
5.94
7.87
*(*3.60*)*
*(*9.69*)*
9.13
8.23
5.53
9.03
*Ao12: 7.26*​messed up a couple o times but good nonetheless. getting back into cubing! tis lit my bois


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 9, 2017)

106
Sub - 5.5
Guanpo
LBL/Ortega

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-9
avg of 12: 5.69
Time List:
1. (3.79) U F2 R' U R F2 R F2 U 
2. 6.40 R2 U F R' U2 R U' F2 R' 
3. 5.63 U' R U2 R U' F' R F2 U' 
4. (8.46) R2 U R' F2 R F R U2 F2 U' 
5. 5.73 F R2 U2 F' U' R U2 F R' 
6. 4.63 R F' U R' F U R F2 U' 
7. 6.81 R2 U' F U F' R' U R U2 
8. 4.46 R F2 U' R U F2 U' F2 
9. 3.83 U' F R' U2 F R' U' R2 
10. 5.24 R U' F2 R U2 R' U' R 
11. 5.80 R' F R2 F U' F' U R' 
12. 8.33 R2 U2 R' F U' F2 U F' U2

A lot of Y-Perms


----------



## muchacho (Oct 12, 2017)

Round 106
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.412 [2/3]

6.087, 5.296, 5.488, 6.319, 6.815, (7.808), 7.679, (5.278), 7.728, 5.615, 6.504


----------



## muchacho (Oct 12, 2017)

applezfall, you can change your goal, you made it to sub-2.5

*Round 106 Results*
applezfall - sub-2.5? - 2.66
GarethBert11 - sub-5.5 - 5.69
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.412 [2/3]
Mingler_65071 - sub-10 - 7.26 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-6 - 7.534

*Round 107 Scrambles*
1. R' U' F U2 R' F R2 U2
2. F U' F' U2 F' U R' F
3. U2 R2 U' R' F' U2 F' R U
4. F2 R2 U2 R' F R2 F U
5. U2 R2 U R' F R2 F' U2 R
6. U F' U R2 U' R U F2 R2 U2
7. F2 R F2 R F U' R2 U2 F
8. F' R' F' U2 F' U R2 U2 R' U'
9. F2 U' F2 U' F' R U' R' F2
10. R F' R' F2 U F U2 F
11. F2 U' R U2 F2 R U R'
12. R2 F2 U' F U' F2 R U' R U'


----------



## muchacho (Oct 18, 2017)

Round 107
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.507

6.000, (4.871), 5.376, 7.200, 7.208, 6.975, 4.983, 7.664, 7.168, (8.703), 5.432, 7.071


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 18, 2017)

Round 107
Sub 6
LBL
XingHen M

Ao12-7.296
9.728,(4.719),6.687,6.792,6.92,(9.787), 8.463, 6.593, 7.836, 7.019,7.386,5.628
I think I may learn CLL. Should I?


----------



## whatshisbucket (Oct 18, 2017)

R107
Race to Sub-5
Ortega
MF2S
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-18
avg of 12: 5.96

Time List:
1. 5.79
2. 5.93 
3. 7.16 
4. 5.99 
5. 6.00
6. 7.11 
7. 6.34
8. (3.56) 
9. (13.13)
10. 5.26 
11. 4.54 
12. 5.48 
the one time I get a free side I mess up the solve


----------



## muchacho (Oct 19, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I think I may learn CLL. Should I?


Probably not a bad idea. Maybe you could learn Ortega first.



whatshisbucket said:


> the one time I get a free side I mess up the solve


Same here 

*Round 107 Results*
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.507
Duncan Bannon - sub-6 - 7.296
whatshisbucket - sub-5 - 5.96

*Round 108 Scrambles*
1. U F' R' U2 R' F R2 U' R
2. R2 F' R' U F U F' R' U'
3. R' U2 F' R U' R U' F' R'
4. F' U' R U R F U2
5. F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 R'
6. U F' R2 F' U' R F' U2 F' U'
7. R U R' F U' R' F U2 R' U'
8. F R2 F U F2 U F' U2 R2
9. R' F2 U2 R' U R2 U2 F
10. F' R' F2 R' F U R' F2 R'
11. F R' F R F' R F2 R2
12. U2 R2 F R F2 U F2 U R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 19, 2017)

Round 108
Sub 6 (My times will go up as I learn CLL)
XingHen M
LBL
Ao12- 5.77 Woah. I have put 555 solves on the CS timer 2x2 session in 3 days. I’m getting faster.
PB’s
Single-1.8
Ao5-4.397
Ao12-5.065
Ao50-5.758
Ao100-6.045
1. (4.190)
2. 6.611+
3. 4.967
4. 6.877
5. 4.590
6. 6.135
7. 6.699
8. 4.742
9. 6.791
10. 3.968
11. 6.102
12. (7.987)


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 19, 2017)

108
Sub-5.5
Guanpo
Ortega

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-19
avg of 12: 5.72

Time List:
1. 5.18 U F' R' U2 R' F R2 U' R 
2. (4.51) R2 F' R' U F U F' R' U' 
3. 6.28 R' U2 F' R U' R U' F' R' 
4. 4.95 F' U' R U R F U2 
5. 6.41 F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 R' 
6. 5.01 U F' R2 F' U' R F' U2 F' U' 
7. (12.56) R U R' F U' R' F U2 R' U' 
8. 6.42 F R2 F U F2 U F' U2 R2 
9. 6.82 R' F2 U2 R' U R2 U2 F 
10. 5.17 F' R' F2 R' F U R' F2 R' 
11. 5.22 F R' F R F' R F2 R2 
12. 5.74 U2 R2 F R F2 U F2 U R'


----------



## applezfall (Oct 19, 2017)

108
who cares
white
eg
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-19
avg of 12: 2.19

Time List:
1. 2.66 U F' R' U2 R' F R2 U' R 
2. 1.80 R2 F' R' U F U F' R' U' 
3. 1.64 R' U2 F' R U' R U' F' R' 
4. (1.05) F' U' R U R F U2 
5. (6.21) F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 R' 
6. 1.69 U F' R2 F' U' R F' U2 F' U' 
7. 3.54 R U R' F U' R' F U2 R' U' 
8. 2.12 F R2 F U F2 U F' U2 R2 
9. 2.64 R' F2 U2 R' U R2 U2 F 
10. 1.76 F' R' F2 R' F U R' F2 R' 
11. 1.85 F R' F R F' R F2 R2 
12. 2.23 U2 R2 F R F2 U F2 U R'


----------



## whatshisbucket (Oct 20, 2017)

R108
Sub-5
MF2S
Ortega
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-19
avg of 12: 5.94

Time List:
1. 5.77 U F' R' U2 R' F R2 U' R 
2. 4.41 R2 F' R' U F U F' R' U' 
3. 5.63 R' U2 F' R U' R U' F' R' 
4. (DNF(10.69)) F' U' R U R F U2 
5. 5.63 F' U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 R' 
6. 5.18 U F' R2 F' U' R F' U2 F' U' 
7. 9.15 R U R' F U' R' F U2 R' U' 
8. 5.99 F R2 F U F2 U F' U2 R2 
9. 6.19 R' F2 U2 R' U R2 U2 F 
10. 5.57 F' R' F2 R' F U R' F2 R' 
11. (4.30) F R' F R F' R F2 R2 
12. 5.87 U2 R2 F R F2 U F2 U R'
I guess that's an improvement


----------



## DhruvA (Oct 20, 2017)

Race to sub 3 
YuXin White
cll and some eg 1 algs
Ao12- 2.998 xD
1. 2.311 
2. 3.314 
3. (2.030) cri 
4. 2.277 
5. (4.852) 
6. 3.873 
7. 3.387 
8. 3.803 
9. 2.396 
10. 2.267 
11. 2.470 
12. 3.878


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 22, 2017)

Round 108
Ortega

1. 7.55
2. 7.23
3. 9.94
4. (6.52)
5. (13.10)
6. 10.77
7. 10.81
8. 6.63
9. 9.99
10. 8.67
11. 9.08
12. 8.13

8.88 Ao12

Mehh, was hoping sub-8 would be doable already :/


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 23, 2017)

I posted this on the 2x2 discussion and help thread but I will say the same thing here. I am learning CLL. If anybody is in the process of learning CLL or EG/AntiCLL I would like to have a conversation in a private chat. I would like to have someone to talk to to keep me motivated to learn the 40 algs.( Thats a lot of alg for me) Thanks


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 23, 2017)

Round 108
Race to sub 4.5
MHSS Chu Wen
Cll(minus sune and anti-sune sets)

1. 4.554
2. 4.153
3. 3.215
4. 3.176
5. (5.687)
6. 4.207
7. 5.110
8. 3.677
9. 5.583
10. 4.337
11. (2.753)
12. 4.779

Ao12: 4.27

Wasn’t expecting so many sub 4s. I normally average 4.7.


----------



## muchacho (Oct 27, 2017)

Round 108
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.134

5.367, 5.823, 7.855, (3.672), 7.590, 10.447, 6.128, 6.432, 5.847, 6.192, 9.664, (11.207)


----------



## muchacho (Oct 27, 2017)

*Round 108 Results*
DhruvA - sub-3 - 2.998 [1/3]
CBcuber86 - sub-4.5 - 4.27 [1/3]
GarethBert11 - sub-5.5 - 5.72
Duncan Bannon - sub-6 - 5.77 [1/3]
whatshisbucket - sub-5 - 5.94
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.134
ronaldm - sub-8 - 8.88
*
*


Spoiler



applezfall - 2.19
write your goal


*
Round 109 Scrambles*
1. R' F R2 F2 U R' U' F U'
2. F' U2 R U' F' U2 F' R2 U'
3. F U2 R2 F U F R2 U' R' U'
4. R U2 F' U F' R U2 F' U2
5. F R2 U' R F2 R' U2 F R'
6. U F' R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U2
7. R U F2 U' R F' U' R F2
8. U' R2 F U R2 U2 R' U R'
9. R2 U F U F2 U R' F' U'
10. F2 U R U' F2 R F' U2 R'
11. U R2 U' R' F2 R F'
12. U2 F2 U' F U R' F R2 F'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 27, 2017)

Round 109
Sub 6
LBL (Switching to CLL)
Ao12- 6.215
1. 5.855
2. 6.385
3. 6.36
4. 4.919
5. (9.927)
6. (3.091)
7. 4.792
8. 5.928
9. 7.526
10. 8.793
11. 6.162
12. 5.438


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 27, 2017)

Round 109
Race to sub 4.5
MHSS Chu Wen
CLL(minus sune and anti sune)

1. 4.400
2. 4.233
3. 3.507
4. 4.253
5. 3.722
6. 3.935
7. (2.537)
8. 4.529
9. 4.025
10. 5.139
11. (5.146)
12. 3.075

Ao12: 3.70

I really don’t know how I did this. Better than my official single!


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 28, 2017)

@muchacho I'm planning to start doing this race every week once I finish CLL. A dozen algs left.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Oct 28, 2017)

R109
Sub-5
Ortega
MF2S
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-28
avg of 12: 6.11

Time List:
1. 5.63 R' F R2 F2 U R' U' F U' 
2. 6.24 F' U2 R U' F' U2 F' R2 U' 
3. 7.37 F U2 R2 F U F R2 U' R' U' 
4. 6.95 R U2 F' U F' R U2 F' U2 
5. 7.00 F R2 U' R F2 R' U2 F R' 
6. 5.72 U F' R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 
7. 5.50 R U F2 U' R F' U' R F2 
8. 5.38 U' R2 F U R2 U2 R' U R' 
9. (4.87) R2 U F U F2 U R' F' U' 
10. 5.35 F2 U R U' F2 R F' U2 R' 
11. 5.94 U R2 U' R' F2 R F' 
12. (8.46+) U2 F2 U' F U R' F R2 F'
Hmph.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 31, 2017)

109
Sub 5.5
Guanpo
Ortega

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-31
avg of 12: 5.21

Time List:
1. 7.36 R' F R2 F2 U R' U' F U' 
2. 4.50 F' U2 R U' F' U2 F' R2 U' 
3. (4.02) F U2 R2 F U F R2 U' R' U' 
4. 5.23 R U2 F' U F' R U2 F' U2 
5. (45.82) F R2 U' R F2 R' U2 F R' 
6. 5.86 U F' R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U2 
7. 5.49 R U F2 U' R F' U' R F2 
8. 4.58 U' R2 F U R2 U2 R' U R' 
9. 4.65 R2 U F U F2 U R' F' U' 
10. 4.09 F2 U R U' F2 R F' U2 R' 
11. 5.75 U R2 U' R' F2 R F' 
12. 4.63 U2 F2 U' F U R' F R2 F'

Got an internal pop TWICE on the 5th solve.


----------



## muchacho (Nov 3, 2017)

Round 109
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 5.982 [1/3]

5.880, 6.440, 5.393, 6.031, 7.175, (4.047), (7.608), 5.392, 5.200, 6.896, 6.382, 5.040


----------



## muchacho (Nov 3, 2017)

*Round 109 Results*
CBcuber86 - sub-4.5 - 3.70 [2/3]
GarethBert11 - sub-5.5 - 5.21 [1/3]
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 5.982 [1/3]
whatshisbucket - sub-5 - 6.11
Duncan Bannon - sub-6 - 6.215

*Round 110 Scrambles*
1. U R' F R' U F' U R F' U2
2. U2 R' U F2 U F2 U' R'
3. F R' F2 R U' R U' F2 R2 U
4. U' F U R2 U F' U' F U2
5. R' U2 R' F U' R F2 U' F'
6. R2 U F R' U2 F U F2 U
7. R2 F U R2 F2 R' U2 R U
8. R U F U' F2 U' F2 R2 U'
9. U R U' F2 U R' U' R' U
10. U' R F2 R' F R' U R2 F2 U2
11. U' F2 R2 F' U' R U' R' U'
12. R2 U' R' F2 R' U' R' U2 R2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

Round 110
Sub 6
XingHen M
LBL(Switching to CLL)
Ao12- 7.040
1. 4.124
2. +8.187
3. 7.122
4. 8.786
5. 6.388
6. (9.757)
7. 9.152+
8. 8.686+
9. 6.752
10. 7.954
11. 6.168
12. 7.211


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 3, 2017)

Round 110
Race to sub 4.5
XingHen
CLL


4.099
3.536
6.110
4.524
5.140
4.075
(8.207)
4.434
3.865
(2.783)
3.347
7.171
Ao12: 4.63


----------



## applezfall (Nov 3, 2017)

r110
sub 10
a 2x2 cube
full eg
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-3
avg of 12: 2.74

Time List:
1. 2.83 U R' F R' U F' U R F' U2 
2. (1.91) U2 R' U F2 U F2 U' R' 
3. 3.06 F R' F2 R U' R U' F2 R2 U 
4. 2.17 U' F U R2 U F' U' F U2 
5. 2.63 R' U2 R' F U' R F2 U' F' 
6. (5.75) R2 U F R' U2 F U F2 U 
7. 2.82 R2 F U R2 F2 R' U2 R U 
8. 2.24 R U F U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
9. 2.31 U R U' F2 U R' U' R' U 
10. 2.50 U' R F2 R' F R' U R2 F2 U2 
11. 3.41 U' F2 R2 F' U' R U' R' U' 
12. 3.43 R2 U' R' F2 R' U' R' U2 R2
I suck at 2x2


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 3, 2017)

R110
let's just switch back to sub-6
Varasano
MF2S
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-3
avg of 12: 6.01

Time List:
1. 6.28 U R' F R' U F' U R F' U2 
2. 5.78 U2 R' U F2 U F2 U' R' 
3. (7.12) F R' F2 R U' R U' F2 R2 U 
4. (4.85) U' F U R2 U F' U' F U2 
5. 6.15 R' U2 R' F U' R F2 U' F' 
6. 5.85 R2 U F R' U2 F U F2 U 
7. 6.44 R2 F U R2 F2 R' U2 R U 
8. 5.29 R U F U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
9. 6.20 U R U' F2 U R' U' R' U 
10. 5.79+ U' R F2 R' F R' U R2 F2 U2 
11. 5.48 U' F2 R2 F' U' R U' R' U' 
12. 6.88 R2 U' R' F2 R' U' R' U2 R2


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 6, 2017)

R110
Chuwen M 
LBL
sub -6

avg of 12: 6.187


1. 7.660 U R' F R' U F' U R F' U2 
2. 5.542 U2 R' U F2 U F2 U' R' 
3. 6.096 F R' F2 R U' R U' F2 R2 U 
4. 7.036 U' F U R2 U F' U' F U2 
5. 4.166 R' U2 R' F U' R F2 U' F' 
6. 7.316 R2 U F R' U2 F U F2 U 
7. 7.238 R2 F U R2 F2 R' U2 R U 
8. (3.741) R U F U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' 
9. 4.924 U R U' F2 U R' U' R' U 
10. (DNF) U' R F2 R' F R' U R2 F2 U2 
11. 5.133 U' F2 R2 F' U' R U' R' U' 
12. 6.754 R2 U' R' F2 R' U' R' U2 R2


----------



## muchacho (Nov 10, 2017)

Round 110
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.647

4.977, 7.360, 6.863, 4.544, 5.641, 8.104, 7.449, (11.719), (4.184), 7.824, 6.623, 7.088


----------



## muchacho (Nov 10, 2017)

*Round 110 Results*
applezfall - sub-10 - 2.74 [1/3]
CBcuber86 - sub-4.5 - 4.63
whatshisbucket - sub-6 - 6.01
oliviervlcube - sub-6 - 6.187
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.647
Duncan Bannon - sub-6 - 7.040

*Round 111 Scrambles*
1. U R F U R' F U R' U
2. R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R2
3. F2 R2 U' R U' F U2 F' R'
4. U F' R' F2 U R2 F' U' F U'
5. U F R' F R U2 F' U F2
6. F2 R U F' R F U F2
7. U2 R2 U R U2 R' F2 R'
8. U2 F R U R2 F2 R' U
9. F R2 F2 R' U2 F' U F2 U'
10. F R F' R2 U2 F' R U' R2
11. R2 U' R U F' U R2 U' F2
12. F' U' F U' F2 U2 R F' R'


----------



## applezfall (Nov 10, 2017)

r110
sub 60
eg
white
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-10
avg of 12: 2.40

Time List:
1. 2.30 1. U R F U R' F U R' U 
2. (1.76) R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 
3. 3.15 F2 R2 U' R U' F U2 F' R' 
4. 2.76 U F' R' F2 U R2 F' U' F U' 
5. 1.93 U F R' F R U2 F' U F2 
6. 2.36 F2 R U F' R F U F2 
7. 2.79 U2 R2 U R U2 R' F2 R' 
8. 2.08 U2 F R U R2 F2 R' U 
9. (4.21) F R2 F2 R' U2 F' U F2 U' 
10. 2.05 F R F' R2 U2 F' R U' R2 
11. 2.40 R2 U' R U F' U R2 U' F2 
12. 2.21 F' U' F U' F2 U2 R F' R'
I suck at 2x2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 10, 2017)

Round 110
Sub 6
LBL Switching to CLL
Xinghen M Cubicle
Ao12- 5.866 1/3
1. 6.613
2. 6.353
3. (9.62+)
4. 5.019
5. 6.886
6. (2.921)
7. 6.055
8. 6.286
9. 5.821
10. 6.352
11. 5.195
12. 4.084


----------



## Eshan Arora (Nov 11, 2017)

Round 111
Sub-5
LBL and Ortega
Qiyi Qidi

*Average: 5.19*

1. 5.50
2. 3.64
3. 4.70
4. (3.37)
5. 4.46
6. 4.14
7. 6.51+
8. 4.52
9. 5.97
10. 5.94
11. 6.52+
12. (8.12+)


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 11, 2017)

R111
Sub-6
Ortega
MF2S
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-11
avg of 12: 5.50

Time List:
1. (8.84) U R F U R' F U R' U 
2. 6.87 R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 
3. 5.69 F2 R2 U' R U' F U2 F' R' 
4. 5.76 U F' R' F2 U R2 F' U' F U' 
5. 5.03 U F R' F R U2 F' U F2 
6. (4.13) F2 R U F' R F U F2 
7. 4.73 U2 R2 U R U2 R' F2 R' 
8. 5.68 U2 F R U R2 F2 R' U 
9. 5.57 F R2 F2 R' U2 F' U F2 U' 
10. 6.55 F R F' R2 U2 F' R U' R2 
11. 4.59 R2 U' R U F' U R2 U' F2 
12. 4.52 F' U' F U' F2 U2 R F' R'

That's better.


----------



## muchacho (Nov 17, 2017)

Round 111
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.157

9.984, 7.656, (5.056), 6.016, 5.560, 5.483, 5.087, 8.712, 7.479, 5.840, (DNF), 9.753


----------



## muchacho (Nov 17, 2017)

*Round 111 Results*
Eshan Arora - sub-5 - 5.19
whatshisbucket - sub-6 - 5.5 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-6 - 5.866 [1/3]
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.157

*Round 112 Scrambles* 1. U R2 F2 U F' U' F2 R U2
2. R2 F R U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U'
3. R' U R' U R' U2 F U R U2
4. R2 U R' F R2 F2 U2 F' U2
5. R' U2 R' U' R2 F R F U2
6. U2 F2 U' F2 U F' U
7. R U F2 R F2 R U2 R2 U'
8. U R F' R' F R2 F' U
9. U F U2 R' U2 R U' F2 U2
10. F2 U' R U' F' U' F2 U' F'
11. F' R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U2 R' U2
12. R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F' U R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 17, 2017)

Round 112
Sub 6
LBL-CLL
Ao12- 5.678 2/3
1. 8.421
2. 5.887
3. 4.236
4. 7.691
5. 5.621
6. (2.42)
7. 7.956
8. 5.019
9. 4.89
10. 4.689
11. 2.454
12. (19.819)


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 21, 2017)

Round 112
Race to sub 4.5
MHSS ChuWen
CLL

4.084, 4.928, 4.325, (6.129), 3.769, (2.218), 4.144, 2.772, 3.433, 4.914, 4.192, 4.409
Ao12: 4.097


----------



## muchacho (Nov 25, 2017)

Round 112
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 7.024

(4.896), 5.68, 5.776, 6.617, 5.742, (10.839), 6.617, 6.128, 9.559, 8.568, 9.424, 6.241


----------



## muchacho (Nov 25, 2017)

*Round 112 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-6 - 5.678 [2/3]
CBcuber86 - sub-4.5 - 4.097 [1/3]
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 7.024

*Round 113 Scrambles*
1. F' U' F R2 U2 F R' U R' U'
2. R2 U' R U' R2 U2 F
3. F' U' F R' U F' R' U' F U'
4. R' F R U F' U2 R' U F' U'
5. R2 F' R2 F U' R U' F R'
6. U' F U2 F R2 U R F R U'
7. R' U R F' U F2 U2 R'
8. U F' R F' U R' U2 R U2
9. F R2 F U2 R' U' R F2 R'
10. U' F' R2 F R' F U' R2 F2
11. U F U2 F2 R2 U' F U' R'
12. R' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 25, 2017)

Round 113
1/2 LBL 1/2CLL
MF2C 2x2
Sub 6
Ao12- 5.482 3/3 
1. 6.183
2. (3.721) Nice CLL Recogniton
3. 7.392
4. 4.651
5. 5.86
6. (10.985)
7. 4.553
8. 4.359
9. 7.149
10. 4.759
11. 4.319
12. 5.329


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 26, 2017)

Round 113
Sub 4.5
Chu Wen
CLL

4.327, 4.014, 4.146, (2.183), 3.482, (5.790), 3.290, 4.360, 3.577, 4.963, 4.726, 5.135= 4.202


----------



## applezfall (Nov 26, 2017)

r113
sub 10
lanlan
lbl
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-26
avg of 12: 2.28

Time List:
1. 1.95 F' U' F R2 U2 F R' U R' U' 
2. 1.97 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 F 
3. 2.45 F' U' F R' U F' R' U' F U' 
4. (1.56) R' F R U F' U2 R' U F' U' 
5. (4.06) R2 F' R2 F U' R U' F R' 
6. 2.58 U' F U2 F R2 U R F R U' 
7. 3.16 R' U R F' U F2 U2 R' 
8. 2.28 U F' R F' U R' U2 R U2 
9. 1.96 F R2 F U2 R' U' R F2 R' 
10. 1.84 U' F' R2 F R' F U' R2 F2 
11. 2.96 U F U2 F2 R2 U' F U' R' 
12. 1.68 R' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R'
I suck


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 27, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 113
Method: CLL
Cube: Chuwen
Race to Sub-6

*Ao12: 9.65*

1. 20.14 
2. 6.20 
3. 7.12 
4. 3.41 
5. 18.56 
6. 5.03 
7. (3.28) 
8. 5.71 
9. 9.47 
10. 14.87 
11. (23.50) 
12. 6.01 

I know all but 3-5 CLLs so that's why some of the times are so bad.


----------



## Yoshi Cuber (Nov 30, 2017)

Round 113
Method: CLL/Ortega
Cube: Moyu Weipo
Race to sub-4

1. 3.35
2. 3.87
3. 4.10
4. (4.57)
5. 3.38
6.(2.59)
7. 3.21
8. 3.79
9. 4.12
10. 3.21
11. 3.59
12. 3.92

Avg= 3.65

Nice average for me  1/3


----------



## GarethBert11 (Dec 3, 2017)

Round 113
Sub 5.5
Guanpo
Ortega/LBL

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-3
avg of 12: 5.11

Time List:
1. 6.04 F' U' F R2 U2 F R' U R' U' 
2. 4.73 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 F 
3. 5.65 F' U' F R' U F' R' U' F U' 
4. 5.04 R' F R U F' U2 R' U F' U' 
5. 5.62 R2 F' R2 F U' R U' F R' 
6. 5.69 U' F U2 F R2 U R F R U' 
7. 4.16 R' U R F' U F2 U2 R' 
8. (6.89) U F' R F' U R' U2 R U2 
9. 4.87 F R2 F U2 R' U' R F2 R' 
10. 4.86 U' F' R2 F R' F U' R2 F2 
11. 4.41 U F U2 F2 R2 U' F U' R' 
12. (4.08) R' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R'

A consistent 4 on the second half of the average.


----------



## muchacho (Dec 3, 2017)

Round 113
Race to sub-6.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: KungFu YueHun

Ao12: 6.136 [1/3]

(9.640), 5.848, 7.671, 6.407, 6.215, 5.800, 5.206, (4.993), 5.641, 6.327, 5.807, 6.438


----------



## muchacho (Dec 3, 2017)

*Round 113 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-6 - 5.482 [3/3] Congrats! 
CBcuber86 - sub-4.5 - 4.202 [2/3]
CornerCutter - sub-6 - 9.65
Yoshi Cuber - sub-4 - 3.65 [1/3]
GarethBert11 - sub-5.5 - 5.11 [2/3]
muchacho - sub-6.5 - 6.136 [1/3]

*Round 114 Scrambles*
1. R F' U' F U2 F R2 U' R
2. R2 F' U F R' F' R' F2 U2
3. R' F' U F' U2 F R U2 F2
4. U' R2 F' U F R' U F'
5. F U F2 R' U R
6. U R2 U R U2 F U' R' F
7. U F' R2 U F2 U' F R'
8. F2 R' F R2 F R' U F
9. U' R U2 F' R U' F U' F' U'
10. U2 R2 F' U2 F R' U2 R U'
11. U' F' U2 F' U2 R U R2
12. U2 F2 R U' R F' R2 F R'


----------



## applezfall (Dec 3, 2017)

muchacho said:


> *Round 113 Results*
> Duncan Bannon - sub-6 - 5.482 [3/3] Congrats!
> CBcuber86 - sub-4.5 - 4.202 [2/3]
> CornerCutter - sub-6 - 9.65
> ...


something is wrong


----------



## muchacho (Dec 3, 2017)

@applezfall Please post a real goal instead of things like 10 or 60 seconds.


----------



## applezfall (Dec 3, 2017)

kk


muchacho said:


> @applezfall Please post a real goal instead of things like 10 or 60 seconds.


kkk boss


----------



## applezfall (Dec 3, 2017)

r114
sub2
bad yuxin white
eg
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-3
avg of 12: 1.83

Time List:
1. 1.89 R F' U' F U2 F R2 U' R 
2. (2.77) R2 F' U F R' F' R' F2 U2 
3. 2.31 R' F' U F' U2 F R U2 F2 
4. 1.80 U' R2 F' U F R' U F' 
5. (0.65) F U F2 R' U R 
6. 1.56 U R2 U R U2 F U' R' F 
7. 2.75 U F' R2 U F2 U' F R' 
8. 1.65 F2 R' F R2 F R' U F 
9. 1.90 U' R U2 F' R U' F U' F' U' 
10. 1.75 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' U2 R U' 
11. 1.21 U' F' U2 F' U2 R U R2 
12. 1.51 U2 F2 R U' R F' R2 F R'


----------



## Yoshi Cuber (Dec 4, 2017)

Round 114
Race to sub 4
Moyu Weipo
CLL/Ortega

4.68
3.88
4.46
2.75
4.09
3.87
(8.04)
3.63
3.09
3.80
(2.25)
6.16

Avg: 4.04


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 4, 2017)

Round 115
LBL/CLL 
MF2
Sub 5 (1/3)
Ao12- 4.876
1. 3.653
2. 6.887
3. 5.463
4. 3.461
5. (2.721)
6. 3.786
7. (8.062)
8. 3.697
9. 5.053
10. 7.552
11. 3.854
12. 5.389


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 9, 2017)

Round 114
Sub 3 Method: CLL/EG1(-4 Pi algs)
Cube: Moyu Weipo

avg of 12: 2.88 [1/3]
1. 3.46 R F' U' F U2 F R2 U' R 
2. 2.84 R2 F' U F R' F' R' F2 U2 
3. (4.37) R' F' U F' U2 F R U2 F2 
4. 1.81 U' R2 F' U F R' U F' 
5. (0.84) F U F2 R' U R 
6. 4.21 U R2 U R U2 F U' R' F 
7. 2.92 U F' R2 U F2 U' F R' 
8. 2.89 F2 R' F R2 F R' U F 
9. 4.06 U' R U2 F' R U' F U' F' U' 
10. 2.16 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' U2 R U' 
11. 1.86 U' F' U2 F' U2 R U R2 
12. 2.63 U2 F2 R U' R F' R2 F R'

.84 single!!! I also one-looked like 4 of those solves lol


----------



## muchacho (Dec 11, 2017)

*Round 114 Results*
applezfall - sub-2 - 1.83 [1/3]
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 2.88 [1/3]
Yoshi Cuber - sub-4 - 4.04
Duncan Bannon - sub-5 - 4.876 [1/3]

*Round 115 Scrambles*
1. U2 R' F2 U F2 U F
2. U2 R' F U2 F' U R U
3. U' R F R' F U' R2 F'
4. F2 U2 F' R F2 R' F2 R2
5. R2 F2 U R' F U2 R U'
6. U2 R' U2 F R' U R' U2 R' U'
7. U' F R' U R' U' R2 F U'
8. R F2 U R' U R2 F U'
9. R' U F2 U' F2 R2 U R
10. U2 F' R2 F' U R2 U2 F' U'
11. U R2 F R' F U'
12. R2 F U' R2 F R2 F' U R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 11, 2017)

Round 114
Sub 5
Ao12- 4.41 (2/3)
1. 4.784
2. 4.521
3. 4.585
4. 3.228
5. 4.121
6. 3.327
7. 4.322
8. 4.052
9. 4.32
10. 5.186
11. 4.886
12. (5.987+)


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 11, 2017)

race to sub 6 :6.29
1) 4.78
2. 5.24
3. 3.62
4. 6.82
5. 5.70
6. 8.08
7. 6.22
8. 5.09 KEATON!!!
9. 6.81
10. 6.40
11. 6.97
12. 5.66


----------



## a3533 (Dec 12, 2017)

Round 115
sub-6
Qiyi Qidi S
Ortega/LBL
Average:5.20
1. 4.23 U2 R' F2 U F2 U F
2. 5.70 U2 R' F U2 F' U R U
3. 7.49 U' R F R' F U' R2 F'
4. 4.84 F2 U2 F' R F2 R' F2 R2
5. 6.19 R2 F2 U R' F U2 R U'
6. 6.35 U2 R' U2 F R' U R' U2 R' U'
7. 3.96 U' F R' U R' U' R2 F U'
8. 6.89 R F2 U R' U R2 F U'
9. 5.19 R' U F2 U' F2 R2 U R
10. 3.99 U2 F' R2 F' U R2 U2 F' U'
11. 3.72 U R2 F R' F U'
12. 4.69 R2 F U' R2 F R2 F' U R'


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 15, 2017)

Round 115
Sub 3
CLL and EG-1(Still Without Pi)

avg of 12: 3.46
1. 3.12 U2 R' F2 U F2 U F 
2. 4.11 U2 R' F U2 F' U R U 
3. 5.36+ U' R F R' F U' R2 F' 
4. 2.94 F2 U2 F' R F2 R' F2 R2 
5. 3.61 R2 F2 U R' F U2 R U' 
6. 3.07 U2 R' U2 F R' U R' U2 R' U' 
7. (2.34) U' F R' U R' U' R2 F U' 
8. 4.27 R F2 U R' U R2 F U' 
9. (5.54+) R' U F2 U' F2 R2 U R 
10. 2.48 U2 F' R2 F' U R2 U2 F' U' 
11. 3.17 U R2 F R' F U' 
12. 2.48 R2 F U' R2 F R2 F' U R'


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 15, 2017)

Round 115
Sub 3
Ortega

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-14
avg of 12: 2.980

Time List:
1. (4.294) U2 R' F2 U F2 U F 
2. 2.593 U2 R' F U2 F' U R U 
3. 2.749 U' R F R' F U' R2 F' 
4. 3.193 F2 U2 F' R F2 R' F2 R2 
5. 3.519 R2 F2 U R' F U2 R U' 
6. 2.301 U2 R' U2 F R' U R' U2 R' U' 
7. 2.987 U' F R' U R' U' R2 F U' 
8. 3.720 R F2 U R' U R2 F U' 
9. 2.139 R' U F2 U' F2 R2 U R 
10. 2.761 U2 F' R2 F' U R2 U2 F' U' 
11. (2.110) U R2 F R' F U' 
12. 3.834 R2 F U' R2 F R2 F' U R'


----------



## DhruvA (Dec 18, 2017)

Road to sub 3
Ao12: 2.732
2.343 
3.571 
(3.981) 
2.801 
2.014 
2.731 
(1.972) 
2.670 
3.245 
2.984 
2.591 
2.368


----------



## muchacho (Dec 18, 2017)

*Round 115 Results*
DhruvA - sub-3 - 2.732 [2/3]
TheRubiksCombo - sub-3 - 2.980 [1/3]
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 3.46
Duncan Bannon - sub-5 - 4.41 [2/3]
a3533 - sub-6 - 5.20 [1/3]
Rubiksdude4144 - sub-6 - 6.29

*Round 116 Scrambles*
1. R2 F2 U R' U R' U2 R U2
2. U' F U' R2 F R' U F R
3. U2 F' R U2 R U' R U2 F' U'
4. F U' R F2 R2 U' F' R2 U2
5. F R U2 R F2 R F' R U
6. F R' U' R2 F U' F R U
7. U' R U F2 R' U R2 F2 U'
8. U2 F2 U R' U R' U2 F'
9. U F' U2 F R2 U' R' F R2 U'
10. R2 U F2 R' F U' R' F U
11. F' U F U R' F2 R2
12. F2 R U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' F U


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 18, 2017)

Round 116
MF2
CLL/LBL
Sub 5
Ao12- 4.482 (3/3) I have already improved 2 seconds or 30% I want to go to Sub 3.8 Now 
1. 6.619
2. 3.22
3. 5.087
4. 7.89
5. 3.83
6. 3.62
7. 4.817
8. 4.155
9. 5.061
10. 3.853
11. 5.061
12. 3.353


----------



## CBcuber86 (Dec 21, 2017)

Round 116
Sub 4.5
MF2S

Ao5: 4.097
4.159, 3.635, 3.900, 3.542, (5.133), 4.130, 4.468, 5.069, 4.591, (3.385), 3.900, 3.585


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 21, 2017)

Round 116
Sub 3
Moyu Weipo
avg of 12: 3.27
1. 3.61 R2 F2 U R' U R' U2 R U2 
2. 2.83 U' F U' R2 F R' U F R 
3. 3.83 U2 F' R U2 R U' R U2 F' U' 
4. 3.15 F U' R F2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 
5. 3.09 F R U2 R F2 R F' R U 
6. 4.03 F R' U' R2 F U' F R U 
7. 3.12 U' R U F2 R' U R2 F2 U' 
8. 2.81 U2 F2 U R' U R' U2 F' 
9. (2.18) U F' U2 F R2 U' R' F R2 U' 
10. 3.12 R2 U F2 R' F U' R' F U 
11. (4.65+) F' U F U R' F2 R2 
12. 3.15 F2 R U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' F U
Less failing but still not that good


----------



## a3533 (Dec 22, 2017)

Round 116
Sub6
Qidi S
Ao12:4.80
1. 5.00 1. R2 F2 U R' U R' U2 R U2
2. 4.98 2. U' F U' R2 F R' U F R
3. 4.52 3. U2 F' R U2 R U' R U2 F' U'
4. 4.22 4. F U' R F2 R2 U' F' R2 U2
5. 5.65 5. F R U2 R F2 R F' R U
6. 4.26 6. F R' U' R2 F U' F R U
7. 5.20 7. U' R U F2 R' U R2 F2 U'
8. 4.99 8. U2 F2 U R' U R' U2 F'
9. 4.19 9. U F' U2 F R2 U' R' F R2 U'
10. 4.38 10. R2 U F2 R' F U' R' F U
11. 6.25 11. F' U F U R' F2 R2
12. 4.79 12. F2 R U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' F U


----------



## muchacho (Dec 24, 2017)

*Round 116 Results*
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 3.27
CBcuber86 - sub-4.5 - 4.097 [3/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-5 - 4.482 [3/3]
a3533 - sub-6 - 4.80 [2/3]

Congrats @Duncan Bannon and @CBcuber86 

*Round 117 Scrambles*
1. F U' F U' R' U F2 R' F2
2. F2 R F' U' F2 R2 U' F R
3. R' U' R F2 U R2 U R2
4. F' R' F2 U R2 U F U' R
5. U2 F' R' F R' U' R2 U2 R' U2
6. R' F U' F' R2 F2 R' U2
7. F2 R' U' R U' F R2 U' R2 U2
8. U' F2 U2 F' R' F U' R2 U'
9. U' R' U2 R U' R' F2 R'
10. R' U F R U' R2 U F2 R'
11. F2 R U' R2 F R' F2 R
12. U2 R2 U R F2 U R' U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 24, 2017)

Round 117
Sub 3.8
MF2( Need to set up my Wuxia)
CLL/LBL
Ao12- 4.405
1. 5.020
2. 3.185
3. 5.136
4. 6.553
5. 4.027
6. 3.16
7. 5.784+
8. 3.552
9. 3.885
10. 3.753
11. (8.054)
12. (2.589)


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 27, 2017)

Round 117
Race to sub-3
Ortega

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-27
avg of 12: 3.081

Time List:
1. 3.271 F U' F U' R' U F2 R' F2 
2. 2.249 F2 R F' U' F2 R2 U' F R 
3. 3.295 R' U' R F2 U R2 U R2 
4. 2.328 F' R' F2 U R2 U F U' R 
5. (1.864) U2 F' R' F R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 
6. 3.952 R' F U' F' R2 F2 R' U2 
7. 3.184 F2 R' U' R U' F R2 U' R2 U2 
8. 2.792 U' F2 U2 F' R' F U' R2 U' 
9. 3.036 U' R' U2 R U' R' F2 R' 
10. (6.792) R' U F R U' R2 U F2 R' 
11. 3.037 F2 R U' R2 F R' F2 R 
12. 3.665 U2 R2 U R F2 U R' U'


----------



## DhruvA (Dec 28, 2017)

Race to sub 3
Moyu Weipo
CLL
ao12-2.932
2.570 
2.615 
(3.857) 
3.393 
(1.794) 
3.593 
3.208 
2.990 
2.991 
3.665 
2.415 
1.877


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 29, 2017)

Round 117 
Sub 3 
Qiyi Wuxia
avg of 12: 3.19
Time List:
1. (4.85) F U' F U' R' U F2 R' F2 
2. 4.59+ F2 R F' U' F2 R2 U' F R 
3. 2.80 R' U' R F2 U R2 U R2 
4. 4.57 F' R' F2 U R2 U F U' R 
5. 2.54 U2 F' R' F R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 
6. 2.71 R' F U' F' R2 F2 R' U2 
7. 2.43 F2 R' U' R U' F R2 U' R2 U2 
8. (2.26) U' F2 U2 F' R' F U' R2 U' 
9. 3.00 U' R' U2 R U' R' F2 R' 
10. 3.01 R' U F R U' R2 U F2 R' 
11. 3.17 F2 R U' R2 F R' F2 R 
12. 3.09 U2 R2 U R F2 U R' U'
Would've gotten it without the +2 and the fail first and third solves


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 1, 2018)

Round 117
Sub 4
XingHen
CLL
Average: 3.881
(2.695), 3.899, 4.121, 4.046, 4.642, 4.091, 3.545, 3.61, 4.615, 3.158, (5.437), 3.084


----------



## muchacho (Jan 1, 2018)

*Round 117 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 4.405
TheRubiksCombo - sub-3 - 3.081
DhruvA - sub-3 - 2.932 [3/3] Congrats! 
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 3.19
CBcuber86 - sub-4 - 3.881 [1/3]

*Round 118 Scrambles*
1. R U2 R2 U' R' U' F
2. U R F' U2 F' R U2 F2 R U2
3. R' F2 U' R U2 F2 U' F U
4. U F R' F2 U' R F U R'
5. U' F R2 U R U F U' F2
6. U' F' R' U2 F U' R2 F U2
7. U' F U' R F R F2 U' F U'
8. U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U' R' U'
9. U2 F U' F' U F U' R2 F' U'
10. F R2 F' U F' R U' R U2
11. U' R2 F2 R' F2 U' F2 U
12. R U' R2 U' R' F' U' F2 R2


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 1, 2018)

Round 118
Sub 4
XingHen 
CLL
Average: 3.942

3.703, 4.909, (5.828), 4.104, 3.918, 3.845, 4.191, 3.444, 4.462, 3.577, (2.816), 3.276


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 2, 2018)

Round 118
Sub 3.8
CLL/LBL
MF2
Ao12- 4.3138 I now use a stackmat so it may be slower.
1. 3.821
2. 4.355
3. 3.768
4. 3.373
5. 5.389
6. 4.109
7. (5.652)
8. (3.068)
9. 4.386
10. 5.442
11. 3.374
12. 5.121


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jan 2, 2018)

Round 118
Sub 3
CLL and EG1(Still Without Pi lol)
Wuxia
avg of 12: 2.94
Time List:
1. 2.67 R U2 R2 U' R' U' F 
2. 3.03 U R F' U2 F' R U2 F2 R U2 
3. 3.69 R' F2 U' R U2 F2 U' F U 
4. 3.20 U F R' F2 U' R F U R' 
5. 2.89 U' F R2 U R U F U' F2 
6. (2.23) U' F' R' U2 F U' R2 F U2 
7. 3.33 U' F U' R F R F2 U' F U' 
8. 3.01 U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U' R' U' 
9. (4.83+) U2 F U' F' U F U' R2 F' U' 
10. 2.39 F R2 F' U F' R U' R U2 
11. 2.49 U' R2 F2 R' F2 U' F2 U 
12. 2.74 R U' R2 U' R' F' U' F2 R2


----------



## muchacho (Jan 8, 2018)

*Round 118 Results*
CBcuber86 - sub-4 - 3.942 [2/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 4.3138
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 2.94 [1/3]

*Round 119 Scrambles*
1 U2 L F' U F2 U' L F2 L2
2 F2 L' F2 U2 L F' D L'
3 F D' R2 U B2 R' F' U2 F' L2
4 L2 D' L2 F D2 F' R' U F' U'
5 L F2 U2 B L' U F2 U'
6 F2 U2 F' D L' F' U' L U'
7 L' D2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F U2
8 U F2 U' F2 L2 U F' U'
9 F' U L' F U2 R U2 L2
10 R' F2 R' U L2 B' L' F
11 B2 R2 F' L2 F' D' R F' U2
12 R2 B U2 B U' R' U F' U


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jan 8, 2018)

Sub 5.5
Ortega
Guanpo

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-8
avg of 12: 5.30

Time List:
1. 4.30
2. 4.56
3. 4.79
4. (9.19)
5. 6.31
6. 4.21
7. 5.05
8. 5.34
9. (3.84)
10. 6.22
11. 7.39
12. 4.87

Im stuck at 5.5x average. Any tips on achieving sub-4?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 8, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 119
Race to sub-4.5
Cube: Chuwen M
Method: CLL

*Ao12: 4.28[1/3]*

1. 4.73 
2. (3.41) 
3. 5.09 
4. 4.30 
5. 4.23 
6. 3.42 
7. 4.16 
8. 4.65 
9. 5.19 
10. (6.11) 
11. 3.42 
12. 3.63 

Was going to race to sub-5 but I did better then I thought I would! Finally got CLL down good.

Also @muchacho I use Cubealot.com quite a bit.


----------



## applezfall (Jan 8, 2018)

r119
sub 2
yuxinwhite
egg
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-8
avg of 12: 2.037

Time List:
1. 1.744 R U2 R2 U' R' U' F 
2. 2.759 U R F' U2 F' R U2 F2 R U2 
3. 1.872 R' F2 U' R U2 F2 U' F U 
4. 2.312 U F R' F2 U' R F U R' 
5. 2.649 U' F R2 U R U F U' F2 
6. 1.835 U' F' R' U2 F U' R2 F U2 
7. (6.556) U' F U' R F R F2 U' F U' 
8. 1.619 U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U' R' U' 
9. 1.800 U2 F U' F' U F U' R2 F' U' 
10. 1.937 F R2 F' U F' R U' R U2 
11. (1.543) U' R2 F2 R' F2 U' F2 U 
12. 1.841 R U' R2 U' R' F' U' F2 R2
mehh


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jan 8, 2018)

GarethBert11 said:


> Sub 5.5
> Ortega
> Guanpo
> 
> ...


Learn CLL and your times should drop a lot


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 12, 2018)

Round 119
Sub 4
CLL
ChuWen

3.569, 3.574, 3.154, 4.872, 3.225, 3.777, (3.005), 3.497, 3.484, (5.280), 4.329, 3.489
Avg: 3.697


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 12, 2018)

Papa Smurf
Round 119
Sub 4
CLL minus a sune/anti case and some ortega
GuoGuan M
avg of 12: 4.39

Times:
1. 5.33
2. 3.36
3. 4.95
4. 3.72
5. 3.18
6. (6.67)
7. 5.54
8. (2.64)
9. 5.12
10. 4.40
11. 3.66
12. 4.66

Pretty good to say I haven't done 2x2 in a while. A wuxia m is on the way from cubezz. Should arrive in the next few days.


----------



## a3533 (Jan 14, 2018)

Round 119
Sub 6
Qiyi qidi s
Ortega/LBL/CLL
1. 5.45 1 U2 L F' U F2 U' L F2 L2
2. 4.94 2 F2 L' F2 U2 L F' D L'
3. 4.63 3 F D' R2 U B2 R' F' U2 F' L2
4. 3.33 4 L2 D' L2 F D2 F' R' U F' U'
5. 4.76 5 L F2 U2 B L' U F2 U'
6. 4.50 6 F2 U2 F' D L' F' U' L U'
7. 6.05 7 L' D2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F U2
8. 4.65 8 U F2 U' F2 L2 U F' U'
9. 5.22 9 F' U L' F U2 R U2 L2
10. 6.41 10 R' F2 R' U L2 B' L' F
11. 5.25 11 B2 R2 F' L2 F' D' R F' U2
12. 4.93 12 R2 B U2 B U' R' U F' U
Nooo... I missed 2 weeks!!


----------



## muchacho (Jan 15, 2018)

*Round 119 Results*
applezfall - sub-2 - 2.037
CBcuber86 - sub-4 - 3.697 [3/3] *Congrats! *
CornerCutter - sub-4.5 - 4.28 [1/3]
PapaSmurf - sub-4 - 4.39
a3533 - sub-6 - 5.04 [3/3] *Congrats! *
GarethBert11 - sub-5.5 - 5.30 [3/3] *Congrats! *

*Round 120 Scrambles*
1 L U2 B2 L U2 L F' L2
2 F2 L' D R2 F2 L' F' U2 L
3 B R' U2 F' D L U F' U
4 B2 L F2 L2 B' L U' L2 F2
5 D R F2 U2 L U L2 F2 U2
6 L D2 R' F' D F2 U L
7 D' R' F R' D2 F U2 F' U
8 U2 B2 R' U L2 U2 B
9 R U2 L' U F2 L' U F2 L'
10 F' L U L' B U2
11 R' U' R' U L U L2 F' U
12 U B2 R2 F' L F L2 U' L2


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 15, 2018)

Papa Smurf
Round 120
Sub 4
CLL (almost) and some ortega
Wuxia M
avg of 12: 3.48

1. 3.35
2. 3.42
3. 3.41
4. (4.44)
5. 3.51
6. 3.86
7. 3.94
8. 2.51
9. 3.43
10. (1.60)
11. 4.08
12. 3.31

I wasn't expecting them to be that good, but just in general, my wuxia has dropped my times by about 0.4 ish.


----------



## DhruvA (Jan 16, 2018)

Road to sub 2.8
Qiyi Wuxia
Ao12-2.899
2.787 
3.073
2.823
2.987
3.151
2.368
3.333
(1.942)
3.087
2.766
(3.739)
2.614


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 20, 2018)

Round 120
Sub 3.8
LBL/CLL
Ao12-4.3987
1. 4.17
2. 4.043
3. 4.064
4. (3.858)
5. (6.449)
6. 4.66
7. 4.481
8. 4.063
9. 4.645
10. 4.237
11. 4.723
12. 4.901


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 20, 2018)

Round 120
Sub 3.5
ChuWen
CLL
3.16: 
2.978, 2.494, 2.732, 3.032, 4.115, 2.550, (4.230), 3.448, 3.493, (0.993), 3.360, 3.395


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 22, 2018)

Round 120
Goal: sub-5
(5.5/7 CLL sets, on the way to 7/7)

ao12: 5.60
(11.89), 5.14, 7.99, 6.44, 4.22, (3.60), 6.63, 4.48, 5.52, 6.29, 4.91, 4.41


----------



## muchacho (Jan 22, 2018)

*Round 120 Results*
DhruvA - sub-2.8 - 2.899
CBcuber86 - sub-3.5 - 3.16 [1/3]
PapaSmurf - sub-4 - 3.48 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 4.3987
joshsailscga - sub-5 - 5.60

*Round 121 Scrambles*
1 B2 U F L F' L2 U L U2
2 L2 B D F2 L U2 L F U
3 D F R2 F' U2 L F' L' U'
4 D L' U' R B2 U' F' L2
5 L D' R2 D2 B U' F' U F U'
6 R F' L2 F' L U L F2 U
7 B2 U2 F L' U' L2 U' L2
8 U2 F' D L2 U' L' F L' U
9 R2 D B2 U' B U2 R' U2 F'
10 F L2 F D' R' F U' L U
11 L' D' B2 D2 F' U' L2 F
12 L U2 F' U L F2 L U2 L2 U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 22, 2018)

Round 121
Sub 3.8
CLL/LBL
MF2
Ao12-5.132
1.4.823
2. 5.37
3. 4.721
4. 5.633
5. 4.912
6. 4.694
7. (DNF)
8. 4.199
9. 6.855
10. (2.493)
11. 4.809
12. 5.311


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jan 24, 2018)

Round 121
Sub 3
CLL and and EG1 (With 3 Pi algs)

avg of 12: 2.98
Time List:
1. 2.67 L U2 B2 L U2 L F' L2
2. 4.70+ F2 L' D R2 F2 L' F' U2 L
3. 3.27 B R' U2 F' D L U F' U
4. 2.62 B2 L F2 L2 B' L U' L2 F2
5. 3.56 D R F2 U2 L U L2 F2 U2
6. 2.81 L D2 R' F' D F2 U L
7. 2.64 D' R' F R' D2 F U2 F' U
8. (2.28) U2 B2 R' U L2 U2 B
9. 2.53 R U2 L' U F2 L' U F2 L'
10. 2.47 F' L U L' B U2
11. (4.83+) R' U' R' U L U L2 F' U
12. 2.53 U B2 R2 F' L F L2 U' L2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 24, 2018)

R121, sub 4.5 (Ortega, NP Dayan)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-23
avg of 12: 4.692

Time List:
4.089, 5.308, 5.900, 5.258, 5.240, 3.120, 4.552, 3.383, 5.266, (2.144), 4.803, (9.109)


----------



## BECubed (Jan 24, 2018)

Erik
Round 121
Sub 3
CLL and LBL

Average of 12

Well, I got sub 3 oLl

1. 2.36 F2 R2 F U R2 F' U2 F U2 R'
2. 1.61 F2 U F' U F2 U2 F' R U'
3. 2.98 F2 R' F U2 R U2 R' U R
4. 3.45 F2 U F R' U2 R U' R' F
5. 1.52 R F2 U F' R' U R' F' U' 
6. 3.53 F' R' U F2 U' R' F R2 U
7. 1.87 R2 U F' R2 U F2 U F2 R'
8. 2.56 U2 R' U2 R F U F R' U'
9. 2.87 R' F2 R U' R2 U' R U R' U
10. 3.72 R' F2 U2 F R' F' U R2 U
11. 2.21 F U' R' U R U' F R' U
12. 2.70 R F2 U' R F' R2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 24, 2018)

Round 121
Sub-5

ao12: 5.31
3.91, 6.91, 3.71, (3.56), 5.43, 9.60, 4.84, 3.76, (11.20), 5.68, 5.18, 4.04


----------



## muchacho (Jan 29, 2018)

*Round 121 Results*
BECubed - sub-3 - 2.63 [1/3]
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 2.98 [2/3]
Ordway Persyn - sub-4.5 - 4.692
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 5.132
joshsailscga - sub-5 - 5.31

*Round 122 Scrambles*
1 L F2 R2 B' D' F2 U2 F'
2 U' F U2 F R U L2 F' L
3 D R' U' B U' F L2 U' F2 U'
4 R2 U' B' D2 B' U2 F L2 U2
5 F' R' F' D L' D2 F2 U'
6 B L' D' F' L' D2 L2 U' F'
7 D R B' D R2 U' F2 U L2 U'
8 U' L' F' D L2 F' L F' U2
9 U' L F L2 F D L2 U F2
10 B2 D2 L2 D' L U' L2 U'
11 U2 R' B2 D' L U2 L U2
12 R2 U' F D F L2 U' F L2 U'


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 29, 2018)

Round 122
sub-5
6/7 CLL sets

ao12: 5.48
4.70, (4.32), 4.84, (7.38), 4.97, 7.02, 5.19, 7.20, 5.53, 4.46, 4.79, 6.08


----------



## amaan syed (Jan 30, 2018)

Round 121
Race to sub 4.6
Ortega plus beginner plus some coll
Average- 3.83
Times-
4.52,5.08,3.48,3.69,3.05,4.89,3.91,4.63,3.14,2.96,2.52,4.05
Pretty good,huh? I don’t practice this that much only few session a month still i am real good at this event ^


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 31, 2018)

Round 122
Sub 3.5
MHSS
CLL
Average: 3.59
2.558, 3.337, 3.512, 3.305, 4.396, 3.806, 3.785, 4.202, (4.509),(2.451), 3.137, 3.837


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 1, 2018)

Round 122
Sub 3.8
MF2S
Almost full CLL
Ao12- 4.88
1.3.607
2. (2.684)
3. 4.527
4. 4.002
5. 4.834
6. 3.246
7. 3.989
8. (9.856)
9. 4.107
10. 4.085
11. 9.433 
12. 7.035


----------



## ExultantCarn (Feb 1, 2018)

Round 122
Sub 3
Qiyi Wuxia M
Full CLL and almost full EG
avg of 12: 3.10
Time List:
1. 2.24 L F2 R2 B' D' F2 U2 F' 
2. 2.42 U' F U2 F R U L2 F' L
3. 2.37 D R' U' B U' F L2 U' F2 U' 
4. 3.74 R2 U' B' D2 B' U2 F L2 U2 
5. 2.60 F' R' F' D L' D2 F2 U' 
6. 2.78 B L' D' F' L' D2 L2 U' F' 
7. (4.12) D R B' D R2 U' F2 U L2 U' 
8. 4.00 U' L' F' D L2 F' L F' U2 
9. (1.73) U' L F L2 F D L2 U F2 
10. 3.18 B2 D2 L2 D' L U' L2 U' 
11. 3.56 U2 R' B2 D' L U2 L U2 
12. 4.12 R2 U' F D F L2 U' F L2 U' 
had such potential too


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 4, 2018)

R122, sub 4.5 (Ortega, NP Dayan)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-4
avg of 12: 4.484

Time List:
3.686, (2.338), 4.955, 4.043, 4.105, 3.984, (5.549), 4.532, 4.707, 4.974, 5.155, 4.698

good enough


----------



## muchacho (Feb 6, 2018)

*Round 122 Results*
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 3.10
CBcuber86 - sub-3.5 - 3.59
amaan syed - sub-4.6 - 3.83 [1/3]
Ordway Persyn - sub-4.5 - 4.484 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 4.88
joshsailscga - sub-5 - 5.48

*Round 123 Scrambles*
1 B2 U2 B' U2 F' U' L' U' L2
2 F2 L2 B L' F2 U2 L F' L' U'
3 B L' B2 U L' D2 L2 U'
4 B' U' L B2 U' L' F2 L2 F'
5 B' D B2 U' R2 F U L2 U2
6 U2 L' F2 L2 U B' L2 F L U'
7 D' B2 L F R2 F' L F
8 L D' L2 F2 U' B L' U L2
9 D R U' F' L2 F L2 U'
10 B' R' U2 L' F2 L F L U'
11 D F' D L2 U2 L' F L2
12 L' D' F D' L' F U


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 7, 2018)

Round 123
sub-5

ao12: 4.88
5.59, 4.42, 5.26, (12.66), 6.52, 5.86, 4.93, 4.54, 2.98, 4.72, 3.95, (2.79)

Some lucky cases near the end saved the average quite nicely.


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 8, 2018)

Race to sub 2.8
QiYi WuXia
ao12-2.597
1. 3.288 
2. 2.970 
3. 2.506 
4. 2.740 
5. 3.205 
6. (3.294) 
7. 2.750 
8. 3.015 
9. 2.590 
10. 2.382 
11. 2.820 
12. (2.000)


----------



## applezfall (Feb 11, 2018)

r123
chuwen
egg
sub 2
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-11
avg of 12: 1.742

Time List:
1. 1.854 1 B2 U2 B' U2 F' U' L' U' L2 
2. 1.643 2 F2 L2 B L' F2 U2 L F' L' U' 
3. 1.672 3 B L' B2 U L' D2 L2 U' 
4. 1.580 4 B' U' L B2 U' L' F2 L2 F' 
5. (2.189) 5 B' D B2 U' R2 F U L2 U2 
6. (1.029) 6 U2 L' F2 L2 U B' L2 F L U' 
7. 1.999 7 D' B2 L F R2 F' L F 
8. 1.375 8 L D' L2 F2 U' B L' U L2 
9. 1.651 9 D R U' F' L2 F L2 U' 
10. 1.995 10 B' R' U2 L' F2 L F L U' 
11. 1.801 11 D F' D L2 U2 L' F L2 
12. 1.851 12 L' D' F D' L' F U


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 13, 2018)

Round 123
MF2 S
Sub 3.8
Generated on Chao Timer
First time without stackmat for a while.Looks like pickups are killing me. If anybody has any tips please please PM me.
Ao12-3.662 1/3
1.3.572
2. 2.92
3. (4.954)
4. 4.122
5. 3.921
6. 3.385
7. 3.954
8. (2.719)
9. 4.184
10. 2.788
11. 4.753
12. 3.025


----------



## muchacho (Feb 14, 2018)

*Round 123 Results*
applezfall - sub-2 - 1.742 [1/3]
DhruvA - sub-2.8 - 2.597 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 3.662 [1/3]
joshsailscga - sub-5 - 4.88 [1/3]

*Round 124 Scrambles*
1 L B2 R2 U' L' U' F2 L
2 F2 L2 F D' R' F' L2 U2
3 F2 L' D2 F L' F L' F' L' U2
4 D2 L2 D L' U2 L' B U L U'
5 L2 B2 U2 B R U2 F U2 L' U'
6 L' U2 L' F2 L F' L F' U'
7 R' U2 L U' L U' F L U2
8 D2 R' D F2 U2 B' U L2 U
9 L F D L' F U2 B' L'
10 R2 B' L' F2 L2 F' L U2 F' U'
11 L' U' B D2 L' B U2 F2 L' U'
12 R B2 L F' D R2 U2 F2 L'


----------



## Merp (Feb 15, 2018)

Round 124
KungFu YueHun
Race to sub-7
Ao12: 7.516

Time List:
1. 8.410 
2. 6.020 
3. 7.770 
4. (10.340) 
5. 9.120 
6. (5.410) 
7. 6.750 
8. 6.540 
9. 6.150 
10. 6.360 
11. 9.280 
12. 8.760


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 15, 2018)

Race to sub 2.8
ao12-2.517
1. 2.590 
2. 2.382 
3. 2.820 
4. 2.000 
5. 2.807 
6. (1.945) 
7. (3.825) 
8. 2.000 
9. 2.760
10. 2.670 
11. 2.780 
12. 2.361


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 15, 2018)

Round 124
Sub 3.8
Ao12- 4.29
Should have been much much better.
1. (7.917)
2. 3.612
3. 4.441
4. 5.186
5. 4.082
6. (2.331)
7. 4.569
8. 4.752
9. 3.874
10. 4.903
11. 4.342
12. 3.143


----------



## applezfall (Feb 16, 2018)

r124
egg
chuwin em
sub 2
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-16
avg of 12: 1.991

Time List:
1. (1.692) 1 L B2 R2 U' L' U' F2 L 
2. 1.704 2 F2 L2 F D' R' F' L2 U2 
3. 1.999 3 F2 L' D2 F L' F L' F' L' U2 
4. 3.012 4 D2 L2 D L' U2 L' B U L U' 
5. 1.833 5 L2 B2 U2 B R U2 F U2 L' U' 
6. 1.998 6 L' U2 L' F2 L F' L F' U' 
7. 1.982 7 R' U2 L U' L U' F L U2 
8. (3.424) 8 D2 R' D F2 U2 B' U L2 U 
9. 1.880 9 L F D L' F U2 B' L' 
10. 1.885 10 R2 B' L' F2 L2 F' L U2 F' U' 
11. 1.810 11 L' U' B D2 L' B U2 F2 L' U' 
12. 1.807 12 R B2 L F' D R2 U2 F2 L'


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 18, 2018)

Just going to do all the rounds that I've missed.

Papa Smurf
CLL
Wuxia M
Sub 3.5
Round 121
Ao 12: 3.71

1. 3.87
2. 3.47
3. 3.08
4. 3.44
5. 4.48
6. 3.76
7. 3.95
8. 4.57
9. (4.78)
10. (2.71)
11. 3.16
12. 3.89

Round 122-bad.
Ao 12: 4.06

1. 3.35
2. (2.78)
3. 5.29
4. 3.76
5. 3.27
6. (7.41)
7. 3.71
8. 4.12
9. 5.60
10. 3.36
11. 4.48
12. 3.68

Round 123
Ao 12: 3.96

1. 4.23
2. 4.09
3. 3.94
4. (2.69)
5. (4.89)
6. 2.93
7. 4.62
8. 3.85
9. 3.53
10. 4.40
11. 4.34
12. 3.73

Round 124-very consistent
Ao 12: 3.91

1. 3.95
2. 4.02
3. (2.79)
4. 4.58
5. 4.00
6. 3.15
7. 4.60
8. (4.80)
9. 3.87
10. 3.84
11. 3.87
12. 3.43


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 19, 2018)

R124
Qiyi Wuxia M
CLL
Sub 3.8
Ao12: 4.08

Time List:
1. 4.16
2. 4.13
3. 3.43
4. 3.20
5. (5.43)
6. 4.79
7. 3.81
8. 4.58
9. (2.83)
10. 4.53
11. 4.29
12. 3.89

Not a great average at all.


----------



## muchacho (Feb 19, 2018)

*Round 124 Results*
applezfall - sub-2 - 1.991 [1/3]
DhruvA - sub-2.8 - 2.517 [2/3]
PapaSmurf - sub-3.5 - 3.91
cubeshepherd - sub-3.8 - 4.08
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 4.29
Prem The Cuber - sub-7 - 7.516

*Round 125 Scrambles*
1 D2 R' D B2 U2 L2 B' U' F U'
2 D L' D2 L' F U2 F' U F2
3 D B U2 L F' L'
4 D' L B2 U2 L' U2 L' B' U
5 B L U2 L' F2 L' U' F2 L2 U'
6 B2 D2 L D B' L U2 F' U
7 R U' F R U L2 F2
8 R F R2 D2 F U' F2 U F2
9 B R F2 L2 U L' F L2 F2 U'
10 R' U2 R' F D R' U' F' U'
11 U2 L D R' U2 L' F' L F'
12 D' R B2 L B' U2 L2 F L' U'


----------



## Merp (Feb 19, 2018)

Round 125
Race to sub-7.5 (laat week I did sub-7 but now I think I need to do sub-7.5 first)
KungFu YueHun
Ortega


Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-19
avg of 12: 7.507

Time List:
1. 8.470 F U F' R' U R' U R' U2 
2. 5.540 U F2 U2 F2 U R F' R F 
3. 8.530 R' U F U' F U R' F R2 U2 
4. (10.080) F R' F2 U' R F U R' U2 
5. 5.870 U' R2 U' R' F U' F2 U R' 
6. 5.830 F' R F2 R' U F U' R2 U' 
7. 9.140 U2 F2 U' R F U' R2 F2 U2 
8. 6.680 F' U' F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U2 
9. 9.340 U' R' F R2 F R U F2 U2 
10. 6.720 F U' F2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 
11. (5.460) R' U' F2 R' F R2 U R' F' 
12. 8.950 R' U F2 U' F2 R F' U F2


----------



## ExultantCarn (Feb 19, 2018)

Round 124
Qiyi Wuxia M
Race to Sub 3
avg of 12: 3.12

Time List:
1. 3.54 L B2 R2 U' L' U' F2 L 
2. 2.67 F2 L2 F D' R' F' L2 U2 
3. 2.28 F2 L' D2 F L' F L' F' L' U2 
4. 2.90 D2 L2 D L' U2 L' B U L U' 
5. 2.98 L2 B2 U2 B R U2 F U2 L' U' 
6. (2.27) L' U2 L' F2 L F' L F' U' 
7. 2.87 R' U2 L U' L U' F L U2 
8. (4.37) D2 R' D F2 U2 B' U L2 U 
9. 2.29 L F D L' F U2 B' L' 
10. 3.09 R2 B' L' F2 L2 F' L U2 F' U'
11. 4.19 L' U' B D2 L' B U2 F2 L' U' 
12. 4.35 R B2 L F' D R2 U2 F2 L'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 19, 2018)

Round 125
Sub 3.8
Ao12- 3.774 1/3
1. 3.557
2. (2.55)
3. 3.315
4. 3.956
5. 3.694
6. 4.762
7. 4.365
8. 2.97
9. (13.577) A CLL I just learned
10. 4.213
11. 3.356
12. 3.256


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

Round 125
Qiyi Wuxia M
Sub 3.8
CLL
Avg 12: 3.57 1/3

Time List
1. 3.81
2. 2.55
3. 3.51
4. 2.83
5. 3.48
6. 3.59
7. 4.19
8. 3.85
9. 4.64
10. 3.18
11. 3.66
12. 3.61


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 21, 2018)

Round 125
Sub 3.5
MHSS
CLL
average: 3.56
(2.774), 2.780, 3.804, 4.553, 3.525, 3.255, (4.994), 2.969, 3.861, 3.437, 4.277, 3.174
Wow, I’m better at Pyraminx than 2x2!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

Good Day,

I am just wondering if new scrambles will be posted soon. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## muchacho (Feb 27, 2018)

Sorry, here they are.
*
Round 125 Results*
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 3.12
CBcuber86 - sub-3.5 - 3.56
cubeshepherd - sub-3.8 - 3.57 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 3.774 [1/3]
Prem The Cuber - sub-7.5 - 7.507
*
Round 126 Scrambles*
1 L2 F R' F2 D L' U' F L2 U'
2 B L' B L' B D L U2
3 F2 D R2 U L2 U2 F2 U' L'
4 U' R2 U' F2 U' F R U2
5 R' D2 F' R' U' F R' F' U'
6 L B' L2 U F2 U' L F L
7 B' D' R B' D' R D'
8 R2 D F2 L' D L' U'
9 L' D' B D2 B U F' U L'
10 U2 F' U R2 F' U F2 U L' U2
11 D2 L2 U' F2 R F2 U' F L'
12 L' F2 D F U2 L2 F U


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 27, 2018)

R126
Sub3.8
MF2S
Ao12- 5.33 That was rough...
1. 3.788
2. 4.913
3. 11.102
4. 4.016
5. 6.852
6. 4.874
7. 3.464
8. (19.233)
9. 3.681
10. (2.684)
11. 3.376
12. 7.236


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you muchacho for the scrambles.

Round 26
Sub 3.8
Full CLL
Ao12: 3.04 So close to sub 3  But never the less it was a good average.

Time List:
1. 2.41 
2. 2.86 
3. 3.53 
4. (2.23)
5. 2.72 
6. 3.57 
7. 2.39 
8. 3.10 
9. (3.76)
10. 3.18
11. 3.68
12. 2.94


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> R126
> Sub3.8
> MF2S
> Ao12- 5.33 That was rough...
> ...


I am sorry to see that you average did not go so well. I hope that you have a better one next time.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 27, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I am sorry to see that you average did not go so well. I hope that you have a better one next time.



Thanks!!! I had a few lockups and because of my recent learning of CLL, a few algs took awhile to recognize. I'm glad you got a good average


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 2, 2018)

R126
sub-5

ao12: 5.03 
+2 killed it, whoops. CLL recog is getting better now, the only one with appreciable pause was the 8, on a sune case.
4.48, 3.77, 7.84+, 7.38, 4.41, (8.99), (3.05), 4.78, 5.00, 4.13, 3.88, 4.60


----------



## Merp (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 126 
Race to sub-7.5
Ao12: 8.593

Times: 
9.08, 10.59, 8.31, 12.16, (5.38), 7.29, (14.09), 6.00, 8.88, 8.85, 7.17, 7.60


----------



## ExultantCarn (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 126
Race to Sub 3
avg of 12: 3.01
Time List:
1. 3.59 L2 F R' F2 D L' U' F L2 U'
2. 3.39 B L' B L' B D L U2
3. 3.37 F2 D R2 U L2 U2 F2 U' L'
4. (4.00) U' R2 U' F2 U' F R U2
5. 2.86 R' D2 F' R' U' F R' F' U'
6. 3.68 L B' L2 U F2 U' L F L
7. (1.20) B' D' R B' D' R D'
8. 3.07 R2 D F2 L' D L' U'
9. 2.53 L' D' B D2 B U F' U L'
10. 1.77 U2 F' U R2 F' U F2 U L' U2
11. 3.02 D2 L2 U' F2 R F2 U' F L'
12. 2.84 L' F2 D F U2 L2 F U
This makes me upset. The first 3 should've been sub 3 but I locked up


----------



## muchacho (Mar 7, 2018)

*Round 126 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 5.33
cubeshepherd - sub-3.8 - 3.04 [2/3]
joshsailscga - sub-5 - 5.03
Prem The Cuber - sub-7.5 - 8.593
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 3.01
*
Round 127 Scrambles*
1 L2 U' B' U' F L2 U' F' L2 U2
2 D' B2 U2 R' B' U2 L' U2
3 B' R2 F U2 F L2 U' F U'
4 U' B R' B L D2 L F' L U'
5 D2 R U' B' L U F' U
6 L B2 L B' L F U2 L' U'
7 R2 B' D L2 F2 R' U2 F' U'
8 B L' B2 R2 D F' U2 F L2
9 D2 R2 B D' L U L F' U2
10 F R U' L U2 F' U' L2 U'
11 L F R' F U' B' U F' L'
12 D L U' R' B L' U L2 U' L'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 7, 2018)

R127
Sub 3.8
CLL
Ao12- 4.248
1. 5.836
2. 3.136
3. 3.773
4. 4.256
5. 8.042
6. 3.584
7. 4.791
8. 4.143
9. 4.709
10. 3.339
11. 4.48
12. 3.568


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 7, 2018)

Round 127
Sub 3.8
CLL
avg of 12: 2.91 3/3 Next week I will most likely be trying for sub 3.3

Time List:
1. 3.13 
2. 2.38 
3. 2.62 
4. 3.14 
5. (3.98) 
6. 3.17 
7. 2.59 
8. 3.38 
9. (2.33) 
10. 2.73 
11. 2.69 
12. 3.29


----------



## ExultantCarn (Mar 11, 2018)

Round 127
Sub 3
Weipo M that I magnetized today
CLL and EG1
avg of 12: 2.78
Time List:
1. 1.88 L2 U' B' U' F L2 U' F' L2 U2 
2. 2.39 D' B2 U2 R' B' U2 L' U2 
3. (1.64) B' R2 F U2 F L2 U' F U' 
4. (4.65) U' B R' B L D2 L F' L U' 
5. 2.81 D2 R U' B' L U F' U 
6. 2.70 L B2 L B' L F U2 L' U' 
7. 3.74 R2 B' D L2 F2 R' U2 F' U'
8. 3.10 B L' B2 R2 D F' U2 F L2 
9. 2.34 D2 R2 B D' L U L F' U2 
10. 3.30 F R U' L U2 F' U' L2 U' 
11. 2.70 L F R' F U' B' U F' L' 
12. 2.80 D L U' R' B L' U L2 U' L'


----------



## sloshycomic123 (Mar 11, 2018)

Round 127
Road to Sub 6
LingPo
Ortega
Ao12: 5.8269
1. 5.586
2. 5.521
3. 5.343
4. 5.444
5. 6.489 
6. 6.014
7. (5.315)
8. (DNF) (messed up on pbl oof) 
9. 5.685
10. 5.697
11. 6.195
12. 6.295


----------



## muchacho (Mar 13, 2018)

*Round 127 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 4.248
cubeshepherd - sub-3.8 - 2.91 [3/3] Congrats!
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 2.78 [1/3]
sloshycomic123 - sub-6 - 5.8269 [1/3]

* Round 128 Scrambles*
1 U' F' L2 U L' B U' F' U2
2 F D2 R' U2 L' D F2 L' U2
3 F2 U R2 D' F U' F L2 F
4 U B R' U F' L F2 L' F' U
5 D' B R F' L F' L2 U L'
6 D' B' D2 B' L F U' F2 U'
7 F2 R2 F' L2 U L U F'
8 R F2 L U' F L2 F' L F U
9 R2 D B2 U R' F2 L' F2 U'
10 B L' F R F2 L2 U2 F' L' U'
11 D' R F2 R D2 F' U2 F L2 U'
12 F R2 U2 R U L' F' L'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 13, 2018)

Round 128
Sub 3.3
avg of 12: 3.27 1/3

Time List:
1. 3.30 
2. 2.37 
3. 3.12 
4. 3.38 
5. 3.18 
6. 2.86 
7. 3.29 
8. (4.75) Did wrong CLL and ended up having to do a T-perm as well.
9. 4.42 
10. (2.04) 
11. 3.80 
12. 3.00


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 13, 2018)

R128
Sub 3.8
MF2S
CLL
Ao12- 5.4296 0/3 I just added some lube to my 2x2, so it was too fast and was catchy.
1. 5.089
2. 4.152
3. 4.56
4. (13.269)
5. (2.995)
6. 4.239
7. 8.137
8. 5.257
9. 9.081
10. 4.233
11. 5.312
12. 4.236


----------



## DhruvA (Mar 17, 2018)

Race to sub 2.8
Ao12- 2.699
2.761, 2.892, 2.651, (2.181), 2.880, 2.516, 2.981, 2.608, 2.865, 2.561, 2.278, (2.991)
Pure sub 3!


----------



## ExultantCarn (Mar 18, 2018)

Round 128
Sub 3
avg of 12: 3.10
Time List:
1. 3.15 U' F' L2 U L' B U' F' U2 
2. 2.61 F D2 R' U2 L' D F2 L' U2 
3. 2.75 F2 U R2 D' F U' F L2 F 
4. 3.53 U B R' U F' L F2 L' F' U 
5. 3.03 D' B R F' L F' L2 U L' 
6. 2.84 D' B' D2 B' L F U' F2 U' 
7. (3.84) F2 R2 F' L2 U L U F' 
8. 3.36 R F2 L U' F L2 F' L F U 
9. 3.61 R2 D B2 U R' F2 L' F2 U' 
10. 2.74 B L' F R F2 L2 U2 F' L' U' 
11. (2.04) D' R F2 R D2 F' U2 F L2 U' 
12. 3.36 F R2 U2 R U L' F' L'
I average sub 3 now so idk what happened here


----------



## muchacho (Mar 20, 2018)

Congrats DhruvA!
*
Round 128 Results*
cubeshepherd - sub-3.3 - 3.27 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 5.4296
DhruvA - sub-2.8 - 2.699 [3/3]
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 3.10

* Round 129 Scrambles*
1 B' D B' R U R2 B' U
2 R2 F D' B' R F2 L2 U
3 U' R' F D2 R' U L' F
4 D' R D' L F2 L F' L F
5 L F R' D F2 L' U' F' L
6 R' F2 D' L B L U2 F' U
7 D F2 L D2 R' B L' U F
8 L F L2 F2 U2 L' F' U F' U'
9 R2 B2 R' F2 L' D F' L
10 D' F2 U2 F' R' U2 L2 U' F2
11 U' F U' L2 D L' U' L2
12 D2 F U2 F D' R' U F2 U


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 20, 2018)

Round 129
Sub 3.3
avg of 12: 2.93 2/3 The first half of the Ao12 was not the best, but it got better near the end. and I am really happy with the two 1 second solves. 

Time List:
1. 3.30 
2. 3.04 
3. 2.83
4. (4.64) 
5. 3.70 
6. 3.69 
7. 2.28 
8. 2.17 
9. 1.98 
10. 3.08 
11. 3.21 
12. (1.94)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 20, 2018)

R129
Sub 3.8
CLL
MF2
Ao12- 3.7626 1/3
1. 3.234
2. 3.923
3. 3.439
4. (2.665)
5. 6.373+
6. 3.253
7. 3.747
8. 3.457
9. (6.571)
10. 2.678
11. 3.826
12. 3.696


----------



## Parker Z (Mar 25, 2018)

Round 129
Sub-4.1
Average of 12- 3.792

Time List:
4.016
4.328
4.51
3.361
4.349
3.782
3.132
3.857
3.354
3.228
3.055
5.301


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 27, 2018)

Just a scramble reminder. I like people reminding me, cause my memory is top notch


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 27, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> my memory is top notch


Hey! That's the same thing that my older brother says.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 27, 2018)

With the winky face or not?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 27, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> With the winky face or not?


With the winky face of course.


----------



## muchacho (Mar 28, 2018)

*Round 129 Results*
cubeshepherd - sub-3.3 - 2.93 [2/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 3.7626 [1/3]
Parker Z - sub-4.1 - 3.792 [1/3]

* Round 130 Scrambles*
1 F' U2 L F' U F' L U' F
2 B' R' F L F' U F' L2 U2
3 B2 U F2 D2 L B' L'
4 F' D F' L' D L' F2 L' F
5 L' D' F2 L' U L2 U L' U'
6 R' U2 B' L U2 L F'
7 L2 F' L2 U F' U2
8 B2 R2 F' L U' F2 U' L F U2
9 R2 D F2 U' F' L F2 L' U'
10 F R' D' F' U L' U2
11 L' F2 D2 L F L2 U'
12 F U B2 U' L2 U F' U' L'


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 28, 2018)

Round 130
sub-10

1. 14.41
2. 14.34
3. 12.46
4. 12.77
5. 9.09
6. 11.09
7. 11.35
8. (15.29)
9. (8.39)
10. 10.75
11. 11.03
12. 12.58

= 11.99


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 28, 2018)

Round 130
Sub 3.3
avg of 12: 3.11 3/3 I will most likely going for sub 3 next week.

Time List:
1. 4.18
2. 3.72 
3. 3.10 
4. 3.11
5. 2.72 
6. 2.59
7. (4.27)
8. 2.78 
9. 2.80
10. (1.13) Nice Single!
11. 2.51 
12. 3.60


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 28, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 129
> Sub 3.3
> avg of 12: 3.11 3/3 I will most likely going for sub 3 next week.
> 
> ...


Congrats on graduating! With Sub 3 up next, your killing it.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 28, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Congrats on graduating! With Sub 3 up next, your killing it.


Thank you very much Duncan for the kind words. I have been practicing 2x2 a lot these last few months and one of the reasons for that is I would like to get the Colorado state record for 2x2 (among other events) . Right now it is 2.95, and so if I can get sub 2.8 before my next competition (which will most likely be at the end of May), then I will have a chance for SR.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice!


Spoiler: More Talking :)



Ive been looking at some SR as well. For 2x2 average mine is quite low 2.3 think.... But clock is like 22ish and feet is 1:50.000 or something. If I get the chance to go to a comp with most all events It would be cool to get those. Id like to practice those 2(SR) + FMC(SR)+ 2x2(Really want to be top 100 in world/or USA) is what I'm practicing. But yep, I'm looking at a few SR as well, but not quite as close as you ;0 Good luck getting Sub 2.8 but double good luck at the SR (should have 2-3 rounds to do so right?)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 28, 2018)

Round 130 (@cubeshepherd you wrote 129)
Sub 3.8
Ao12- 4.8689 0/3 This was awful, because I was listenting to this- Only watch if your a homeschooled https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...6C2FF10F817C659487DC6C2FF10F817C659&FORM=VIRE
1. 3.746
2. 4.031
3. 4.279
4. 4.74
5. 3.46
6. 2.779
7. 5.768
8. (6.044)
9. (2.326)
10. 4.492
11. 5.6
12. 6.03



Spoiler: Round 130 scrambles so you don't have to scroll to last page



*Round 130 Scrambles*
1 F' U2 L F' U F' L U' F
2 B' R' F L F' U F' L2 U2
3 B2 U F2 D2 L B' L'
4 F' D F' L' D L' F2 L' F
5 L' D' F2 L' U L2 U L' U'
6 R' U2 B' L U2 L F'
7 L2 F' L2 U F' U2
8 B2 R2 F' L U' F2 U' L F U2
9 R2 D F2 U' F' L F2 L' U'
10 F R' D' F' U L' U2
11 L' F2 D2 L F L2 U'
12 F U B2 U' L2 U F' U' L'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 28, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Round 130 (@cubeshepherd you wrote 129)
> Sub 3.8
> Ao12- 4.8689 0/3 This was awful, because I was listenting to this- Only watch if your a homeschooled https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...6C2FF10F817C659487DC6C2FF10F817C659&FORM=VIRE
> 1. 3.746
> ...


Thank you very much for pointing that out. I should have paid better attention to that, but it is now fixed.


----------



## ExultantCarn (Mar 29, 2018)

Round 130
Sub 3
avg of 12: 3.08
Time List:
1. 2.79 F' U2 L F' U F' L U' F 
2. 2.91 B' R' F L F' U F' L2 U2 
3. 2.31 B2 U F2 D2 L B' L' 
4. (5.10+) F' D F' L' D L' F2 L' F 
5. 3.87+ L' D' F2 L' U L2 U L' U' 
6. 2.45 R' U2 B' L U2 L F' 
7. 4.33+ L2 F' L2 U F' U2 
8. 3.20 B2 R2 F' L U' F2 U' L F U2 
9. (1.43) R2 D F2 U' F' L F2 L' U' 
10. 2.87 F R' D' F' U L' U2 
11. 2.91 L' F2 D2 L F L2 U' 
12. 3.12 F U B2 U' L2 U F' U' L'
So many +2s


----------



## muchacho (Apr 4, 2018)

*Round 130 Results*
Reprobate - sub-10 - 11.99
cubeshepherd - sub-3.3 - 3.11 [3/3] Conngrats! 
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 4.8689
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 3.08

* Round 131 Scrambles*
1 R2 U2 R D F U' L2 F2 U' L'
2 U F' U' R' F U' L U2 L U'
3 R' B' D2 F' L D F2 L2 U
4 B' L U' L2 D F2 U' L U'
5 F2 L D L2 B' U2 L' U'
6 F' R2 B R' D B U2 F U
7 F2 R2 F U2 F' U R' U L2 U2
8 D' B2 U' F' D2 L F L2 U2
9 D' B2 U2 B' U2 F U2 R' U'
10 R2 D' L B' L2 U L' F2 L
11 R2 U' F U2 F' U F2 L2
12 B' R B' L B' L U2 L' F


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 4, 2018)

Round 131
Sub 2.8
avg of 12: 2.66 1/3 Pretty easy scrambles for this week.

Time List:
1. 1.93 
2. 2.16 
3. 1.98 
4. (3.73) 
5. 2.30
6. 2.65 
7. 2.27 
8. 3.58 
9. (1.15) 
10. 3.55 
11. 3.34 
12. 2.83


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 4, 2018)

Round 131
Sub3.8
Ao12- 4.374 Should have been way better.
1. (3.306)
2. 5.70
3. 3.96
4. 5.06
5. 4.19
6. 4.09
7. 3.49
8. 3.66
9. 5.65
10. 3.93
11. 4.01
12. (8.836)


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 6, 2018)

Round 131
Sub-10

1. 9.05
2. 9.33
3. 9.44
4. 11.60
5. 8.75
6. 11.78
7. 12.24
8. (12.95)
9. 10.68
10. 8.91
11. 11.35
12. (5.82)

= 10.31

Not quite


----------



## Parker Z (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 131
Sub 4.1
Average of Twelve: 4.104 So close!

1. (3.229)
2. (8.908+)
3. 3.339
4. 3.817
5. 4.367
6. 5.232
7. 3.284
8. 4.154
9. 4.036
10. 4.478
11. 3.857
12. 4.480


----------



## muchacho (Apr 10, 2018)

*Round 131 Results*
cubeshepherd - sub-2.8 - 2.66 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 4.374
Reprobate - sub-10 - 10.31
Parker Z - sub-4.1 - 4.104

* Round 132 Scrambles*
1 D F' L U' L U B L2 F2
2 R' D F2 U F' U F L2 U2
3 B2 U F' R D' L F' U2 F U'
4 R' F L D L2 F2 L' F2 L2
5 F' U' R2 F R'
6 U2 F' L' B2 L2 F' U' F2 L' U'
7 L2 F' R U F D2 F L' F
8 F2 R' U L B' U F2 U F U'
9 R2 F' U2 F' L U2 L' U' L2
10 R F L D2 F2 L' F U2 F
11 L2 D L' F2 U' F' U2 F
12 L' B' L' D B2 U F' L2 U2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 10, 2018)

Round 132
Sub 2.8
avg of 12: 2.57 2/3

Time List:
1. 2.13
2. 3.22
3. 2.72 
4. 2.06 
5. (0.66) I liked this scramble
6. 1.86 
7. 2.75 
8. 3.16 
9. 2.23 
10. 2.87
11. (4.27)
12. 2.74


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 10, 2018)

R132
Sub 3.8
Ao12- 3.7518 1/3
1. (2.567)
2. 3.555
3. 3.795
4. 4.26
5. 3.828 @cubeshepherd what did you do?
6. (8.198) messed up CLL bad.
7. 3.005
8. 4.028
9. 2.702
10. 4.186
11. 3.949
12. 4.21


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 11, 2018)

Round 132
Sub-10
avg = 9.92 (1/3)

1. 7.73
2. 12.64
3. 6.54
4. (5.70)
5. 11.37
6. 10.16
7. 9.57
8. 10.26
9. 9.87
10. 9.46
11. 11.58
12. (19.45)


----------



## Parker Z (Apr 11, 2018)

Round 132
Sub 4.1
Average of Twelve: 3.475 2/3 Very good scrambles 

1. 3.55
2. 3.802
3. 3.931
4. 4.027
5. (0.96) My first sub-1!
6. (4.667)
7. 3.947
8. 2.744
9. 2.505
10. 3.773
11. 2.96
12. 3.508


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 11, 2018)

Parker Z said:


> 5. (0.96) My first sub-1!


Great job on getting your first sub 1 solve. It must feel great to have that, Right?


----------



## Parker Z (Apr 11, 2018)

> cubeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Great job on getting your first sub 1 solve. It must feel great to have that, Right?



Absolutely! Also, nice job on your 0.66 second solve. That is incredible!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 11, 2018)

Parker Z said:


> Absolutely! Also, nice job on your 0.66 second solve. That is incredible!


Thank you very much.


----------



## muchacho (Apr 18, 2018)

*Round 132 Results*
cubeshepherd - sub-2.8 - 2.57 [2/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 3.7518 [1/3]
Reprobate - sub-10 - 9.92 [1/3]
Parker Z - sub-4.1 - 3.475 [1/3]

*Round 133 Scrambles*
1 U B R B2 U' L F2 L' U L2
2 R2 U' B' L2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U2
3 F' R' U R' F D' L U' L2
4 U' F2 R' B' L' F L' U F2 U2
5 D R2 U2 F2 U' R' B L
6 U' F' L2 F' U L2 F' U
7 D' L' B2 R F2 L U F2 U'
8 L' F2 U2 B D' L' U2
9 B U L' B U F' U F' L
10 D B' L B' R' U' F2 L2 U'
11 B2 D' R D2 L F L' U L
12 R' D' L2 D2 F U' F U2


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 18, 2018)

Round 133
Sub-10
Avg = 11.26

1. 10.08
2. 11.21
3. 11.55
4. 10.79
5. 13.11
6. 10.15
7. 7.76
8. 19.51
9. 8.98
10. 9.45
11. (DNF)
12. (7.72)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 18, 2018)

R133
Sub 3.8
Ao12- 3.5885  2/3
1. 3.681
2. 4.114
3. 2.947
4. 3.000
5. 3.84
6. 4.547 (I picked up without making a move because timer didn't start, hopefully its not a DNF)
7. (2.781)
8. (6.515)
9. 2.858
10. 3.322
11. 3.761
12. 3.815


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 19, 2018)

Round 133
Sub 2.8
avg of 12: 2.84 Well that was bad.

Time List:
1. 3.21
2. 2.52
3. 2.88 
4. 3.25 
5. 2.54 
6. 3.44 
7. (1.90) 
8. 2.98 
9. 2.50 
10. 2.18 
11. (3.98)
12. 2.89


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 19, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 133
> Sub 2.8
> avg of 12: 2.84 Well that was bad.
> 
> ...


Unlucky. Almost had the 3/3. Good luck next time.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 19, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Unlucky. Almost had the 3/3. Good luck next time.


Thanks! If it was not for the 3 counting 3 solves, I think that it would have been sub 2.8. But like you said, next time hopefully.

Congrats on yours though. It is great to see your improvement, and I am sure that you will graduate next week .


----------



## ExultantCarn (Apr 22, 2018)

Round 133
Chuwen M
Sub 3
CLL and EG1

avg of 12: 2.60

Time List:
1. 3.51 U B R B2 U' L F2 L' U L2 
2. (4.27) R2 U' B' L2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 
3. 2.82 F' R' U R' F D' L U' L2 
4. 2.61 U' F2 R' B' L' F L' U F2 U2 
5. 2.18 D R2 U2 F2 U' R' B L 
6. (2.02) U' F' L2 F' U L2 F' U 
7. 2.15 D' L' B2 R F2 L U F2 U' 
8. 2.21 L' F2 U2 B D' L' U2 
9. 3.05 B U L' B U F' U F' L 
10. 2.18 D B' L B' R' U' F2 L2 U' 
11. 2.15 B2 D' R D2 L F L' U L 
12. 3.18 R' D' L2 D2 F U' F U2


----------



## Parker Z (Apr 22, 2018)

Round 133
Sub 4.1
Average of Twelve: 4.442 That was awful.

Time List:
(10.187)
7.204
4.822
4.242
5.428
3.11
4.774
3.978
(2.622)
3.962
3.172
3.728


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 24, 2018)

Round 133
Sub 3.5 (Goal as I learn full CLL)
LBL + Some CLL (Sune + Pi + H)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-24
avg of 12: 4.46

Time List:
5.12, 4.01, 4.89, 3.55, 4.59, 3.68, 3.08, 6.28, (2.51), 4.28, 5.11, (9.01)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 24, 2018)

LeeryLangers said:


> Round 133
> Sub 3.5 (Goal as I learn full CLL)
> LBL + Some CLL (Sune + Pi + H)
> 
> ...


Good luck finishing CLL. PM if you need help with an alg.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 24, 2018)

Round 133
Cube: Yj something
Method: LBL
Sub 6
DNF
8.593+
5.682
5.864
6.782
6.076
6.645
DNF
Too lazy to do the rest... two DNFs...


----------



## muchacho (Apr 24, 2018)

*Round 133 Results*
Reprobate - sub-10 - 11.26
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 3.5885 [2/3]
cubeshepherd - sub-2.8 - 2.84
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 2.60 [1/3]
Parker Z - sub-3.5 - 4.46
tnk351 - sub-6 - DNF

*Round 134 Scrambles*
1 D2 R B' R2 F2 U2 F' U' L2
2 B2 R' D2 R' U' L2 B L' U
3 B R F2 D F' R2 U2 L' U
4 B U B2 L F' R2
5 U' L F D2 L' U L2 F2 U
6 R2 U' F' U2 B U2 L' F' U2
7 U' R F' R2 U F U2 F' U'
8 U' B2 D R2 F' R' F' L U2
9 L U F D' R2 F L U' F
10 U' F' L2 U R F' U2 F L'
11 B2 R' F2 L' F U' F U' L'
12 F2 D2 F' U' L F' L' U


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 24, 2018)

R134
Sub 3.8
MF2S
CLL + Learning EG-1 with @cubeshepherd 
Ao12- 3.3775 3/3 Really happy I got this, I was nervous that I didn't mess up. Sub 3 next.
1. 3.817
2. 3.831
3. (5.081) (EG-1 case)
4. 3.416
5. 3.39
6. 2.742
7. 3.404
8. 2.785
9. 4.146
10. (2.54)
11. 3.163
12. 3.081


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 24, 2018)

Round 134
Sub 2.8
avg of 12: 2.59 1/3 Pretty good.

Time List:
1. 2.72
2. 2.77
3. 2.56
4. 2.26 
5. 2.87 
6. (3.20) 
7. 2.65 
8. 2.45 
9. 2.31 
10. (1.89) 
11. 2.57 
12. 2.72


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 25, 2018)

Round 134
Sub 3.5
LBL + Pi/H/Sune/U CLL

avg of 12: 4.69

Time List:
5.60, 4.32, 5.21, 4.85, 4.36, 3.99, 4.59, (6.31), 4.59, (2.19), 5.80, 3.58

Some bad recognition for some CLL's I knew. Oh well.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 25, 2018)

Round 134
Method: LBL
Cube: yj something
Sub 6 (pls dont give me another dnf)
6.678
8.858+
(DNF) (oh nooooo)
6.705
5.907
6.714
8.205
4.641
7.216
(4.159)
7.781
6.135
ao5: 6.884
I spent most of my time doing J perm. How do I fix?


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 25, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> I spent most of my time doing J perm. How do I fix?


Just drill the alg for a while until you have it sub 2/1.5/1.2/1 or whatever you feel like getting it down to. My 2x2 J perms are consistently 0.9x


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 25, 2018)

LeeryLangers said:


> Just drill the alg for a while until you have it sub 2/1.5/1.2/1 or whatever you feel like getting it down to. My 2x2 J perms are consistently 0.9x


 The reason why I constantly get DNFs is because that my cube can't support my "fast" J perm. And buying another 2x2 isn't a good idea either. I'm not allowed to.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 25, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> The reason why I constantly get DNFs is because that my cube can't support my "fast" J perm. And buying another 2x2 isn't a good idea either. I'm not allowed to.


Well, in my opinion (though I'm not fast whatsoever) is that you're gonna need good hardware to get faster at 2x2. Turning quickly is a must.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Apr 28, 2018)

*Round 134
Method: LBL/Ortega/Varasano
Cube: 2x2 Dayan Zhanchi
Race to Sub 10
1. 7.69
2. 9.41
3. (10.12)
4. 6.75
5. 6.06
6. 7.90
7. 4.86
8. (3.29)
9. 3.52
10. 5.32
11. 4.42
12. 5.40
Ao12: 6.13
Sub10 Goal = Finished!! *
hot dang these times are good
anyway, i feel as if these times are more suitable for 3x3. d moves, l moves, and b moves are often not allowed for 2x2 scrambles.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Apr 28, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> The reason why I constantly get DNFs is because that my cube can't support my "fast" J perm. And buying another 2x2 isn't a good idea either. I'm not allowed to.


have you tried switching to t perm? im more comfortable with them


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> have you tried switching to t perm? im more comfortable with them


OK, I'll try that.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Apr 29, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> OK, I'll try that.


also, when you get the chance, buy a good cube

(my recommendation would be a dayan zhanchi and break it in with a few hundred solves(or less) but thats jus' my humble opinion)


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> also, when you get the chance, buy a good cube
> 
> (my recommendation would be a dayan zhanchi and break it in with a few hundred solves(or less) but thats jus' my humble opinion)


 OK, I will buy that (if it's available).


----------



## LightFlame_ (Apr 29, 2018)

thecubicle.us is usually where i buy cubes but you can buy the 2x2 really anywhere


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 29, 2018)

The new plastic Dayan cubes aren't good. Only old plastic, and those are quite pricy. These days most people say there are much better 2x2's. I use a MF2S. Its a great budget cube. Any Pro Shop/Cubicle Labs/Cosmic/Supernova 2x2 should be quite fine. But if you want to keep all your body parts, I like the MF2S and the Wuxia/Wuxia M is considered a very fine 2x2.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Apr 29, 2018)

I dont know if my zhanchi is old plastic or new plastic but it works just fine


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

My local internet cube store doesn't have that much cubes. But I will try to find a good one. Note: I'm not allowed to use internet stores from other countries.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 29, 2018)

I use a Fangshi Xinghen, but other solid 2x2s include the Wuxia, Chuwen, Gan249, and Weipo.



LightFlame_ said:


> have you tried switching to t perm? im more comfortable with them



I, personally, can not do a T perm on a 2x2. I’ve really tried. I also can’t do the <RUF> J perm, I opt for the <RUL> one instead. Come to think of it, my Y perm isn’t exactly lock-up free either


----------



## RedTopCuber (Apr 30, 2018)

Round 134
Method: LBL/Ortega/CLL
Cube: QiYi WuXia M
Sub 5

avg of 12: 4.08

Time List:
1. 3.46 
2. 3.63 
3. 3.64 
4. 4.74 
5. 4.83 
6. 3.25 
7. 4.20 
8. 5.03 
9. 3.44 
10. (3.25) 
11. (5.34) 
12. 4.62


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 30, 2018)

LeeryLangers said:


> I also can’t do the <RUF> J perm, I opt for the <RUL> one instead.


 I learned that RUL algorithm when I started cubing.


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 1, 2018)

i just do ruf j perm with my left hand



tnk351 said:


> My local internet cube store doesn't have that much cubes.


what store is it

(note: you dont have to tell me.)


----------



## tnk351 (May 1, 2018)

*not telling*


----------



## muchacho (May 3, 2018)

*Round 134 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-3.8 - 3.3775 [3/3]
cubeshepherd - sub-2.8 - 2.59 [1/3]
LeeryLangers - sub-3.5 - 4.69
tnk351 - sub-6 - 6.884
LightFlame_ - sub-10 - 6.13
tigermaxi - sub-5 - 4.08 [1/3]

Congrats @Duncan Bannon 

*Round 135 Scrambles*
1 B' L F' U L' D2 F U
2 R B2 R2 D B' U' L U2
3 U2 R' B' L2 F L' U2 L'
4 U' L U' L U' L2 F2 U' L U2
5 U' R U' L F2 U' L' U2 F
6 D' R U' F' U F' L F2
7 B' D B' L2 F' R F2 L' U
8 F' D2 B L' U2 L2 D' L'
9 L' F2 U F' R U2 F' L F'
10 D' F R' F L U2 F2 L U2
11 R D2 L' B L' B U' L' U2
12 U F R2 F' L B2 L2 U2 F'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 3, 2018)

R135
Sub 3
Ao12- 3.97  0/3
1. 3.62
2. (7.733)
3. 2.749
4. 3.438
5. 3.554
6. 3.805
7. 4.578
8. 4.079
9. 3.784
10. (2.332)
11. 4.415
12. 5.956+


----------



## MCuber (May 3, 2018)

Round 135
Sub-4 (Varasano/Ortega)
Ao12: 4.768

1. 7.275
2. 3.985
3. 3.670
4. 3.741
5. 6.171+
6. 4.604
7. 5.675
8. 5.656
9. 3.837
10. 3.306
11. 6.528
12. 3.816


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 4, 2018)

Round 135
Sub 2.8
avg of 12: 2.34 2/3 Solves 6-10 was a Ao5 1.94

Time List:
1. 2.34 
2. (3.15) 
3. 2.35 
4. 2.70 
5. 2.61 
6. 2.25 
7. 1.82 
8. 1.75 
9. 2.53 
10. (1.19) 
11. 2.82 
12. 2.26


----------



## Reprobate (May 4, 2018)

Round 135
sub-10
avg = 10.86

1. 10.62
2. 9.77
3. 10.78
4. 11.39
5. 15.94
6. 5.55
7. (DNF)
8. 12.55
9. 8.83
10. 4.44
11. 14.68
12. 8.48


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 5, 2018)

*Round 135
Race to Sub 6*
Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-4
avg of 12: 6.62

Time List:
1. 6.50 B' L F' U L' D2 F U 
2. 8.13 R B2 R2 D B' U' L U2 
3. 7.43 U2 R' B' L2 F L' U2 L' 
4. (8.95) U' L U' L U' L2 F2 U' L U2 
5. 6.94 U' R U' L F2 U' L' U2 F 
6. (4.94) D' R U' F' U F' L F2 
7. 8.18 B' D B' L2 F' R F2 L' U 
8. 5.90 F' D2 B L' U2 L2 D' L' 
9. 5.71 L' F2 U F' R U2 F' L F' 
10. 5.53 D' F R' F L U2 F2 L U2 
11. 6.66 R D2 L' B L' B U' L' U2 
12. 5.20 U F R2 F' L B2 L2 U2 F

aargh. bad times.
once again i complain about the scrambles. B's, L's, and D's aren't allowed most of the time.


----------



## tnk351 (May 5, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> aargh. bad times.
> once again i complain about the scrambles. B's, L's, and D's aren't allowed most of the time.


It works just like wide turns on 3x3.
2x2 scramble without B,L, and D turns has fixed corner.


----------



## muchacho (May 5, 2018)

ok, if you fell that's important I'll try to get you not illegal scrambles next time.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 5, 2018)

muchacho said:


> ok, if you fell that's important I'll try to get you not illegal scrambles next time.


To be honest the scrambles that you have been using are just fine (I think at least) and I am sure that everyone that has been competing in this thread for a while now would agree, but that decision is up to you. I do not mind how or what you do, but I will tell you that for such a minor thing, the scrambles that you have are just fine, and it scrambles the cube just like any other scrambles that you can find anywhere.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 5, 2018)

muchacho said:


> ok, if you fell that's important I'll try to get you not illegal scrambles next time.


Sure it may make them .1 faster, but IMO not enough to complain about. I appreciate the fact you update this weekly, so I don't care


----------



## ExultantCarn (May 6, 2018)

Round 135
Wuxia M
CLL+EG-1
Sub 3
avg of 12: 2.95

Time List:
1. 3.00 B' L F' U L' D2 F U 
2. 3.78 R B2 R2 D B' U' L U2 
3. 2.58 U2 R' B' L2 F L' U2 L' 
4. (4.75+) U' L U' L U' L2 F2 U' L U2 
5. 2.51 U' R U' L F2 U' L' U2 F 
6. 2.40 D' R U' F' U F' L F2 
7. 3.89 B' D B' L2 F' R F2 L' U 
8. (1.80) F' D2 B L' U2 L2 D' L' 
9. 2.79 L' F2 U F' R U2 F' L F' 
10. 2.33 D' F R' F L U2 F2 L U2 
11. 3.44 R D2 L' B L' B U' L' U2 
12. 2.75 U F R2 F' L B2 L2 U2 F'
that was pretty bad actually


----------



## tnk351 (May 7, 2018)

I won't join this time because I'm too lazy


----------



## muchacho (May 8, 2018)

*Round 135 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 3.97
MCuber - sub-4 - 4.768
cubeshepherd - sub-2.8 - 2.34 [2/3]
Reprobate - sub-10 - 10.86
LightFlame_ - sub-6 - 6.62
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 2.95 [2/3]

*Round 136 Scrambles*
U2 R' F U R U2 R' F U2 F U'
R' F R U F' R' U' R' U R' U'
U R' F U R2 F' U' R2 F U' R2
U' R U' F U2 R U2 R U' R F'
U R' F' R2 F U2 F R U' R U2
U R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 F' U' R2
U2 R' U F2 R U2 R' F U F R2
U R U2 R2 U2 F' R U2 R2 U' R2
R' U' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R'
R' F' U2 F U R' F' R U' R' F
U' R U' F' R' F' R2 U' F2 U2 R
U' F' U R U2 R U' R2 F U R


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 8, 2018)

R136
Sub 3
Ao12- 3.65 0/3 The 2 counting 4's and one 5 killed this, other than that, not bad.
1. 2.804
2. 4.389
3. 2.939
4. 3.868
5. 2.901
6. 5.22
7. 3.396
8. (5.967)
9. (2.625)
10. 4.234
11. 3.348
12. 3.371


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 8, 2018)

Round 136
Sub 2.8
avg of 12: 2.54 3/3 Okay

Time List:
1. 2.74 
2. 2.15 
3. 2.86
4. 2.11 
5. 2.32 
6. 2.30 
7. (3.11)
8. 2.45 
9. 2.96 
10. (1.62) 
11. 2.85
12. 2.66


----------



## Reprobate (May 8, 2018)

Round 136
sub-10
avg = 9.27

1. 7.12
2. 10.22
3. 10.51
4. 9.43
5. (6.60)
6. (11.07)
7. 9.42
8. 9.78
9. 10.00
10. 10.57
11. 6.90
12. 8.72


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 9, 2018)

*Round Won Tree Sicks
Race to Sub 7*

*avg of 12: 6.73
*
1. 6.43 U2 R' F U R U2 R' F U2 F U' 
2. 6.96 R' F R U F' R' U' R' U R' U' 
3. 6.37 U R' F U R2 F' U' R2 F U' R2 
4. 8.16 U' R U' F U2 R U2 R U' R F' 
5. 7.39 U R' F' R2 F U2 F R U' R U2 
6. 6.35 U R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 F' U' R2 
7. 6.90 U2 R' U F2 R U2 R' F U F R2 
8. (9.10) U R U2 R2 U2 F' R U2 R2 U' R2 
9. (3.88) R' U' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' 
10. 7.58 R' F' U2 F U R' F' R U' R' F 
11. 5.84 U' R U' F' R' F' R2 U' F2 U2 R 
12. 5.30 U' F' U R U2 R U' R2 F U R

yay gud taims (finally) thanks for legal scrambles, apologies if i was a pain
nah jk no regrets


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 9, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> yay gud taims (finally) thanks for legal scrambles, apologies if i was a pain
> nah jk no regrets


I am sure that your times did not change because of the different scrambles, because everyone else was just as consistent as they where with these scrambles as with the previous scrambles. And looking at your average from last week it was better then this week, so either these scrambles where worse for you, or you had a bad week.

Lastly, (and this is just for anything in the future) if you are going to apologize and then say "nah jk no regrets" right after that, then do not even say the apology to begin with, if you do not even mean it, but rather (a) Say nothing at all, or (b) Mean what you say and do apologize that you might have been a bit if a pain. 
I am not saying that you were a pain, (that is up to @muchacho to say if you were at all), but it is just something that I would recommend that you think about for the future and for any circumstance where you might have bothered/annoyed a few people just to get what you wanted, where in the end it was just fine as it was. Thanks


----------



## Kumato (May 11, 2018)

Round 136
Race to sub 7
1. (3.70)
2. 6.69
3. 5.80
4. 7.00
5. 4.98
6. 7.19
7. 7.41
8. 7.02
9. 5.12
10. 7.09
11. 6.68
12. (7.720)
Ao=6.498 (.5)


----------



## tnk351 (May 14, 2018)

136
Yj
Lbl
Sub 6
1_7.901+
2_(12.191+) (hardest scramble i ever seen)
3_7.467 ( i hate y perm on 2x2)
4_6.509+ (accidentally hit stackmat)
5_(3.345)
6_5.886
7_7.132
8_4.845
9_5.842
10_6.080
11_9.218
12_5.965+
Ao12:6.685
Someone send me a better 2x2 pls


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 14, 2018)

Round 135
Race to Sub 5

avg of 12: 5.19

Time List:
1. 5.37 B' L F' U L' D2 F U 
2. 5.06 R B2 R2 D B' U' L U2 
3. 3.85 U2 R' B' L2 F L' U2 L' 
4. 5.05 U' L U' L U' L2 F2 U' L U2 
5. (8.46) U' R U' L F2 U' L' U2 F 
6. 5.17 D' R U' F' U F' L F2 
7. 4.91 B' D B' L2 F' R F2 L' U 
8. 6.24 F' D2 B L' U2 L2 D' L' 
9. 4.21 L' F2 U F' R U2 F' L F' 
10. (3.30) D' F R' F L U2 F2 L U2 
11. 8.26 R D2 L' B L' B U' L' U2 
12. 3.76 U F R2 F' L B2 L2 U2 F'

B. A. D.* Average

*
Big
Awful
Despicable


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 16, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Round 135
> Race to Sub 5
> 
> avg of 12: 5.19
> ...


Welcome to this thread @tigermaxi, it is great to have you. Out of curiosity, what cube do you use for 2x2?


----------



## muchacho (May 16, 2018)

*Round 136 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 3.65
cubeshepherd - sub-2.8 - 2.54 [3/3] Congrats! 
Reprobate - sub-10 - 9.27 [1/3]
LightFlame_ - sub-7 - 6.73 [1/3]
Kumato - sub-7 - 6.498 [1/3]
tnk351 - sub-6 - 6.685
tigermaxi - sub-5 - 5.19

*Round 137 Scrambles*
1 D' L U2 L' B U' F L2 U'
2 U' R' D2 L' B L F U2 L'
3 D2 F' U L B L2 U2
4 B2 D F' D L' D L U L'
5 D' R U R B2 U' F2 U F' U'
6 R2 F2 L D B' L F' L U2
7 L' D2 R2 F2 L' U' L' U L'
8 R' U L2 B' L' F' U2 F' U'
9 U' R2 U' B' D F U F'
10 U' F' U' B R' F2 L' U
11 L' U B' L2 B2 U L' F' L
12 F' U2 F' L' F2 U F2 L' F' U2


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 16, 2018)

Round 137
Sub 2.5
avg of 12: 2.45 1/3 Pretty consistent.

Time List:
1. 2.44 
2. 2.92 
3. 2.16 
4. (1.86)
5. 2.49 
6. 2.37 
7. 2.24 
8. 2.63 
9. 2.35 
10. 2.30
11. (3.10)
12. 2.64


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 16, 2018)

R137
Sub 3
Ao12- 3.39 0/3 I was warming up before this, and got a 1.361 
1. 3.323
2. 3.194
3. 3.72
4. 2.928
5. 3.112
6. 3.347
7. 4.398
8. 3.227
9. 2.454
10. 3.050
11. 5.494
12. 3.612


----------



## muchacho (May 16, 2018)

Damn, sorry, I think I forgot to use good scrambles. Next week, I promise.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 16, 2018)

Ill redo mine if you'd like. I don't care either way.


----------



## muchacho (May 16, 2018)

Thanks, but it's probably better not to do that.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 16, 2018)

muchacho said:


> Damn, sorry, I think I forgot to use good scrambles. Next week, I promise.


No worries at all. And like @Duncan Bannon said, if you want to post new scrambles that is just fine by me, but whatever you think best is also just fine. If you do decide to change it, then I would before anyone else competes this week. Thank you though for the new scrambles and for keeping this thread going.


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 18, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Welcome to this thread @tigermaxi, it is great to have you. Out of curiosity, what cube do you use for 2x2?


the qiyi wuxia


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 18, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Round 135
> Race to Sub 5
> 
> avg of 12: 5.19
> ...


meant to type round 136


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 18, 2018)

Round 137
Race to sub 5

avg of 12: 5.56

Time List:
1. 4.08 D' L U2 L' B U' F L2 U' 
2. 6.67 U' R' D2 L' B L F U2 L' 
3. 4.28 D2 F' U L B L2 U2 
4. (7.95) B2 D F' D L' D L U L' 
5. 6.04 D' R U R B2 U' F2 U F' U' 
6. 5.92 R2 F2 L D B' L F' L U2 
7. 4.79 L' D2 R2 F2 L' U' L' U L' 
8. (3.91) R' U L2 B' L' F' U2 F' U' 
9. 5.51 U' R2 U' B' D F U F' 
10. 5.92 U' F' U' B R' F2 L' U 
11. 5.80 L' U B' L2 B2 U L' F' L 
12. 6.54 F' U2 F' L' F2 U F2 L' F' U2

I suck when I try to do well


----------



## epride17 (May 20, 2018)

Round 137 
Race to sub 6
AVG of 12 5.95
3.99, 8.54, 5.87, 5.66, 7.03, 5.37, 8.20, 3.82, 5.48, 5.61, 4.32, 7.97


----------



## Reprobate (May 20, 2018)

Round 137
sub-10
avg = 9.21

1. 9.55
2. 9.39
3. 9.99
4. (12.49)
5. 8.44
6. 9.86
7. 9.70
8. 8.58
9. 8.98
10. (6.79)
11. 9.29
12. 8.31


----------



## muchacho (May 22, 2018)

*Round 137 Results*
cubeshepherd - sub-2.5 - 2.45 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 3.39
tigermaxi - sub-5 - 5.56
epride17 - sub-6 - 5.95 [1/3]
Reprobate - sub-10 - 9.21 [2/3]

*Round 138 Scrambles*
1 U2 R' F U2 F R U2 R F' R2 F
2 U2 R' F' R U R' F U F R U'
3 R F' R2 U' R U' R' U' F2 R2 F'
4 R' U' R U' F U F U' F U' R
5 R' F' U' R' U2 F U2 R U2 R F'
6 R' F R F' U2 R' U R' U' F U2
7 U F R U2 R U' R2 U2 F R2 U2
8 U2 R' U2 F' U' F' R2 U R U' R2
9 R F' U2 F' U' R2 U F' R U2 R'
10 U2 R' F R' U' F U F R U R
11 U F' R' U R U' R2 F R2 U2 R
12 R U' R2 U' F' U' F R U R U'


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

Round 137
Sub 2.5
avg of 12: 2.36 2/3 Not a great start but it got better near the end.

Time List:
1. 2.42 U2 R' F U2 F R U2 R F' R2 F
2. 2.03 U2 R' F' R U R' F U F R U'
3. 2.75 R F' R2 U' R U' R' U' F2 R2 F'
4. (3.32) R' U' R U' F U F U' F U' R
5. 2.42 R' F' U' R' U2 F U2 R U2 R F'
6. 2.54 R' F R F' U2 R' U R' U' F U2
7. 2.20 U F R U2 R U' R2 U2 F R2 U2
8. 2.17 U2 R' U2 F' U' F' R2 U R U' R2
9. 2.74 R F' U2 F' U' R2 U F' R U2 R'
10. 1.92 U2 R' F R' U' F U F R U R
11. 2.38 U F' R' U R U' R2 F R2 U2 R
12. (1.34) R U' R2 U' F' U' F R U R U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 22, 2018)

R138
Sub 3
Ao12- 3.51 0/3
1. 3.105
2. 3.443
3. 4.641+
4. 3.069
5. 3.473
6. 2.874
7. 5.323
8. (2.661)
9. 2.863
10. 3.422
11.( 6.089+)
12. 2.929


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 25, 2018)

round 138 
sub 5
avg of 12: 5.01

Time List:
1. 3.92 
2. 3.62 
3. 5.42 
4. (2.89) 
5. 5.88 
6. 6.14 
7. 6.77 
8. 4.60 
9. 4.88 
10. 4.29 
11. 4.55 
12. (7.10) 
WHY 0.02 seconds faster and it would be sub 5 ARGGGGG


----------



## Reprobate (May 26, 2018)

Round 138
Sub-10
avg = 8.63 (3/3)

1. 9.85
2. 10.28
3. 8.13
4. 11.17
5. 6.17
6. 7.70
7. 9.84
8. (17.08)
9. 7.49
10. 6.50
11. 9.12
12. (3.46)


----------



## muchacho (May 30, 2018)

*Round 138 Results*
cubeshepherd - sub-2.5 - 2.36 [2/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 3.51
tigermaxi - sub-5 - 5.01
Reprobate - sub-10 - 8.63 [3/3] Congrats! 

*Round 139 Scrambles*
1. R' U2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 R U' R' F
2. R' U' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' F R2 U'
3. R' F U' F U2 R U' R' U' F' R
4. R2 F U' F R2 F' R' U2 R U' R'
5. U2 R' F U2 R U' R U2 F' R2 U'
6. F U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 U' R2 U R'
7. U2 R U' F' R2 F' R U' R U2 F
8. U R' U2 F U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U'
9. U R U' R2 F R F U' F R' F'
10. F U2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R
11. F U' R U' R' F R2 U' R2 F' R2
12. R' U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 F R U' R


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 30, 2018)

R139
Sub 3
AO12- 3.34 0/3
1. 3.19
2. 3.082
3. (2.253)
4. 2.423
5. 3.138
6. 2.924
7. 4.005
8. 3.859
9. 3.297
10. 3.12
11. (6.448+)
12. 4.421


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 30, 2018)

Round 138
Road to officially sub 5
avg of 12: 4.81 1/3

Time List:
1. 4.76 
2. 5.62 
3. 4.70 
4. 4.03 
5. 4.24 
6. 5.20 
7. (2.53) 
8. 5.94 
9. 4.95 
10. 4.14 
11. (7.52) 
12. 4.48 

So after a pretty bad weekend of official times, I decided to really try and practice at home how I do and feel at official competitions and in public (meaning listening to various things that were distracting to me, getting nervous, thinking about the times and solves etc.)
I am going to be doing this for a while or until I can start getting the same times that I was getting when I was relaxed at home. This might take a while to get there, but because I now really see that I need to work on this and I really want to get better official times, I do not mind practicing this way. Also, big thanks to @CuberStache for the idea of practicing this way, I would not have really thought about it, if he had not mentioned the idea, so thanks.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 1, 2018)

Round 139
sub 5
avg of 12: 4.57

Time List:
1. 6.29 
2. (2.79) 
3. 4.57 
4. 5.68 
5. 3.32 
6. (10.90) 
7. 4.18 
8. 4.93 
9. 3.54 
10. 4.18 
11. 4.99 
12. 3.99 
I got my sub 5


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 1, 2018)

Round 139
Sub-8
avg = 8.80

1. 9.81
2. (7.40)
3. 7.55
4. 11.44
5. 8.74
6. 8.69
7. 9.64
8. 8.49
9. 7.72
10. 8.21
11. (13.24)
12. 7.66


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jun 1, 2018)

Round 139
Sub 3

avg of 12: 2.66
Time List:
1. 3.28 R' U2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 R U' R' F 
2. 2.46 R' U' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' F R2 U' 
3. (1.57) R' F U' F U2 R U' R' U' F' R 
4. 2.84 R2 F U' F R2 F' R' U2 R U' R' 
5. 1.93 U2 R' F U2 R U' R U2 F' R2 U' 
6. (5.51) F U2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 U' R2 U R' 
7. 2.18 U2 R U' F' R2 F' R U' R U2 F 
8. 2.32 U R' U2 F U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U' 
9. 2.02 U R U' R2 F R F U' F R' F' 
10. 2.97 F U2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R 
11. 3.65 F U' R U' R' F R2 U' R2 F' R2 
12. 2.90 R' U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 F R U' R


----------



## MCuber (Jun 3, 2018)

Round 139
Sub-4
Ao12: 4.748

1. 3.841
2. 7.995+
3. 5.744
4. 3.901
5. 4.077
6. 3.735
7. 4.364
8. 5.640
9. 4.613
10. 6.566
11. 4.873
12. 4.436


----------



## muchacho (Jun 6, 2018)

*Round 139 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 3.34
cubeshepherd - sub-5 - 4.81 [1/3]
tigermaxi - sub-5 - 4.57 [1/3]
Reprobate - sub-8 - 8.80
ExultantCarn - sub-3 - 2.66 [3/3] Congrats! 
MCuber - sub-4 - 4.748

*Round 140 Scrambles*
R2 U' F R U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2
R' U2 F R U' R' U2 R F' U2 F
R2 U2 F U' F2 R U2 R U' R2 U'
R' U2 F U F U2 R U' F U' R
U' R F' R2 U2 F U2 F2 R U' R
U2 R U' F2 R U' R' F U' F R
U2 R2 U R' U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U
U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R U'
R F' R' U R U' R' U F R2 U2
U' R F' R2 U R' U2 R2 F' U' R'
U' R U2 F' U' F' R' U' R' U2 F2
R' U' F U' R U' R F' U2 R U'


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 6, 2018)

round 140
sub 5
avg of 12: 5.10

Time List:
1. 4.10 R2 U' F R U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 
2. 3.97 R' U2 F R U' R' U2 R F' U2 F 
3. 9.69 R2 U2 F U' F2 R U2 R U' R2 U' 
4. 3.34 R' U2 F U F U2 R U' F U' R 
5. 6.52 U' R F' R2 U2 F U2 F2 R U' R 
6. 4.71 U2 R U' F2 R U' R' F U' F R 
7. (15.25) U2 R2 U R' U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U 
8. 3.96 U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R U' 
9. (3.19) R F' R' U R U' R' U F R2 U2 
10. 6.01 U' R F' R2 U R' U2 R2 F' U' R' 
11. 3.95 U' R U2 F' U' F' R' U' R' U2 F2 
12. 4.79 R' U' F U' R U' R F' U2 R U'
so close


----------



## MCuber (Jun 6, 2018)

Round 140
Sub-4
Ao12: 4.438

1. 4.755
2. 4.632
3. 3.928
4. 3.311
5. 4.592
6. 5.884
7. 7.909
8. 3.811
9. 3.120
10. 3.963
11. 4.829
12. 4.678


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 6, 2018)

R140
Sub 3
Ao12- 2.95 1/3 
1. 2.784
2. 4.807
3. 3.001
4. 2.399
5. 2.934
6. 3.183
7. (5.624)
8. 2.251
9. 2.359
10. 2.561
11. 3.241
12. (2.06)


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 8, 2018)

Round 140
Sub-8
avg = 9.08

1. 7.20
2. 8.44
3. 9.19
4. 10.36
5. 6.36
6. 10.31
7. 8.07
8. 11.68
9. 6.13
10. 10.54
11. (13.64)
12. 8.60


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 15, 2018)

Round 140
Sub 5 officially
avg of 12: 4.16 2/3 Pretty good

Time List:
1. 3.70 
2. 4.02 
3. 5.01 
4. (1.89) 
5. 4.34 
6. 3.27 
7. 4.98 
8. 4.11 
9. 3.74 
10. 4.80 
11. (5.29) 
12. 3.58


----------



## muchacho (Jun 15, 2018)

*Round 140 Results*
tigermaxi - sub-5 - 5.10
MCuber - sub-4 - 4.438
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 2.95 [1/3]
Reprobate - sub-8 - 9.08
cubeshepherd - sub-5 - 4.16 [2/3]

*Round 141 Scrambles*
1. U2 R' U' F' R' U' R U' R U' F
2. R' F R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 F' U'
3. U2 R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' U'
4. U2 R' U' R U F2 U' F R U' R'
5. R' U' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 F2 U'
6. R' U' F2 U' F' R U R F' U' F'
7. R' F U2 R U R2 F' U' R' U R
8. U' R' F' U2 R2 U' R2 F R' U' R
9. U R F U' F R U' R' U2 R U'
10. R U R' U2 F R U R U2 F' R'
11. R U' F' R2 U F' R U2 R U' F'
12. U' R' U' R2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U2 F'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 15, 2018)

R141
Sub 3
Ao12- 3.16 0/3 Ugg. I think finishing EG-1 will tip me over the 3 second line.
1. 3.906
2. 3.738
3. 3.181
4. 1.885
5. 3.42
6. 2.824
7. 2.289
8. 4.979
9. 3.235
10. 3.054
11. 3.056
12. 2.989


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 15, 2018)

Round 141
Sub 5 officially
avg of 12: 4.28 3/3 At least things are starting to get feel a bit better for "competition solving", but I do not know if it will be that way at my next comp, but I guess I will have to wait and see.

Time List:
1. 3.93 
2. 4.48 
3. 3.89 
4. 4.04 
5. 4.41 
6. 5.23 
7. (1.97)
8. (7.52) 
9. 4.64 
10. 4.05 
11. 4.12 
12. 4.01


----------



## muchacho (Jun 20, 2018)

*Round 141 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 3.16
cubeshepherd - sub-5 - 4.28 [3/3] Congrats, and good luck in your next competition!

*Round 142 Scrambles*
1. R F R U2 R U' R2 F R2 U' F'
2. U2 R2 F' U2 R U' R' U' F R2 U2
3. U2 R U' R' F' R' U' R' U2 F' R2
4. R' F R F' R' U R U2 R U2 R'
5. R' U' F U' F U2 F2 R2 F' R' U2
6. R' F R U' R' U' F2 U R2 U2 R2
7. R' U' R' F R U' R' U F R2 U'
8. U F R2 U2 R' U' F U2 F U' R2
9. U' R F' R2 U2 R U2 R' U F R
10. U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R U' F' U2
11. F U' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2
12. R' U' F U' F U2 F U2 F' R2 U


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 20, 2018)

round 142
sub 5
avg of 12: 4.63

Time List:
1. (2.73) R F R U2 R U' R2 F R2 U' F' 
2. 2.92 U2 R2 F' U2 R U' R' U' F R2 U2 
3. 4.68 U2 R U' R' F' R' U' R' U2 F' R2 
4. 4.44 R' F R F' R' U R U2 R U2 R' 
5. (6.39) R' U' F U' F U2 F2 R2 F' R' U2 
6. 4.62 R' F R U' R' U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 
7. 4.38 R' U' R' F R U' R' U F R2 U' 
8. 6.12 U F R2 U2 R' U' F U2 F U' R2 
9. 4.72 U' R F' R2 U2 R U2 R' U F R 
10. 3.73 U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R U' F' U2 
11. 5.13 F U' F' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 
12. 5.55 R' U' F U' F U2 F U2 F' R2 U

sorry, I missed last week I know you missed me


----------



## muchacho (Jun 20, 2018)

You can still do last week one if you want, I'll add it.

Sorry for not posting the scrambles the same day of the week, sometimes I'm busy (but most of the times I simply forget).


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 20, 2018)

its ok I was just kidding I never remember what day to check I usually get a notification, not your fault and I can wait till next week. i forget on my sub 14 and 13 race to sometimes


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 20, 2018)

Round 142
Sub 3
Ao12- DNF this is why you warm up for 2x2 kids.
1. 5.721
2. 2.445
3. 4.441
4. 2.556+2=4.556
5. 4.364
6. DNS
7. DNS
8. DNS
9. DNS
10. DNS
11.DNS
12.DNS


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 20, 2018)

muchacho said:


> Sorry for not posting the scrambles the same day of the week, sometimes I'm busy (but most of the times I simply forget).


There is no need to apologize at all for that. I am just as guilty about that in the Race thread that I do, and I completely understand what you mean, but in the end, a couple day difference here and there is not big deal at all, so there is no need to worry about it. Thanks for letting us know though, and for keeping this thread going.


----------



## MCuber (Jun 25, 2018)

Round 142
Sub-4
Ao12: 3.798

1. 3.421
2. 3.429
3. 2.508
4. 2.701
5. 3.994
6. 5.654
7. [DNF (2.820)]
8. 4.395
9. 3.612
10. (2.448)
11. 3.833
12. 4.429

Thought it would be impossible to get a sub-4 avg because counting 5, but guess not


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 25, 2018)

MCuber said:


> Thought it would be impossible to get a sub-4 avg because counting 5, but guess not


nice job beating the odds


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 27, 2018)

Round 142
sub 4.5
avg of 12: 3.86 1/3 Pretty Good.

Time List:
1. 5.13 
2. (1.49)
3. 3.13 
4. 2.91
5. 3.81
6. 3.12
7. 3.80
8. 3.47 
9. (5.73)
10. 4.51 
11. 3.04 
12. 5.67


----------



## muchacho (Jun 27, 2018)

*Round 142 Results*
tigermaxi - sub-5 - 4.63 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - DNF
MCuber - sub-4 - 3.798 [1/3]
cubeshepherd - sub-4.5 - 3.86 [1/3]

*Round 143 Scrambles*
1. R' F U' R2 F' R2 U2 R U R' F'
2. R' F' U' R U F U' F U' R2 U2
3. U2 F' U2 R U R' F U2 F U' R2
4. U2 R' U' F U' R' U2 R U2 R U2
5. R U' R' F U F U' F2 R U2 R'
6. U' R2 U' R2 U F U F U' R U'
7. U' R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U F' R2
8. U R' U2 R' F R U R2 U2 R2 U'
9. U' R F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 F2 U'
10. U' R' U' F U R2 F' R2 F R' U'
11. R U' R2 U' R2 F' U2 R2 F' R U'
12. R' U' F R2 U2 R' U' R F R2 U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 27, 2018)

R143
Sub 3
Cll and finishing up EG1
Ao12 - 4.3 0/3 
1. 3.01
2. 2.8
3. 2.6
4. 8.97
5. 2.98
6. 3.62
7. 4.13
8. 2.85
9. 9.33
10. 2.62
11. 7.19
12. 4.87


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 27, 2018)

R143
sub 5
avg of 12: 4.74

Time List:
1. 5.03 
2. 4.80 
3. (3.65)
4. 4.44 
5. 5.03 
6. 3.70 
7. 5.44 
8. (8.31) 
9. 4.73 
10. 4.03 
11. 4.17 
12. 5.99


----------



## muchacho (Jul 4, 2018)

*Round 143 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 4.3
tigermaxi - sub-5 - 4.74 [2/3]
cubeshepherd - sub-4.5 - 3.59 [2/3]
*
Round 144 Scrambles*
1. U2 R' F R2 U2 R2 U R' U R' U'
2. R' U F' U2 F' R U' R' U2 F' R
3. R F' R2 U2 F R2 F' U' F' U' R2
4. F U2 F' U R U' R F' R' U R
5. U2 R U' R2 U2 F' U' F U' F2 R2
6. R F U' R U' R' U' R' U F U2
7. U' R' F U2 R U R' F' U2 F2 U'
8. R' F2 R U' R2 U' R2 F R U R
9. R F' U' R2 F2 U2 F R2 U' R2 U2
10. U R' U' R2 U' R2 F U2 R U2 R'
11. U2 R' U' R U' F U2 F U2 R2 F
12. R F' U' R U2 F' R' U R' U' F


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 4, 2018)

muchacho said:


> *Round 143 Results*
> Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 4.3
> tigermaxi - sub-5 - 4.74 [2/3]
> *
> ...


Would it be okay with you if I competed in last weeks round (round 143)? I completely forgot to do it until I saw the results, but no big deal if I cannot or if you think I should just move on to the next round. Thanks


----------



## muchacho (Jul 4, 2018)

Sure, do it, I'll add it to the results.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 4, 2018)

R144
Sub 3
Cll and Eg1
Ao12- 2.96 1/3 
1. 3.009
2. 2.884
3. 3.223
4. 2.897
5. 3.099
6. 3.329
7. 2.982
8. 6.419
9. 2.144
10. 2.699
11. 3.022
12. 2.551


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 4, 2018)

Round 143
Sub 4.5
avg of 12: 3.59 2/3

Time List:
1. 3.80
2. (1.63)
3. 3.73 
4. 2.74 
5. 2.76 
6. 5.05 
7. 3.01 
8. 3.14
9. 2.91 
10. (5.34) 
11. 3.93 
12. 4.78

Round 144
Sub 4.5
avg of 12: 3.51 3/3

Time List:
1. 4.46
2. 4.36 
3. (2.23)
4. (5.81)
5. 3.36 
6. 3.01
7. 4.79 
8. 2.54
9. 3.24
10. 4.31
11. 2.65 
12. 2.37


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 4, 2018)

^ what are you going to next? Same as me?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 4, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> ^ what are you going to next? Same as me?


I think that I will go for sub 3.5 and see how that goes.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 5, 2018)

R144
sub 5
avg of 12: 4.867

Time List: 5.378, 6.395, 4.178, 5.028, 4.904, 6.119, (7.773+), 4.129, 4.554, 4.337, (3.546), 3.643


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 6, 2018)

Round 144
Race to Sub-6
Ortega 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-6
avg of 12: 5.89

Time List:
1. 5.87 U2 R' F R2 U2 R2 U R' U R' U'
2. 5.59 R' U F' U2 F' R U' R' U2 F' R
3. (8.67+) R F' R2 U2 F R2 F' U' F' U' R2
4. 7.23 F U2 F' U R U' R F' R' U R
5. 5.01 U2 R U' R2 U2 F' U' F U' F2 R2
6. 5.88 R F U' R U' R' U' R' U F U2
7. 6.49 U' R' F U2 R U R' F' U2 F2 U'
8. 6.89 R' F2 R U' R2 U' R2 F R U R
9. 6.06 R F' U' R2 F2 U2 F R2 U' R2 U2
10. 5.52 U R' U' R2 U' R2 F U2 R U2 R'
11. (3.89) U2 R' U' R U' F U2 F U2 R2 F
12. 4.38 R F' U' R U2 F' R' U R' U' F

Alright


----------



## MCuber (Jul 7, 2018)

Round 144
Sub-4
Ao12: 3.922

1. 3.653
2. 4.266
3. 3.808
4. 3.435
5. 4.082
6. (3.372)
7. 4.042
8. 4.709
9. 3.378
10. 4.141
11. (9.990)
12. 3.701


----------



## muchacho (Jul 11, 2018)

*Round 144 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 2.96 [1/3]
cubeshepherd - sub-4.5 - 3.51 [3/3] 
tigermaxi - sub-5 - 4.867 [3/3]
GC1998 - sub-6 - 5.89 [1/3]
MCuber - sub-4 - 3.922 [2/3]

Well done everyone!

* Round 145 Scrambles*
1. U R' F2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R U'
2. U2 R' F' U F' R2 F' U' R' U2 R
3. U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 U' R2 U F
4. U R F U2 R U' R U' R' U R'
5. R' U' R U2 F U2 R2 U' F' U2 R2
6. U R' U' F U' F U2 R' U2 R U'
7. R' U2 R U' R' F' U' R F' U2 R2
8. U F U' R U' R U' R2 U' R U'
9. U' R' F R' F R2 F U2 R U' R'
10. U' F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R U' R
11. F2 U' R U R' U2 R U R' F U'
12. U2 R' F R2 U' R2 F U2 R U2 F


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 11, 2018)

Round 145
Race to Sub-6
Ortega

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-11
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. (DNF(5.05)) U R' F2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R U' 
2. 4.43 U2 R' F' U F' R2 F' U' R' U2 R 
3. 5.44 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 U' R2 U F 
4. 5.10 U R F U2 R U' R U' R' U R' 
5. DNF(3.07) R' U' R U2 F U2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 
6. 5.30 U R' U' F U' F U2 R' U2 R U' 
7. 5.41 R' U2 R U' R' F' U' R F' U2 R2 
8. DNF(6.76) U F U' R U' R U' R2 U' R U' 
9. 4.68 U' R' F R' F R2 F U2 R U' R' 
10. (4.24) U' F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R U' R 
11. 8.87 F2 U' R U R' U2 R U R' F U' 
12. 7.43 U2 R' F R2 U' R2 F U2 R U2 F

Really good times interspersed with DNFs which is a bit annoying! I don't know what happened...


----------



## MCuber (Jul 11, 2018)

R145
Sub-4
Ao12: 4.033

1. 4.458
2. 3.994
3. 3.666
4. 4.569
5. 2.317
6. 5.597
7. 3.530
8. 3.911
9. 5.202
10. 3.990
11. 3.778
12. 3.228

Dang it.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 11, 2018)

R145
Sub 3
Ao12- Not sub 3..... 1 looked last solve. But messed it up. 0/3
1. 4.256
2. 2.49
3. 2.56
4. 2.764
5. 3.244 oops.
6. Dnf
7. 2.78
8. 3.259
9. 3.086
10. 2.626
11. 2.916
12. 6.899+


----------



## muchacho (Jul 22, 2018)

*Round 145 Results*
GC1998 - sub-6 - DNF
MCuber - sub-4 - 4.033
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - not sub-3

* Round 146 Scrambles*
1. R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 F R U R' U'
2. U R U2 F' R' U2 R' F2 R' F U2
3. R' F R F' R' U R' F U' R U
4. U' R' F U' F U2 R2 U' R' F2 R
5. U2 R' F R U2 R F2 R U R U2
6. F U' R U' R' F U2 F' U2 R U2
7. R' F' R U' R U2 R2 U R U' F
8. U2 R' U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U2
9. U R2 F U' R U2 R' F U2 F U'
10. U2 R F' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' F'
11. R2 F R U' R' U' F R U' R' U
12. R' U2 F R F' U' R2 U' R U R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 22, 2018)

R146
Sub 3
Ao12-3.716 0/3
1. 3.611
2. 3.153
3. 2.86
4. 3.457
5. (2.584)
6. (5.351+)
7. 5.331
8. 2.912
9. 5.343 (ahhhh)
10. 4.397+
11. 2.826
12. 3.278


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 22, 2018)

Round 146
Sub 3.5
avg of 12: 3.15 1/3

Time List:
1. 3.96 
2. 3.12 
3. 2.30 
4. (4.42) 
5. 4.03 
6. 2.76 
7. 3.09 
8. 2.96 
9. (1.66) EG-1 case that I know really well
10. 3.70 
11. 3.21 
12. 2.34


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 25, 2018)

R146
Sub 4.5
avg of 12: 4.44

Time List:
1. 6.27 
2. (7.39) 
3. 3.83 
4. 3.92 
5. 4.74 
6. 4.02 
7. 4.60 
8. 4.37 
9. 3.92 
10. 4.85 
11. (3.60) 
12. 3.87 

Close one but I got it


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 26, 2018)

Round 146
Race to sub-6

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-26
avg of 12: 6.07 0/3

Time List:
1. 6.61 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 F R U R' U' 
2. 5.98 U R U2 F' R' U2 R' F2 R' F U2 
3. 6.30 R' F R F' R' U R' F U' R U 
4. 5.25 U' R' F U' F U2 R2 U' R' F2 R 
5. 5.70 U2 R' F R U2 R F2 R U R U2 
6. 5.01 F U' R U' R' F U2 F' U2 R U2 
7. 5.94 R' F' R U' R U2 R2 U R U' F 
8. 4.58 U2 R' U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 
9. 6.65 U R2 F U' R U2 R' F U2 F U' 
10. (3.53) U2 R F' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' F' 
11. (12.08) R2 F R U' R' U' F R U' R' U 
12. 8.67 R' U2 F R F' U' R2 U' R U R'

Messed up an algorithm on the 12. Should've been sub-6!


----------



## muchacho (Jul 31, 2018)

*Round 146 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 3.716
cubeshepherd - sub-3.5 - 3.15 [1/3]
tigermaxi - sub-4.5 - 4.44 [1/3]
GC1998 - sub-6 - 6.07

*Round 147 Scrambles*
1. R' U2 F R' U2 F R U' R' U2 F
2. U R' U' F R U' R' U R2 F' R2
3. R' U2 R U' R U' F R U R U
4. U' R' F U2 F U' R' F R2 U R'
5. R U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U R' U2 R
6. U' F' R2 U' R2 U2 R U R U' F'
7. R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R U' F'
8. U R' U' F U' F R2 U' R' U R'
9. R' F U R U' R' U R' F U' R
10. R' U2 R2 U' R2 U F R2 F' R' U
11. U R' F U2 R' U2 R' F U2 R U
12. U' R2 U' R U' R U2 F U2 F U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 31, 2018)

R147
Sub 3
CLL and EG-1
Ao12- 3.096 0/3 Close!
1. 2.363
2. 4.738
3. 3.237
4. 3.748
5. 3.141
6. 2.778
7. 2.244
8. 2.445
9. 5.881
10. 2.827
11. 2.647
12. 3.464


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 31, 2018)

R 147
Sub-4.5
avg of 12: 4.536

Time List:
1. (2.927) 
2. 5.613 
3. 5.676 
4. (6.565) 
5. 4.851 
6. 3.031 
7. 3.906 
8. 3.286 
9. 4.242 
10. 4.354 
11. 5.509 
12. 4.890 

Pretty good 6-10


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 31, 2018)

Round 146
Race to sub-6

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-31
avg of 12: 5.51

Time List:
1. 5.19 R' U2 F R' U2 F R U' R' U2 F 
2. 5.14 U R' U' F R U' R' U R2 F' R2 
3. 5.22 R' U2 R U' R U' F R U R U 
4. 5.71 U' R' F U2 F U' R' F R2 U R' 
5. (3.84) R U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U R' U2 R 
6. 4.99 U' F' R2 U' R2 U2 R U R U' F' 
7. 8.59 R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R U' F' 
8. (DNF(7.29)) U R' U' F U' F R2 U' R' U R' 
9. 4.21 R' F U R U' R' U R' F U' R 
10. 5.21 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U F R2 F' R' U 
11. 5.90 U R' F U2 R' U2 R' F U2 R U 
12. 4.92 U' R2 U' R U' R U2 F U2 F U'

Very good! Infact no 6s at all


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 6, 2018)

I have got a lot better, so this will be easy. Welcome back guys, sorry I wasn't around.
Round 146
Race to sub 9 (lol)
Ortega, learning CLL (know all sune)
CubeMania
Cubicle Labs Weipo M

4.43
4.49 (So much improvement from last year, never knew that I would get decent at 2x2  )
4.99
4.97
4.85
2.97
4.54 (looked up to the last solve for this scramble and thought it was a hard scramble)
5.02
5.6
4.78
5.69
3.46 (nice finish)

ao12: 4.71
I never knew I would be able to average sub 6 when I started.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 6, 2018)

*Round 147 Results*
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 3.096
tigermaxi - sub-4.5 - 4.536
GC1998 - sub-6 - 5.51 [1/3]
MCuber - sub-9 - 4.71 [1/3]
*
Round 148 Scrambles*
1. U' R' U' F U' R U F2 U2 F U'
2. U2 F R U' R U' R U' R2 F U2
3. U2 R' U2 F R2 U' F' R2 U' R U2
4. U' R' F U2 F' U2 R U2 R U2 R
5. R U2 R2 U' F U2 F' R U R U'
6. U R' U2 F R' F U' F2 U' R U
7. R' F U' F U' F U' F U' R U
8. R U2 R2 U' R F R U' R F' U'
9. R' F R2 U R' U R U' R F' R2
10. U' F U2 R U R U' R2 U' R U
11. R U2 R2 F R' U' F U F R2 U2
12. F R U R U' R' U R' F U' F2


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 6, 2018)

Would I change my goal now that I got 3 sub 9 rounds? If so, sub 6, if not, sub 9
Round 148
Ortega, learning CLL (know all sune)
CubeMania
Cubicle Labs Weipo M

ao12: 4.92


5.95
4.37
5.66 (lockup)
5.5
4.54
5.59
5.01
4.58
4.28
3.04
4.47
5.18


----------



## muchacho (Aug 6, 2018)

You are too fast to go for sub-9. sub-6 it is then.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 8, 2018)

r148
avg of 12: 4.379

Time List:
1. 3.165 U' R' U' F U' R U F2 U2 F U' 
2. 3.833 U2 F R U' R U' R U' R2 F U2 
3. (8.866) U2 R' U2 F R2 U' F' R2 U' R U2 
4. 5.488 U' R' F U2 F' U2 R U2 R U2 R 
5. 3.394 R U2 R2 U' F U2 F' R U R U' 
6. 4.666 U R' U2 F R' F U' F2 U' R U 
7. 3.526 R' F U' F U' F U' F U' R U 
8. 5.101 R U2 R2 U' R F R U' R F' U' 
9. 4.489 R' F R2 U R' U R U' R F' R2 
10. (3.084) U' F U2 R U R U' R2 U' R U 
11. 4.051 R U2 R2 F R' U' F U F R2 U2 
12. 6.073+ F R U R U' R' U R' F U' F2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 8, 2018)

Round 148
Sub 3
Cll and Eg1
Ao12- 3.066 Close! 0/3
1. 6.409
2. 3.265
3. 3.342
4. 2.59
5. 2.477
6. 3.966
7. 2.648
8. 4.413
9. 4.321
10. 3.156
11. 2.672
12. 2.879


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 8, 2018)

Round 148
Sub 3.5 I guess that I was going for this so I will keep with it.
avg of 12: 3.11 2/3 Pretty good average, but the hard part will be to try and get something close to it at my next competition in 1 1/2 weeks

Time List:
1. (4.07)
2. 3.04
3. 3.01
4. 4.06
5. 2.41
6. 2.34
7. 3.41
8. 3.50
9. 3.56
10. (2.23)
11. 2.64
12. 3.15

Kind of a side note about this average, but 4 of the solves were the same T set CLL and 2 were the same Pi set CLL. I just kind of thought that was funny.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 9, 2018)

*Round 148
Race to Sub-6
ao12: 4.94*

Time List:
1. 5.32 U' R' U' F U' R U F2 U2 F U' 
2. 4.57 U2 F R U' R U' R U' R2 F U2 
3. 4.95 U2 R' U2 F R2 U' F' R2 U' R U2 
4. 4.74 U' R' F U2 F' U2 R U2 R U2 R 
5. 3.43 R U2 R2 U' F U2 F' R U R U' 
6. 5.58 U R' U2 F R' F U' F2 U' R U 
7. 4.59 R' F U' F U' F U' F U' R U 
8. 5.53 R U2 R2 U' R F R U' R F' U' 
9. (6.47) R' F R2 U R' U R U' R F' R2 
10. (2.91) U' F U2 R U R U' R2 U' R U 
11. 4.60 R U2 R2 F R' U' F U F R2 U2 
12. 6.08 F R U R U' R' U R' F U' F2
hey guys.. im back..


----------



## muchacho (Aug 14, 2018)

*Round 148 Results*
AMCuber - sub-6 - 4.92 [1/3]
tigermaxi - sub-4.5 - 4.379 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 3.066
cubeshepherd - sub-3.5 - 3.11 [2/3]
LightFlame_ - sub-6 - 4.94 [1/3]

*Round 149 Scrambles*
1. R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F U' F U' R2 U2
2. R' F R F2 R U' R' F U' R' U2
3. U2 R U2 R' U R' U' F U' R2 U'
4. U2 R U' R' F' U2 R2 F U2 F R
5. R F' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2
6. U R U' F' U2 R' U2 R' U' F R
7. U2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R
8. R' U' F U' F' U' R2 U2 R2 F R2
9. R U2 R' U' R' F' U' F U2 F U
10. R U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U' F R2 U'
11. R' F' U F R U2 R' F U2 R U
12. U2 R F' U' R2 U F R' U' R U'


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 14, 2018)

R149
avg of 12: 4.948

Time List:
1. 5.033 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F U' F U' R2 U2 
2. 4.204 R' F R F2 R U' R' F U' R' U2 
3. 4.926 U2 R U2 R' U R' U' F U' R2 U' 
4. 4.889 U2 R U' R' F' U2 R2 F U2 F R 
5. 4.227 R F' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 
6. 4.340 U R U' F' U2 R' U2 R' U' F R 
7. (7.803) U2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R 
8. 6.136 R' U' F U' F' U' R2 U2 R2 F R2 
9. 6.366 R U2 R' U' R' F' U' F U2 F U 
10. (2.890) R U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U' F R2 U' 
11. 4.370 R' F' U F R U2 R' F U2 R U 
12. 4.992 U2 R F' U' R2 U F R' U' R U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 14, 2018)

R149
Sub3
Ao12- 3.059 Owwww.
1. 3.652
2. 3.016
3. (2.216)
4. 3.588
5. 2.799
6. 2.633
7. 3.513
8. 3.022
9. 3.531
10. (8.296)
11. 2.354
12. 2.811


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 14, 2018)

R149
Sub 6
ao12: 4.58

3.89
4.34
3.62
5.36
2.94
4.61
5.26
4.39
4.55
5.31
4.8
5.06


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 15, 2018)

R149
Sub 5.5
avg of 12: 4.95

Time List:
1. 5.73 
2. 4.68 
3. 3.78 
4. 6.41 
5. (9.03+) 
6. 5.41 
7. (3.28) 
8. 3.92 
9. 3.96 
10. 4.92 
11. 3.77 
12. 6.92+

3.88 average of 5 as well. Not too bad.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 15, 2018)

*Round 149 *(ayy my 2x2 pb)
*Race to Sub-6
Ao12: 5.54*

Time List:
1. 6.53 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F U' F U' R2 U2 
2. 4.23 R' F R F2 R U' R' F U' R' U2 
3. 6.01 U2 R U2 R' U R' U' F U' R2 U' 
4. 6.16 U2 R U' R' F' U2 R2 F U2 F R 
5. (3.00) R F' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 
6. 4.29 U R U' F' U2 R' U2 R' U' F R 
7. 5.41 U2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R 
8. 6.07 R' U' F U' F' U' R2 U2 R2 F R2 
9. 4.83 R U2 R' U' R' F' U' F U2 F U 
10. (6.71) R U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U' F R2 U' 
11. 5.35 R' F' U F R U2 R' F U2 R U 
12. 6.47 U2 R F' U' R2 U F R' U' R U'


----------



## muchacho (Aug 21, 2018)

*Round 149 Results*
tigermaxi - sub-4.5 - 4.948
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 3.059
AMCuber - sub-6 - 4.58 [2/3]
Trexrush1 - sub-5.5 - 4.95 [1/3]
LightFlame_ - sub-6 - 5.54 [2/3]

*Round 150 Scrambles*
1. R' F' R' U2 F R U2 R U2 R' U2
2. F R U' R U' R2 F U' R F' R2
3. U' R U2 R' U F' U' F R2 F' U'
4. U R' U' R2 U' R2 F U2 R' U2 F
5. R' F U' R U2 R' U R U' R2 U'
6. U2 R F U' R' F R U R U2 R2
7. U' R2 F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U2 R
8. U R' F' U' R2 U' F' R' U' F R
9. U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' F' R2 U' R'
10. U R' U2 R F' U' R U2 R' F U2
11. R' U' R2 U R' F R2 F' R' U R
12. R' F U2 F' U R2 U' R2 U2 F R


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 21, 2018)

R150
Sub 6
ao12: 5.14

5.73
5.28
5.04
5.48
5.11
5.32 
2.77
5.24
4.91
4.21
5.46
5.35


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 21, 2018)

R150
avg of 12: 4.570 0/3

Time List:
1. 6.240 R' F' R' U2 F R U2 R U2 R' U2 
2. 4.680 F R U' R U' R2 F U' R F' R2 
3. 4.910 U' R U2 R' U F' U' F R2 F' U' 
4. 2.850 U R' U' R2 U' R2 F U2 R' U2 F 
5. 4.540 R' F U' R U2 R' U R U' R2 U' 
6. 2.400 U2 R F U' R' F R U R U2 R2 
7. 3.800 U' R2 F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U2 R 
8. 5.970 U R' F' U' R2 U' F' R' U' F R 
9. (2.360) U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' F' R2 U' R' 
10. (6.750) U R' U2 R F' U' R U2 R' F U2 
11. 4.520 R' U' R2 U R' F R2 F' R' U R 
12. 5.790 R' F U2 F' U R2 U' R2 U2 F R


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 21, 2018)

R150
Sub 3
Ao12- Not 1 single sub 3.... That's soooo sad. 3.69 0/3
1. 3.204
2. 3.381
3. 4.309
4. 3.29
5. 3.536
6. (6.693)
7. 4.404
8. (3.021)
9. 3.462+
10. 4.166
11. 4.281
12. 3.373


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 22, 2018)

Round 150
sub 3.5
avg of 12: 3.23 3/3 Decent average!

Time List:
1. 3.63 
2. 3.57 
3. 2.53 
4. 3.12
5. 3.47 
6. 2.59 
7. 3.27 
8. (4.33) 
9. (1.45) 
10. 3.07 
11. 3.26 
12. 3.78


----------



## muchacho (Aug 30, 2018)

*Round 150 Results*
AMCuber - sub-6 - 5.14 [3/3] Congrats! 
tigermaxi - sub-4.5 - 4.570
Duncan Bannon - sub-3 - 3.69
cubeshepherd - sub-3.5 - 3.23 [3/3] Congrats! 

*Round 151 Scrambles*
1. F U' R U' R U' R2 F' R U2 R'
2. R' U' R U' R F U' F' U2 F U'
3. F U2 F R U' R' U F' R U R
4. R F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U2 F'
5. U' R' U' R U2 R F R' U' R U'
6. U2 R F' U' F U' R2 U' R2 F2 R
7. U' R' U' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F R2
8. R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' F' U2 R U2
9. R' U R U R' U' F U R' F R2
10. U R' F2 R U R' U2 F R' F U'
11. U2 R F' R U' R' U R U R' U'
12. U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U'


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 31, 2018)

Round 151
Sub-3

4.01, 2.19, 4.41, 2.31, 2.75, 4.46, 3.96, 4.55, 3.26, 2.61, 2.94, 4.30 = 3.50 ao12


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 4, 2018)

Round 151
Sub 5
ao12: 5.04
(Rusty because I went on vacation for 9 days and I forgot to bring a 2x2)
4.92
4.61
5.79
5.78
5.53
5.2
5.17
4.28
4.46
5.48
4.97
4.08


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 4, 2018)

Round 151
Race to sub-6

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-4
avg of 12: 6.67

Time List:
1. (8.52) F U' R U' R U' R2 F' R U2 R' 
2. (3.95) R' U' R U' R F U' F' U2 F U' 
3. 8.35 F U2 F R U' R' U F' R U R 
4. 6.64 R F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U2 F' 
5. 6.03 U' R' U' R U2 R F R' U' R U' 
6. 6.54 U2 R F' U' F U' R2 U' R2 F2 R 
7. 6.71 U' R' U' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F R2 
8. 7.32 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' F' U2 R U2 
9. 6.21 R' U R U R' U' F U R' F R2 
10. 4.60 U R' F2 R U R' U2 F R' F U' 
11. 7.16 U2 R F' R U' R' U R U R' U' 
12. 7.14 U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U'

That was pretty bad, but haven't done it in a long while, so next week should be better after some practise hopefully!


----------



## muchacho (Sep 5, 2018)

*Round 151*
Zeke Mackay - sub-3 - 3.50
AMCuber - sub-5 - 5.04 
GC1998 - sub-6 - 6.67

*Round 152*
1. R F2 R U R F' R2 U2 R U R
2. R2 F R U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R
3. U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U R' F
4. U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' F
5. U2 R' U2 F U' F R2 U2 R' U R'
6. R' F' U' R U' R' F U' F U2 R'
7. R' U2 R U' R' U R' F U2 F R2
8. R' F U2 R' F R F R2 U' R2 U'
9. R U' F' U2 R2 U' F U' R F R'
10. R' F R U R' U' F' U' R U' F2
11. U2 R U' R U' R2 U' F R' U2 F'
12. U' R' F U2 R2 F' U' R' U R' F2


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 8, 2018)

r151
avg of 12: 5.16

Time List:
1. 3.98 R F2 R U R F' R2 U2 R U R 
2. 6.04 R2 F R U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R 
3. 4.47 U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U R' F 
4. 6.96 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' F 
5. 3.90 U2 R' U2 F U' F R2 U2 R' U R' 
6. 3.00 R' F' U' R U' R' F U' F U2 R' 
7. 5.07 R' U2 R U' R' U R' F U2 F R2 
8. (10.28) R' F U2 R' F R F R2 U' R2 U' 
9. 6.01 R U' F' U2 R2 U' F U' R F R' 
10. (2.45) R' F R U R' U' F' U' R U' F2 
11. 6.84 U2 R U' R U' R2 U' F R' U2 F' 
12. 5.35 U' R' F U2 R2 F' U' R' U R' F2


----------



## muchacho (Sep 12, 2018)

*Round 152*
tigermaxi - sub-4.5 - 5.16

*Round 153*
1. R U' F' U2 R' U R' F U F' U2
2. R F' U' F' R2 U2 R U R F' R2
3. R' F U F U' R2 U' F U2 F U'
4. F R U R U' R U2 R' U2 R U'
5. U' R U2 R' U' R2 F R U' R' F
6. U' R' U' F' R U' R F' U' R' U'
7. U R' F R U2 R' U F R F U2
8. R' F R U2 F' U2 R U R' U2 F
9. U' R2 F R2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2
10. U R' U2 F R2 F U' R2 F' U' R2
11. R U' R' U' R F2 U2 R U R' U2
12. U' R' F R U' F U' R U R' F2


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 12, 2018)

missed R151 and R152, was busy

R153
Sub 5.5 (2/3)
avg of 12: 4.72

Time List:
1. 4.26 R U' F' U2 R' U R' F U F' U2 
2. (10.57) R F' U' F' R2 U2 R U R F' R2 
3. 4.09 R' F U F U' R2 U' F U2 F U' 
4. 4.94 F R U R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' 
5. 4.67 U' R U2 R' U' R2 F R U' R' F 
6. 4.16 U' R' U' F' R U' R F' U' R' U' 
7. 5.84 U R' F R U2 R' U F R F U2 
8. (3.25) R' F R U2 F' U2 R U R' U2 F 
9. 5.17 U' R2 F R2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 
10. 4.60 U R' U2 F R2 F U' R2 F' U' R2 
11. 4.75 R U' R' U' R F2 U2 R U R' U2 
12. 4.72 U' R' F R U' F U' R U R' F2


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 13, 2018)

Round 153
Sub 4
Avg 12: *4.03* 

1. 4.53
2. (2.89)
3. (5.36)
4. 3.34
5. 3.72
6. 4.47
7. 4.65
8. 3.76
9. 3.22
10. 4.86
11. 3.98
12. 3.80


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 14, 2018)

Round 153
Sub 3
Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-14
avg of 12: 3.300

Time List:
1. (1.441) R F2 R U R F' R2 U2 R U R 
2. 3.216 R2 F R U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R 
3. (4.786) U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U R' F 
4. 3.248 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' F 
5. 2.720 U2 R' U2 F U' F R2 U2 R' U R' 
6. 4.288 R' F' U' R U' R' F U' F U2 R' 
7. 4.129 R' U2 R U' R' U R' F U2 F R2 
8. 3.072 R' F U2 R' F R F R2 U' R2 U' 
9. 2.850 R U' F' U2 R2 U' F U' R F R' 
10. 3.153 R' F R U R' U' F' U' R U' F2 
11. 3.169 U2 R U' R U' R2 U' F R' U2 F' 
12. 3.153 U' R' F U2 R2 F' U' R' U R' F2


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 17, 2018)

Round 153
Race to Sub-6

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-17
avg of 12: 6.09

Time List:
1. 6.37 R U' F' U2 R' U R' F U F' U2 
2. 4.42 R F' U' F' R2 U2 R U R F' R2 
3. (8.87) R' F U F U' R2 U' F U2 F U' 
4. 6.32 F R U R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' 
5. 6.70 U' R U2 R' U' R2 F R U' R' F 
6. 6.78 U' R' U' F' R U' R F' U' R' U' 
7. 5.54 U R' F R U2 R' U F R F U2 
8. (3.70) R' F R U2 F' U2 R U R' U2 F 
9. 7.24 U' R2 F R2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 
10. 5.25 U R' U2 F R2 F U' R2 F' U' R2 
11. 7.41 R U' R' U' R F2 U2 R U R' U2 
12. 4.87 U' R' F R U' F U' R U R' F2


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 19, 2018)

Round 153
Sub 5
ao12: 4.59

4.85
4.15
4.12
4.86
4.81
4.18
6.22
4.61
4.58
4.7
4.41
4.76


----------



## muchacho (Sep 21, 2018)

*Round 153*
Trexrush1 - sub-5.5 - 4.72 [2/3]
TJardigradHe - sub-4 - 4.03
Zeke Mackay - sub-3 - 3.300
GC1998 - sub-6 - 6.09
AMCuber - sub-5 - 4.59 [1/3]

*Round 154*
1. R' U' R U' R' F2 R2 F' U' R' U2
2. R' F U' R' F U2 F U F U2 R
3. R U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' F U
4. U' R' F' R U' R' F R2 U' R' U2
5. U' R F U2 F' R U R' F' U' F
6. U' R' U' F' U F U' F U2 R U2
7. U2 R' F R2 F' U' F' U' R2 U' F'
8. U' R' F U2 F R2 F' U' R2 U2 R2
9. U' R U' R2 U' F R2 U' F' R' U2
10. F' R' U R F' R2 U2 R U2 R U2
11. R U2 R2 U' F' U F' U' R2 U2 R'
12. U R' F U R U R' U2 F U R2


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 21, 2018)

Round 153
Race to Sub-6

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-21
avg of 12: 5.13

Time List:
1. (8.25) R' U' R U' R' F2 R2 F' U' R' U2 
2. 4.16 R' F U' R' F U2 F U F U2 R 
3. 5.11 R U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' F U 
4. 5.87 U' R' F' R U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 
5. 4.62 U' R F U2 F' R U R' F' U' F 
6. (3.79) U' R' U' F' U F U' F U2 R U2 
7. 5.23 U2 R' F R2 F' U' F' U' R2 U' F' 
8. 4.76 U' R' F U2 F R2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 
9. 5.39+ U' R U' R2 U' F R2 U' F' R' U2 
10. 6.83 F' R' U R F' R2 U2 R U2 R U2 
11. 4.68 R U2 R2 U' F' U F' U' R2 U2 R' 
12. 4.61 U R' F U R U R' U2 F U R2

That was really good!


----------



## muchacho (Sep 28, 2018)

*Round 154*
GC1998 - sub-6 - 5.13 [1/3]

*Round 155*
1. U' R' U F' U2 F' U2 R U' R' U2
2. R' F U R2 U' F' U2 R' U2 R' U2
3. U' R U' R' U2 R' F R2 F' U R'
4. U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R U2 F' U'
5. U' R' U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F' U' R
6. U' R' F U2 F U' F2 U2 F' R U2
7. U R U' F' R' U' R' U' F R U
8. U' R' F U' F U F2 U2 R U' R'
9. R' U R' U2 F R U2 R' U' R U'
10. F' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U
11. R' U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U F R2 U'
12. U' R U' R' F' U' F' R U' R U'


----------



## Space (Sep 29, 2018)

Round 155
Race to sub-8
ao12= 8.589
1. 7.097
2. 8.886
3. 10.558 (really bad for me)
4. 8.774
5. 8.029
6. 7.607
7. 7.537
8. 8.582
9. 9.674
10. 9.500
11. 7.643
12. 9.221
(I really need some practice )


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 29, 2018)

Round 155
Race to Sub-6

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-29
avg of 12: 5.87

Time List:
1. 6.05 U' R' U F' U2 F' U2 R U' R' U2 
2. 5.25 R' F U R2 U' F' U2 R' U2 R' U2 
3. 6.00 U' R U' R' U2 R' F R2 F' U R' 
4. 5.57 U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R U2 F' U' 
5. 6.68 U' R' U2 F' R' U2 F U2 F' U' R 
6. 5.51 U' R' F U2 F U' F2 U2 F' R U2 
7. (6.72) U R U' F' R' U' R' U' F R U 
8. 6.57 U' R' F U' F U F2 U2 R U' R' 
9. 6.20 R' U R' U2 F R U2 R' U' R U' 
10. (4.51) F' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U 
11. 5.49 R' U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U F R2 U' 
12. 5.37 U' R U' R' F' U' F' R U' R U'

Yes! Just under 6.


----------



## muchacho (Oct 5, 2018)

Round 155
Space - sub-8 - 8.589
GC1998 - sub-6 - 5.87 [2/3]

Round 156
1. R F' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2
2. U R' F R U2 R' U F U' F' U2
3. U2 R U2 R' U' F2 U' R U2 R' U2
4. R2 F U' R2 U' R2 F R U' F R
5. R' F R' F R2 U' R' U R' F U
6. R' U2 F' U2 F U2 F' R U2 R U'
7. U' R U2 R' U' R' U R F' U' R'
8. R F' R' F U2 R2 U' R2 F' R U'
9. U R F' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' F' R
10. R' U' F R2 F' U' R2 F R U' R'
11. R U2 R2 U2 F' U F U2 F U2 R
12. R' U2 F U2 R2 F' U' R2 U' R U


----------



## GC1998 (Oct 5, 2018)

Round 156
Race to sub-6

Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-5
avg of 12: 5.34

Time List:
1. 4.46 R F' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 
2. 6.23 U R' F R U2 R' U F U' F' U2 
3. 5.90 U2 R U2 R' U' F2 U' R U2 R' U2 
4. 6.61 R2 F U' R2 U' R2 F R U' F R 
5. 4.51 R' F R' F R2 U' R' U R' F U 
6. 5.20 R' U2 F' U2 F U2 F' R U2 R U' 
7. 5.44 U' R U2 R' U' R' U R F' U' R' 
8. (8.32) R F' R' F U2 R2 U' R2 F' R U' 
9. 4.84 U R F' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' F' R 
10. (4.10) R' U' F R2 F' U' R2 F R U' R' 
11. 4.34 R U2 R2 U2 F' U F U2 F U2 R 
12. 5.84 R' U2 F U2 R2 F' U' R2 U' R U

Another really good session like 2 weeks ago! And I've graduated, yay. Next target sub-5.5.


----------



## Space (Oct 7, 2018)

Round 156
Race to sub-8

Time list
1)3.457
2)7.356
3)7.305
4)7.648
5)7.359
6)4.719
7)8.037
8)7.620
9)6.631
10)7.062
11)7.959
12)6.730
Ao12-6.823
Omg i shocked on my average lol but some of those scrambles are easy.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 7, 2018)

R156
Using a Yuxin Little Magic M today
Sub 2.8 ( starting again if that's okay)
Ao12- 2.93 Nice average but 0/3
1. 2.04
2. 2.84
3. 2.83
4. 3.78
5. 2.08
6. (1.62)
7. 2.93
8. 3.05
9. 3.80
10. 4.80 + 2 = (6.80)
11. 3.34
12. 2.56


----------



## muchacho (Oct 14, 2018)

Round 156
GC1998 - sub-6 - 5.34 [3/3] Congrats! 
Space - sub-8 - 6.823 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-2.8 - 2.93

Round 157
1. U' F U' R U2 F' U' R U' R' F
2. R U' R2 U' F U2 F R U R2 F
3. F U' R U' R' U2 F U R' U' R'
4. U R F' R2 F U R' F R U R'
5. R F' R2 U F U2 R U' R' U' F
6. U' F U' F U R U2 R U2 F' R2
7. R2 U2 R U' R U2 R2 F U2 F R
8. U R' U2 F U2 R U2 F R U' R
9. R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 F' R U2
10. R' U F U2 F U2 R U2 F U' F
11. R' U2 F U' R2 U' F' R2 F U2 R2
12. U2 R' F U2 F' U2 F' R U2 R U2


----------



## MCuber (Oct 18, 2018)

Round 157
Sub-3.5
Ao12: 3.78 0/3

1. 3.06
2. 3.27
3. 4.01
4. 5.07
5. 10.99
6. 2.24
7. 2.43
8. 4.49
9. 2.43
10. 6.05
11. 4.00
12. 2.94


----------



## GC1998 (Oct 18, 2018)

Round 157
Race to Sub-5.5

Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-18
avg of 12: 5.68

Time List:
1. 5.93 U' F U' R U2 F' U' R U' R' F 
2. 3.88 R U' R2 U' F U2 F R U R2 F 
3. 6.25 F U' R U' R' U2 F U R' U' R' 
4. 4.92 U R F' R2 F U R' F R U R' 
5. 5.77 R F' R2 U F U2 R U' R' U' F 
6. 5.25 U' F U' F U R U2 R U2 F' R2 
7. (3.44) R2 U2 R U' R U2 R2 F U2 F R 
8. (7.78+) U R' U2 F U2 R U2 F R U' R 
9. 4.95 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 F' R U2 
10. 7.24 R' U F U2 F U2 R U2 F U' F 
11. 7.44 R' U2 F U' R2 U' F' R2 F U2 R2 
12. 5.21 U2 R' F U2 F' U2 F' R U2 R U2

Bit annoyed with those towards the end, but still happy it's sub-6


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 18, 2018)

R157
Sub 2.8
Ao12- 3.307 0/3
1. 2.36
2. 3.43
3. (2.06)
4. (6.41)
5. 4.74
6. 4.14
7. 2.51
8. 3.05
9. 2.91
10. 3.48
11. 3.75
12. 2.70


----------



## muchacho (Oct 23, 2018)

Round 157
MCuber - sub-3.5 - 3.78 
GC1998 - sub-5.5 - 5.68 
Duncan Bannon - sub-2.8 - 3.307

Round 158
1. R' U' F' R F U' R' U2 F U2 F
2. R F U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2
3. U2 R' U2 F U' R U F' U' R U2
4. F U' R2 U' R' U F U' F U' F'
5. R U' F R2 U' R2 U' F' U' F2 R
6. R' U' F R U2 R F' R' U2 R U'
7. U R F' U' R2 F R2 U2 R' F R2
8. U R' U F' U2 R U R' U F' R2
9. R' F R F' U2 F R' U2 R U' R'
10. F U' R U' R' F2 R U2 R F R
11. R' U' F' R2 F' R' U2 R2 F R U2
12. R' U2 R F' U2 F U2 R U2 R U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 23, 2018)

R157
Sub 2.8
Ao12- 3.16 0/3
1. 3.03
2. 2.89
3. 2.44
4. 3.46
5. 2.88
6. 3.66
7. 2.87
8. 4.28
9. 3.12
10. 4.993
11. 2.84
12. 2.601 ( Should've been much better)


----------



## GC1998 (Oct 27, 2018)

Round 157
Race to Sub-5.5

Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-27
avg of 12: 4.79

Time List:
1. 4.91 R' U' F' R F U' R' U2 F U2 F 
2. (6.50) R F U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 
3. 5.20 U2 R' U2 F U' R U F' U' R U2 
4. 5.91 F U' R2 U' R' U F U' F U' F' 
5. 4.09 R U' F R2 U' R2 U' F' U' F2 R 
6. 4.66 R' U' F R U2 R F' R' U2 R U' 
7. 4.36 U R F' U' R2 F R2 U2 R' F R2 
8. 4.61 U R' U F' U2 R U R' U F' R2 
9. 4.58 R' F R F' U2 F R' U2 R U' R' 
10. 4.65 F U' R U' R' F2 R U2 R F R 
11. 4.96 R' U' F' R2 F' R' U2 R2 F R U2 
12. (3.50) R' U2 R F' U2 F U2 R U2 R U'

Really good ao12! And a long streak of sub-5s even.


----------



## muchacho (Oct 29, 2018)

Round 158
Duncan Bannon - sub-2.8 - 3.16
GC1998 - sub-5.5 - 4.79

Round 159
1. U R U' R' U2 R' F' R2 F' R' U'
2. R' F U2 R2 F R2 U' R2 U' F' U'
3. R' F R U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R
4. R' U R' U' F' U2 R U' R U2 R2
5. R F R U' R' F R U R F' R2
6. R' F R2 U' R2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R'
7. R2 U' F U' R2 U' R2 U' F U2 R
8. R' F U F' R2 U' R2 U2 F U R2
9. U2 R' U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 R' U R
0. U R' U2 R U F' U' R' U R' U'
11. U F' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F'
12. R2 U' F U2 F R' U' R2 U2 F' R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 29, 2018)

R158
Sub 2.8
Weipo M
Ao12- 3.45  0/3
1. 3.02
2. 2.796 (One looked this with LEG-1 bad lockup but still  )
3. 3.16
4. 3.1
5. 4.2
6. 2.61
7. 4.72 That cost it.....
8. 3.03
9. 4.27
10. 4.955 ugggg
11. 2.50
12. 3.64


----------



## GC1998 (Oct 30, 2018)

Round 158
Race to Sub-5.5

Generated By csTimer on 2018-10-30
avg of 12: 6.38

Time List:
1. 6.89 U R U' R' U2 R' F' R2 F' R' U' 
2. 4.92 R' F U2 R2 F R2 U' R2 U' F' U' 
3. 5.47 R' F R U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R 
4. 7.36 R' U R' U' F' U2 R U' R U2 R2 
5. 7.16 R F R U' R' F R U R F' R2 
6. 5.88 R' F R2 U' R2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R' 
7. 7.39 R2 U' F U' R2 U' R2 U' F U2 R 
8. (DNF(5.38)) R' F U F' R2 U' R2 U2 F U R2 
9. 6.09 U2 R' U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 R' U R 
10. 6.64 U R' U2 R U F' U' R' U R' U' 
11. 6.04 U F' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' 
12. (3.57) R2 U' F U2 F R' U' R2 U2 F' R'

My goodness that was bad...! Agh!


----------



## TJardigradHe (Oct 31, 2018)

Round 158
Sub 4
Ao12: *3.60 *

1. 4.30
2. 3.60
3. 3.65
4. 3.68
5. 3.41
6. (4.36)
7. 4.21
8. (2.34)
9. 4.10
10. 2.64
11. 3.20
12. 3.18


----------



## muchacho (Nov 7, 2018)

Round 159
Duncan Bannon - sub-2.8 - 3.45
GC1998 - sub-5.5 - 6.38
TJardigradHe - sub-4 - 3.60 [1/3]

Round 160
1. R U2 R2 F' U' F U2 R2 F' R2 F
2. R U R F U' F U2 F U' R U
3. R2 U' F' R2 F' U2 R' U' R' U' R
4. R' F2 U' F' U2 R U R' U R U
5. U2 R' F R' F U' R U2 R' U2 F
6. U2 R' U2 R F' U2 R2 U' F R U'
7. R' F' R' F U2 R U' R U2 R' U'
8. R' F R U2 R U' R2 F' U R2 F'
9. U R F' R2 F U2 F2 R U' R' U2
10. R F' U' R2 F R F R U R' F
11. R' F' R U' R U' R2 U R' U' F'
12. R U F R U' R' U2 F U' R U'


----------



## GC1998 (Nov 14, 2018)

Round 159
Race to sub-5.5

Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-14
avg of 12: 5.41

Time List:
1. 4.72 R U2 R2 F' U' F U2 R2 F' R2 F 
2. (8.77) R U R F U' F U2 F U' R U 
3. 4.49 R2 U' F' R2 F' U2 R' U' R' U' R 
4. 5.21 R' F2 U' F' U2 R U R' U R U 
5. 4.72 U2 R' F R' F U' R U2 R' U2 F 
6. 7.69 U2 R' U2 R F' U2 R2 U' F R U' 
7. (4.37) R' F' R' F U2 R U' R U2 R' U' 
8. 5.28 R' F R U2 R U' R2 F' U R2 F' 
9. 5.30 U R F' R2 F U2 F2 R U' R' U2 
10. 4.51 R F' U' R2 F R F R U R' F 
11. 7.69 R' F' R U' R U' R2 U R' U' F' 
12. 4.47 R U F R U' R' U2 F U' R U'

Some good times with some bad times mixed. But sub-5.5 pretty happy.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 14, 2018)

Round 159
Race to sub 3

Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-14
avg of 12: 3.21

Time List:
1. 3.52 R U2 R2 F' U' F U2 R2 F' R2 F 
2. 3.21 R U R F U' F U2 F U' R U 
3. (1.63) R2 U' F' R2 F' U2 R' U' R' U' R 
4. 3.16 R' F2 U' F' U2 R U R' U R U 
5. 4.48 U2 R' F R' F U' R U2 R' U2 F 
6. 1.87 U2 R' U2 R F' U2 R2 U' F R U' 
7. 4.35 R' F' R' F U2 R U' R U2 R' U' 
8. 2.59 R' F R U2 R U' R2 F' U R2 F' 
9. 2.40 U R F' R2 F U2 F2 R U' R' U2 
10. (5.85) R F' U' R2 F R F R U R' F 
11. 3.44 R' F' R U' R U' R2 U R' U' F' 
12. 3.04 R U F R U' R' U2 F U' R U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 14, 2018)

R159
Sub 2.8
Ao12- 3,35 0/3

1. 2.85
2. 2.62
3. 3.445
4. 3.123
5. 3.13
6. 4.12
7. 3.49
8. 4.43 ( One looked wrong)
9. 3.22
10. 3.793
11. 3.01
12. 3.36


----------



## muchacho (Nov 15, 2018)

Round 160
GC1998 - sub-5.5 - 5.41 [1/3]
Zeke Mackay - sub-3 - 3.21
Duncan Bannon - sub-2.8 - 3.35

Round 161
1. U2 R F' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 F R
2. F' U' F U2 F R U R' U2 R F
3. R' U' F U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2
4. U2 R U' R2 U' F U R2 U' F U'
5. R' U' F R' U' R' F U' F U' R2
6. U F U R U' R U' R' U R U2
7. U R U2 R2 U2 F R F R U R'
8. U R' F' U' F R' U2 F R U R
9. R U2 F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U R' U'
10. R' F' R U2 F' R U' R U' R2 U2
11. U' R' F U2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U F'
12. R' U2 R U R' U' R F' U' R U'


----------



## GC1998 (Nov 15, 2018)

Round 160
Race to Sub-5.5

Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-15
avg of 12: 5.35

Time List:
1. (4.19) U2 R F' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 F R 
2. 5.35 F' U' F U2 F R U R' U2 R F 
3. 6.99 R' U' F U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 
4. 6.23 U2 R U' R2 U' F U R2 U' F U' 
5. 5.26 R' U' F R' U' R' F U' F U' R2 
6. 5.30 U F U R U' R U' R' U R U2 
7. 4.55 U R U2 R2 U2 F R F R U R' 
8. 4.42 U R' F' U' F R' U2 F R U R 
9. (8.92) R U2 F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U R' U' 
10. 4.42 R' F' R U2 F' R U' R U' R2 U2 
11. 5.92 U' R' F U2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U F' 
12. 5.02 R' U2 R U R' U' R F' U' R U'

Very happy with that!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 15, 2018)

R160
Sub 2.8

Ao12- 3.42 0/3 that was bad, but I didn't have my main... Still 
1. 3.34
2. 3.223
3. 3.73
4. 3.743
5. 3.113
6. 5.46
7. 4.43
8. 2.43
9. 3.003
10. 2.93
11. 3.23
12. 3.54


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 16, 2018)

Round 161? The new one, I'm not really sure
Race to sub 3

Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-15
avg of 12: 2.91

Time List:
1. 2.75 U2 R F' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 F R
2. 3.37 F' U' F U2 F R U R' U2 R F
3. (2.08) R' U' F U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2
4. 3.40 U2 R U' R2 U' F U R2 U' F U'
5. 3.53 R' U' F R' U' R' F U' F U' R2
6. 2.67 U F U R U' R U' R' U R U2
7. 3.32 U R U2 R2 U2 F R F R U R'
8. 2.11 U R' F' U' F R' U2 F R U R
9. 2.67 R U2 F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U R' U'
10. 2.68 R' F' R U2 F' R U' R U' R2 U2
11. (3.56) U' R' F U2 F' U' R2 U' R2 U F'
12. 2.62 R' U2 R U R' U' R F' U' R U'


----------



## MCuber (Nov 18, 2018)

Round 161
Sub-3.5
Ao12: 4.86

4.73, 3.55, 5.94+, 5.13, 6.39, 3.30, 5.14, 4.30, 4.67, 5.20, 4.55, 5.35

Welp, this is an off-day. Bad average + cold handsd


----------



## muchacho (Nov 26, 2018)

Round 161
GC1998 - sub-5.5 - 5.35 [2/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-2.8 - 3.42
Zeke Mackay - sub-3 - 2.91 [1/3]
MCuber - sub-3.5 - 4.86

Round 162
1. R' F2 R U2 R F' R2 F' R U' R
2. R ' F U' R U R F' R2 F2 R U'
3. U2 R' F R U' R U' F R U' F
4. R' U' R2 F' R2 F U' R U R' F
5. U R' F2 R F2 U2 R U' R U2 R'
6. R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U F U2 R2
7. U R' F R F U R' U2 F R U
8. U' R U' R' U' F R2 U2 R2 U2 F2
9. R F' R2 U2 R U F U2 F U' R2
10. R2 U F R U' R U2 R2 F U' R2
11. R' F' U2 R' U2 R U R' F U2 F
12. R F' R2 U R F' U' R' U' R F'


----------



## MCuber (Nov 27, 2018)

Round 162
Sub-3.5
Ao12: 3.60

3.98, 3.85, 3.16, 3.72, 3.18, (2.24), 3.01, 3.43, (7.16), 3.91, 3.44, 4.32


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 27, 2018)

R162
Sub 2.8
Ao12- 2.9 0/3

1. 3.57
2. 2.81
3. 3.67
4. 2.9
5. 2.23
6. 2.72
7. 2.52
8. 2.54
9. 2.78
10. 1.97
11. 3.24
12. 4.95 UGGGG


----------



## GC1998 (Nov 30, 2018)

Round 162
Race to Sub-5.5

Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-30
avg of 12: 5.14

Time List:
1. 4.63 R' F2 R U2 R F' R2 F' R U' R 
2. 5.62 R ' F U' R U R F' R2 F2 R U' 
3. 5.72 U2 R' F R U' R U' F R U' F 
4. (6.57) R' U' R2 F' R2 F U' R U R' F 
5. 5.96 U R' F2 R F2 U2 R U' R U2 R' 
6. 4.95 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U F U2 R2 
7. 5.45 U R' F R F U R' U2 F R U 
8. 4.67 U' R U' R' U' F R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 
9. (3.82) R F' R2 U2 R U F U2 F U' R2 
10. 4.54 R2 U F R U' R U2 R2 F U' R2 
11. 4.29 R' F' U2 R' U2 R U R' F U2 F 
12. 5.54 R F' R2 U R F' U' R' U' R F'

Woah, that was good!


----------



## muchacho (Dec 6, 2018)

Round 162
MCuber - sub-3.5 - 3.60
Duncan Bannon - sub-2.8 - 2.90
GC1998 - sub-5.5 - 5.14 [3/3] Congrats! 

Round 163
1. R' U' R2 U2 F U F' U' F R2 U2
2. R' U2 R U R' F R' U2 R U' R
3. F' R2 U' F U2 R U R' F2 R U2
4. R' F' U2 F U' R U2 R F U' R
5. U2 R2 F' U2 R' U' R' F' U' R U
6. R' F U2 R U R2 F U' F' U2 F
7. U' R2 F U' R2 U' F R U2 R U'
8. U' F' R' U R' F' R U2 R F' R'
9. U' R U' R' U R' F U F U R2
10. R F' U2 F' R' U' R' U2 F U2 F'
11. R F' R' U2 R' F' R F' R' U2 R
12. U R' F' U R U R U2 R' U' R


----------



## GC1998 (Dec 6, 2018)

Round 162
Race to Sub-5.00

Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-6
avg of 12: 5.13

Time List:
1. 5.64 R' U' R2 U2 F U F' U' F R2 U2 
2. (2.86) R' U2 R U R' F R' U2 R U' R 
3. 5.99 F' R2 U' F U2 R U R' F2 R U2 
4. 4.62 R' F' U2 F U' R U2 R F U' R 
5. (9.13) U2 R2 F' U2 R' U' R' F' U' R U 
6. 3.70 R' F U2 R U R2 F U' F' U2 F 
7. 4.70 U' R2 F U' R2 U' F R U2 R U' 
8. 6.93+ U' F' R' U R' F' R U2 R F' R' 
9. 4.28 U' R U' R' U R' F U F U R2 
10. 5.01 R F' U2 F' R' U' R' U2 F U2 F' 
11. 4.42 R F' R' U2 R' F' R F' R' U2 R 
12. 6.01 U R' F' U R U R U2 R' U' R

It's going to take a bit longer than the last target I think... (would've been under 5 if I didn't get +2!!)


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 9, 2018)

Round 162 
Race to sub 2.5
CLL and EG1

Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-9
avg of 12: 2.56

Time List:
1. 2.37 R' U' R2 U2 F U F' U' F R2 U2 
2. 2.21 R' U2 R U R' F R' U2 R U' R 
3. (4.50) F' R2 U' F U2 R U R' F2 R U2 
4. 2.52 R' F' U2 F U' R U2 R F U' R 
5. 3.08+ U2 R2 F' U2 R' U' R' F' U' R U 
6. 1.73 R' F U2 R U R2 F U' F' U2 F 
7. 3.85 U' R2 F U' R2 U' F R U2 R U' 
8. 2.65 U' F' R' U R' F' R U2 R F' R' 
9. 1.76 U' R U' R' U R' F U F U R2 
10. 2.47 R F' U2 F' R' U' R' U2 F U2 F' 
11. 2.91 R F' R' U2 R' F' R F' R' U2 R 
12. (0.72) U R' F' U R U R U2 R' U' R

would've gotten it without the +2
4.5 was a screwup of the 1 EG2 alg I know lol


----------



## muchacho (Dec 18, 2018)

Round 163
GC1998 - sub-5.0 - 5.13 
ExultantCarn - sub-2.5 - 2.56

Round 164
1. U2 R' F U' F' U' R' F2 U' R2 U'
2. U R2 U2 F U2 F R U2 R' U R2
3. U R' U' R U' R F R2 U' R2 U2
4. U R' F' R U R' F' U F R U
5. U2 R U' R2 U' F R U2 R' F2 R2
6. U' F2 R U' R' F' U2 R U R U2
7. R2 U' F R F R2 U2 R' U R U'
8. R' F R2 U' R2 U' F U2 F2 R U'
9. R U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 F U
10. R2 F U' F2 U2 R U' R' U' F R
11. R' U F R U R' U2 F' R U R
12. R U' F U2 F U2 R U' R' U' R2


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 20, 2018)

Round 164
Sub 2.5

avg of 12: 2.67

Time List:
1. (4.97) U2 R' F U' F' U' R' F2 U' R2 U' 
2. 4.78+ U R2 U2 F U2 F R U2 R' U R2 
3. 2.53 U R' U' R U' R F R2 U' R2 U2 
4. 2.14 U R' F' R U R' F' U F R U 
5. 2.86 U2 R U' R2 U' F R U2 R' F2 R2 
6. 2.78 U' F2 R U' R' F' U2 R U R U2 
7. 2.19 R2 U' F R F R2 U2 R' U R U' 
8. 2.17 R' F R2 U' R2 U' F U2 F2 R U' 
9. 1.64 R U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 F U 
10. (1.47) R2 F U' F2 U2 R U' R' U' F R 
11. 2.03 R' U F R U R' U2 F' R U R 
12. 3.54 R U' F U2 F U2 R U' R' U' R2
ugh


----------



## muchacho (Jan 16, 2019)

Sorry for being so late 

Round 164
ExultantCarn - sub-2.5 - 2.67

Round 165
1. U' F U' F R U2 R' U2 F U' F'
2. U' R' F R' U' F' R U R U2 R'
3. U' R F R2 U' R2 U R U' R' F
4. U2 R' U' F' U2 F2 R U' R U' R'
5. U' R' U' F' R2 U' R2 U' F U2 F'
6. R' F U' F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 R U
7. F' U2 R' U' R F' R' U R' U' F'
8. R' U' F R U2 R' F' R2 U' R' U
9. R U2 R' U' F' R' U R' U2 F R2
10. U2 R' F R2 U2 R' U' R F R2 U2
11. R U2 F' R U2 F' R2 U' R U' R
12. R' F2 R U R' F' R2 F' U' R2 F


----------



## GC1998 (Jan 18, 2019)

Whoops, I missed round 164 somehow...

Round 165
Race to Sub-5

Generated By csTimer on 2019-01-18
avg of 12: 5.17

Time List:
1. 5.77 U' F U' F R U2 R' U2 F U' F' 
2. (3.33) U' R' F R' U' F' R U R U2 R' 
3. 5.38 U' R F R2 U' R2 U R U' R' F 
4. 4.92 U2 R' U' F' U2 F2 R U' R U' R' 
5. 5.13 U' R' U' F' R2 U' R2 U' F U2 F' 
6. 6.24 R' F U' F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 R U 
7. 3.82 F' U2 R' U' R F' R' U R' U' F' 
8. (7.18) R' U' F R U2 R' F' R2 U' R' U 
9. 3.39 R U2 R' U' F' R' U R' U2 F R2 
10. 6.69 U2 R' F R2 U2 R' U' R F R2 U2 
11. 4.48 R U2 F' R U2 F' R2 U' R U' R 
12. 5.89 R' F2 R U R' F' R2 F' U' R2 F

Few pretty good times, few pretty bad times. Still pretty happy with 5.17 ao12 though


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jan 23, 2019)

Round 164 
Race to Sub 2.5

avg of 12: 2.61

Time List:
1. 3.95+ U' F U' F R U2 R' U2 F U' F' 
2. (1.19) U' R' F R' U' F' R U R U2 R' 
3. 2.23 U' R F R2 U' R2 U R U' R' F 
4. 2.69 U2 R' U' F' U2 F2 R U' R U' R' 
5. 2.49 U' R' U' F' R2 U' R2 U' F U2 F' 
6. 2.38 R' F U' F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 R U 
7. 2.18 F' U2 R' U' R F' R' U R' U' F' 
8. (5.51+) R' U' F R U2 R' F' R2 U' R' U 
9. 2.27 R U2 R' U' F' R' U R' U2 F R2 
10. 2.24 U2 R' F R2 U2 R' U' R F R2 U2 
11. 2.16 R U2 F' R U2 F' R2 U' R U' R 
12. 3.52 R' F2 R U R' F' R2 F' U' R2 F

would've gotten it without the +2 on the 1.9


----------



## muchacho (Feb 7, 2019)

Round 165
GC1998 - sub-5 - 5.17
ExultantCarn - sub-2.5 - 2.61

Round 166
1. R U' R2 F U' R2 F' U' F' R2 U'
2. U' R' U2 R2 U' F' U' R' U R2 U2
3. U' R U' R' U2 R' F R' F U R
4. R F U' R2 U' F U' F R U' R
5. R F R2 F' U' R2 U F' U' R U
6. U R2 U' F' U2 F U' F U' R2 U'
7. R2 F R U R U2 R2 F R U R
8. U R' F U F' U2 F U2 F R F
9. U' R' U2 R F R U' R' F' U2 F
10. U' R U' R2 U2 F U' F' R2 F' R2
11. R' U2 F R2 F R2 U2 R' U' R' F
12. R2 F U2 F R2 U' F' U' R2 U' R


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 9, 2019)

Restarting this again (sorry!)

Round 166
Sub 2.7
Ao12- 2.48 (1/3)
1. 3.27
2. 2.50
3. 2.44
4. 2.97
5. 1.90
6. 2.33
7. 1.41
8. 6.54
9. 2.44
10. 2.94
11. 2.47
12. 2.83


----------



## ExultantCarn (Feb 10, 2019)

Round 166
Race to Sub 2.5

avg of 12: 2.49
1. (4.77) R U' R2 F U' R2 F' U' F' R2 U'
2. 3.23 U' R' U2 R2 U' F' U' R' U R2 U2
3. 1.92 U' R U' R' U2 R' F R' F U R
4. 2.36 R F U' R2 U' F U' F R U' R
5. (1.26) R F R2 F' U' R2 U F' U' R U
6. 1.92 U R2 U' F' U2 F U' F U' R2 U'
7. 2.75 R2 F R U R U2 R2 F R U R
8. 2.27 U R' F U F' U2 F U2 F R F
9. 1.99 U' R' U2 R F R U' R' F' U2 F
10. 3.30 U' R U' R2 U2 F U' F' R2 F' R2
11. 2.62 R' U2 F R2 F R2 U2 R' U' R' F
12. 2.52 R2 F U2 F R2 U' F' U' R2 U' R
finally lol


----------



## GC1998 (Feb 13, 2019)

Round 166
Race to Sub-5

Generated By csTimer on 2019-02-13
avg of 12: 5.19

Time List:
1. 4.89 R U' R2 F U' R2 F' U' F' R2 U' 
2. 5.96 U' R' U2 R2 U' F' U' R' U R2 U2 
3. 5.35  U' R U' R' U2 R' F R' F U R 
4. 5.02 R F U' R2 U' F U' F R U' R 
5. 4.48 R F R2 F' U' R2 U F' U' R U 
6. 4.61 U R2 U' F' U2 F U' F U' R2 U' 
7. 4.63 R2 F R U R U2 R2 F R U R 
8. 6.33 U R' F U F' U2 F U2 F R F 
9. (4.39) U' R' U2 R F R U' R' F' U2 F 
10. 5.39 U' R U' R2 U2 F U' F' R2 F' R2 
11. 5.23 R' U2 F R2 F R2 U2 R' U' R' F 
12. (6.80) R2 F U2 F R2 U' F' U' R2 U' R

Hey, pretty happy with that.


----------



## MCuber (Feb 18, 2019)

Round 166
Sub-3.5

Ao12: 4.05 (0/3)

1. 4.14
2. 3.28
3. 4.06
4. 4.03
5. 3.12
6. 3.57
7. 1.98
8. 9.22+
9. 4.04
10. 4.29
11. 3.93
12. 6.06

2x2 is a joke anyway idk why I try it


----------



## muchacho (Feb 24, 2019)

Round 166
Duncan Bannon - sub-2.7 - 2.48 [1/3]
ExultantCarn - sub-2.5 - 2.49 [1/3]
GC1998 - sub-5 - 5.19
MCuber - sub-3.5 - 4.05

Round 167
1. R F' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R U'
2. U2 R F U' F U' F R2 U R' U'
3. U' R' U' F R2 F U F R U' R'
4. R U' R' F2 U2 F R2 U2 R' U2 R
5 .U2 R' U F U' F2 U2 R U R' U2
6. R U' R' U R U R' U' F R U'
7. R F U' F U' F U2 F' R U2 R
8. R2 U2 R U F R U2 R' U' R2 U'
9. U' F' R2 F U' R U' R' F R U
10. U' R2 F R U' R' F U2 F U2 F
11. R U' R' U R' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U
12. R' U2 F U R2 F' U2 F' R2 U' R2


----------



## GC1998 (Feb 28, 2019)

Round 166
Race to Sub-5

Generated By csTimer on 2019-02-28
avg of 12: 4.66

Time List:
1. 5.20 R F' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R U' 
2. (2.82) U2 R F U' F U' F R2 U R' U' 
3. 5.35 U' R' U' F R2 F U F R U' R' 
4. 5.08 R U' R' F2 U2 F R2 U2 R' U2 R 
5. 4.87 5 .U2 R' U F U' F2 U2 R U R' U2 
6. 4.92 R U' R' U R U R' U' F R U' 
7. 3.08 R F U' F U' F U2 F' R U2 R 
8. 4.47 R2 U2 R U F R U2 R' U' R2 U' 
9. (6.84+) U' F' R2 F U' R U' R' F R U 
10. 5.04 U' R2 F R U' R' F U2 F U2 F 
11. 5.68 R U' R' U R' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U 
12. 2.95 R' U2 F U R2 F' U2 F' R2 U' R2

Holy moly that was good!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 28, 2019)

R166
Sub 2.7
Ao12- 3.03 0/3 (should have been much better, need to practice more....)
1. 2.00
2. 2.59
3. 2.79
4. 2.20
5. 2.38 +2 = 4.38
6. 2.58
7. 3.28
8. 2.26
9. 2.7
10. 4.5 (oooouch)
11. 3.45
12. 4.02 (yuck)


----------



## ExultantCarn (Mar 3, 2019)

R166
Sub 2.5
avg of 12: 2.58
Time List:
1. 1.91 R F' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R U' 
2. (4.43) U2 R F U' F U' F R2 U R' U' 
3. 2.93+ U' R' U' F R2 F U F R U' R' 
4. 2.33 R U' R' F2 U2 F R2 U2 R' U2 R 
5. 3.01 U2 R' U F U' F2 U2 R U R' U2 
6. 3.22 R U' R' U R U R' U' F R U' 
7. 2.71 R F U' F U' F U2 F' R U2 R 
8. 1.89 R2 U2 R U F R U2 R' U' R2 U' 
9. (1.72) U' F' R2 F U' R U' R' F R U 
10. 2.71 U' R2 F R U' R' F U2 F U2 F 
11. 2.69 R U' R' U R' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U 
12. 2.38 R' U2 F U R2 F' U2 F' R2 U' R2

terrible


----------



## MCuber (Mar 7, 2019)

Round 166
Sub-3.5
Ao12: 3.91 /*
1. 3.29
2. 5.62+
3. 2.65
4. 3.99
5. 4.62
6. 5.79
7. 4.36
8. 6.70
9. 5.48
10. 2.89
11. 3.36
12. 2.45 */


----------



## muchacho (Mar 14, 2019)

Round 167
GC1998 - sub-5 - 4.66 [1/3]
Duncan Bannon - sub-2.7 - 3.03
ExultantCarn - sub-2.5 - 2.58
MCuber - sub-3.5 - 3.91

Round 168
1. R U' F R' U2 R U' R U' R2 F
2. R F' R F' R' U R' F U' R U'
3. U2 R' U' R U' R F U2 F U' F
4. R2 U2 F U F U2 R U R' F R
5. U R F R U' R U' R' U2 R2 F'
6. R' F U' R' U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U'
7. R U' R2 U' R F' R' U R2 F' R2
8. R' U2 R U F' R' U2 R' U2 F2 R
9. U' R' F R' F2 U2 F U2 F U2 R
10. U2 R2 U' F U R' U2 F R U' R'
11. U2 R' F R U R' F U' F R2 U
12. U2 F R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U' F2


----------



## GC1998 (Mar 23, 2019)

Round 167
Race to Sub-5

Generated By csTimer on 2019-03-23
avg of 12: 5.43

Time List:
1. 5.71 R U' F R' U2 R U' R U' R2 F 
2. 4.44 R F' R F' R' U R' F U' R U' 
3. 6.02 U2 R' U' R U' R F U2 F U' F 
4. 4.86 R2 U2 F U F U2 R U R' F R 
5. 5.75 U R F R U' R U' R' U2 R2 F' 
6. (4.30) R' F U' R' U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U' 
7. 6.42 R U' R2 U' R F' R' U R2 F' R2 
8. 4.54 R' U2 R U F' R' U2 R' U2 F2 R 
9. 6.60 U' R' F R' F2 U2 F U2 F U2 R 
10. 4.82 U2 R2 U' F U R' U2 F R U' R' 
11. (6.99) U2 R' F R U R' F U' F R2 U 
12. 5.15 U2 F R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U' F2

Meh, not as good as last week, but some good times in there (and some bad ones!)


----------



## muchacho (Apr 9, 2019)

Round 168
GC1998 - sub-5 - 5.43

Round 169
1. R' F' U' F U' F2 U' F U' R U2
2. R' F' U2 F U2 F U2 F U' F2 R2
3. R U' R2 U' R' U2 F R' U2 F U
4. R U' R2 U' R2 F' R' U' R' F R
5. U F' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R F'
6. R' F' U' F R U2 R U' F U' R2
7. U' R' U2 F' R2 F' R2 U R U2 R
8. U' R U' F' R2 F' U' R U' F' U2
9. R' F R U R2 F' R' U' R2 F U'
10. R' U' F U' F2 U F U' R U R'
11. U' R' U' F' U R2 U R F' U2 R2
12. R' U' F U2 R' F U' F' U F' U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 10, 2019)

Round 169
Sub 2.7
Ao12- 2.53! 1/3
1. 2.3
2. 2.04
3. 2.77
4. 2.5
5. 6.67+2 = 8.87
6. 2.45
7. 2.18
8. 2.46
9. 2.16
10. 2.27
11. 3.16
12. 3.06


----------



## SnappyCuber (Apr 10, 2019)

Round 169
Sub 4.5
Ao12 - 4.11!
1. 4.15
2. (6.29)
3. 5.89
4. (2.86)
5. 4.85
6. 4.87
7. 5.35
8. 4.59
9. 5.51
10. 4.58
11. 5.99
12. 3.61


----------



## GC1998 (Apr 13, 2019)

Round 169
Race to sub-5

Generated By csTimer on 2019-04-13
avg of 12: 4.92

Time List:
1. 4.30 R' F' U' F U' F2 U' F U' R U2 
2. 4.22 R' F' U2 F U2 F U2 F U' F2 R2 
3. 4.34 R U' R2 U' R' U2 F R' U2 F U 
4. (6.46) R U' R2 U' R2 F' R' U' R' F R 
5. 4.28 U F' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R F' 
6. 4.87 R' F' U' F R U2 R U' F U' R2 
7. 4.81 U' R' U2 F' R2 F' R2 U R U2 R 
8. 6.43 U' R U' F' R2 F' U' R U' F' U2 
9. 5.13 R' F R U R2 F' R' U' R2 F U' 
10. (3.92) R' U' F U' F2 U F U' R U R' 
11. 5.25 U' R' U' F' U R2 U R F' U2 R2 
12. 5.55 R' U' F U2 R' F U' F' U F' U'

Excellent!


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 13, 2019)

Race to sub 10!
Method: Ortega
Cube: Slow QiYi QiDi 2x2

Generated By csTimer on 2019-04-13
avg of 12: 8.06 (Success)

Time List:
1. 5.04 U R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U' L2 R F' R' F L' R' F L' F2 
2. 8.67 U' R' D2 U2 F2 L F2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 F' L' R2 F' D' U L' R2 
3. 11.91 R U' R' B2 L2 B2 D2 F' R D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 D 
4. 7.76 D R' F B2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 D R2 U R' D2 F' L' B2 D2 U' 
5. (4.98) R2 U' B' L' D' F' R' F' B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 
6. 7.04 F2 U2 L' F' R' U2 L2 U F' L2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 D B2 
7. (15.32) L D' L D2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 D2 R F U' B2 L2 D' B U' 
8. 7.20 U' F L2 B' L' U2 D' B' U2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 L 
9. 11.16 R2 U F' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' D R2 D R F L 
10. 8.75 U2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R' U L2 F L2 D F U F 
11. 7.19 U R2 D R B2 U2 D' B D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 F' 
12. 5.90 U2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 B F2 L2 U' L D2 R U' F' U B D' U


----------



## muchacho (Apr 20, 2019)

Round 169
Duncan Bannon - sub-2.7 - 2.53 [1/3]
SnappyCuber - sub-4.5 - 4.11 [1/3]
GC1998 - sub-5 - 4.92 [2/3]
iLarryTheOneLung - sub-10 - 8.06 [1/3]

Round 170
1. U' F U' R2 U R' U2 F R U' R'
2. R F' U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R U2
3. R U F' U2 R' U R' F R2 U2 R'
4. R' U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U F2 U' R
5. F U' F R F U2 F R U2 R' F
6. R' U F' U R U R' U2 F R U2
7. R2 F' U2 F U R U R' F U F
8. R2 U F2 R U R U2 R2 F R U
9. F' U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R'
10. R' U2 F U2 F R2 U' R' U F' U'
11. U' R' F U2 F U' R U' R' U R'
12. R U R' F' R2 U' R2 U' F R2 F'


----------



## GC1998 (Apr 24, 2019)

Round 170
Race to sub-5

Generated By csTimer on 2019-04-24
avg of 12: 5.34

Time List:
1. (3.81)
2. 4.82, 
3. (11.84), 
4. 7.73, 
5. 4.86, 
6. 4.70, 
7. 5.11, 
8. 5.13, 
9. 5.40, 
10. 5.60, 
11. 6.16, 
12. 3.89

Not bad average, but I completely fudged up number 3!


----------



## ExultantCarn (Apr 25, 2019)

Round 170
Sub 2.5
avg of 12: 2.56

Time List:
1. 3.16 U' F U' R2 U R' U2 F R U' R' 
2. 2.29 R F' U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R U2 
3. 2.81 R U F' U2 R' U R' F R2 U2 R' 
4. 3.49 R' U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U F2 U' R 
5. 3.13 F U' F R F U2 F R U2 R' F 
6. 2.00 R' U F' U R U R' U2 F R U2 
7. 2.12 R2 F' U2 F U R U R' F U F 
8. (3.74) R2 U F2 R U R U2 R2 F R U 
9. 1.61 F' U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R' 
10. 1.90 R' U2 F U2 F R2 U' R' U F' U' 
11. 3.11 U' R' F U2 F U' R U' R' U R' 
12. (1.31) R U R' F' R2 U' R2 U' F R2 F'
ugh


----------



## muchacho (May 2, 2019)

Round 170
GC1998 - sub-5 - 5.34
ExultantCarn - sub-2.5 - 2.56

Round 171 
1. R F' U' F R U' R' F U' F R
2 .R' U2 R U' R F U' R U R' U'
3. R U2 R' U R' U2 R F R U' R2
4 .R U' R2 U' F' R U' R2 F U F
5. U2 R' F R2 U2 R2 U2 R U F' R'
6. U' R U' R2 F' U R U' R2 F U'
7. R' F U' F' U2 F' U' F2 U' R U'
8. R' U2 R U2 R F' U' R' U' F U'
9. F U2 F R U' R' U' F' U2 R2 U'
10. R' U R' F' U R2 U2 R' U R' U'
11. U' R' U2 R U F' R2 F U' R2 U'
12. R F' U2 R' U2 R' U2 F U2 F' R


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 29, 2019)

Round 170
Cube: YJ MGC
Goal: Sub-9

1. 5.73
2. 7.23
3. 9.35
4. 4.87
*5. (10.59)*
6. 4.9
*7. (3.9)*
8. 5.22
9. 4.88
10. 8.5
11. 9.88
12. 8.92

*Average of 5: 7.55*


----------



## muchacho (Jul 29, 2019)

Round 171
PingPongCuber - sub-9 - 7.55 [1/3]

Round 172
1. U R' U' R U' R F' R' U' R U
2. R F' R2 U' F U' R U' R U' R
3. U R' U' R F U2 F R U' R F
4. U R U2 R' U' F R U' R2 U' F
5. U2 R U' F' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U'
6. R' F R2 F' R' U R F' U2 R' U2
7. R U2 F R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 F'
8. R U' F' R2 F R' U2 R U' R U'
9. R' U R' U' F U2 F' U2 F U' R
10. U' R F' R' U' R' F U2 F R F2
11. R' F U2 R' U2 F R2 U' F' R' U'
12. R' U' F R U' F U2 F R2 U' R'


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jul 29, 2019)

Round 171
Goal: Sub 2.5

avg of 12: 2.42

Time List:
1. 4.36 U R' U' R U' R F' R' U' R U
2. 1.48 R F' R2 U' F U' R U' R U' R
3. 1.88 U R' U' R F U2 F R U' R F
4. 1.83 U R U2 R' U' F R U' R2 U' F
5. 1.56 U2 R U' F' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U'
6. 2.99 R' F R2 F' R' U R F' U2 R' U2
7. (DNF(1.58)) R U2 F R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 F'
8. 2.52 R U' F' R2 F R' U2 R U' R U'
9. 3.06 R' U R' U' F U2 F' U2 F U' R
10. (1.17) U' R F' R' U' R' F U2 F R F2
11. 1.65 R' F U2 R' U2 F R2 U' F' R' U'
12. 2.90 R' U' F R U' F U2 F R2 U' R'

I didn't realize that this thread was still a thing lol
this average was not good for me lol


----------



## Koen van Aller (Jul 29, 2019)

Round 171
Goal: sub 5

Avg of 12: 4.41

Times:
1. 3.89
2. 4.61
3. 6.00
4. 2.66
5. 5.29
6. 4.63
7. 4.14
8. 4.05
9. (6.89)
10. (2.54)
11. 3.83
12. 5.06

It would be nice if this thread becomes a thing again!


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 29, 2019)

Round 171
Goal: sub 3

Сгенерираванно csTimer'ом на 2019-07-29
срд of 12: 3.26

Time List:
1. 3.19 U R' U' R U' R F' R' U' R U 
2. (4.66+) R F' R2 U' F U' R U' R U' R 
3. 4.32 U R' U' R F U2 F R U' R F 
4. 3.48 U R U2 R' U' F R U' R2 U' F 
5. 3.04 U2 R U' F' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' 
6. 3.94 R' F R2 F' R' U R F' U2 R' U2 
7. 2.55 R U2 F R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 F' 
8. 2.98 R U' F' R2 F R' U2 R U' R U' 
9. 3.49 R' U R' U' F U2 F' U2 F U' R 
10. (1.69) U' R F' R' U' R' F U2 F R F2 
11. 2.73 R' F U2 R' U2 F R2 U' F' R' U' 
12. 2.92 R' U' F R U' F U2 F R2 U' R'
yes my cstimer is in russian. no i don't speak russian


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 30, 2019)

Round 171
Cube: YJ MGC
Goal: Sub-9

1. 10.05
2. 8.72
3. 7
4. 7.11
5. 8.69
6. 7.08
7. 6.66
8. * (10.35)*
9. 8.56
10. *(**4.48)*
11. 5.67
12. 10.29

*Average of 12: 8.17*

I've been improving, if I do this well next week I will go for sub-8.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry, I was on holiday.

Round 172
ExultantCam - sub-2.5 - 2.42 [1/3]
Koen van Aller - sub-5 - 4.41 [1/3]
Zake Mackay - sub-3 - 3.26
PingPongCuber - sub-9 - 8.17 [2/3]

Round 173
1. R' F R' U2 F' R U R U2 R' U2
2. R U2 R2 U' F' U2 F U2 F U' F
3. U R' F U' F R' F' U2 R2 U' F'
4. R' F' U' R U' R' U' F R2 U' R2
5. U' R' F U' F R2 U' R2 U F U2
6. R F' U' R' U R' U' F R' F U
7. U' R' U2 F R U F' U F R U
8. R' F U' R2 U' F' R' U' F' R2 U
9. U R2 U' R U' R' U' R U R U'
10. U2 F U' F U2 R U R U2 R' U'
11. U' R' U' R' F U' F U F R2 U
12. U R2 F' R U' R' F R U R' U'


----------



## ExultantCarn (Aug 11, 2019)

Round 172
Goal: Sub 2.5
Cube: Valk 2
avg of 12: 2.42

Time List:
1. 2.49 R' F R' U2 F' R U R U2 R' U2 
2. (1.59) R U2 R2 U' F' U2 F U2 F U' F 
3. 2.67 U R' F U' F R' F' U2 R2 U' F' 
4. 1.86 R' F' U' R U' R' U' F R2 U' R2 
5. (4.77) U' R' F U' F R2 U' R2 U F U2 
6. 2.43 R F' U' R' U R' U' F R' F U 
7. 2.15 U' R' U2 F R U F' U F R U 
8. 2.34 R' F U' R2 U' F' R' U' F' R2 U 
9. 2.25 U R2 U' R U' R' U' R U R U' 
10. 3.00 U2 F U' F U2 R U R U2 R' U' 
11. 1.94 U' R' U' R' F U' F U F R2 U 
12. 3.04 U R2 F' R U' R' F R U R' U'


----------



## CarterK (Aug 11, 2019)

Sub 1.7

Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-11
avg of 12: 1.74

Time List:
1. 1.70 U R' U' R U' R F' R' U' R U 
2. (3.29+) R F' R2 U' F U' R U' R U' R 
3. 2.35 U R' U' R F U2 F R U' R F 
4. 2.61 U R U2 R' U' F R U' R2 U' F 
5. 1.56 U2 R U' F' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' 
6. 1.20 R' F R2 F' R' U R F' U2 R' U2 
7. 1.78 R U2 F R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 F' 
8. 1.30 R U' F' R2 F R' U2 R U' R U' 
9. 2.15 R' U R' U' F U2 F' U2 F U' R 
10. (0.89) U' R F' R' U' R' F U2 F R F2 
11. 1.59 R' F U2 R' U2 F R2 U' F' R' U' 
12. 1.16 R' U' F R U' F U2 F R2 U' R'

1.61 w/o +2 oops


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 12, 2019)

Goal: Sub-9

Generated By csTimer on 2019-08-11 (solving from 2019-08-11 16:29:12 to 2019-08-11 21:14:25)
avg of 12: 8.649

Time List:
1. 7.084 R F' R2 F2 U R' U2 R' U @2019-08-11 21:09.08
2. 8.869 R' F R' U2 F' R U R U2 R' U2 @2019-08-11 21:09:52 
3. 8.376 R U2 R2 U' F' U2 F U2 F U' F @2019-08-11 21:10:20 
4. 10.058 U R' F U' F R' F' U2 R2 U' F' @2019-08-11 21:10:41 
5. 5.226 R' F' U' R U' R' U' F R2 U' R2 @2019-08-11 21:11:07 
6. 8.927 U' R' F U' F R2 U' R2 U F U2 @2019-08-11 21:11:35 
7. 8.241 U' R' U2 F R U F' U F R U @2019-08-11 21:12:13 
8. (10.685) R' F U' R2 U' F' R' U' F' R2 U @2019-08-11 21:12:46 
9. (5.072) U R2 U' R U' R' U' R U R U' @2019-08-11 21:13:18 
10. 9.649 U2 F U' F U2 R U R U2 R' U' @2019-08-11 21:13:40 
11. 9.604 U' R' U' R' F U' F U F R2 U @2019-08-11 21:14:02 
12. 10.459 U R2 F' R U' R' F R U R' U' @2019-08-11 21:14:25


----------



## Koen van Aller (Aug 21, 2019)

Round 173
Goal: sub 5

Times:
1. 4.82
2. 5.09
3. 4.59
4. (3.49)
5. 4.39
6. 4.25
7. 3.88
8. 5.03
9. 5.52
10. 5.54
11. 4.93
12. (5.91)

Avg12: 4.80


----------



## muchacho (Aug 21, 2019)

Round 173
ExultantCam - sub-2.5 - 2.42 [2/3]
Xtreme Cuber - sub-5.5 - 4.616 [1/3]
CarterK - sub 1.7 - 1.74
PingPongCuber - sub-9 - 8.649 [1/3]
Koen van Aller - sub-5 - 4.80 [1/3]

Round 174
1. U' R' F' U2 F' U2 F U' R U' R'
2. R' U' F U2 R U' R U2 R2 F R'
3. R' U' F' R U R F' U2 R' U' R'
4. R U' R2 F' U' R' F R U' R2 F
5. R' U2 F2 U F R U R' U' F R
6. U' R U' F' R2 U F2 U2 R U R
7. R U2 R2 F' U2 F' R U' R' U' F
8. R' F R U R2 U' R2 F U2 F' U2
9. U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' F2 U' R
10. U R U' R2 U R U' R2 F U' R2
11. U R' F U' R2 U' R2 F U F' R2
12. U2 R F' U' R' F U2 R U R' U2


----------



## ExultantCarn (Aug 26, 2019)

Round 174
Sub 2.5
Cube: Valk 2
Method: EG

avg of 12: 2.44
Time List:
1. 4.04+ U' R' F' U2 F' U2 F U' R U' R' 
2. 1.67 R' U' F U2 R U' R U2 R2 F R' 
3. 2.19 R' U' F' R U R F' U2 R' U' R' 
4. 2.45 R U' R2 F' U' R' F R U' R2 F 
5. (1.54) R' U2 F2 U F R U R' U' F R 
6. 2.64 U' R U' F' R2 U F2 U2 R U R 
7. 2.20 R U2 R2 F' U2 F' R U' R' U' F 
8. 1.92 R' F R U R2 U' R2 F U2 F' U2 
9. (4.10+) U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' F2 U' R 
10. 2.73 U R U' R2 U R U' R2 F U' R2 
11. 2.52 U R' F U' R2 U' R2 F U F' R2 
12. 2.00 U2 R F' U' R' F U2 R U R' U2

it would've been like 2.17 without the +2s


----------



## muchacho (Sep 1, 2019)

Round 174
ExultantCarn - sub-2.5 - 2.44 [3/3] Congrats!

Round 175
1. R F' R' F U F U' R U2 R U2
2. U2 R U2 R' U' R' F U R' U' F'
3. R' F U' R' F U2 F U' R2 U' F'
4. U2 R U2 R2 U F R2 U' R' F U'
5. U R U' R2 U' F U2 F' R U F
6. R' U2 F' R U' R F' U' R2 F U
7. F' R' U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R U
8. R2 U' F' R U2 R' F' U' R U2 R
9. U R' F U2 R' U' F R2 F U2 F
10. R U' R2 F' U2 F U' F U' F2 U
11. U2 R' U2 F' R' F U' F U' R U'
12. U2 R' U' R U' F U2 R2 U' R2 F


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 1, 2019)

Cube: Valk 2M

Goal: Sub 7.5

AO12: 6.582

1. 6.91
2. 5.91
3. 4.65
4. 7.78
5. 8.86
6. 5.42
7. 8.34
8. 6.6
9. 4.8
10. 5.96
11. 7.55
12. 6.55


----------



## muchacho (Sep 18, 2019)

Round 175
Cubingwitdapizza - sub-7.5 - 6.582 [1/3]

Round 176
1. R F' U2 F U' F U2 R2 F' U' R2
2. R' U2 F' R U R' F U2 F' R U'
3. R' U' F' R2 F' U2 R' U2 R' U' R
4. U2 R' U' R2 U2 F U2 R' U' F R
5. U R' F' R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U'
6. U' R' F R U' R' F' U' R2 U2 F
7. U' R' U' R2 F R U' R U2 R' U2
8. U' R' F R F R U R' U R U2
9. R2 U2 R U2 R' F U' F' R U2 R'
10. U' R' U2 F' U' R U R U2 R2 U'
11. U R' U2 R U' R F' R F' U2 R'
12. U R U' F2 R U R' F U' R' U'


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 18, 2019)

Goal: 7.5
Cube: Valk 2 M
AO12: 5.46

1. 6.05
2. 5.98
3. 6.43
4. (3.30)
5. 6.45
6. 6.35
7. 3.61
8. 3.93
9. 3.65
10. 6.16
11. 6.04
12. (6.99)

I got a few really good singles. 4 sub 4s!


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 18, 2019)

Goal: Sub 3
Cube: MGC
Generated By csTimer on 2019-09-18
avg of 12: 2.98

Time List:
1. 2.58 R F' U2 F U' F U2 R2 F' U' R2 
2. 3.33 R' U2 F' R U R' F U2 F' R U' 
3. (2.03) R' U' F' R2 F' U2 R' U2 R' U' R 
4. 2.67 U2 R' U' R2 U2 F U2 R' U' F R 
5. (5.06) U R' F' R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U' 
6. 3.39 U' R' F R U' R' F' U' R2 U2 F 
7. 2.50 U' R' U' R2 F R U' R U2 R' U2 
8. 4.32 U' R' F R F R U R' U R U2 
9. 3.38 R2 U2 R U2 R' F U' F' R U2 R' 
10. 2.46 U' R' U2 F' U' R U R U2 R2 U' 
11. 2.58 U R' U2 R U' R F' R F' U2 R' 
12. 2.56 U R U' F2 R U R' F U' R' U'


----------



## ExultantCarn (Sep 21, 2019)

Round 175
Goal: Sub 2.3
Cube: Valk 2
avg of 12: 2.25

Time List:
1. 3.48+ R F' U2 F U' F U2 R2 F' U' R2 
2. 1.81 R' U2 F' R U R' F U2 F' R U' 
3. 2.04 R' U' F' R2 F' U2 R' U2 R' U' R 
4. (4.81) U2 R' U' R2 U2 F U2 R' U' F R 
5. 1.35 U R' F' R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U' 
6. 1.94 U' R' F R U' R' F' U' R2 U2 F 
7. 2.01 U' R' U' R2 F R U' R U2 R' U2 
8. 1.99 U' R' F R F R U R' U R U2 
9. 3.51 R2 U2 R U2 R' F U' F' R U2 R' 
10. 2.30 U' R' U2 F' U' R U R U2 R2 U' 
11. (1.21) U R' U2 R U' R F' R F' U2 R' 
12. 2.04 U R U' F2 R U R' F U' R' U'

2.05 without the +2 lol


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Sep 21, 2019)

Goal-Sub 6
Cube-MGC
Avg of 12: 5.12
1-(3.17)
2-5.38
3-5.49
4-5.72
5-(DNF)(2.94) RIP
6-5.45
7-6.43
8-3.96
9-5.49 LOL Same time as #3
10-4.54
11-3.95
12-4.75


----------



## LightFlame_ (Sep 29, 2019)

Goal - sub-6.5
avg of 12: 6.25 
new plastic dayan zhanchi

Time List:
1. 6.61 R F' U2 F U' F U2 R2 F' U' R2 
2. 5.22 R' U2 F' R U R' F U2 F' R U' 
3. 7.46 R' U' F' R2 F' U2 R' U2 R' U' R 
4. 7.34 U2 R' U' R2 U2 F U2 R' U' F R 
5. 11.56 U R' F' R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U' 
6. 5.42 U' R' F R U' R' F' U' R2 U2 F 
7. 8.89 U' R' U' R2 F R U' R U2 R' U2 
8. 7.98 U' R' F R F R U R' U R U2 
9. 3.91 R2 U2 R U2 R' F U' F' R U2 R' 
10. 5.15 U' R' U2 F' U' R U R U2 R2 U' 
11. 4.50 U R' U2 R U' R F' R F' U2 R' 
12. 3.86 U R U' F2 R U R' F U' R' U'


----------



## muchacho (Sep 29, 2019)

Round 176
Cubinwitdapizza - sub-7.5 - 5.46 [2/3]
Zeke Mackay - sub-3 - 2.98 [1/3]
ExultantCarn - sub-2.3 - 2.25 [1/3]
wearephamily1719 - sub-6 - 5.12 [1/3]
LightFlame_ - sub-6.5 - 6.25 [1/3]

Round 177
1. U R U2 R2 F R U' F2 U' R U
2. U' R U' R' U' R' F R2 U2 R U'
3. R' F' R U F' R2 U2 R U R' U'
4. R2 U R2 U2 R2 F R U' R U2 R'
5. U F U' F' U2 F U' F U2 R2 U'
6. R F U' F R U' R' F R U' F
7. U R U2 R' F U2 R U' R' U R2
8. U R F' R' F R2 U' R2 F U2 R
9. R' F' R U' R U' R' F U2 F' U'
10. R' F U' R2 U' R' U' R' F U' R
11. R' U' R U F' U R' F' R U' R
12. R' U R' U F U' R2 U' R' U2 R'


----------



## LightFlame_ (Sep 29, 2019)

round 176
ortega
goal: sub 6.5
avg of 12: 5:98

Time List:
1. 5.19 U R U2 R2 F R U' F2 U' R U 
2. 6.77 U' R U' R' U' R' F R2 U2 R U' 
3. 6.48 R' F' R U F' R2 U2 R U R' U' 
4. 6.78 R2 U R2 U2 R2 F R U' R U2 R' 
5. 6.67 U F U' F' U2 F U' F U2 R2 U' 
6. (3.68) R F U' F R U' R' F R U' F 
7. 5.03 U R U2 R' F U2 R U' R' U R2 
8. (7.47) U R F' R' F R2 U' R2 F U2 R 
9. 5.55 R' F' R U' R U' R' F U2 F' U' 
10. 6.66 R' F U' R2 U' R' U' R' F U' R 
11. 6.11 R' U' R U F' U R' F' R U' R 
12. 4.56 R' U R' U F U' R2 U' R' U2 R'

what happened during 9 and 10 is spooky


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Oct 1, 2019)

Goal-Sub 5.5
Cube-YJ MGC
Avg of 12-6.99 OOF
1-5.89
2-4.73
3-7.1
4-6.52
5-4.97
6-8.31
7-6.05
8-11.59
9-5.09
10-5.81
11-8.57+
12-DNF


----------



## ExultantCarn (Oct 5, 2019)

Round 176
Goal: Sub 2,3
avg of 12: 2.09

Time List:
1. 1.76 U R U2 R2 F R U' F2 U' R U 
2. 2.58 U' R U' R' U' R' F R2 U2 R U' 
3. 2.47 R' F' R U F' R2 U2 R U R' U' 
4. 1.59 R2 U R2 U2 R2 F R U' R U2 R' 
5. (1.26) U F U' F' U2 F U' F U2 R2 U' 
6. 2.17 R F U' F R U' R' F R U' F 
7. 1.43 U R U2 R' F U2 R U' R' U R2 
8. 3.20 U R F' R' F R2 U' R2 F U2 R 
9. 1.67 R' F' R U' R U' R' F U2 F' U' 
10. 1.88 R' F U' R2 U' R' U' R' F U' R 
11. 2.17 R' U' R U F' U R' F' R U' R 
12. (4.31+) R' U R' U F U' R2 U' R' U2 R'


----------



## Koen van Aller (Oct 6, 2019)

Round 177
Goal: sub 5
Times:

1. 5.07
2. 4.45
3. (7.24)
4. 4.80
5. 4.97
6. (2.67)
7. 4.56
8. 5.66
9. 5.20
10. 5.19
11. 4.00
12. 5.43

Avg12: 4.87


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 16, 2019)

Well after a long break from updating these threads, I will start them up again. I will keep the rounds going from the number it was last at, but for anyone that has posted here previously, please post a new goal you are going for, and all will start at 0/3 for success. 

For anyone new to this thread, each week I will post a new set of scrambles for everyone to use, and once you have completed your solves, post your times with the scrambles here and if you get your goal 3 weeks in a row, then you will graduate, and you can then set a new goal. If however you get your goal one week, but fail the next week then you will be reset to 0/3. Please see older posts above for any thoughts you might have, or post them and I will get back to you. Additionally, if you miss a week, then no worries and you will keep your progress from your last post. 

I will update everyone's results at the end of the week and post new scrambles each Sunday evening.


Lastly, please post your posts like this:

Round 177
Goal: sub 5
Times:

1. 5.07
2. 4.45
3. (7.24)
4. 4.80
5. 4.97
6. (2.67)
7. 4.56
8. 5.66
9. 5.20
10. 5.19
11. 4.00
12. 5.43

Avg12: 4.87

So without further to do, here is the new set of scrambles for this week:

Round 178 Scrambles
1. R2 F' R F' U R' U2 F' U'
2. F U F2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 U2
3. R U2 R' U F R U' R2 U R2
4. U' R2 F2 U' R U2 R' F U2
5. U2 R' U' F' U' F R U2 F'
6. U2 R' U2 R F' U2 R F R U'
7. U2 R' U F' U2 F R2 F U R'
8. U F R U R2 F R' F2 R'
9. F' R' F' U F' U' F U R2
10. F2 R2 U R' U R U' R2 U2
11. F' R F R' F' U2 F' R2 F U2
12. U' R F' R' F' U2 R F' U'

Round will end on Sunday, December 22nd, 2019. Best of luck to all competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 16, 2019)

Round 177
Race to sub-4.5 (1/3)

Ao12: 4.29
1. 3.72 
2. 5.27 
3. (32.49) 
4. 3.02 
5. (2.37) 
6. 5.46 
7. 6.74 
8. 2.62 
9. 3.26 
10. 4.58 
11. 4.22 
12. 4.05


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 16, 2019)

Round 177
Cube: Valk 2
Method: CLL, EG-1, most of EG-2
Goal: Sub 2
avg of 12: 1.97

Time List:
1. (1.64) R2 F' R F' U R' U2 F' U' 
2. 2.11 F U F2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 
3. 1.65 R U2 R' U F R U' R2 U R2 
4. 2.28 U' R2 F2 U' R U2 R' F U2 
5. 1.90 U2 R' U' F' U' F R U2 F' 
6. 2.11 U2 R' U2 R F' U2 R F R U' 
7. 1.91 U2 R' U F' U2 F R2 F U R' 
8. 2.14 U F R U R2 F R' F2 R' 
9. (2.36) F' R' F' U F' U' F U R2 
10. 1.74 F2 R2 U R' U R U' R2 U2 
11. 1.83 F' R F R' F' U2 F' R2 F U2 
12. 2.02 U' R F' R' F' U2 R F' U'


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 16, 2019)

Round 177
Cube: Valk 2
Method: CLL
Goal: Sub 3
Comment: pretty good but I missed some good solutions
Ao12: 2.90

1: 2.08
2: 2.39
3: 3.48
4: 2.98
5: 2.59
6: 3.47
7: (1.92)
8: 3.20
9: 3.47
10: (4.78)
11: 2.09
12: 3.30


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2019)

Goal: Sub 10
Cube: A trash no-name cube
Method: LBL 
Comment: A counting 3 :O I haven't been paying attention to my 2x2 times lately, so I wasn't sure what to expect. I did a lot better than I thought lol

*Ao12: 6.71 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 5.00 - OLL Skip
2. 7.61
3. 3.99 - PLL Skip
4. 8.52
5. (3.02) - PLL Skip
6. (9.09) - Major Lockups
7. 6.61
8. 6.06 - Bad 1st Layer, OLL Skip
9. 5.61
10. 7.85
11. 7.06
12. 8.80*


----------



## skewbercuber (Dec 17, 2019)

Round 178
Goal: sub 7
Times:

1. 6.22
2. 6.35
3. 7.68
4. 5.61
5. 4.82
6. 7.38
7. 5.88
8. (4.10)
9. 7.74
10. (9.65)
11. 4.29
12. 7.93

Avg12: 6.345


----------



## SamuelCrawford (Dec 17, 2019)

1. U' R F' R2 U' F' U' R2 U' F' U2
2. F U2 F U2 F U' F R U R' U'
3. U2 R' U F' U' F' U2 F R U R
4. U R' F' R' U' F R2 U' R' U2 R
5. F R U2 R' U R U' F' R' U' R

Goal: Sub 10
1. 8.59
2. 9.91
3. 10.64
4. 9.77
5. 5.193

Average: 9.42


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 17, 2019)

SamuelCrawford said:


> 1. U' R F' R2 U' F' U' R2 U' F' U2
> 2. F U2 F U2 F U' F R U R' U'
> 3. U2 R' U F' U' F' U2 F R U R
> 4. U R' F' R' U' F R2 U' R' U2 R
> ...


Are you going to finish the Ao12 or only do a Ao5. For shorter events such as 2x2, most people tend to do all 12 solves (especially since that is a better indicator of what you are averaging), but if you don;'t have the time and only want to do a Ao5 that is fine, but just let me know so I know what you enter for you. Thanks


----------



## Deadloxz (Dec 17, 2019)

Round 178 
Method: Ortega/Varasano
Goal: sub 6 average 
1. 6.57
2. 9.68 
3. (1.48) sune into pll skip
4. 4.16
5. 5.78 
6. 7.07. 
7. (DNF) 
8. 6.97 
9. 5.02
10. 2.76 oll skip
11. 4.70
12. 4.67 
ao12 5.74
That was probably one of my most inconsistent averages in a long time.


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 19, 2019)

Week 178
Method: Ortega
Cube: Moyu Weipo
Goal: Sub 4.5
Average: 4.63

1. 4.27
2. (6.13)
3. 4.75
4. 5.96
5. 3.21
6. 5.18
7. 4.84
8. 4.50
9. 3.90
10. 4.80
11. (3.01)
12. 4.87

Comment: I've been stuck at around this average for awhile. I think I should learn CLL soon and get a better cube that turns a bit quicker.


----------



## Zagros (Dec 19, 2019)

Round 178
Goal: Sub 4
Times:

1. 3.62
2. 4.87
3. 3.60
4. 4.56
5. 4.21
6. (6.63)
7. 4.45
8. (2.76)
9. 4.13
10. 3.98
11. 3.70
12. 5.08

Average: 4.22

Better than I thought I would do if I get consistently sub-4 I might learn EG-1 rn I just use Ortega


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

Round 178 results
@fun at the joy - Sub 4.5 - Ao12: 4.29 (1/3)
@ExultantCarn - Sub insane...uhh I mean 2 - Ao12: 1.97 (1/3)
@BradyCubes08 - Sub 3 - Ao12: 2.90
@DarkSavage - Sub 10 - Ao12: 6.71 (1/3)
@skewbercuber - Sub 7 - Ao12: 6.34 (1/3)
@SamuelCrawford - Sub 10 - Ao5: 9.42 (1/3)
@Deadloxz - Sub 6 - Ao12: 5.74 (1/3)
@KingCanyon - Sub 4.5 - Ao12: 4.63 (0/3)
@Zagros - Sub 4 - Ao12: 4.22 (0/3)



Round 179 Scrambles:
1. U' R2 U2 F R' F' R F R2 U 
2. F R2 U2 F U2 F R F' R 
3. R U' F R2 U' F U' R F'
4. F2 R F2 R F R2 F2 U R' U'
5. R' F U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 F'
6. U2 R2 U' R U2 F R' U' F U2
7. U' R' F' R2 F' U R2 F U2
8. R U2 R U2 F' R U2 F U2
9. R2 F R2 U' F R' F U' F'
10. U' R' U F2 R' F' R2 F2 U2
11. R2 F' U' F2 U F' R2 F R 
12. U' F R' U2 R U2 F' R U'

Round 179 will end on December 29th, 2019. Best of luck with competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 23, 2019)

Round 179
Race to sub-4.5 (2/3)

Ao12: 3.92
1. 3.83 
2. 2.94 
3. (6.20) 
4. 4.76 
5. 4.27 
6. 3.67 
7. 3.00 
8. 4.39 
9. 3.65 
10. 4.78 
11. (2.55) 
12. 3.95


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 23, 2019)

Race to sub-4.5

Ao12: 4.67
1. 6.06
2. (8.46)
3. 5.63
4. 5.23
5. 4.95
6. 4.91
7. (2.90)
8. 4.33
9. 4.67
10. 4.41
11. 3.22
12. 3.26

Pretty happy, but still 0/3


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 178 results
> @fun at the joy - Sub 4.5 - Ao12: 4.29 (1/3)
> @ExultantCarn - Sub insane...uhh I mean 2 - Ao12: 1.97 (1/3)
> @BradyCubes08 - Sub 3 - Ao12: 2.90
> ...



I wasn't the worst! Yay! lol


----------



## Zagros (Dec 24, 2019)

Round 179
Race to Sub-4
Average: 4.19

Times:
3.87
(5.80)
4.37
3.91
4.71
3.64
4.21
3.65
3.81
(3.31)
4.16
5.61


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 24, 2019)

Zagros said:


> Round 179
> Race to Sub-4
> Average: 4.19
> 
> ...


By the way, nice profile picture. Dr. Phil is great!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2019)

(I'm @DarkSavage)

Goal: Sub 10
Cube: A trash no-name cube
Method: LBL 
Comment: I hurt my hand last week and couldn't cube at all. I figured I'd do really bad, but I ended up doing slightly better than last week. The counting 4 was awesome 

*Ao12: 6.65 (2/3)*

*Time List:

1. 7.06*
*2. (9.92) - Horrible lockups*
*3. 6.58
4. 6.79
5. 7.86 - Forgot my alg 
6. 5.90*
*7. (3.88) - PLL Skip + Space bar fail*
*8. 8.30
9. 6.37
10. 6.14
11. 7.06*
*12. 4.43*


----------



## Fredrick (Dec 25, 2019)

Goal Sub: 8
Cube: Moyu Weipo WRM
Method: LBL
Comment: Compared to the average which I got at my competition earlier this month it is really good. I am honestly impressed by it.

AO12: 7.239 1/3
Time List:
1. 6.667 
2. 8.028 
3. 6.433+ 
4. 7.098 
5. 5.122 
6. 7.343 
7. 6.678 
8. 8.707
9. 6.891 
10. 7.980 
11. 8.780 
12. 6.563


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 25, 2019)

Round 179
Goal: Sub 2
avg of 12: 1.83

Time List:
1. (3.11) U' R2 U2 F R' F' R F R2 U 
2. 2.07 F R2 U2 F U2 F R F' R 
3. 1.86 R U' F R2 U' F U' R F' 
4. 2.06 F2 R F2 R F R2 F2 U R' U' 
5. 1.88 R' F U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 F' 
6. 1.89 U2 R2 U' R U2 F R' U' F U2 
7. (0.66) U' R' F' R2 F' U R2 F U2 
8. 1.78 R U2 R U2 F' R U2 F U2 
9. 2.25 R2 F R2 U' F R' F U' F' 
10. 1.26 U' R' U F2 R' F' R2 F2 U2
11. 1.77 R2 F' U' F2 U F' R2 F R
12. 1.52 U' F R' U2 R U2 F' R U'

scramble 7 is dumb
also counting 1.26 lol



Spoiler: Solution to solve



U' R' F' R2 F' U R2 F U2 

y2
R F R' F' R U'


----------



## Rafaello (Dec 29, 2019)

Round 179
Goal: sub-4.5
Method: CLL
*Ao12: 4.16 (1/3)*
1. 4.74
2. 4.70
3. 4.22
4. 3.81
5. 4.18
6. 4.37
7. 3.19
8. 3.94
9. *5.13*
10. 4.54
11. *2.68*
12. 3.89
Not bad after 4 days of solving with CLL.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2019)

Not to put pressure on @cubeshepherd, but wasn't the round going to end yesterday?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 31, 2019)

ProStar said:


> Not to put pressure on @cubeshepherd, but wasn't the round going to end yesterday?


Yeah...I kind of forgot yesterday was Sunday night, I realized that after cuberstache reminded me in the Megaminx race thread, and I mentioned that I will be getting them updated soon here...like before I go to bed. Thanks though for reminding me, and sorry for the slight delay.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Yeah...I kind of forgot yesterday was Sunday night, I realized that after cuberstache reminded me in the Megaminx race thread, and I mentioned that I will be getting them updated soon here...like before I go to bed. Thanks though for reminding me, and sorry for the slight delay.



No problem, we still got almost a week.


----------



## Deadloxz (Dec 31, 2019)

Goal: Sub 6
Cube: Mgc 2x2
Method: ortega
1. 5.77
2. 5.98 
3. 4.51
4. 4.94
5. 4.96
6. 4.92
7. (6.39)
8. 5.66
9. 4.22
10. 4.95
11. 5.51 
12. (3.21)
Avg of 12 5.14
lol sub 5 fail
2/3 to meet goal
Um I improved so much with ortega within the last time i posted and now have a 4.99 avg of 100!!!!. Should I choose a new goal even though I started the sub 6 goal already?


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jan 3, 2020)

Im joining
Goal: sub-12
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: Corners cfop
Comment: noice

Average: 11.201 1/3

1. 9.538 U' R2 U2 F R' F' R F R2 U
2. 12.259 F R2 U2 F U2 F R F' R
3. 8.476 R U' F R2 U' F U' R F'
4. 10.144 F2 R F2 R F R2 F2 U R' U'
5. 12.300 R' F U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 F'
6. 8.539 R' F U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 F'
7. 12.959 U' R' F' R2 F' U R2 F U2
8. 13.143 R U2 R U2 F' R U2 F U2
9. 11.513 R2 F R2 U' F R' F U' F'
10. (15.371) U' R' U F2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 
11. 13.140 R2 F' U' F2 U F' R2 F R
12. (8.025) U' F R' U2 R U2 F' R U' - lol Pll skip!


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2020)

*cough cough* @cubeshepherd?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *cough cough* @cubeshepherd?


O gosh dang darn, I am very sorry for not having posted new scrambles this week @ProStar ...sincerely. It has been a difficult week for me, and in the midst of it all I forgot to post the scrambles. So I do apologies for that.

Due to the very lateness of me posting the results, I have decided to combine round 180 and 181 for the next week and a half, so you have between now to January 12th to do both set of scrambles if you want to.

Round 179 Results
@fun at the joy - Sub 4.5 - Ao12: 3.92 (2/3)
@ExultantCarn - Sub 2 - Ao12: 1.83 (2/3)
@DarkSavage - Sub 10 - Ao12: 6.65 (2/3)
@Deadloxz - Sub 6 - Ao12: 5.74 (1/3)
@Zagros - Sub 4 - Ao12: 4.19 (0/3)
@ImmolatedMarmoset - Sub 4.5 - Ao12: 4.67 (0/3)
@Fredrick - Sub 8 - Ao12: 7.23 (1/3)
@Rafaello - Sub 4.5 - Ao12: 4.16 (1/3)
@Chimp_Cuber608 - Sub 12 - Ao12: 11.20 (1/3)

Round 180 and 181 Scrambles

Round 180:
1. R' F U F' U R F2 R2 U'
2. U2 F' R F' U F' R F' U2 F2
3. U F2 U F2 U' F2 R F2 R' U'
4. U2 R F' U R2 F' R F' U 
5. F R F U F' U R' F2 R'
6. U' R U2 R' F R U' F' U'
7. U' R' U F' R F2 R' U R'
8. R2 U R' F2 U F' U' F2 R 
9. F2 U' R U' R U2 F R' U 
10. R' U R' U' F' R F R' U'
11. F' U' F2 R U R2 U' R U2
12. U2 R2 U R2 U F R2 F' U2

Round 181 Scrambles:
1. R U2 R F2 U2 R U' R' U'
2. U2 F' R2 F2 R' U F' U2 R 
3. R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R F' U'
4. R F' U F' R' U2 F2 R' U'
5. U2 F U2 R' U R' U R U'
6. F R F2 U F2 U R' U F2 U2
7. U F R2 U' R' F R2 U' F'
8. R' F2 R U2 F' R' F' R U'
9. R' U' R F U' F2 R' U' R2
10. R' U' F' U2 F' U R' U F U 
11. R2 U2 F' U' R2 U F2 R' U'
12. R' F R2 F U' R2 F U2 R' U'


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 3, 2020)

Round 180
Race to sub-4.5 (0/3)

Ao12: 5.11
1. (2.25) 
2. 3.58 
3. 12.18 
4. 3.41 
5. 4.11 
6. 4.34 
7. 5.86 
8. 4.14 
9. 4.31 
10. 5.75 
11. (DNF(23.22))
12. 3.38


Round 181
Race to sub-4.5

Ao12: 4.06 (1/3)
1. 3.76 
2. 4.21 
3. 2.59 
4. (2.28) 
5. 4.28 
6. 5.01 
7. 3.66 
8. (5.87) 
9. 4.33
10. 2.95 
11. 5.36 
12. 4.40


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jan 3, 2020)

Goal: Sub 10

Round 180
Goal: (1/3)

Ao12: 8.229
1. (5.461)
2. 6.841
3. 8.961
4. (10.284)
5. 8.251
6. 7.938
7. 9.112
8. 9.016
9. 8.365
10. 8.174
11. 7.288
12. 8.346


Round 181
Goal: (2/3)

Ao12: 9.875
1. 9.521
2. 9.133
3. 8.984
4. 10.411
5. 11.813
6. 8.369
7. 10.019
8. (12.130)
9. (7.906)
10. 8.166
11. 11.280
12. 11.055


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> O gosh dang darn, I am very sorry for not having posted new scrambles this week @ProStar ...sincerely. It has been a difficult week for me, and in the midst of it all I forgot to post the scrambles. So I do apologies for that.



No problem, I hope everything is ok now

*Round 180*

Goal: Sub 10
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: LBL
Comment: Well, that went well XD I'm on vacation rn, so I couldn't use a stackmat. that may be partially why my times were all good, but I also think the scrambles were pretty easy this round

*Ao12: 5.39 (3/3)

Time List:

1.(2.88)
2. 3.80
3. 5.87
4. 6.20
5. 5.15
6. 5.76
7. 5.52
8. 5.53
9. 5.07
10. 5.68
11. (6.22)
12. 5.28

Round 181*

Goal: Sub 6
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: LBL
Comment: Proud of the two sub-5 fullstep solves, but it was on keyboard so it would've been over 5 on stackmat. Got kinda nervous for the last two because all my others were good. Made my sub-6 goal!

*Ao12: 5.64 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 6.60
2. 5.23
3. 5.63
4. 5.96 -Totally messed up LL, should've been low 5
5. (4.99) - Sub-5 Fullstep 
6. (4.99) - Wait WUT?!
7. 5.37
8. 5.50 - Bad OLL
9. 5.58
10. 5.31
11. (7.12)  -  Horrific solve, got nervous cause all my solves were great so far
12. 6.25 - Blech*


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 3, 2020)

I guess I will join this..

*Round 180*
Goal: Sub 2.8
Method: CLL and EG-1

Average - 2.43 1/3 - Destroyed this one! I think I one looked 5/6 of the first solves!

1. 2.68
2. 2.05
3. 2.46
4. 2.25
5. 2.04
6. (1.90)
7. 2.43
8. (3.72)
9. 3.00
10. 2.97
11. 2.14
12. 2.3

*Round 181*

Average - 2.78 - 2/3 - Close!

1. (5.14)
2. 1.93
3. 2.92
4. 2.24
5. (1.77)
6. 2.90
7. 3.27
8. 3.04
9. 3.4
10. 2.66
11. 2.42
12. 2.99


----------



## Rafaello (Jan 5, 2020)

Round 180
Cube: Gan 249 v2 M
Goal: Sub-4.5

Ao12: *3.85* *(2/3)*

1. 3.58 (loooong pause)
2. 3.46
3. 4.47
4. 3.40
5. 3.46
6. *2.92*
7. 3.73
8. 4.80 (i hate this cll case)
9. 4.57
10. *5.60*
11. 3.93
12. 3.19

Round 181
Cube: GAN 249 v2 M
Goal: Sub-4.5

Ao12: *3.69 (3/3)*

1. 3.94
2. *2.40*
3. 3.62
4. 3.96
5. 3.44
6. 3.58
7. 3.91
8. 3.95
9. 3.72
10. 2.85
11. *6.32* (lol)
12. 3.88
Every counting solve was sub-4 so pretty nice


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2020)

"*cough* @cubeshepherd" V2.0 - now new and improved, with increasing emphasis on the *cough*.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> "*cough* @cubeshepherd" V2.0 - now new and improved, with increasing emphasis on the *cough*.


Once again I apologize for the delay. Since Sunday I have had the Flu pretty bad and I have not been up to doing much, as well as checking on these forums much. I will get the new results added in a little bit.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Once again I apologize for the delay. Since Sunday I have had the Flu pretty bad and I have not been up to doing much, as well as checking on these forums much. I will get the new results added in a little bit.



 Hope you feel better. I can post scrambles for the races this week if you can't


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Hope you feel better. I can post scrambles for the races this week if you can't


I appreciate that, but I will get that taken care of soon here.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 14, 2020)

Round 180 Results
@fun at the joy - Sub 4.5 - Ao12: 5.11 (0/3)
@Rafaello - Sub 4.5 - Ao12: 3.85 (2/3)
@Duncan Bannon - Sub 2.8 - Ao12: 2.43 (1/3)
@ProStar - Sub 10 - Ao12: 5.39 (3/3) Congratulations on qualifying sub 10
@Master_Disaster - Sub 10 - Ao12: 8.22 (1/3)


Round 181 Results:
@fun at the joy - Sub 4.5 - Ao12: 4.06 (1/3)
@Rafaello - Sub 4.5 - Ao12: 3.69 (3/3) Congratulations on qualifying sub 4.5
@Duncan Bannon - Sub 2.8 - Ao12: 2.78 (2/3)
@ProStar - Sub 6 - Ao12: 5.64 (1/3) 
@Master_Disaster - Sub 10 - Ao12: 9.87 (2/3)

Round 182:
1. U' R2 F R2 U' R' U' F2 R'
2. R F2 U F' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U'
3. U2 R F2 R U2 F' U2 R' F'
4. R2 U F R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U'
5. R' F U2 R F' R U2 R U 
6. R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' U' F2 U2
7. U' F' R U2 F R2 F2 U R' U2
8. F2 R F U' F R2 F R' U2
9. R2 U F2 U R' F U' R2 U2
10. F2 R U2 R U' F' U' F U2
11. U' F R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R F2
12. F' R F' R' F2 R' U' F' U'

Round 182 will end on January 19th, 2020. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 14, 2020)

Round 182
Race to sub 4.5 (2/3)

Ao12: 4.41
1. (DNF(0.72)) 
2. 3.58 
3. 4.93
4. (2.37) 
5. 4.13 
6. 5.82 
7. 3.63 
8. 4.34 
9. 5.40 
10. 5.21 
11. 2.73 
12. 4.34


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jan 14, 2020)

Round 182
Race to sub 10

Ao12: 9.137 (3/3)
1. 7.935
2. 9.286
3. 9.749
4. (10.998)
5. 9.326
6. 7.870
7. 10.867
8. 9.657
9. 10.210
10. 8.518
11. (5.357)
12. 7.951


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2020)

*Round 182*

Goal: Sub 6
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: LBL
Comment: Did amazing, sub-5 even. I got a super fast fullstep solve.

*Ao12: 4.48 (2/3)

Time List:

1. 5.52
2. 3.11 - PLL Skip
3. 5.80 - Bad AUF :/
4. (2.05) - 1-Look w/CLL
5. 5.79 - Lockups
6. (5.87)
7. 4.16 - Fullstep, insane time
8. 4.98 - Fullstep
9. 2.64 - PLL Skip
10. 5.30
11. 2.54 - Easy Layer + CLL
12. 4.94 - Fullstep*


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 14, 2020)

Round 182
Sub 2.8
Ao12- 2.77 - 3/3 Yay!

1. 2.47
2. 7.15
3. 3.0
4. 2.52
5. 2.91
6. 3.47
7. 2.61
8. 2.19
9. 3.2 
10. 2.82
11. 2.25
12. 2.49


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 21, 2020)

Will get results and new scrambles posted tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 22, 2020)

Round 182 Results:
@fun at the joy - Sub 4.5 - Ao12: 4.41 (2/3)
@Duncan Bannon - Sub 2.8 - Ao12: 2.77 (3/3) Congratulations on qualifying sub 2.8
@ProStar - Sub 6 - Ao12: 4.48 (2/3) 
@Master_Disaster - Sub 10 - Ao12: 9.13 (3/3) Congratulations on qualifying sub 10

Round 182:
1. U F' U' F U' R F2 U2 F' U2
2. U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
3. U R' U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' F 
4. F R' U2 R U' R2 U' F' R2 U'
5. R2 F' U' R' U F U2 R' U'
6. R2 F' R F' U' F2 U2 F' U2
7. U' F U' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U'
8. U F2 U F2 R' F2 R' U2 R'
9. R2 F U' R' U F U2 R2 F U'
10. U2 R2 U' F R F' R2 F' U'
11. F2 R F2 R2 U R' U' R2 U 
12. U R' U2 R2 U2 R U F' U2

Round 183 will end on January 26th, 2020. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 22, 2020)

Round 183
Race to sub-4.5 (3/3)

Ao12: 3.31
1. 2.78 
2. 4.26 
3. 4.01 
4. 3.04 
5. 3.52 
6. 3.83 
7. 2.13 
8. (8.74) 
9. 3.45 
10. 3.86 
11. 2.19 
12. (1.97)


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 23, 2020)

Round 183
Goal: sub 3.5
1/3
1. 3.73
2. (5.33)
3. 3.93
4. (1.10)
5. 2.99
6. 3.94
7. 3.18
8. 3.20
9. 2.09
10. 3.14
11. 2.86
12. 2.80
=2.92 ao12
Comment: Insane ao12 with great single


----------



## ProStar (Jan 24, 2020)

*Round 183*

Goal: Sub 6
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: LBL
Comment: Woah, 4.00. That's close to overall PB. LL skip on #12 was dope

*Ao12: 4.00 (3/3)

Time List:

1. 3.60
2. 2.77
3. 4.18
4. 5.08
5. 5.10
6. 4.28
7. 4.65
8. 4.82
9. (5.29)
10. 2.62
11. 2.88
12. (1.24)*


----------



## gruuby (Jan 25, 2020)

Round 183
Goal: Sub 6
Ao12: 4.85 (1/3) wow

1. (6.14)
2. 4.08
3. 5.64
4. 5.11
5. 5.06
6. (3.56)
7. 5.67
8. 4.69
9. 4.28
10. 5.03
11. 4.79
12. 4.23


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 25, 2020)

Round 183
Sub 2.6
Ao12- 2.45 Crushed! 1/3

1. 2.58
2. 1.79
3. 2.00
4. 2.76
5. 2.81
6. 2.27
7. 2.00
8. 2.83
9. 2.72
10. 3.01
11. 2.48
12. 2.06


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2020)

*Round 183
Goal:* Sub-6
*Cube:* Valk 2 M

*1.* 6.04
*2.* 5.43
*3.* (9.23)
*4.* 6.34
*5.* 6.81
*6.* 4.73
*7.* 3.08
*8.* 4.03
*9.* 5.48
*10.* 6.64
*11.* (2.71)
*12.* 3.04
*Average:* 5.16
*Comment:* Got a lot of lucky PBL cases.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jan 25, 2020)

Goal: sub 3
Method: like 35 algs of CLL
Cube: MGC
Comment: I need to improve my recognition 
ao12: 2.78

1. (5.34) U F' U' F U' R F2 U2 F' U2 
2. 2.25 U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'
3. 2.60 U R' U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' F
4. 3.40 F R' U2 R U' R2 U' F' R2 U'
5. 4.06 R2 F' U' R' U F U2 R' U'
6. 3.05 R2 F' R F' U' F2 U2 F' U2
7. (1.66) U' F U' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U'
8. 2.94 U F2 U F2 R' F2 R' U2 R'
9. 3.34 R2 F U' R' U F U2 R2 F U'
10. 2.40 U2 R2 U' F R F' R2 F' U'
11. 1.72 F2 R F2 R2 U R' U' R2 U
12. 2.04 U R' U2 R2 U2 R U F' U2

The last ao5 saved it lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 30, 2020)

Round 183 Results:
@fun at the joy - Sub 4.5 - Ao12: 3.31 (3/3) Congratulations on qualifying sub 4.5
@Duncan Bannon - Sub 2.6 - Ao12: 2.45 (1/3)
@ProStar - Sub 6 - Ao12: 4.00 (3/3) Congratulations on qualifying sub 6
@alexiscubing - Sub 3.5 - Ao12: 2.92 (1/3)
@Nuuk cuber - Sub 6 - Ao12: 4.85 (1/3)
@BradyCubes08 - Sub 3 - Ao12: 2.78 (1/3) 

Round 184:
1. U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U 
2. U' R2 U2 F U' R' F U F2 R 
3. U' F' U2 R2 U' R U2 F2 U'
4. U2 F2 U2 F' R' U R2 F' R 
5. U R2 F' U R' U R U' R2 U'
6. F U2 F2 R2 F' R U' F' R' U'
7. U2 F' U' F2 U' F R F' R 
8. R U' R2 F2 R' F R' U R'
9. F2 U2 F U' R U F' U' F'
10. U2 F U' F R U' R U' F 
11. R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U' F'
12. F' U2 R2 U' F' R' U R' U'

PLEASE NOTE: Due to the way that my schedule is working currently, I will be for a while posting new results on Monday's as that will work better.

Round 184 will end on February 3, 2020. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

*Round 184*

Goal: Sub 5
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: LBL
Comment: Woah, only counting solve over 4 seconds. 1st solve was a awesome 1-look

*Ao12: 4.10 (1/3)

Time List:

1. (1.67)
2. (5.67)
3. 4.65
4. 5.10
5. 3.32
6. 3.53
7. 3.91
8. 3.01
9. 4.98
10. 2.60
11. 4.92
12. 4.96*


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 30, 2020)

R184

Sub 2.6
Ao12- 2.66 (0/3)
1. 1.993
2. 2.29
3. 2.67
4. 2.51
5. 5.82
6. 2.43
7. 2.41
8. 2.61
9. 2.52
10. 2.65
11. 3.72
12. 2.77


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jan 30, 2020)

Goal: Sub-8
Ao12: 7.622

1. 6.382 
2. (5.202) 
3. 5.530 
4. 6.395 
5. 7.959
6. 8.244 
7. 8.479 
8. 7.498 
9. 9.222 
10. 8.071 
11. (9.942) 
12. 8.436


----------



## ProStar (Feb 7, 2020)

@cubeshepherd


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @cubeshepherd


Oops, I did not remember at all this week (been pretty sick and have forgotten a lot of things). So sorry all for missing this week. I will update tomorrow and make it go through next week.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 7, 2020)

*Round:* 184
*Goal:* Sub-6
*Cube:* Valk 2 M

*Times:
1.* (4.198)
*2.* 4.933
*3.* 4.619
*4.* 5.226
*5.* 4.792
*6.* 6.326
*7.* 5.290 + 2 = 7.290
*8.* 6.222
*9.* 4.278
*10.* 6.802
*11.* 6.740
*12.* (8.318)
*Average:* 5.722 (2/3)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 9, 2020)

Round 184 Results:
@Duncan Bannon - Sub 2.6 - Ao12: 2.66 (0/3)
@ProStar - Sub 5 - Ao12: 4.10 (1/3) 
@Master_Disaster - Sub 8 - 7.62 (1/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub 6 - Ao12: 5.72 (2/3)

Round 185:
1. U' F' U F' U F2 U F' U2
2. F2 R U2 R' F2 U2 F R U2
3. R F2 R U' R2 U2 R' F2 R'
4. R F R' U' F R' U' F' R'
5. U R2 F' U R2 F R' F' U'
6. U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U'
7. U R U2 F R2 F' U R2 F'
8. F R2 F R F2 U' F R U 
9. F2 R' F2 R' U F2 U' R U 
10. F2 R' U2 F' U2 F U' R2 F2 U2
11. F2 U2 F' U R' F2 R F U2
12. U R' F' U' F2 R' F' R' U'

Round 185 will end on February 17, 2020. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 9, 2020)

Round 185
Race to sub-4 (1/3)

Ao12: 3.50
1. 2.39 
2. (6.36) 
3. 2.62 
4. 3.69 
5. 3.75 
6. 4.26 
7. 2.39 
8. 4.08 
9. 4.84 
10. 4.42 
11. 2.60 
12. (1.60)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 9, 2020)

R185
Sub 2.6
Ao12- 2.74 0/3 - Ugg, I should have warmed up 

1. 1.99
2. 2.00
3. 2.86
4. 3.87
5. 3.10 + 2 = 5.10
6. 2.73
7. 2.68
8. 2.43
9. 2.92
10. 2.31
11. 3.64
12. 1.73


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 10, 2020)

Goal: sub 3.5 1/3 (skipped a week accidentally)
Round 185:
1. 2.08
2. 3.72
3. 3.85
4. 3.81
5. 3.30
6. 3.22
7. (4.08)
8. 1.98
9. 3.55
10. 2.67
11. 2.47
12. (0.98)
Average= 3.06
Comment: easy scrambles especially 1,8 and 12


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 10, 2020)

*Round:* 185
*Goal: *Sub-6
*Cube: *Valk 2 M

*1.* 4.272
*2.* 5.893
*3.* 4.864
*4.* (7.127)
*5.* 3.463
*6.* 4.314
*7.* 4.961
*8.* 3.907
*9.* 5.841
*10.* 4.961
*11.* 3.100
*12.* (2.603)
*Average:* 4.558 (3/3)
*Comment:* I kind of smashed my goal...


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 29, 2020)

Round 185
Cube: MGC 2x2
Goal: Sub 4
Average: 3.51

1. 2.23
2. 4.12
3. 3.31
4. 3.98
5. 2.64
6. 3.82
7. 4.18
8. 3.71
9. 3.89
10. 3.24
11. (*6.35*)
12. (1.89)

Comment: Absolutely amazing average for me! Maybe I will try and get better at 2x2.


----------



## skewbercuber (Mar 9, 2020)

Goal: sub6
Cube Little magic

3.29
6.32
5.99
5.07
3.63
(6.47)
5.67
5.83
5.76
6.45
3.23
(2.28)

Avg: 5.12


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

Welp


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Welp


New round?


----------



## Yohib Hussain (Mar 30, 2020)

Round 1
Goal:- SUB 6
Cube Gan 249 v2

1) 6.63
2) 5.99
3) 6.43
4) 4.57
5) 5.25(used cll lol)

Average:- 5.89
Method:- Ortega


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

Yohib Hussain said:


> Round 1
> Goal:- SUB 6
> Cube Gan 249 v2
> 
> ...



It's on round 185 rn, not 1


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 3, 2020)

Hey folks, I apologize for not keeping up with this thread. I really wanted to keep it going, but life has gotten the better of me right now.

With that being said if someone (or more then one individual) would like to take over this thread, that would be much appreciated.

If you are interested in doing that, please feel free to do so, and start by posting the previous results and new scrambles. Thanks


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

*Round 185 Results*

@fun at the joy - Sub 4 - Ao12: 3.50 (1/3)
@Duncan Bannon - Sub 2.6 - Ao12: 2.74 (0/3)
@alexiscubing - Sub 3.5 - Ao12: 3.06 (1/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub 6 - Ao12: 4.55 (1/3)
@KingCanyon - Sub 4 - Ao12: 3.51 (1/3)
@skewbercuber - Sub 6 - Ao12: 5.12 (1/3)
@Yohib Hussain - Sub 6 - Ao12: 5.89 (1/3)

*Round 186 Scrambles*

1. F R F U2 F U2 F' R2 F'
2. U R' U' R' F' U F U' F
3. U2 R2 F R U2 F2 U' F R' U2
4. U F2 R U F2 R' U R' U2
5. F2 U' R' F2 U2 F' U2 R U
6. R' F U R2 F2 R' U2 R F'
7. R U' F' R U' R F2 U2 R2
8. F R F U2 F2 R' F2 U R2
9. F U2 F U' F' R U' R2 F2 U'
10. U R U' F' U R2 U R F2
11. R U F' R F U F' U2 R2
12. F' R U' F' U F2 U' R U2

*Round will end on May 17, 2020*

I'd like to make a suggestion: We make this thread a team effort. Instead of 1 person managing the thread, a group of a few people can do it, that way it's less likely for a week to be missed. If anyone wants to help out, I'll add them to a group PM, that way we won't end up with more than one update a week.


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

*Round 186*
Goal: Sub 4
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: Ortega
Comment: lol what was that 1st scramble? Overall pretty good scrambles, I'm normally around 4.2-4.5. I'm not complaining though 

*Ao12: 3.42 (1/3)

Time List:

1. (0.42) - Woaj
2. 3.95 - High TPS
3. 2.44 - Predicted OLL, easy PBL
4. 3.97 - Nice solve
5. 3.62 - Solid
6. 2.23 - Pretty lucky, should've been faster
7. 2.06 - Really lucky again, wish it was sub-2 :/
8. 3.64 - Pretty good
9. 4.38 - Not bad
10. (4.45) - Slow PBL, solved-adj
11. 3.47 - Same PBL, but good solve
12. 4.41 - Pretty Good*


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 11, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega

*Times:
1.* 2.393
*2.* 5.648
*3.* 4.575
*4.* 3.256
*5.* 5.285
*6.* 2.974
*7.* 5.635
*8.* 5.632
*9.* (5.812)
*10.* 5.803
*11.* (2.271)
*12.* 4.406
*Average:* 4.56 (1/3)



ProStar said:


> I'd like to make a suggestion: We make this thread a team effort. Instead of 1 person managing the thread, a group of a few people can do it, that way it's less likely for a week to be missed. If anyone wants to help out, I'll add them to a group PM, that way we won't end up with more than one update a week.


Me


----------



## KingTim96 (May 12, 2020)

Ooooh I am definitely getting in on this one. See ya in the morning!


----------



## KingTim96 (May 12, 2020)

Goal: Sub 6.5 (1/3)
Method: Ortega/Old muscle memory CLL
Cube: MGC something something

Avg12 = 5.36s

1.) (3.13s)
2.) 4.04s // (Literally did like 5 U moves at the end cause I didn't believe I actually one-looked the solve, total facepalm)
3.) 4.65s // (Full step ortega, predicted where that bar would be in last layer but that's it)
4.) 5.75s 
5.) 3.76s
6.) (9.84s) // (Wrong CLL and I goof'd on the alg)
7.) 6.56s
8.) 5.76s
9.) 5.28s
10.) 6.72s
11.) 5.90s
12.) 5.27s


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

*Round 186 Results*

@ProStar - Sub-4 - Ao12: 3.42 (1/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub-5 - Ao12: 4.56 (1/3)
@KingTim96 - Sub-6.5 - Ao12: 5.36 (1/3)

*Round 187 Scrambles*

1. U' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' F' U 
2. U R2 U' R U' R2 F R F2 
3. R2 U F R U2 F' R F' U 
4. F2 R2 F U F2 R' F2 U2 R 
5. F' R F' R2 U' F U' R F' 
6. R U' R U' R F R F R2 
7. U' R F R' F2 R F2 U' F' 
8. R U2 R' U' F2 R2 U R' F2 
9. U2 F2 R U' R' U' F2 U2 R' 
10. U2 F R2 F' R2 F' U F' R' 
11. F' U F2 U' F U2 F R' F2 U' 
12. U2 R F2 U' F' R F2 U R'

*Round will end on May 24, 2020*


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

*Round 187*
Goal: Sub 4
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: Ortega
Comment: Good solves, a couple good singles

*Ao12: 3.46 (2/3)

Time List:

1. (4.30)
2. 3.50
3. 3.63
4. 3.94
5. 3.70
6. 2.44
7. (2.35)
8. 3.51
9. 3.16
10. 3.66
11. 3.11
12. 3.98*


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 17, 2020)

Goal: Sub-5.5
Cube: Tengyun M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-17
avg of 12: 5.56

Time List:
1. 5.99 U' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' F' U 
2. 4.45 U R2 U' R U' R2 F R F2 
3. 7.41 R2 U F R U2 F' R F' U 
4. (4.42) F2 R2 F U F2 R' F2 U2 R 
5. 6.14 F' R F' R2 U' F U' R F' 
6. 4.94 R U' R U' R F R F R2 
7. 6.20 U' R F R' F2 R F2 U' F' 
8. (11.51) R U2 R' U' F2 R2 U R' F2 
9. 5.30 U2 F2 R U' R' U' F2 U2 R' 
10. 4.77 U2 F R2 F' R2 F' U F' R' 
11. 4.90 F' U F2 U' F U2 F R' F2 U' 
12. 5.49 U2 R F2 U' F' R F2 U R'

AAHHH SO CLOSE!!!!!


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 18, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M

*Times:
1.* 4.198
*2.* 4.637
*3.* 4.298
*4.* (5.387)
*5.* 4.504
*6.* (3.633)
*7.* 4.769
*8.* 4.985
*9.* 4.003
*10.* 4.589
*11.* 4.555
*12.* 5.339
*Average:* 4.588


----------



## ExultantCarn (May 21, 2020)

Round 187
Goal: Sub 2
Cube: Valk 2
Method: CLL, EG1, less than half of EG2 because I forgot most of it lol
avg of 12: 1.99

Time List:
1. 1.57 U' R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' F' U 
2. 1.52 U R2 U' R U' R2 F R F2 
3. 2.07 R2 U F R U2 F' R F' U 
4. 2.35 F2 R2 F U F2 R' F2 U2 R 
5. 2.74 F' R F' R2 U' F U' R F' 
6. 1.88 R U' R U' R F R F R2 
7. 1.88 U' R F R' F2 R F2 U' F' 
8. (1.26) R U2 R' U' F2 R2 U R' F2 
9. 1.42 U2 F2 R U' R' U' F2 U2 R' 
10. 2.91 U2 F R2 F' R2 F' U F' R' 
11. (6.39+) F' U F2 U' F U2 F R' F2 U' 
12. 1.59 U2 R F2 U' F' R F2 U R'

That was pretty bad lol. Even though I got under the goal it was super inconsistent and most of the ones could've easily been like 0.2-0.3 faster


----------



## KingTim96 (May 22, 2020)

Ugh not the best of weeks. But it is 2am here so I will blame it on that haha. Look at all those lucky 7's!! Also the scrambles here are cstimer's, I used the scrambles provided. 

Cube: MGC 2x2
Goal: Sub 6.5
Method: Ortega, but soon I wanna start grinding CLL again to shoot for a sub 3 average someday. 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-22
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 3.34
worst: 7.77

avg of 12
current: 5.72 (σ = 0.85)
best: 5.72 (σ = 0.85)

Average: 5.72 (σ = 0.85)
Mean: 5.69

Time List:
1. 5.75 R2 F' R U2 F' U R U' R' 
2. 7.77 F U' R U' R' F' U2 F2 U' 
3. 7.12 F R2 F2 U R' F2 R F U2 F 
4. 7.16 U' F2 U2 F' U R2 F R' U 
5. 6.16 U' R' F' R' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 
6. 3.34 R' F' R2 F2 R' U F' R F' 
7. 5.16 U' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U R2 F' 
8. 5.41 U F2 R F2 R F' R2 F U2 F2 
9. 4.91 R' F' U' F2 R' F2 R2 F' R' 
10. 4.90 F R U2 F2 R U2 F' U R 
11. 5.68 R F' U F2 R F' R F R' F2 
12. 4.96 U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 F' U F


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 25, 2020)

*Round 187 Results*

@ExultantCarn - Sub-2, Ao12: 1.99 (1/3)
@ProStar - Sub-4, Ao12: 3.46 (2/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub-5, Ao12: 4.58 (2/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub-5.5, Ao12: 5.56 (0/3)
@KingTim96 - Sub-6.5, Ao12: 5.72 (2/3)

*Round 188 Scrambles:*

1. R' F' R' U R2 U' R F2 R U'
2. F' U R' U' F' U2 F' R' F2
3. F2 U' R2 F R U2 F2 R U' F2
4. F R2 U2 F' R' U R' F2 U'
5. R F2 U R' U2 F R F2 R2
6. U' F2 U2 R U' F2 U' R2 F
7. F' R U' R U' F2 U' R U2 R'
8. R2 F R2 U2 F' R U2 R' U2
9. R U2 F R2 F U2 F R' U2
10. R2 F U2 F U' R2 U F2 R'
11. U R2 U2 F2 U' R F' U F'
12. U' F2 R2 F U2 F' R2 F' R2

Round 188 ends on May 31, 2020.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 25, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega

*Times:
1.* 4.442
*2.* 5.891
*3.* 5.041
*4.* 4.878
*5.* 5.768
*6.* (6.305)
*7.* 5.080
*8.* 4.699
*9.* 3.327
*10.* 4.782
*11.* (3.273) (could have been easily sub-3)
*12.* 4.775
*Average:* 4.868


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

*Round 188*
Goal: Sub 4
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: Ortega
Comment: Nice, pure sub-4. Haven't practiced 2x2 since last week, but everything went great

*Ao12: 3.46 (3/3)

Time List:

1. 3.50
2. 3.59
3. 3.95
4. 3.91
5. 2.67
6. 3.45
7. 3.94
8. 2.54
9. 3.76
10. 3.33
11. (3.99)
12. (2.32)*


----------



## KingTim96 (May 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Round 187 Results*
> 
> @ExultantCarn - Sub-2, Ao12: 1.99 (1/3)
> @ProStar - Sub-4, Ao12: 3.46 (2/3)
> ...


I was at 1/3 before this so I believe this would put me at 2/3. But I dont mind the challenge


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 26, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> I was at 1/3 before this so I believe this would put me at 2/3. But I dont mind the challenge


Edited.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 31, 2020)

Race to sub-3.5
Ao12: 3.16 (1/3)

1. 2.35
2. 3.16
3. (DNF (3.84))
4. 3.54
5. 3.09
6. 2.60
7. 3.54
8. 2.62
9. 4.63
10. 2.83
11. 3.24
12. (1.82)


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2020)

*Round 188 Results*

@BenChristman1 - Sub-5 - Ao12: 4.86 (3/3) - GRADUATED
@ProStar - Sub-4 - Ao12: 3.46 (3/3) - GRADUATED
@fun at the joy - Sub-3.5 - Ao12: 3.16 (1/3)

*Round 189 Scrambles:*

1. R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R U2
2. R F2 U' F' U F' R F' U'
3. R' U' F R U2 F' R2 F U2
4. R2 U' F' U R' F' U' F2 R 
5. F2 U F' U2 F U' R F2 R2
6. R' U2 F2 U F2 R U2 R2 U'
7. R U F R' U R F R' U'
8. R2 F' R' F2 R F2 R2 F2 U'
9. R2 F U' F2 U F2 R' F U 
10. F U' F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U'
11. U' R2 U' F' R F2 U2 R F'
12. F' U2 R' U' F' R U' R' U'

*Round 189 ends on June 7, 2020*


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 31, 2020)

*Goal: *Sub-4.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega

*Times:
1.* 6.020
*2.* 5.198
*3.* 6.623
*4.* (3.900)
*5.* 4.043
*6.* 5.269
*7.* 5.901
*8.* 6.455
*9.* (6.820)
*10.* 4.906
*11.* 3.982
*12.* 4.675
*Average:* 5.307

*BLECH!!!*


----------



## fun at the joy (May 31, 2020)

Race to sub-3.5
Ao12: 3.90 (0/3?)

1. 4.49
2. 4.70
3. 4.31
4. 3.42
5. 2.83
6. 4.05
7. 3.75
8. DNF (1.61)
9. 3.26
10. 3.62
11. 4.11
12. 3.26


----------



## KingTim96 (May 31, 2020)

Definitely used the scrambles listed here not the cstimer ones

Goal: Sub 6.5 (Graduated cause this is 3/3 for me?)
Cube: MGC 
Method: Ortega but slowly learning CLL

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-31
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2.84
worst: 5.86

avg of 12
current: 4.79 (σ = 0.82)
best: 4.79 (σ = 0.82)

Average: 4.79 (σ = 0.82)
Mean: 4.72

Time List:
1. 4.64 U F' R F2 R' F2 U' F2 U2 R 
2. 2.84 U' R' F' R2 F' U2 F' R U2 
3. 4.89 R2 U R U2 R F' R2 U F R2 
4. 3.27 U2 F' U R' F2 U F2 R' F 
5. 4.94 F' U R' U R U2 F2 R' F' R2 
6. 5.86 F' U' R F' U2 F R2 F R' 
7. 5.73 F' U' F R F2 U2 R U' R U2 
8. 4.70 U R F2 U R U2 R2 F' U' 
9. 5.08 U' R2 F R U F2 R2 F' R' 
10. 5.83 R' F U R2 F' R' U R' F' 
11. 3.60 U F2 U F U F2 R' U2 F' 
12. 5.26 R F2 U' R2 U2 R' U F2 R' U'


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Round 189

Cube: Qiyi Wuxia M

Goal: sub 5

avg of 12: 5.021

Time List:
345. 5.530 R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R U2 @2020-05-31 20:28:02 
346. 5.170 R F2 U' F' U F' R F' U' @2020-05-31 20:28:21 
347. 4.730 R' U' F R U2 F' R2 F U2 @2020-05-31 20:28:42 
348. 2.150 R2 U' F' U R' F' U' F2 R @2020-05-31 20:29:08 
349. 5.830 F2 U F' U2 F U' R F2 R2 @2020-05-31 20:29:27 
350. 4.960 R' U2 F2 U F2 R U2 R2 U' @2020-05-31 20:29:50 
351. 3.450 R U F R' U R F R' U' @2020-05-31 20:30:14 
352. 3.960 R2 F' R' F2 R F2 R2 F2 U' @2020-05-31 20:30:41 
353. 8.530 R2 F U' F2 U F2 R' F U @2020-05-31 20:31:12 
354. 4.450 F U' F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' @2020-05-31 20:31:53 
355. 4.810 U' R2 U' F' R F2 U2 R F' @2020-05-31 20:32:11 
356. 7.320[dropped the cube lol, if I hadn't I would have gotten my goal.] F' U2 R' U' F' R U' R' U' @2020-05-31 20:32:30


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jun 4, 2020)

Round 189
Cube: MGC
Goal: Sub 2
avg of 12: 1.97

Time List:
1. 1.93 R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R U2 
2. 1.51 R F2 U' F' U F' R F' U' 
3. 1.75 R' U' F R U2 F' R2 F U2 
4. 1.48 R2 U' F' U R' F' U' F2 R 
5. 1.37 F2 U F' U2 F U' R F2 R2 
6. (4.53) R' U2 F2 U F2 R U2 R2 U' 
7. 2.84 R U F R' U R F R' U' 
8. (1.29) R2 F' R' F2 R F2 R2 F2 U' 
9. 2.27 R2 F U' F2 U F2 R' F U 
10. 3.06 F U' F2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
11. 1.85 U' R2 U' F' R F2 U2 R F' 
12. 1.64 F' U2 R' U' F' R U' R' U'

kind of bad lol. I didn't one look a bunch of those (all the solves above 2) but somehow I managed to get really good times on the rest


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 13, 2020)

*Round 189 Results:*

@BenChristman1 - Sub 4.5 - Ao12 5.307 (0/3)
@fun at the joy - Sub 3.5 - Ao12 3.90 (If you want to be 0/3 you can but I think you would just stay at 1/3 maybe?)
@Owen Morrison - Sub 5 - Ao12 5.021 (I hadn't seen a previous post so this is 0/3?)
@ExultantCarn - Sub 2 - Ao12 1.97 (2/3)

*Round 190 scrambles*(Made using cstimer):
Time List:
1. R' U R U' R2 F' R2 U' F' 
2. U' F2 U R F' R U2 F2 R 
3. F2 R' F U2 F U2 F' U2 R' U2 
4. R' F' R2 F' R2 U F U R' U' 
5. U R' F' R2 F' U' R' U' R' F2 
6. U F U' F2 R' F' U2 R F' 
7. F' U2 F R U R' U2 F R2 F2 
8. U' F2 U' R U R' U R F 
9. U R F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 R 
10. U2 R2 U' R U2 F2 R U2 F' 
11. F' U' R U2 F2 R' F U' R' 
12. F' R' U F2 R' F2 U2 R U'

Because we had a few days between the last round ending and this one starting, I will just make the end of this round on *June, 19th 2020. *Meaning on the 20th at some point either I or someone else will gather results and post new scrambles. Enjoy!


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 13, 2020)

Goal: SUb 6 - Ao12 5.03 (1/3)
Cube: MGC 2x2
Method: Ortega with some CLL
Comments: Bro I choked away a nice Ao12 starting at around the 6th solve. Just went downhill after that. 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-13
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 3.53
worst: 7.54

avg of 12
current: 5.03 (σ = 0.95)
best: 5.03 (σ = 0.95)

Average: 5.03 (σ = 0.95)
Mean: 5.12

Time List:
1. 4.03 U2 F' R F' U R' U' R' F2 
2. 5.56 F2 U2 R F R' U F' U2 F' R 
3. 3.53 R' F U' F R' U2 R U2 F R 
4. 4.60 R U' F' U2 F' R' U2 F R2 F' 
5. 3.87 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 U' R' 
6. 7.54 F R2 F' R U' F' U R U 
7. 6.62 U R' U' F2 R2 U R' U2 R' 
8. 5.70 U R' F' U F2 U' F2 U2 R 
9. 5.83 R' F2 R U' F2 R2 F' R2 F2 
10. 5.60 U' R2 F' U F' U R' F' R U' 
11. 4.53 F' U2 R U' R2 U2 F R' F2 
12. 3.97 R2 F' U R F' R2 F U' R'


----------



## ProStar (Jun 13, 2020)

Haven't been on SS a bunch lately, thanks a lot for updating it!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 19, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega, with a couple CLLs

*Times:
1.* 4.68
*2.* 4.91
*3.* 4.70
*4.* 4.73
*5.* 5.48
*6.* 6.14
*7.* 4.96
*8.* 4.83
*9.* (4.36)
*10.* 5.33
*11.* (9.83+)
*12.* 4.70
*Average:* 5.04

*Comment:* I didn't have a single counting time below my goal.  


BenChristman1 said:


> *BLECH!!!*


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jun 20, 2020)

Race to sub 7 (Haven't practiced in 3 months)
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: LBL
Time List:
1. 7.31 R' U R U' R2 F' R2 U' F' 
2. 7.02 U' F2 U R F' R U2 F2 R 
3. 6.88 F2 R' F U2 F U2 F' U2 R' U2 
4. 9.66 R' F' R2 F' R2 U F U R' U' 
5. 8.96 U R' F' R2 F' U' R' U' R' F2 
6. (2.11) U F U' F2 R' F' U2 R F' (What!? PB )
7. 12.04 F' U2 F R U R' U2 F R2 F2 
8. 3.58 U' F2 U' R U R' U R F 
9. 7.58 U R F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 R 
10. 7.36 U2 R2 U' R U2 F2 R U2 F' 
11. (DNF(6.18)) F' U' R U2 F2 R' F U' R' 
12. 8.64 F' R' U F2 R' F2 U2 R U'
Avg: 790


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 22, 2020)

*Round 190 Results:*

@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.5, Ao12: 5.04 (0/3)
@baseballjello67 - Sub-5, Ao12: 4.80 (1/3)
@KingTim96 - Sub-6, Ao12: 5.03 (2/3)
@MJS Cubing - Sub-7, Ao12: 7.90 (0/3)

*Round 191 Scrambles:*

1. F2 U F' R' F R F' U F 
2. U2 F R F' R F U2 F R 
3. U F R' F2 R' U R' F U'
4. R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F'
5. F2 U F R' F U' F2 R F'
6. R' F' R' F2 U2 R' F' U2 F 
7. F R U2 R U2 R U F R2 F'
8. R2 F R' F2 U' R U2 R F2 R2
9. U F' U2 F' R U2 R U' R 
10. U F' U' F' U R2 F U' R2
11. U R F2 U' R' F U2 R' U 
12. F' R' F2 U R' F' U R U'

*Round 191 ends on Sunday, June 28, 2020.*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 22, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega w/ a couple CLLs

*Times:
1.* (3.31)
*2.* 4.90
*3.* 4.24
*4.* 4.57
*5.* (6.10)
*6.* 4.26
*7.* 3.70
*8.* 3.37
*9.* 4.44
*10.* 5.20
*11.* 5.66
*12.* 5.56
*Average:* 4.59
*Comment:* So close


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jun 23, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub 7
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* LBL

Time List:
1. 6.90 F2 U F' R' F R F' U F 
2. 7.20 U2 F R F' R F U2 F R 
3. 9.00 U F R' F2 R' U R' F U' 
4. 8.87 R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' 
5. 9.55 F2 U F R' F U' F2 R F' 
6. 7.98 R' F' R' F2 U2 R' F' U2 F 
7. (9.96) F R U2 R U2 R U F R2 F' 
8. 7.26 R2 F R' F2 U' R U2 R F2 R2 
9. 6.77 U F' U2 F' R U2 R U' R 
10. (6.50) U F' U' F' U R2 F U' R2 
11. 6.73 U R F2 U' R' F U2 R' U 
12. 6.57 F' R' F2 U R' F' U R U'

*Average: *7.68


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

*Round 191 Results:*

@Ben Christman1 - Sub-4.5, Ao12: 4.59 (0/3)
@MJS Cubing - Sub-7, Ao12: 7.68 (0/3)

*Round 192 Scrambles:*

1. U' F' U2 F' R U2 R' F R2 F2
2. F' U R' U F2 U' F2 R' F' R 
3. F2 U' R U R' F' R U R' F2
4. R' U R F' U R U F' U'
5. F' U F' U R' U' R U2 F2
6. U2 F' R2 U R F2 U F' R 
7. U R2 F2 U' F' U F2 R' U'
8. R2 F R' F2 U' F U2 F R2
9. R' F' R F' R F2 R' F R2
10. F2 R' U2 R' F' R F' U R'
11. U2 R2 F' R' U F2 R2 U' R 
12. U' R2 U F' R F2 U' R U2

*Round 192 ends on Sunday, July 5, 2020.*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega, with a couple CLLs

*Times:
1.* 4.59
*2.* (11.49) (messed up 1st face and everything went downhill from there...)
*3.* 4.62
*4.* 2.82
*5.* 4.46
*6.* 3.76
*7.* 3.03
*8.* 4.79
*9.* 3.44
*10.* 4.48
*11.* (2.30)
*12.* 6.18
*Average:* 4.21 (1/3)
*Comment:* Finally!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 30, 2020)

Goal: Sub 3.5
Method: Ortega
Cube: Valk 2 M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-29
avg of 12: 3.048

Time List:
321. 2.589 U' F' U2 F' R U2 R' F R2 F2 
322. 2.475 F' U R' U F2 U' F2 R' F' R 
323. 2.219 F2 U' R U R' F' R U R' F2 
324. 2.876 R' U R F' U R U F' U' 
325. 3.398 F' U F' U R' U' R U2 F2 
326. 4.007 U2 F' R2 U R F2 U F' R 
327. 3.006 U R2 F2 U' F' U F2 R' U' 
328. 3.862 R2 F R' F2 U' F U2 F R2 
329. 3.790 R' F' R F' R F2 R' F R2 
330. 2.127 F2 R' U2 R' F' R F' U R' 
331. 2.568 U2 R2 F' R' U F2 R2 U' R 
332. 3.692 U' R2 U F' R F2 U' R U2

wow. Was not expecting that.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2020)

*Round 192 Results:*

@Micah Morrison - Sub-3.5, Ao12: 3.04 (1/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.5, Ao12: 4.21 (1/3)

*Round 193 Scrambles:*
1. R U2 R2 U' F' R2 U F' R2
2. R2 U' R F U R F2 U' R 
3. U' F R F R U2 R2 U' F2
4. F' R2 F' R' U R' U R U'
5. U' F U' F U' F U' R2 U'
6. U F R U2 F2 U' R U F 
7. R2 U' F' U F' U' R' F2 R2
8. R2 F' R2 F2 U' R' F U F'
9. R' U F' R2 F' R2 U F U2
10. R U2 F2 R' F U2 R' U' R2 F'
11. R' U' F U2 R' U F' U2 F 
12. R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R2 U R U

*Round 193 ends on Sunday, July 12, 2020!*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega, with a couple CLLs
*
Times:
1.* 5.601
*2.* 4.982
*3.* (2.761)
*4.* 4.116
*5.* 2.997
*6.* (5.865)
*7.* 3.770
*8.* 3.497
*9.* 3.875
*10.* 4.639
*11.* 4.640
*12.* 3.731
*Average:* 4.185 (2/3)


----------



## Speedcubestore.co.uk fake (Jul 6, 2020)

Round 1

Race to Sub 9 

Method: Ortega

Average: 7.82

Times:

(7.61)
7.95
7.66
(7.99)
7.86


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Speedcubestore.co.uk fake said:


> Round 1


It's Round 193.


Speedcubestore.co.uk fake said:


> Average: 7.82
> 
> Times:
> 
> ...


You have to do 12 solves.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 13, 2020)

*Round 193 Results:*

@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.5, Ao12: 4.18 (2/3)

*Round 194 Scrambles:*
1. F2 U' R2 F' R' F' U R F2
2. U2 F2 R F R' F U' R2 U' R'
3. R2 U' F' R U' F R' U F'
4. F2 R U' F' U R' F R U2
5. F' U2 F U2 R F' U' F2 U 
6. F2 R2 F U R' F2 R F' R'
7. U2 R U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' F'
8. F' R F U F2 R U2 R F'
9. F R2 F' R F U2 R' U2 R' F2
10. U F' U R2 F' R2 F R U'
11. U F' R' F U R2 F' U2 F'
12. F2 R' U2 R' F U' R F U2

*Round 194 ends on July 19, 2020.*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 13, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega, with a couple CLLs

*Round 194 Scrambles:
1.* (6.414)
*2.* 4.335
*3.* 4.877
*4.* 4.336
*5.* (3.448)
*6.* 5.017
*7.* 4.382
*8.* 3.758
*9.* 4.504
*10.* 4.759
*11.* 3.521
*12.* 5.742
*Average:* 4.523 (2/3)


BenChristman1 said:


> *Comment:* So close


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 20, 2020)

*Round 194 Results:*

@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.5, Ao12: 4.52 (2/3)

*Round 195 Scrambles:*
1. U' R2 U' F R' U' F' R F2
2. F' R' F R' U2 F R' F' R2
3. R' U F' U R' F2 U' F' R'
4. R' F2 U2 F R F' U R2 U2
5. F2 U' R2 F2 U F R' F U'
6. U R F' U F' R2 F2 U F'
7. R F2 U' R U' R2 U2 F R'
8. R U F' U R2 U F U R'
9. F2 U2 F' R' U F' R U' R2
10. F R F R' U2 R U2 R F2
11. F U' R2 F2 R' U2 R' U' F'
12. U F' U2 R U F2 R2 F' R

*Round 195 ends on July 26, 2020.*

This is just becoming my own 2x2 progress thread, can somebody besides me please start competing every week?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 20, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega, with a couple CLLs

*1.* 4.405
*2.* 4.601
*3.* 5.372
*4.* 4.652
*5.* (7.214)
*6.* 4.347
*7.* 5.612
*8.* 6.980
*9.* 4.772
*10.* 6.680
*11.* (3.617)
*12.* 4.884
*Average:* 5.230 (2/3)


----------



## cbxsn (Jul 23, 2020)

I'll participate, recently started cubing again 

Goal: Sub 2.5 Ao100
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: EG

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-23
avg of 12: 2.94

Time List:
1. (1.62) 
2. 2.44 
3. 2.92 
4. 2.32 
5. 3.92  
6. 2.52 
7. 2.16 
8. 3.39 
9. 2.39 
10. (7.28) 
11. 2.21 
12. 5.13


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 27, 2020)

*Round 195 Results:*

@cbxsn - Sub-2.5, Ao12: 2.94 (0/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.5, Ao12: 5.23 (2/3)

*Round 196 Scrambles:*

1. F R2 F' U R' U' R U' F'
2. F U R F2 R F' R2 U2 R2
3. U2 F2 R F R U' F R2 F'
4. F2 R F' U F' U2 F U2 R 
5. R2 F2 R U2 F' U' F' R' F'
6. R2 U R F2 U' R2 U' R2 U 
7. F2 R' F2 U' F U R' F R'
8. F U' F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F'
9. F' R' U' F R' U F' U' F2
10. F U2 F2 R U' R U' F' U'
11. U2 F2 U F U2 R2 F R2 U'
12. U2 F' U F2 U' R U F2 U'

*Round 196 ends on August 2, 2020.*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 27, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega, with a couple CLLs

*Times:
1.* 4.600
*2.* (3.404)
*3.* 4.610
*4.* 5.051
*5.* 4.244
*6.* 3.486
*7.* (6.437)
*8.* 4.377
*9.* 4.063
*10.* 4.995
*11.* 3.586
*12.* 4.983
*Average:* 4.399 (3/3)


----------



## Rafaello (Jul 29, 2020)

Round 196
Goal: Sub-4
Cube: The Valk 2 M
Method: CLL

Ao12: 3.414 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 3.135 
2. (2.342) 
3. 3.442 
4. 4.276 
5. 3.631 
6. 3.071 
7. 2.527 
8. (4.348)
9. 3.528 
10. 4.265 
11. 3.413 
12. 2.856 

Pretty good, had some nice solves, but also over 4 seconds.


----------



## cbxsn (Jul 30, 2020)

Round 196
Goal: Sub 2.5
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: EG

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-29
avg of 12: 2.56

Time List:
1. 2.40 
2. (1.45) 
3. 2.54 
4. 5.05 
5. 1.93 
6. 2.03 
7. 1.66 
8. 2.72 
9. 2.74 
10. 2.18 
11. (7.47) 
12. 2.36 

Still uncomfortable with some new algs I learnt, in solve 11


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 3, 2020)

*Round 195 Results:*

@cbxsn - Sub-2.5, Ao12: 2.56 (0/3)
@Rafaello - Sub-4, Ao12: 3.41 (1/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.5, Ao12: 4.39 (3/3) - *Graduated!

Round 196 Scrambles:*

1. F R' F R U2 R U R' U'
2. R2 U' F U R' F U2 F2 R' F'
3. R2 F2 R F' U2 R F R2 F 
4. F U R' U F' U F U2 F'
5. U2 R2 U R' F U' F' R2 F'
6. U' F' U2 R2 F2 R' U R' F'
7. U2 F' R U' R' F R F R'
8. F' U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U2 F'
9. R2 U2 F' R F2 R U R2 F' R'
10. F2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 F R F'
11. U F U' F' U R2 F2 R' F2
12. U' R2 F2 U' R U' F2 R F'

*Round 197 ends on August 9, 2020.*


----------



## cbxsn (Aug 4, 2020)

Goal: Sub 2.5
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: EG

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-03
avg of 12: 2.58

Time List:
1. 2.61 
2. 2.78 
3. 2.02 
4. 2.20 
5. 2.06 
6. (1.75) 
7. 3.70 
8. 2.61 
9. (4.03) 
10. 2.09 
11. 3.67 
12. 2.02


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 4, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.4
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega, with a couple CLLs

*Times:
1.* (3.140)
*2.* 4.884
*3.* 4.618
*4.* 4.763
*5.* 3.568
*6.* 3.978
*7.* (5.464)
*8.* 4.484
*9.* 4.957
*10.* 5.330
*11.* 4.535
*12.* 4.872
*Average:* 4.599


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 10, 2020)

*Round 196 Results:*

@cbxsn - Sub-2.5, Ao12: 2.58 (0/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.4, Ao12: 4.59

*Round 197 Scrambles:*

1. R' U F2 U F' R2 F R' U'
2. U F' R2 U R F2 U' R F2
3. U F R' F2 R' F2 R' U' F' R'
4. U F2 R' F' U2 F2 R F' U 
5. F U R F2 R' F2 R' F U 
6. R U2 R F2 U' F2 R2 F' U'
7. F' U F' U2 F' U F R2 F2
8. R' U2 R U2 R2 U' F' U2 R' F'
9. R F2 R2 F' U2 F U R2 F2
10. U R U2 R F U' R F2 R'
11. F' U R' U R2 F' R' U R' F'
12. R' F U' F2 R F R2 F2 U2

*Round 197 ends on August 16, 2020.*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 10, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.4
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega, with a couple CLLs

*1.* 5.177
*2.* 2.833
*3.* 4.191
*4.* 4.658
*5.* 5.431
*6.* 3.061
*7.* 5.150
*8.* 4.146
*9.* (2.532)
*10.* 4.522
*11.* 5.338
*12.* (7.306)
*Average:* 4.451 (0/3)


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 10, 2020)

Race to sub-3.5 

Ao12: 3.09 (1/3)
1. 3.56
2. 2.47
3. 2.99
4. 2.47
5. 3.09
6. 3.01
7. (1.87) 
8. 3.96
9. 1.91
10. (9.40+) 
11. 2.91
12. 4.49 
this is actually not bad


----------



## cbxsn (Aug 11, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-2.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* EG + LEG-1

Generated by Block Keeper on Tue Aug 11 2020

Ao12: 2.38

1. 2.00 (R' U F2 U F' R2 F R' U')
2. 1.70 (U F' R2 U R F2 U' R F2)
3. 2.34 (U F R' F2 R' F2 R' U' F' R')
4. 3.43 (U F2 R' F' U2 F2 R F' U)
5. 1.92 (F U R F2 R' F2 R' F U)
6. 2.09 (R U2 R F2 U' F2 R2 F' U')
7. (5.74) (F' U F' U2 F' U F R2 F2)
8. 3.00 (R' U2 R U2 R2 U' F' U2 R' F')
9. (1.66) (R F2 R2 F' U2 F U R2 F2)
10. 2.63 (U R U2 R F U' R F2 R')
11. 2.42 (F' U R' U R2 F' R' U R' F')
12. 2.18 (R' F U' F2 R F R2 F2 U2)



fun at the joy said:


> 7. (1.87)


could you share your solution for this one?


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 11, 2020)

cbxsn said:


> could you share your solution for this one?


x'
L U' L' U R U' R U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 11, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> x'
> L U' L' U R U' R U


Put it in a spoiler in case anybody else wants to compete.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 17, 2020)

*Round 197 Results:*

@cbxsn - Sub-2.5, Ao12: 2.58 (1/3)
@fun at the joy - Sub-3.5, Ao12: 3.09 (1/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.4, Ao12: 4.45 (0/3)

*Round 198 Scrambles:*

1. R U2 R F U' R F2 R' U R'
2. U F' R2 U R F R' F2 U'
3. F' R2 F' R F2 R' U R2 U F'
4. R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R F U 
5. R2 U2 R F R F' R' U2 R'
6. F R' U F' U F R' F2 U 
7. U F' U2 F' R2 U R' U F 
8. R2 U2 F R2 F2 R' U F' R U'
9. U F' R' U R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2
10. R' F' R F2 U' R' U F R'
11. U F U2 R2 F' R2 F2 R' F 
12. R' U2 F R U' F2 R2 F' U2 F'

*Round 198 ends on August 23, 2020.*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 17, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.4
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega, with a couple CLLs

*Times:
1.* 5.955
*2.* 4.705
*3.* 5.979
*4.* 4.562
*5.* 4.699
*6.* 3.956
*7.* 5.628
*8.* (2.858)
*9.* 5.739
*10.* (6.046)
*11.* 3.971
*12.* 4.080
*Average:* 4.927 (0/3)


----------



## cbxsn (Aug 20, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-2.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* EG

avg of 12: 2.70

Time List:
1. 1.93 
2. 5.42 
3. 2.05 
4. (5.59) 
5. 3.13 
6. 2.38 
7. 2.77 
8. 2.79 
9. 1.94 
10. 2.47 
11. 2.14 
12. (1.66)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 24, 2020)

*Round 198 Results:*
@cbxsn - Sub-2.5, Ao12: 2.70 (0/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.4, Ao12: 4.92 (0/3)

*Round 199 Scrambles:*
1. R2 F' R' U R U' R2 F2 R'
2. F2 R2 U' R' F2 R U' R2 U2
3. R2 U F U2 R U2 R U2 R'
4. R U' R' U2 R2 U' R' F2 U
5. F U2 F2 R U' F R' U' R
6. U' F' R U2 F' U' F2 U2 F'
7. R2 U' R' F2 R' F2 R U2 R'
8. F R U2 R' F U R' U2 R'
9. U2 F R' F R' F' R2 F2 R2
10. F U' R2 U2 R' F2 U' F' U'
11. R U2 R U R2 F' U F2 U
12. U' R' U R U' F' R' F' U'

*Round 199 ends on Sunday, August 30, 2020!*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 24, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.4
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega, with a couple CLLs

*Times:
1.* 5.559
*2.* 4.005
*3.* 4.417
*4.* 4.151
*5.* 4.726
*6.* 5.057
*7.* 4.787
*8.* 5.951
*9.* (3.974)
*10.* 5.398
*11.* 6.048
*12.* (7.504)
*Average:* 5.010


----------



## cbxsn (Aug 25, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-2.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* EG

avg of 12: 2.25

Time List:
1. 2.39 
2. 1.78 
3. 1.67 
4. 2.66 
5. 2.08 
6. 2.25 
7. 2.43 
8. 2.20 
9. (3.41) 
10. 1.65 
11. 3.40 
12. (1.56)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 31, 2020)

*Round 199 Results:*
@cbxsn - Sub-2.5, Ao12: 2.25 (1/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.4, Ao12: 5.01 (0/3)

*Round 200 Scrambles:*
1. U2 F R2 F U R' U2 R2 U2
2. U F2 U2 F' R2 U R U2 R2
3. U2 R' U2 R' F' R U2 F2 R2
4. R U' R2 F2 U' F' U F' R2
5. U F2 R' F' R' U' R U' R'
6. F2 R U' R' U F2 R2 U' F2
7. F' R U R' F U' F' U R2
8. U2 F' R F' U F' U F2 U R 
9. F' R2 F2 R2 F' R F2 U' R'
10. R2 U' R U' F2 U' F' U2 R'
11. U' F' U2 F' U F2 R' U' R 
12. R F2 U R' U2 F U F2 R 

*Round 200 ends on Sunday, September 6, 2020!*


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Sep 1, 2020)

Goal: Sub-8
Cube: QiYi Qidi
Method: Ortega

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-01
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 5.237
worst: 8.454

avg of 5
current: 7.150 (σ = 0.36)

avg of 12
current: 7.495 (σ = 0.54)

Time List:
1. 7.752 
2. 6.693 
3. 7.278 
4. 7.915 
5. 8.454 
6. 7.413 
7. 8.174 
8. 5.237 
9. 7.538 
10. 6.817 
11. 7.094 
12. 8.279


----------



## cbxsn (Sep 3, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-2.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* EG 

Ao12: 2.38

1. 2.79 (U2 F R2 F U R' U2 R2 U2)
2. 2.37 (U F2 U2 F' R2 U R U2 R2)
3. 2.35 (U2 R' U2 R' F' R U2 F2 R2)
4. (1.50) (R U' R2 F2 U' F' U F' R2)
5. (3.21) (U F2 R' F' R' U' R U' R')
6. 2.38 (F2 R U' R' U F2 R2 U' F2)
7. 2.28 (F' R U R' F U' F' U R2)
8. 2.14 (U2 F' R F' U F' U F2 U R)
9. 2.91 (F' R2 F2 R2 F' R F2 U' R')
10. 2.09 (R2 U' R U' F2 U' F' U2 R')
11. 1.82 (U' F' U2 F' U F2 R' U' R)
12. 2.58 (R F2 U R' U2 F U F2 R)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 4, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.4
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega, with a couple CLLs

*Times:
1.* 4.389
*2.* 4.706
*3.* 5.330
*4.* (3.099)
*5.* 4.068
*6.* 4.502
*7.* 4.012
*8.* 3.789
*9.* 4.879
*10.* (5.203)
*11.* 4.403
*12.* 4.442
*Average:* 4.45 (0/3)


----------



## swburk (Sep 9, 2020)

Goal: sub-9
Cube: MGC
Method: Ortega

Time List:
1. 12.32 U2 F R2 F U R' U2 R2 U2 
2. 10.42 U F2 U2 F' R2 U R U2 R2 
3. 7.88 U2 R' U2 R' F' R U2 F2 R2 
4. (5.65) R U' R2 F2 U' F' U F' R2 
5. 10.50 U F2 R' F' R' U' R U' R' 
6. 9.31 F2 R U' R' U F2 R2 U' F2 
7. 8.31 F' R U R' F U' F' U R2 
8. 10.06 U2 F' R F' U F' U F2 U R 
9. 10.57 F' R2 F2 R2 F' R F2 U' R' 
10. (15.24) R2 U' R U' F2 U' F' U2 R' 
11. 8.32 U' F' U2 F' U F2 R' U' R 
12. 6.12 R F2 U R' U2 F U F2 R

Average of 12: 9.38

Comments: Not sure if I'm too late for this round, but I'm gonna jump in anyway. Just finished learning all the Ortega algs.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Sorry, I was pretty late this week. It's going to be a shorter round, it'll end on Sunday. I'll try to make sure I'm updating this every week, since school starts for me tomorrow.

*Round 200 Results:*
@cbxsn - Sub-2.5, Ao12: 2.38 (2/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.4, Ao12: 4.45 (0/3)
@SpeedCuberSUB30 - Sub-8, Ao12: 7.49 (1/3)
@swburk - Sub-9, Ao12: 9.38 (0/3)

*Round 201 Scrambles:*
1. R' F U2 F U' R2 U F U2 R2
2. R2 F' R' F R U' F2 U F'
3. U' R U2 F2 R U' R F' U'
4. F' R F2 U' R' U2 R F' U 
5. U' R2 F2 U R F2 R F2 R2
6. R F' R F' U' F' U R2 F2 U2
7. R' U R F' R2 U R' F2 R2
8. U F U R2 U' R F U' F2
9. F U F R U2 R2 U' F R 
10. F' R2 U' F U2 R' U R2 U 
11. F' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U F' R2
12. F2 U' F R2 F' R' F' U' F'

*Round 201 ends on September 13, 2020!*


----------



## White KB (Sep 10, 2020)

Race to sub 7

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-09
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 4.70
worst: 12.61

mean of 3
current: 7.44 (σ = 0.34)
best: 5.82 (σ = 1.41)

avg of 5
current: 6.76 (σ = 0.88)
best: 6.54 (σ = 1.06)

avg of 12
current: 7.25 (σ = 1.47)
best: 7.25 (σ = 1.47)

Average: 7.25 (σ = 1.47)
Mean: 7.48

Time List:
1. 7.41 R' F U2 F U' R2 U F U2 R2
*2. 4.70 R2 F' R' F R U' F2 U F'
3. 5.36 U' R U2 F2 R U' R F' U'*
4. 9.58 F' R F2 U' R' U2 R F' U
5. 6.84 U' R2 F2 U R F2 R F2 R2
6. 9.51 R F' R F' U' F' U R2 F2 U2
7. 12.61 R' U R F' R2 U R' F2 R2
*8. 5.67 U F U R2 U' R F U' F2
9. 5.75 F U F R U2 R2 U' F R*
10. 7.81 F' R2 U' F U2 R' U R2 U
11. 7.14 F' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U F' R2
12. 7.38 F2 U' F R2 F' R' F' U' F'

YOSS
I did not expect to be that good this time
wow


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Sep 10, 2020)

Race to Sub-8

Average of 12: 6.968
Cube: Qiyi Qidi
Method: Ortega
Comments: I haven't practiced since last time I posted times.. so could've been better
Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-10
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 4.954
worst: 8.077

mean of 3
current: 7.333 (σ = 0.56)
best: 5.880 (σ = 0.91)

avg of 5
current: 6.677 (σ = 0.72)
best: 6.226 (σ = 0.74)

avg of 12
current: 6.968 (σ = 0.74)
best: 6.968 (σ = 0.74)

Average: 6.968 (σ = 0.74)
Mean: 6.893

Time List:
1. 7.530 
2. 7.569 
3. 6.496 
4. 8.077 
5. 5.690 
6. 7.067 
7. 7.412 
8. 5.920 
9. 4.954 
10. 6.767 
11. 7.888 
12. 7.343


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 12, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.4
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega, with a couple CLLs

*1.* 5.546
*2.* 5.185
*3.* 4.187
*4.* (5.750)
*5.* 3.382
*6.* 4.654
*7.* 4.233
*8.* 4.171
*9.* 3.756
*10.* 4.332
*11.* 4.473
*12.* (3.019)
*Average:* 4.39 (1/3)


----------



## cbxsn (Sep 14, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-2.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* EG

Ao12: 2.52

1. 4.00 (R' F U2 F U' R2 U F U2 R2)
2. (1.61) (R2 F' R' F R U' F2 U F')
3. 1.62 (U' R U2 F2 R U' R F' U')
4. 3.08 (F' R F2 U' R' U2 R F' U)
5. 1.95 (U' R2 F2 U R F2 R F2 R2)
6. 2.93 (R F' R F' U' F' U R2 F2 U2)
7. 2.55 (R' U R F' R2 U R' F2 R2)
8. 1.75 (U F U R2 U' R F U' F2)
9. (17.56) (F U F R U2 R2 U' F R)
10. 2.37 (F' R2 U' F U2 R' U R2 U)
11. 1.91 (F' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U F' R2)
12. 3.03 (F2 U' F R2 F' R' F' U' F')


----------



## swburk (Sep 15, 2020)

Goal: sub-9
Cube: Tengyun
Method: Ortega

Time List:
1. 10.92 R' F U2 F U' R2 U F U2 R2 
2. 9.74 R2 F' R' F R U' F2 U F' 
3. 7.71 U' R U2 F2 R U' R F' U' 
4. (15.01) F' R F2 U' R' U2 R F' U 
5. 8.16 U' R2 F2 U R F2 R F2 R2 
6. 9.81 R F' R F' U' F' U R2 F2 U2 
7. 7.80 R' U R F' R2 U R' F2 R2 
8. 7.54 U F U R2 U' R F U' F2 
9. (6.07) F U F R U2 R2 U' F R 
10. 7.36 F' R2 U' F U2 R' U R2 U 
11. 8.14 F' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U F' R2 
12. 9.48 F2 U' F R2 F' R' F' U' F'

Average of 12: 8.67 (*1/3*)

Comments: Broke my MGC this week and replaced it with a Tengyun. I'm not sure if it's responsible for my better times, but this cube feels so much better.


----------



## White KB (Sep 16, 2020)

White KB said:


> Race to sub 7
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-09
> solves/total: 12/12
> ...


Forgot to say:
Cube - Valk 2 M
Method - Transitioning between Ortega and CLL


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Darn, late again, but thanks for all the competitors this week! (2 weeks, but who's counting?  )

*Round 201 Results:*
@cbxsn - Sub-2.5, Ao12: 2.52 (0/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.4, Ao12: 4.39 (1/3)
@White KB - Sub-7, Ao12: 7.25 (0/3)
@SpeedCuberSUB30 - Sub-8, Ao12: 6.97 (2/3)
@swburk - Sub-9, Ao12: 8.67 (1/3)

*Round 202 Scrambles:*
1. F U2 R' U R' U2 F U2 F' R'
2. U2 R2 U R2 U' R F' R' U'
3. R' F' U2 F2 U' R' F R F'
4. U2 F2 R2 U R' U F' R' U'
5. U' F2 R U' F' R' U' F R2
6. F2 U R' U' R U' F2 R U' F2
7. U F2 R2 F U F2 R2 F' U'
8. U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F' U' F'
9. R U' R2 U F2 U R2 F R'
10. F' R' U2 R F2 U F' U R 
11. F R2 F R U2 R2 U2 F2 R'
12. U2 F' U' R F2 U' F U F'

Round 202 ends on Sunday, September 27, 2020!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 21, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.4
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega with a couple CLLs

*1.* 5.047
*2.* 3.689
*3.* 3.320
*4.* 4.371
*5.* 5.204
*6.* (8.842) (+4, U2 off and didn't fully release the cube)
*7.* 4.388
*8.* 4.612
*9.* 4.081
*10.* (3.140)
*11.* 4.622
*12.* 4.004
*Average:* 4.334 (2/3)


----------



## cbxsn (Sep 21, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-2.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* EG

Ao12: 2.31

1. 3.36 (F U2 R' U R' U2 F U2 F' R')
2. (1.50) (U2 R2 U R2 U' R F' R' U')
3. 2.30 (R' F' U2 F2 U' R' F R F')
4. 2.54 (U2 F2 R2 U R' U F' R' U')
5. 2.41 (U' F2 R U' F' R' U' F R2)
6. 2.57 (F2 U R' U' R U' F2 R U' F2)
7. 2.18 (U F2 R2 F U F2 R2 F' U')
8. 2.42 (U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F' U' F')
9. 1.72 (R U' R2 U F2 U R2 F R')
10. (3.58) (F' R' U2 R F2 U F' U R)
11. 1.69 (F R2 F R U2 R2 U2 F2 R')
12. 1.88 (U2 F' U' R F2 U' F U F')


----------



## swburk (Sep 21, 2020)

Goal: sub-9
Cube: Tengyun
Method: Ortega

Time List:
1. 12.74 F U2 R' U R' U2 F U2 F' R' 
2. 10.15 U2 R2 U R2 U' R F' R' U' 
3. 10.42 R' F' U2 F2 U' R' F R F' 
4. 8.13 U2 F2 R2 U R' U F' R' U' 
5. 7.60 U' F2 R U' F' R' U' F R2 
6. (13.33) F2 U R' U' R U' F2 R U' F2 
7. 7.86 U F2 R2 F U F2 R2 F' U' 
8. 8.00 U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F' U' F' 
9. 7.34 R U' R2 U F2 U R2 F R' 
10. 8.02 F' R' U2 R F2 U F' U R 
11. 7.15 F R2 F R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' 
12. (6.77) U2 F' U' R F2 U' F U F'

Average of 12: 8.74 (*2/3*)

Comments: A few bad solves in there, but I finished out strong. I've started looking for where the bottom bar will be in inspection.


----------



## White KB (Sep 24, 2020)

Race to sub-7
Cube: Valk 2 M
Method: Mostly CLL (All AS, H, S, T, & U cases)

Ao12: 7.61 (1/3)
9.14, *6.15*, 12.04, 13.37, *5.14*, 12.74, *5.31*, *6.54*, *5.03*, *5.59*, *6.64*, *6.79*
Recognition was really slow, so I'll need to improve on that over the next week.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 27, 2020)

*Round 202 Results:*
@cbxsn - Sub-2.5, Ao12: 2.31 (1/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.4, Ao12: 4.33 (2/3)
@White KB - Sub-7, Ao12: 7.61 (0/3)
@swburk - Sub-9, Ao12: 8.74 (2/3)

*Round 203 Scrambles:*
1. R' F R U2 R' U2 R F' U2
2. R2 U' R F R F2 R F R'
3. R' F' R2 U' R U2 R2 F' U2
4. F' U' F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 F'
5. R' F' R U2 F U' F' R2 U'
6. U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R2 F' R2
7. U R' F R' F2 R U F2 R2 F'
8. U' F2 R' F U F' R2 U2 R2
9. R F' R F' R2 U F' R' U'
10. F R F R2 U F2 U R' U2 R'
11. U' R F R2 F R' F R' F'
12. F2 U' F R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R'

*Round 203 ends on Sunday, October 4, 2020!*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 27, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.4
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega with a couple CLLs

*Times:
1.* (2.761)
*2.* (5.752)
*3.* 4.256
*4.* 4.152
*5.* 4.987
*6.* 4.184
*7.* 4.477
*8.* 5.557
*9.* 4.081
*10.* 3.853
*11.* 4.851
*12.* 4.532
*Average:* 4.493 (0/3)


----------



## swburk (Sep 28, 2020)

Goal: sub-9
Cube: Tengyun
Method: Ortega

Time List:
1. 12.51 R' F R U2 R' U2 R F' U2 
2. 12.66 R2 U' R F R F2 R F R' 
3. 7.74 R' F' R2 U' R U2 R2 F' U2 
4. 7.81 F' U' F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 F' 
5. (24.49) R' F' R U2 F U' F' R2 U' 
6. 12.55 U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R2 F' R2 
7. 10.18 U R' F R' F2 R U F2 R2 F' 
8. 6.46 U' F2 R' F U F' R2 U2 R2 
9. (6.35) R F' R F' R2 U F' R' U' 
10. 6.44 F R F R2 U F2 U R' U2 R' 
11. 7.93 U' R F R2 F R' F R' F' 
12. 11.05 F2 U' F R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R'

Average of 12: 9.53

Comments: That 24.49 killed me; I messed up the Y perm at the end and pretty much had to start over. I thought the string of 6s at the end might save me though.


----------



## cbxsn (Sep 29, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-2.5
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega with a couple CLLs 

Ao12: 2.31

1. 3.03 (R' F R U2 R' U2 R F' U2)
2. 3.03 (R2 U' R F R F2 R F R')
3. (1.74) (R' F' R2 U' R U2 R2 F' U2)
4. 2.60 (F' U' F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 F')
5. 1.86 (R' F' R U2 F U' F' R2 U')
6. 1.80 (U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R2 F' R2)
7. 1.93 (U R' F R' F2 R U F2 R2 F')
8. 2.95 (U' F2 R' F U F' R2 U2 R2)
9. 2.02 (R F' R F' R2 U F' R' U')
10. 1.76 (F R F R2 U F2 U R' U2 R')
11. 2.08 (U' R F R2 F R' F R' F')
12. (3.70) (F2 U' F R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R') (although this one was a 2 move layer I mega messed up the alg...)


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Oct 1, 2020)

* Goal: Sub-8 (3/3)
Cube: Qiyi Qidi S
Method: Ortega*

avg of 12: 6.09

Time List:
1. 6.10 (R' F R U2 R' U2 R F' U2)
2. 3.29 (R2 U' R F R F2 R F R')
3. 6.66 (R' F' R2 U' R U2 R2 F' U2)
4. 6.23 (F' U' F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 F')
5. 6.47 (R' F' R U2 F U' F' R2 U')
6. 8.50 (U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R2 F' R2)
7. 6.23 (U R' F R' F2 R U F2 R2 F')
8. 5.77 (U' F2 R' F U F' R2 U2 R2)
9. 5.49 (R F' R F' R2 U F' R' U')
10. 6.86 (F R F R2 U F2 U R' U2 R')
11. 6.18 (U' R F R2 F R' F R' F')
12. 4.86 (F2 U' F R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R' 

Sorry had exams so couldn't participate in past 1-2 weeks.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 4, 2020)

*Round 203 Results:*
@cbxsn - Sub-2.5, Ao12: 2.31 (2/3)
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.4, Ao12: 4.49 (0/3)
@swburk - Sub-9, Ao12: 9.53 (0/3)

*Graduates:*
@SpeedCuberSUB30 - Sub-8, Ao12: 6.09 (3/3)
Congrats! Time to pick a new goal!

*Did not compete:*
@White KB - Sub-7 (0/3)

*Round 204 Scrambles:*
1. F2 U2 F' R' U F2 R' U' R 
2. F2 R U R2 F' U2 F R2 U2
3. F R2 F2 U2 F' R U2 R2 U'
4. F' U' R U2 F R' F2 R2 U'
5. U2 F R' F U F' R F R2
6. F2 R F U' R2 U2 R' F' R2
7. R2 F2 R U F2 U F' U F2
8. R F2 R U' F2 U2 R' F' R' U 
9. F U' F R2 F' R' F U' F2
10. R' F' R U' R U2 R U' R 
11. R F U R2 U' R2 F U' F2
12. U F' R2 U2 R2 U' F' R U2

*Round 204 ends on Sunday, October 11, 2020!*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 4, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.4
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega with a couple CLLs

*Times:
1.* 5.170
*2.* 4.796
*3.* (3.827)
*4.* 4.026
*5.* 4.336
*6.* 3.967
*7.* 5.348
*8.* (5.851)
*9.* 4.676
*10.* 4.912
*11.* 4.285
*12.* 3.851
*Average:* 4.533 (0/3)


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Oct 5, 2020)

*Goal: Sub-7(1/3)
Cube: Qiyi Qidi S
Method: Ortega

AO12: 6.56*

Comments: My lube is coming today...need to lube the 2x2.. too rusty now

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-05
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 5.70
worst: 7.85

mean of 3
current: 7.01 (σ = 0.93)
best: 6.11 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 5
current: 6.55 (σ = 0.58)
best: 6.26 (σ = 0.22)

avg of 12
current: 6.56 (σ = 0.51)
best: 6.56 (σ = 0.51)

Average: 6.56 (σ = 0.51)
Mean: 6.60

Time List:
1. 6.81 
2. 6.18 
3. 7.46 
4. 5.70 
5. 6.56 
6. 6.80 
7. 6.31 
8. 6.45 
9. 5.86 
10. 6.02 
11. 7.85 
12. 7.17

*P.S.* @BenChristman1 *can you critique my 2x2 and 3x3 solves??*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 5, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> *P.S.* @BenChristman1 *can you critique my 2x2 and 3x3 solves??*


Send me a PM and we can discuss it there.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Oct 12, 2020)

@BenChristman1 Post new scarmbles when?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 12, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> @BenChristman1 Post new scarmbles when?


I’ll do it ASAP, for sure sometime today!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 13, 2020)

*Round 204 Results:*
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.4, Ao12: 4.53 (0/3)
@SpeedCuberSUB30 - Sub-7, Ao12: 6.56 (1/3)

*Did not compete:*
@cbxsn - Sub-2.5 (2/3)
@swburk - Sub-Sub-9 (0/3)

*Round 205 Scrambles:*
1. U' R U' R2 U' R U F U2
2. R2 U' R2 U' F U F2 R' U2 F'
3. F R' U' F' U F2 U' R F2
4. R2 U' R2 F' R F U2 R' F 
5. R2 U R' U R F2 U2 R' U'
6. U F2 R' U F U F2 R2 U 
7. F' U2 F' R' U' F U' F U2
8. R F2 R2 F' U R' U2 R' F'
9. R U2 F U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F'
10. F' R U' F' U2 R F R2 U'
11. U2 F U' R2 U' F2 R' U' F2 U'
12. U' R' F U R' U F2 R' U'

*Round 205 ends on Sunday, October 18, 2020!*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 13, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.4
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega with a couple CLLs

*1.* 4.281
*2.* 5.280
*3.* 3.882
*4.* 4.367
*5.* 4.816
*6.* (5.531)
*7.* (2.317)
*8.* 2.493
*9.* 4.367 (exact same time as #4 lol)
*10.* 5.107
*11.* 5.055
*12.* 4.189
*Average:* 4.384 (1/3)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sorry for not updating last week; I've had a lot of homework, and haven't had much time to cube in general. Now that cross-country is over, I should have more time, though!

*Round 205 Results:*
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.4, Ao12: 4.38 (1/3)

*Did not compete:*
@SpeedCuberSUB30 - Sub-7 (1/3)

*Round 206 Scrambles:*
1. U F2 U' F U' F2 U' R' U2
2. F' R F2 U' F R' U2 F2 R' U'
3. R2 U' F U F' U' R2 F R 
4. F U F2 R U2 F' R' F U'
5. U2 F' R' U' F2 R2 F' R U2
6. U2 R2 F' U' R' F2 U2 F' R2
7. F' R' F2 U' R U F2 U2 F'
8. F' U' F' U' R F2 U' F U 
9. U' R' U' F U2 R' F2 R U2
10. F' R2 F U F2 R' U F R2
11. F R' U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R'
12. R2 F2 U F R2 F R' F' R2 U2

*Round 206 ends on Sunday, November, 2020!*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Because nobody competed, the scrambles will stay the same for round 207, which ends on Sunday, November 8!



BenChristman1 said:


> *Round 206 Scrambles:*
> 1. U F2 U' F U' F2 U' R' U2
> 2. F' R F2 U' F R' U2 F2 R' U'
> 3. R2 U' F U F' U' R2 F R
> ...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 8, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.4
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega with a couple CLLs

*1.* 4.111
*2.* 5.513
*3.* 3.610
*4.* (9.563) (don't ask)
*5.* 6.487
*6.* 4.707
*7.* (2.251)
*8.* 4.501
*9.* 4.031
*10.* 4.118
*11.* 4.427
*12.* 4.719
*Average:* 4.62 (0/3)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 8, 2020)

*Round 206 Results:*
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.4, Ao12: 4.62 (0/3)

*Round 207 Scrambles:*
1. F' R2 U2 F' U F' U F2 U 
2. R F' U2 F' U2 F2 R U' R' U 
3. U' F R U2 R' F2 R' F2 U'
4. U F2 U2 F' U' F' R2 F' R'
5. U2 F R2 F R' U R2 F U2 F2
6. R F' R F' U2 F2 R U' F2
7. R2 F2 U F U F R2 F R'
8. R' F' U R2 U' F2 R U2 R 
9. U' R F2 R F R' U2 F' R'
10. F2 R2 U' R2 U R' F U' F 
11. R U2 R2 F U' F' U2 F U'
12. R' F U' R2 U F U2 R U2

*Round 207 ends on Sunday, November 15!*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 8, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-4.4
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega with a couple CLLs

*1.* 4.227
*2.* 3.802
*3.* (2.265)
*4.* 4.869
*5.* (DNF (4.026))
*6.* 4.864
*7.* 4.773
*8.* 4.715
*9.* 5.330
*10.* 3.871
*11.* 3.665
*12.* 4.987
*Average:* 4.51 (0/3)


----------



## Lewis (Nov 16, 2020)

Missed the end of round 207 by one day, but if it's ok I'll compete anyway since the results aren't up yet.

Goal: Sub-6
Cube: QiYi MS 2
Method: Ortega

Times: 7.175, 6.504, 6.211, 7.495, 5.895, (7.938), (5.482), 6.208, 6.981, 5.684, 5.773, 6.056
Average: *6.398 *(0/3)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2021)

I just haven't been updating since not many people have done it, but I'll update now. Hopefully some more people start competing!

*Round 207 Results:*
@BenChristman1 - Sub-4.4, Ao12: 4.51 (0/3)
@Lewis - Sub-6, Ao12: 6.39 (0/3)

*Round 208 Scrambles:*
1. U' R' F' R U' F U2 F U'
2. R2 U' F' R2 U F' U2 F' R 
3. R U2 R' F2 R U' F' R' F 
4. R' U R' F U' R2 U F U 
5. F' U R2 F' U R U' F' U 
6. U F' U' R2 U F' R F' R2
7. U F U' R' F' R' F2 R2 F' R'
8. F U F' U F2 U2 F' R' F'
9. R2 U' R2 U F U F' R U2
10. F' R U' R' F2 U R' U F'
11. F' U' F2 U R' F R' F2 U'
12. F' U2 F U F' R U' R' U'

*Round 208 ends on Sunday, January 31! Good luck!*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 25, 2021)

*Goal:* Sub-4.4
*Cube:* Valk 2 M
*Method:* Ortega with a couple CLLs

*Times:
1.* 3.977
*2.* 3.954
*3.* (2.721)
*4.* 4.587
*5.* 4.980
*6.* 4.076
*7.* 4.337
*8.* (6.442)
*9.* 3.475
*10.* 4.311
*11.* 3.853
*12.* 4.394
*Average:* 4.19 (1/3)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 25, 2021)

Goal: sub 3.4
Method: CLL
Times:
1. 3.70 (awful CLL)
2. 3.91
3. 2.34
4. 3.74
5. 4.20
6. 4.04
7. (1.86)
8. (6.12) LOL
9. 2.70
10. 3.09
11. 2.37
12. 2.76
ao12: 3.29 (1/3)


----------



## Irotholoro (Feb 18, 2022)

Looks like this thread has been out of commission for a while. Is there an active 2x2 anywhere?


----------

